# TTC Naturally ~ 9 cont..



## Frankie B

*New Home ladies*
*Happy Chatting*
     
         ​Please feel free to post here if you are ttc naturally, no matter how long or if you have fertility problems! Lets ttc the old fashion way!


----------



## muffin1302

Thank you Frankie B   Just bookmarking x


----------



## Hoping123

Hi everyone,

Trolley - am sorry AF has shown her ugly head again, hope your cycles sort themselves out whether you decide to stop using AC or not.

Muffin - how are you today? Hope Jacob is now fully back to normal after his run in with the vet.

MissE -so glad you have now gone up to 2 bars this month,   that 3 bars will be just round the corner and that this will be your month

MrsNormie - sorry you are having a few pains but hopefully will settle back down soon and you get your +ve on ov sticks in next few days.

Hello also to Tama (hope AF has turned up now or BFN turned into BFP), Liggsy (enjoy your hot tub in Wales this week with lots of BMS), Vaudeline (finishing AB's any day now, so hope you are doing ok), Suzedee (started the boob squeezing yet?), Ladyhex (how is your 2ww going?) and anyone else I have missed.

AFM- spotted once on Wed evening, a couple of times during Thursday then nothing!! Very odd as normally start spotting, builds up more and more over few days before AF arrives properly - is this normal? I know my friends just have their AF start full-blown but I always seems to have a few days of spotting building up to the main event.


----------



## muffin1302

Hoping Jacob is doing well thank you   
What day are you on (and how long are your cycles normally) Maybe you should take a test? Some women get a little bleeding with a BFP?


----------



## Hoping123

Muffin - my cycles confuse me, last month I started spotting on a Thursday with full AF arriving on the Sunday(5th Sep) so had spotting on Wednesday (29th Sep) this month (CD27? if you go from CD1 as the Thursday rather than the Sunday).  Does that make any sense? My cycles have been 24/25 days recently but have been known to be nearly five weeks before so don't want to do HPT  before am really late, was thinking next Sunday if I get that far as DH is going away this afternoon and would want him to be here either way.
Glad Jacob is ok, cats/dogs are so wonderful when TTC, my dog snuggles up to me all the time and can really pick my mood up which needs to happen as what is with all this rain?


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, love our new home  . Hopefully the new home will bring some good luck with it for us.

Hoping fingers crossed things settle down for you huni, i know it can be really frustrating. My cycles can be like that too, sometimes it is spotting building into af then other times there are a few days spotting then nothing for a few days before af finally shows up.       af stays away and you get a lovely BFP.     

Emma xx


----------



## kitten77

just bookmarking!!!! hi to all.


----------



## Smurfie

Hi ladies - wow some of you were up early!!   

Trolley - so sorry AF has arrived. Hopefully next month once you've reset the monitor will be a much happier month. Did you find side effects with the agnus castus? I bought some yesterday but I'm not sure about taking it hearing mixed reviews. I do have a long time to ovulate and then a short luteal phase which is why I thought I might try. 

Hoping, spotting is often had with BFPs so keep your fingers crossed, especially if you've had a few days with no spotting inbetween. Maybe that statue has worked its magic!    . The boob squeezing has begun - though only an occasional feel! They aren't that big this month and I'm on 10dpo so not sure if that's good or bad. A few more days of madness... I think AF may be on the way though as I was very PM yesterday. Poor old DH having to put up with my mood swings  

Muffin - glad to hear Jacob is doing ok. He's prbably forgotten all about the ordeal now. 

Hi to everyone else - Miss E, Vaudelin (finished those ABs yet?), Shelley, Princess, Glamis, Kitten, Ladyhex, Liggsy, Tama, MrsNormie, and anyone else I've missed.

Welcome to MummyT! Hows the 2ww going so far? 

Love to all Sxx


----------



## muffin1302

Hoping I suppose if its normal for you to have a few days spotting you're right to wait a few days before testing. Hope af stays away for you and you get a nice BFP   

Hey Kitten hope you're ok x

I'm having a really lazy day today. DH is fast asleep next to me snoring


----------



## Scouse

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me butting in, but after some advice.  Just had our 4th failed tx and so have dug out my clear blue ovulation monitor and i've forgotten how to use it properly (lost the instructions). I had 2 bars today - day 14 so do we start trying now or do we wait for 3 bars?


----------



## MissE

Welcome Scouse, sorry to hear about your tx being unsuccessful. If you have 2 bars i would say start trying now. I have been using the monitor and have been trying since yesterday cos the monitor went to 2 bars yesterday. Good luck for this month huni.  

SuzDee try not to squeeze too much or your poor boobs will be black and blue  . Hope this month brings you a bfp.      I started using agnus castus this month and so far havent had any problems, i read it was good for helping to regulate cycles and also to help with high prolactin levels which i have. 

Emma xx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls, ooh new home let hope it brings lots of luck and lots of BFP's!!

Trolley, so sorry af arrived hunny, if you think its the AC then your right to stop it, may not agree with everyone, hope your ok hun xx

Hoping,    for talking to the statue, you go for it, anything that helps has to be good. I always get spotting in 2ww, sometimes a few days before af, sometimes for 7 or 8 days, its annoying! i think your right to hold off testing, but i will be    for no af! xxx

Muffin, ah glad jacob is back to his old self, bless him. You lots were up early today werent you! hope you have had a good weekend hun xx

MissE, yay for 2 bars! im day 17 and still on 2 bars, been like that since day 12, its annoying me now! oh well, will continue to try while on hols too    mmmmm send food parcels anytime    gluten free for me please    xx

Scouse, welcome hun, yeah id say try from 2 bars onwards, hope you get 3 soon xx

MummyT, welcome to the thread, you are more than welcome here hun, everyone is so  lovely and supportive xx

Tama,hello hunny how are you? hope your ok and managed to enjoy your long weekend xx

Hello to everyone elsetoo, glamis, vaudelin, kitten, suzedee, mrsnormie, ladyhex and anyone else i may have missed.

Sorry for quick post, this is the 1st time i have sat down all weekend, am pooped! been a nice weekend though.
Still need to pack for our hols too, cant wait to get in that hot tub! rest my aching legs    have had to be inventive with the bms this month cos my bum is still bruised and sore   
Hopefully i can get on in the week with dh's blackberry, if it works where we are going. lots of luck to everyone for this month xxxx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Liggsy hope you are all pack and at your lovely log cabin enjoying the hot tub   Have a fab time   xx

Trolley so sorry af has turned up for you hun    I hope that this cycle will be better and bring with it a lovely positive   xx

Miss E how was your weekend hun? xx

MrsNormie hope this cycle goes well for you hun xx

SuzeDee how are things with you hun? Did you have a nice weekend? xx

Vaudelin have you finished the AB now? Hope you had a good weekend xx

Muffin how are you hun? Did you have a good weekend? Glad Jacob is feeling better poor little man xx

Hoping hope the spotting is a good sign hun   I normally do get spotting 2-3 days before my af then a bleed but as yours is early I'm hoping is not af    Oh and I keep meaning to ask about this statue - must have joined the thread after you said about it, what is it all about? xx

Scouse, welcome to the thread hun, everyone one is lovely. Once you get to three bars that is really the best time for BMS but you can enjoy it before too xx

MummyT welcome to the thread hun xx

Glamis how are you feeling hun? xx

Kitten how are you hun? All okay? xx

Ladyhex hope you had a good weekend hun  xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone   

AFM af turned up in full force on Friday so today is cd4. I have been very upset all weekend about it, no idea why because I really didn't think I could be so lucky as to be pg but still it hurt to see the negative test and to then get af   I've had mys sister and her husband with us so had to smile and make the most of the weekend but today really don't feel like doing much. Need a good slap - anyone up for giving me a good hard slap and telling me to get on with it?   xx


----------



## Scouse

Thank you ladies for your kind welcome and advice.......... now to inform dh that he is 'needed' in the bedroom dept.  He has a perverse body clock - normally 'wants' it 24 hours a day when Af is about to, or has flown in but when I NEED HIM, he has a 'headache'! X


----------



## Tama

Hiya Scouse, good luck this month   xx


----------



## daxcat

Hi ladies, just bookmarking. 

Tama - sorry it wasn't to be this month.    Poor you having to put on a brave face around your sister and BIL.    for this month.

I'll know on wednesday whether I'm back with you again or not. They've told me to delay the mw appointment until they know if theres anything there or not. Gulp!


----------



## muffin1302

Hey Shelley, hope you stay with us for a bit - (along with your little bump xxx)   Thinking of you for Wednesday xx

Tama sorry about your BFN x We dont give out slaps on this thread but you can have a big hug instead   Dont give up hope of getting a natural BFP, you never know x I had a natural one after more than 6 years trying without anything   so miracles do happen x

Hello Scouse, I think your DH sounds like a typical man. Mine also becomes really horny when the time isnt right (like AF) 

Liggsy hope you enjoy your holiday xx

Hello eveyone else, hope you're all ok x


----------



## daxcat

A horny husband ?!? What's that? LOL


----------



## Scouse

Thanks Tama - I never know if I'm eternally hopeful after all these years of trying or just down right stupid?   
I looked into having immunology level 2 tests but can't make my mind up.  Our cons 'don't believe' in them, they cost so much and we have to travel??  If there was some sort of guarantee you would do anything and everything with a blink of an eye, wouldn't you!
Had bloods taken today and having 24 hour urine collection to check all my endocrine systems are working normally!  Cons think I'm 'clutching at straws!' 
Remember the days when he couldn't get enough daxcat?  If only eh...........


----------



## Scouse

PS congrats on your bfp!!!!!!!!    this is the one for you and in 8 months you'll be holding your brautiful baby in your arms!
You give us hope!


----------



## Tama

Thanks ladies 

Daxcat I have everything crossed for Wednesday for you  Good Luck hun  xx

Muffin thanks for the positivity hun  I know I should keep hoping but I find the longer this goes on the less hope I have  I will try to pick up the PMA this month and we'll see what happens. I was so upset last week I forgot to get the CBFM set so will have to 'wing' it this month and start with the ov sticks next month. How was your weekend? xx

Scouse it is very hard when your cons poopoo your ideas, makes me very cross! I hope the bloods tests come back normal for you. I am def going to have the immune testing done. I am waiting to see my cons for the follow up following my last failed IVF and she what she thinks. I'd like her to write to my GP to see if we can get some of the level one tests done and depending on the results then move on to have the immune level two tests done in London. Guess we have to hope we'll fall pg without having to have any more tx or testing done    xx

Hope everyone else is having a good day. I'm back at work tomorrow, boo  Still only a few weeks and then it's half term! I love being at home just wish I could do it full time - don't think dh would be up for that  xx


----------



## muffin1302

Lol Daxcat, I wouldnt know. I'm always 'unavailable' when DH's in the mood   I think they do it on purpose!!  

Tama, my weekend was good x No work so thats always good    Took DH shopping with me today which is usually a nightmare as normally he is the one in the changing rooms while I'm the one fed up waiting outside!! But he was really well behaved today   He helped me pick some clothes to wear to tomorrow. (I won some advance tickets to go see wall street but as the competition is run by the radio station I thought I'd make an effort. It says on the email we walk down the red carpet and have a champange reception!!!   lol.) 
If I were you I'd not worry too much that you havent reset your monitor. Sometimes when you're too regimental about trying it doesnt work. I know how annoying it is when people say 'it'll happen when you stop trying' and I wanted to punch them all when they said it but in my case it was true. I got pregnant the same month I started downregulating for IVF - the only month I didnt actually try to get pregnant!   
My GP has suggested we abstain for the first 10 days then go like rabbits for the next 10 (everyday or twice a day!!   ) then give the old man some rest for the next 10 days!!! Maybe you should do something similar instead of worrying if its the right day?? Its something do with the egg only lasting about 12 hours and LH on ovulation sticks dip and peaks so the sperm may not get there in time even if you do have bms on the right day, but if there sperm there it has more chance if that makes sense?? He might be wrong but sometimes its worth trying different approaches. And no consultant I've ever seen at the fertility clinic has sat us down and asked how often we have bms or offered us any advice.


----------



## Smurfie

Hi ladies
Very quick one from me... AF arrived this morning    but not totally unexpected. The next month I am back to stimulating my ovaries with drugs, getting a releasing hormone and then jumping DH again. If that doesn't work, we move on to IUI - I really didn't want it to come to that. So big      for this month coming. 

Shelley - really hope things go well on Weds. I'll be thinking of you   

Hi to everyone else. Good luck with getting your chaps to do their thing at the right time     

Off to have a sneaky glass of something alcoholic now, having absteined all weekend (AF has rotten timing!)
Sxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Shelley keeping everything crossed for you for wednesday huni       .

Tama so sorry you are feeling down. I think when af doesnt appear you always have a tiny bit of hope but when she puts in an appearance it is hard cos it makes it really final. Definitely no slaps but plenty of         .

Scouse good luck for this month huni        

SuzDee sorry af has shown up, hope next month brings you luck. Enjoy your wee glass of something naughty.  

Muffin hope you are ok today huni. Hope you have a good time tomorrow dresses in your fancy new clothes.  

A big hi to all the other ladies, sending you all big    and   .

Well day 16 and still 2 bars, hoping it goes to 3 bars very soon. Had acu tonight too, it was really relaxing until my hand started sliding off the couch. I moved it back to get comfortable and a pain shot right through my arm. I nearly leapt off the couch, it was really sore.

Emma xx


----------



## sunnyh

Hi everyone,
I'm new to FF and this is my first post. Hope you don't mind me joining you. 
We've been ttc for 2 1/2 years, I had high prolactin levels so on cabergoline and now I'm booked in for a HSG, hysteroscopy and laproscopy (suspected endometriosis although I've never had any symptoms of it) next week on day 18 (will be 7 DPO for me). Wanted to ask you ladies if any of you know if it's normal to do these tests at this time or had them done then. I had read it should be done in the first half of the cycle. I'm worried in case we manage to get pregnant and it wont be picked up. Any advice greatly appreciated. 
Good luck to everyone for BFP soon.

sunnyh. xx


----------



## MummyT

Well it's officially test day tomorrow.  If there's ever such a thing, as due to my pcos my cycles have always been stupidly long!

Ordered some tesco tests with the grocery delivery today (coming tonight), how cool .....you can have them in with your cereals and bread and things lol.

How's everyone else doing?

I'm off to work in a sec (boo hiss) Hate to admit but i've started symptom analysing a few days ago, and this is the person who swore she wouldnt eh? Why do we do this to ourselves     oh yes, in the hope of a gorgeous little miracle xxxx

Sending you lots of baby dust

xxxx

angie


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

MummyT hope you get your miracle tomorrow.     

Sunnyh welcome huni. Sorry i ant answer your questions, dont know much about it but i'm sure some of the lovely ladies on here will be able to help.

Where is everyone today, its very quiet on here. Sending you all big    and   .

Emma xx


----------



## Hoping123

MissE - hope the BMS is going well and thank you for making me feel a bit more normal with my cycle, hope your hand is ok after acu last night

Tama - sorry you had a ****e weekend, never easy having to keep up with appearances but hoping you are now feeling a bit better and ready to go again for next month.  The statue came from my friend and has been to a few people with fertility problems and within a few months of having her they got pg so is now with me and hoping to get the luck soon

Suzedee - so sorry AF reared her ugly head, hope you enjoyed your little drink and wishing you some major luck for next month rather than having to have IUI

Daxcat - will be thinking of you and your LO tomorrow,   everything goes well and please do let us know as soon as you can so we can stop worrying

MummyT - good luck for tomorrow


A big hello to everyone else

AFM- was feeling very hopeful as no spotting since Thursday and a lady at work today said she feels that I am pg and she is often right about these things.  Well she is bloody wrong about me as half an hour later the spotting started again and is now getting heavier so think AF will be here in the morning, she jinxed me!! (Have to blame someone right?) So will be on AF when DH comes back on Friday, great. Sorry for the down post, will be better tmrw. xx


----------



## MissE

Hi Hoping, my hand is ok again thanks. I am so sorry huni that af has shown up, there is always that tiny bit of hope the longer she stays away. I hope next month brings you better luck huni.       Just typical timing when DH is home.      keeping everything crossed that the statue starts to work her mojo very soon for ya.

Shelley good luck for tomorrow huni,       all is well.

Emma xx


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies

Seem to have picked up some sort of tummy bug! So have been in bed most of the day   DH now not well either so both going to stay in bed tomorrow. 

Daxcat wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow      xx

MissE how are you hun? Hope you are okay   xx

Hoping sounds like a good statue to have   Hope it isn't af and that she stays away for you   xx

Suzedee hope you are okay hun   xx

MummyT good luck for tomorrow   xx

Welcome Sunnyh. I've had the hsg done which I think was about cd7-9. If you are worried maybe ask the clinic about this. Good luck hun xx

Muffin hope you have/had a good time at the film   I know what you mean about not trying, think we'll try to have a month like that. I am not really into timed BMS at the moment so we'll just see what happens - can always pray and hope   xx

Hello to everyone hope you are all well   xx


----------



## MissE

Hi Tama, sorry to hear you are under the weather. You and DH take it easy and hopefully you will feel better..
Maybe a relaxed month will do the trick for you huni      . My natural bfp happened when we werent really trying.

I'm doing ok thanks huni, just hoping my monitor goes up to 3 bars soon. Have had 2 bars for the past 4 days but even that is progress for me. 

Emma xx


----------



## Tama

Thanks Emma   A day on the sofa watching TV will be okay nice to spend the day with dh even if we are both running to the loo   I will keep everything crossed that the monitor moves up to three bars for you over the next couple of days    Will pray that it's a good month for the girls on this thread     xx


----------



## MummyT

Can't believe i'm quite saying this but i got a much wanted 

  yesterday

Oh my goodness!!

Bit shocked tbh (a good way of course) off to let it sink in some more xxx

Hoping and praying that you lovely ladies are next


----------



## Tama

Congratulations MummyT you must be over the moon   xx


----------



## muffin1302

Congratulations MummyT


----------



## MrsNormie

congratulations mummyT!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Scouse

Well done mummyt - you clever girl you!!!!!!   
Let's hope you are just the first of a string of bfp's on this thread! Come on ladies we CAN doit too!   
I only had 2 bars for 2 days then shot up to 3 with egg - so guess what we've been up to?    Not that dh was the most enthusiastic.  And just text him to say we got 3 bars again so here we go again!


----------



## MrsNormie

i know that feeling Scouse!!

I mentioned an appointment to DH about HIS results- gp said he didn't need to be there for this appointment as its just the referal being finalised, and i asked him how he would feel if he has a problem and he said he didn't care and it would mean no baby for me- He called me obsessive!!

Grrrrr, i suppose nearly 18 months of trying with someone who one minute wants a baby then doesnt takes it toll sometimes.

I didn't mention this before but i need to tell someone- when i found out i was pregnant this time- he said he didn't want it and i said do u want me to have an abortion then and he said yeah but you won't because its YOUR baby!!

I dunno! I love him but if i don't get pregnant soon me and him will be over a reckon- the pressure is just getting too much!


----------



## MrsNormie

i should really add that he was really up for trying at the beginning of the cycle, then when i ovulated he was up for it, then when i found out i was pregnant he freaked, and when i lost it he was devastated- I just don't get him!!


----------



## muffin1302

Mrs Normie, I think men have very different ways of dealing with things. He's probably hurting just as much as you. Maybe it'd do you both good to take a few months out from trying to have a little fun and 're-kindle' your relationship? You're both very young and you've gone through alot x


----------



## muffin1302

I got a positive ovulation test this morning but DH is working late and I'm on nights tonight       So tempted to phone in sick but they are making redundancys at the min so I darent. I wonder if my manager will let me take a couple hours holiday   

Does anyone know how long you get after a positive test?


----------



## Scouse

Mrs Normie I agree with everything muffin said.  You are both so young and young men have different priorities .  Many men of that age think of their 'masculinity' when conceiving or not rather than the baby.  You need to spend time on your marriage and see if you can recover before making a baby.  
Hope that doesn't sound too blunt but Infertility broke my first marriage and will not let it happen again.  (altho current and ex dh are as extreme as you can get)

muffin is there no chance of one or other sneaking home for a 'quickie?'


----------



## muffin1302

Not really scouse. I work too far away   Might just have to tell my manager I had 'car problems   '


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

MummyT congrats huni, that is great news  . Hoping this new home brings us all some good luck.

MrsNormie men really do show their emotions in very strange ways. He is probably hurting but just doesn't want to seem weak. Maybe it would do no harm to take some time just for the 2 of you to reconnect.  

Scouse good luck for this month huni.    

Muffin sorry dont know about how long after a positive that you have. Hoping you get some time squeezed in for BMS.      

Well i'm on day 18 and still 2 bars, dont know what that is about  . But at least the 2 bars in the middle of my cycle is progress compared to last month. Been keeping DH busy anyway cos you never know.  

Chat later.

Emma xx


----------



## MrsNormie

thanks girls- had a long chat with him and he apoligised- he is a very selfish man- he admits it himself and he knows he needs to be more supportive sometimes not just in this journey but to other people.

We are taking a break involunatrily really as not ovulating and waiting for referal- I'm not really into BMS right now so it will do us both good to just relax xxxxxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Sorry for the short post, i'm on my phone. DH rang me he will be home early                                       any news from daxcat yet? X


----------



## daxcat

Hi ladies, you've been busy   today!

MummyT - congratulations!   

MrsNormie - I think you're doing the right thing, a break from bms will do your marriage the world of good and a strong marriage is the reason for having a LO. You are still young, enjoy each other for a little while. XXX

Muffin - fab news that DH will be home early. I think they say up to 36 hours after a positive so perfect timing! XXX

MissE - glad you're getting 2 bars earlier in your cycle this month,   that it turns to 3 very soon. XXX

Scouse - they never are that enthusiastic when they have to do the deed are they!

Tama - hope you and DH are feeling better and enjoyed your day on the sofa - do you have two toilets?   (sorry, gutter humour!)

Hoping - sorry af arrived for you hon. Maybe the statue needed a couple of weeks to work her magic and next month will be your month. XXX

Suzdee - you're right, af has rotten timing! It's always on a monday after what could have been a good weekend or the day you go on holiday etc etc. Did you enjoy your glass of something? XXX

Vaudelin - hope you're well and the ab's are nearly done. Have you planned which bottle you're going to open first?   

Hi sunnyH and kitten. XXXXX

Had my scan this morning and it's still bl**dy inconclusive! Apparently I have a severely tilted uterus which means they can't get a good look! However the sac had grown from 17mm-30mm which they said was good and they thought they could see something which might have been a fetal pole but no-one knows for sure, so it's back again next friday for another viability scan. So another week of waiting and wondering for me. They did see a blood pool adjascent to the sac so I'm expecting another bleed tonight but at least I know it's coming this time so I won't freak out!

Love and   to you all,
Shelley. XXXXXX


----------



## muffin1302

Thats good news about your scan shelley. At least you're prepared for a bleed if it happens x.


----------



## kitten77

shelley - great positive news today, and sorry you still have to wait, but the growing is great news.  and good they told you about the bleed so you can expect it now!  

mummy t - congratulations. 

Mrs Normie - you do need to work on marriage as tx can so easily take over - but....and im sorry if this offends people, but one of my pet hates is people saying 'your still young, got plenty of time' along with 'if you forget about not having kids then it will happen' and 'i knew someone who adopted and then got pregnant natuaully so that will happen for you' - sorry but it rattles by boat.  yes we are young, but i cant be much good as it hasnt work in years and 5txs yet, so being young is not a help, and yes we are young, but dont make our jouney any less painful.  i know thats what people are not getting at and are trying to help, but just from being young dont mean got allt he time in the world.  sorry if thats upset people, just trying to explain.   

tama - hope your both feeling better! x

hoping - sorry abotu the af - damm thing!!!!! gurrrrrr

hi eveyrone else.

sorry once again if my comments have offended anyone. and if would rather me not be part of this thread then i will understand. sorry.


----------



## Trolley

Hiya Ladies!

Missed all your updates over last few days as I didn't bookmark the new page - DOH!

Tama - hope you are feeling better honey!

MrsNormie - I agree with the girls - 1 day my DH is mega supportive and the next he is saying that he doesn't know what I want him to say . . .

Congrats MummyT!!!!  Please send your Babydust our way!!!!

Muffin - hoipe you managed to fit in some BMS!!!!! ;0)

Hi Liggsy, MissE, Daxcat, Glamis and those I have missed - at work so typing v quickly!!!!!

Feeling better this week - I have stopped the Agnus Castus - if anyone wants a full jar (I have only had a couple out of it) let me know - shame to throw them away as they cost me £15!  Put myself back on the tablets that regulated my cycle last time and going to stick with those.

We have DH's family from Oz coming over to stay with us in shifts over the next 4 weeks so it will be busy at home!  The last time his Aunt & Uncle stayed with us I conceived when they were with us . . . His Aunt says the same thing happened when her daughter and son in law visited them for a weekend. She thinks she has a gift.  Hoping I ov when they are here this time - you never know LOL!!!!

Speak soon

T


----------



## muffin1302

Kitten I can understand what you are saying as I get the same comments all the time but all we were saying to mrs Normie is that it may do her some good to take some time out and let her marriage recover from everything they have been through as a couple. 
No one is saying younger people suffer any less. I'm only 28 but I have to see my GP once a month as I'm border line depressed and he wants to check on me and its all caused by my inability to get pregnant/ carry a child.


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies

Hope everyone is okay   Feeling a little better this afternoon   

Daxcat sorry they couldn't tell you more today but looks good that things are growing   Hope the week doesn't drag for you   xx

Trolley hope the visitors bring you good luck hun    xx

Muffin how are you hun? xx

Kitten hope you are okay. I'm sure no one feels the need for you to go anywhere hun   xx

MrsNormie glad you had a chat with dh. Hope a little break from things helps you both xx


----------



## kitten77

i would like to apologise for my outburst this avo.....  .  having a really tough time with it all to be honest, and just hearing that one more time (even not to myself) just got to me.  i could cry, sorry for shouting out, should have kept it to myself as i know you are ALL only supportive and i feel really bad for saying what i said. 

i think i had better lay low and stop posting as i cant believe i have been sooooo mean, i didnt want to turn into a bitter person.....but that just goes to show i have. 

sorry everyone.


----------



## daxcat

Kitten, please don't feel like that, everyone gets down from time to time and if you can't be honest about how you feel on here then where can you? I don't think anyone begrudges you your opinion one bit. We all love you, please stay. XXXXXXXX


----------



## Hoping123

Kitten - please don't stop using this thread, we all have our down days and that is part of the reason for coming on here to get the support when we need it and I am sure no-one has been offended by what you said.

Daxcat - sorry it is still inconclusive but good that the sac is growing so will be thinking of you until next Friday when hopefully more can be confirmed

Tama - sorry you had a tummy upset, last thing you need on top of AF but hope you get it all out of the way before BMS comes round again

Trolley - glad you are feeling better after stopping AC and   that the relations bring their luck again, if they do then you may have to get them to spend a night with each of us!!

MissE - enjoy the BMS regardless of whether you get your 3 bars or not because like you say you never know.  You mentioned that you sometimes have some spotting then a few days of nothing then AF starts, do you count day one as first day of proper AF? My cons said count day one as first day of spotting but then I don't normally have a break in between spotting and AF so not sure? Help?!?

Muffin - enjoy your squeezed in bms today
MummyT - CONGRATULATIONS!!

Vaudelin - finished AB's yet? Must be any day now so hope all good and ready to go again.

Liggsy - hope you are enjoying your hols

Ladyhex - how are you?

MrsNormie - hope the chat with DH helped things and you are both happier

Hi to anyone I have missed

AFM- still spotting but getting heavier and redder so maybe AF tomorrow.


----------



## Vaudelin

Hello everyone - just a quick hi from me.

Just wanted to say to Daxcat that I have everything crossed for you      
and Muffin - I think you have up to 36 hours after a positive test.   

Big   and   to everyone.  Will write more tomorrow.

Oh yes and I have finished those pesky ABs!

xxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Vaudelin hooray for no more antibiotics   

Kitten, Please do not go away. I'm also sorry if I have come across wrongly, I didnt mean to cause offense to you or Mrs Normie. I do know what you mean by these sort of comments, they usually come from people who have no idea what you're going through   I get it off my mum every time I'm upset - "I was 18 months trying with your sister..." I know she is trying to help but I've been trying well over 6 years so its no comparison really. We are all here for you ESPECIALLY the bad days so please feel like you can talk to us, we do understand x


----------



## Tama

I think there is always a comment that cuts a little close to the bone for all of us. When you have been ttc for years and years you do find that things make you want to scream. We are all here for each other so please don't think that anyone needs to leave   

Kitten I am feeling very very low at the moment but that is what we are all here for to help each other and try to help if we can   Don't you go anywhere   xx

Hope you all have a nice evening. I am feeling better so think I will be back at work tomorrow. Guess it will be a nice week - two days!   

Think I am feeling a little low atm as I do feel like I would stay in bed and am happy not to see or speak to anyone. I am trying to book a weekend away with dh over half term to give is something to look forward too   xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Kitten i'm sure no-one took offence at anything. Please dont go anywhere, we all have down days and that is when we need each other the most. We all love you huni.  

Tama i'm sorry you are feeling so down. I think a wee break away would do you some good, this process can get us all down and it helps to have something to look forward to.  

Hoping i have asked a couple of consultants about the spotting and have been told day 1 is the first day of proper bleeding, you dont count spotting. I hope this helps.  

Muffin so glad DH is coming home ealry, good luck huni.     

Vaudelin woohoo to finishing the antibiotics. I'm sure you are glad.  

Daxcat sorry they couldnt tell you what you wanted to hear. The sac growing sounds positive huni. Keeping everything crossed for you, hoping the next week passes quickly and that it is good news.       

MrsNormie glad you and DH have had a chat. The break will hopefully do you the world of good.

A big hi to everyone else.
sending you all loads of love and hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi guys

Kitten- don't leave!!! You put into words exactly how i feel whenever the doctors say you've got years ahead of you!! Infertility affects everyone of all ages and it doesn't matter how old you are- it hurts the same and thats why i love the people on this thread they are all so supportive- my outburst earlier was because i am so frustrated and needed to vent. Thank you kitten you are a true FF friend xxxx

Daxcat- sorry about your scan although atleast the sac grew  Think positive!! PMA PMA!!!

Tama- I hope you feel brighter soon n if u ever need to talk i am here for you 

Thank you to everyone who has replied to the thread i posted- your support means the world to me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies. How is everyone? Back to work tomorrow, boo   Would be nice to be a lady of leisure! Hope everyone is having a good evening   

xx


----------



## kitten77

thank you everyone for your kind words.  i felt really awful for my outburst, but im really happy that you guys understand,  like no one else does, unfortunatly. im having bad day, everything seems never happening for us. just having rubbish day, but its not right to take it out on the only people who understand and who are ALWAYS there for me.  so thank you so much for understanding - and i will try to promise not to have a outburst again.....just sometimes it just gets to you.....as we all know unfortunatly. 

oh muffin - you have nothing to be sorry about, you were only giving advice as everyone needs, sorry i lost my rag, it so wasnt anything personal, and i didnt even take notice of who said what, just the comment made me blow. sorry.

tama - sorry to hear you are feeling down as well, it just gets so tough doesnt it, it shouldnt really be this hard  

mrsnormie -  yes, like you doctors are always saying that to me - arggh. haha.

thanks again everyone, calmed down now. gave dh a hug, but now my kitty has a really poorly tail, he has caught it and it wont stop bleeding, blood everywhere, poor thing, he not happy.


----------



## Ladyhex

omg you girls can  

i have missed so much ..i think about 3 pages  
Mrs Normie..men are funny things ..it really is a love hate thing   just keep talking and dont let the whole IF thing take over

Tama  it can be so hard at times...its good to talk  
MissE hope you get 3 bars soon 

Daxcat..hope the next scan can show you, your wee baba  
Hoping..i second what missE is saying about spotting ..im doing not to bad thanks

Vaudelin..i bet you are so glad the anti-b's are finished..you will miss taking them lol 
mummyT..big congrats on your BFP !! 

OHHHHH..trolley hope she brings you all the luck in the world  

big hello to the lovely ladies i have missed 

AFM ..i started the god awful AF on monday  ..so day 3 for me today god i cant wait till next week to start  us ladies have to get 10 out of 10 for trying  

chat later's


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Ladyhex . We've missed you the last few days. Hope you are keeping ok huni. Sorry af is being a nightmare, hope it settles soon.

Kitten sorry you are having a bad day huni.  Hoping tomorrow is a better one. Ahhh your poor wee kitty, i hope the bleeding stops soon and his tail recovers.

Trolley hope the relatives bring you luck huni and you get that magical BFP.    

Tama how are you doing huni, it would be so nice to be a lady of leisure. Mind you if i was in the house all day i would be sending you all food parcels with cakes and buns cos i would be baking galore. 

MrsNormie sending you big   .

Night night ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Trolley

Morning Ladies,

Kitten - I was like you last week honey and everyone on here was fab!!!  That is what we are here for!!

Tama - pleased you are better and want to send you a hug for feeling low :0(

Daxcat - fingers crossed the next scan brings you the best news

Vaudelin - whoop whoop!!  No more OB's - I hate them!!  They make you feel rubbish!

Hi to all you other girls and I am LUVVIN the cheeky graphics that are appearing on our blog!  FAB!!

Had a chat with DH last night as I am considering going back to my flying career - he wasn't impressed as the ££ in pants to start with until I work my way up the ranks again.  I am unhappy at work but I'm wondering if it's a waste of time switching jobs when we could be off to Oz in 12 months??  Becasue I don't have the baby we had planned I think I am jumping from one idea to another to trry and fill the void :0(

We have all been a bit low on here lately so sending you all huge hugs and PMA all round

T
x


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

MissE did I hear the word 'cakes'    I love cakes maybe why I have put on so much weight in the last two years   How are you feeling today? xx

Kitten hope you are feeling better today hun    Sometimes it does all get too much and letting it out can help xx

Ladyhex sorry about af being so nasty   Sending you lots of luck for next week - let's hope it's a lucky month    xx

Trolley   It is so very hard when you hate your job. I've been there. I think if you are really unhappy that looking at something else is a good idea. So is this a perminant move to Oz? That would be amazing   Hope you are feeling better almost the weekend   xx

Muffin how are you today hun? Hope you are okay xx

Daxcat hope you are okay hun xx

Vaudelin glad you are all finished with the AB's. Hope this month is lucky for you xx

MrsNormie hope you are okay hun xx

Miss you Liggsy but hope you are having a fab time away - hot tub and fizz bliss!! xx

Well I am still at home   Tummy is still not right and really didn't think I could spend the day in the ladies loo at work   Plus as it's a boarding school they like you to have 24hrs after last being ill before you come into work so the children don't get it! So sitting on the sofa with the laptop hoping that there are some of you online to day to keep my busy   xx


----------



## Trolley

Morning Tama - good for you taking the extra day honey :0)  Yes our move to Oz is permanent - eek!!

T


----------



## Tama

Hiya Trolley, you okay hun? How exciting!! Eeeekkk indeed so cool to be moving to Oz. Are either of you from Oz (sorry can't remember if you told me or not   ) So this time next year you'll be going? Very exciting   I am hoping that you will be going with a lovely little baby    I'm feeling brighter today, silly feel icky, but the cloud does seem to be lifting. I watched Grand Designs the other night (one we had recorded) was a lovely couple and two young children, anyway the man got cancer and 6 months into filming he past away   I was so shocked by it and spent the rest of the show in tears. But his wife was amazing she built the house, moved in and got on with looking after the two children. It kind of made me think. I know how lucky I am and just have to try to be positive that I will get my baby one day. Sorry not sure why I justed rattled all that off but it really touched me and made me feel like I was being selfish for being so down when I have a wonderful husband and we both have our health (well apart from having IF   ) Hope you are okay today xxx


----------



## glamis

afternoon all hope all is well with everyone   

sorry for being awol, still feel quezzy.

a massive congradulations to MummyT - so pleased for you   

come on everyone else we need some more pma for this thread.


----------



## Tama

Hiya Glamis, hope the icky feeling soon passes.   I agree we do need some PMA on the thread and some more lovely BFP's....


----------



## Trolley

Glamis - you poor thing suffering - maybe it's a girl!!!!!

Tama - no we aren't from Oz but my husband's Aunt moved there in 1968.  She is married to an Englishman and they have 4 grown up children who are like brothers and sister to DH.  DH lived here for a couple of years and has always wanted to emigrate.  Last year he persuaded me that we should go for it but the visa we are applying for takes 24 months  . . .  

DH doesn't get on with his Mum/parents (Hutton Mount remember?) and doesn't speak to his brother sohe has nothing to lose.  I am more scared as I have my Dad here and we are incredibly close.

Glad you are feeling more positive honey!!!

T
x


----------



## Tama

Trolley must be a very hard choice with your dad being so close to you but he can always come for lovely long holidays   Yes, I remember you saying about dh's parents now! I think it would be amazing to move to another country. DH's company has offices in the states, Hong Kong and lots of others places so maybe one day it may come up but for now we'll settle for the Suffolk life   Hope you are feeling better today. 

It's only 11 weeks until Christmas so that gives me something to smile about


----------



## Vaudelin

Tama - just wondering when you are going to have your immune testing done?  Have you bought the Alan Beers book "Is Your Body Baby Friendly"?.  It is quite complex but very informative.  This immunes lark is very complicated!  Sorry, just being nosey.  xxxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya hun. Haven't had any tests done yet. I'm waiting to see the cons at my follow up appointment to see what she has to say, then I will see if I can have the level one tests done by my GP - if he will play ball! What I'm hoping is due to my thyriod that the cons will write to my GP stating that having the tests will rule out some immunes but need to ask if she will do this first. 

If I can't get them done then I am planning of seeing Dr G in London to see what he thinks and getting some testing done by his clinic. I think the two main areas that I'm worried about about raised NK cells (common with ladies that suffer from thyriod issues) and blood clotting.

I purchased that book just after my last IVF bfn. It is hard going but so many things stick out and I find myself almost 'ticking' things that I suffer from or have symptoms of    It is indeed a tricky area and I get the feeling that not many fertility cons believe in immune testing so yet another up hill battle. One I will fight for as I wish to rule everything out before my next IVF. I feel like I have wasted enough time doing the last two cycles without knowing all the facts.

Sorry that turned into a bit of a rant   

How are you feeling? Have you made any progress with testing etc? xx


----------



## Vaudelin

I'm so glad to hear you are looking at immune issues - after reading Alan Beers' book it is quite shocking to find out how common it is and how many people are affected.  Good luck with your cons/GP.  There is a chance you will get some of it done on the NHS and that will save you a small fortune!  Do you have your thyroid checked regularly?  I presume you know that your TSH needs to be between 1-2 for a good chance of conceiving?  Are you on thyroxine?  Sorry for all the questions - just trying to help.  

Dr G is excellent and I would highly recommend him.  He is such an expert and knows all there is to know about fertility!  He specialises in immunes and infections.

We are in a similar position as in never having had a BFN - for me it is just about ticking off all the reasons that could be stopping us getting pregnant.  I am slowly working my way down a list but it all costs so much!  I'm OK thanks for asking.  I have now finished my ABs but have still got pelvic pain so it looks like I will need a laparoscopy.  I really didn't want to go down this road but it is one procedure I have never had and another tick on my list!  Unfortunately time is not on my side and I do worry that I will be 50 by the time I have finished my list!  lol Just kidding - I should be finished by the end of this year and will then just have to accept my fate whichever way it goes.  xxxx


----------



## Vaudelin

Sorry, meant to say "we have never had a BFP" - had lots of BFNs!!!!!!


----------



## Tama

Nice to hear good things about Dr G   I have a habit of writing bfn when I mean to write bfp - think it's because I've never had one so writing the words is too odd for my brain   I totally agree re ticking things off the list. I think it gives you the best chance   

I was shocked too when I started to read the book but I think what shocks me more is the fact that most cons just 'sniff' at the immune idea   I hate it when you are made to feel like a twit for asking about things. At my last follow up I asked about sticky blood and what he thought about taking baby aspirin, he looked at me like I was an idiot and went on to tell me there was no evidence that this would help! I'm not seeing him again   

I take 100mg of thyroxine and have my thyroid checked once a year. I think last time I asked for my results my level was 1.7 - which made me think maybe a little high but was under 2 (have read on some threads that you should be nearer 1!!) 

I do find all the thyroid things a little confusing (doesn't take much   ) but am hoping I can get everything checked out by the GP. I think they can do the test for sticky blood but not for raised NK cells, does that sound right? If you have a list of level one tests that would be wonderful. I would be more than happy to pay to have some of the tests done on the NHS if this helps my GP make up his mind   

Thanks for all the help it make such a difference to have help in this area   xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Tama yes - that is definitely what happened - I meant to write BFP and my brain malfunctioned! hahaha

There is a wonderful thread on here called Investigations and immunology and on that thread there is a fantastic Immune FAQ that Agate has put together that covers absolutely everything there is to know about immunes and testing: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

I'm sorry I don't know the list of level 1 and level 2 tests off the top of my head but this thread should cover it for you.

I know what you mean about doctors not believing in immune testing - I have been very lucky in that the gynae I picked to do my hycosy (and will be doing my laparoscopy as well) knows all about immunes and is a friend and colleague of the legendary Mr T at the ARGC! I couldn't believe it when she told me. Alot of them don't believe though and it is an uphill battle.

If you have got the money I would go and see Dr G. Maybe, go and get level 1 tests done on the NHS and THEN go and see Dr G and see what he says. He will do all the tests you need and will cover everything. He will also suggest a few tests that you might not have heard of - he likes to cover all bases and tends to test things that alot of cons don't.


----------



## Tama

Thanks hun, I will check out the link   I purchased some DHEA a few months back from Biovea after reading that it can increase the success of IVF. Anyway after I got them I did some more reading and found out about some of the s/e i.e. acne, hair loss etc which put me off so haven't opened them. Have you read/heard anything about it? I'd like to take it to see if it helps but it freaks me out a bit   xx

Hope everyone had a good day. Can't believe at 5pm we are loosing the light   Boo for the clocks changing!


----------



## Vaudelin

I have been umming and arring about DHEA for months but have decided against it (for now).  I am going to use Apimist instead and see how I get on (when we can start trying again which won't be for about 6 weeks).  I have heard good and bad about DHEA so can't really decide to be honest but my acupuncturist said definitely not to use it so I will take her advice whilst I am still under her care!  If I am still in this position next year I might give it a go....


----------



## Trolley

Hi Vaudelin/Tama - I am feeling the same about DHEA.  I was really tempted to try it but, after my experience with Agnus C, I think I am going to leave it alone.

T


----------



## Tama

Maybe I sound test them out for us


----------



## kitten77

just a quick one. im on DHEA and have no problems, ive had few more spots around ovulation time and af time but thats it.  my cons suggested i take 50mg and have been on it since jan, so 9 or so months ready for my next tx.  hoping to start tx soonish.

ps. kitty not well, got a cone thing on his head, and he isnt having a very good time with it.....cant help but laugh tho, bless him


----------



## Tama

Kitten nice to find someone that has taken it and feels okay on it. I have opened mine and am going to give it a good   Hope your little man starts to feel better, sad when they have to have the 'cone' but also funny when they bump into things   xx

Hope everyone is okay   xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Kitten - sorry to hear about your kitty - hope he gets better soon poor lamb   It's good to hear that you are getting on OK with DHEA - I know some ladies have had fantastic results on it. 

Tama - Thanks for being our guinea pig!  Let us know how you get on.

xx


----------



## Tama

Morning All 

Well I'm at work! Haven't eatten anything yet today just in case 

*Vaudelin* I don't mind being the guinea pig  I took one tablet yesterday and feel okay so will see how I get on a low dose than then maybe increase it if all goes well. How are you feeling today? xx

*Kitten* how is your kitty today? Hope he's feeling better. Big hug for you  xx

*Muffin* how are things with you hun? Have you anything nice planned for the weekend? xx

*Trolley* have you decided about the job? I think if you are very unhappy that looking for something else would do you good  Hope you have something nice planned for the weekend or is this the weekend that you have the 'magic' family members staying  xx

*MissE* you okay hun? Do you have anything nice planned for the weekend? xx

*Ladyhex* how are you feeling today? Hope af has settled down  xx

*Daxcat* how is everything with you hun? xx

*MrsNormie* hope you are okay hun xx

*Liggsy* hope you are having a fab time away hun  xx

*MummyT* hope you are still on cloud nine  xx

Hope everyone is okay and has a lovely weekend. We have my sister and her dh coming again this weekend. Both dh's are going to do some plumbing in our extention and my sister and I will do some shopping. I'm sure my dh will spend the rest of the weekend telling me all about the new TV he just got! It arrives next weekend - 3D! x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, it has been very quiet on here. Was really busy at work today, came on here this evening to catch up on all the gossip and no-one seems to be home.  

Hope you all have a nice weekend planned. I'm taking DH out tomorrow night to the cinema and for dinner cos it is his b'day tomorrow. We always try to have a date night once a month. 
Still on high fertility (7 days now)  ....weird!!!!!! Dont know what is going on but hey, we'll keep trying. Can anyone tell me if i should stop taking the agnus castus now. Thanks ladies, sorry just cant keep track of what i should be doing with all these pills.

Sending you all big hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

MissE hope you and dh have a lovely evening. What film are you going to see? DH and I had date night last night but I was so sleepy after my one day at work  that we just went for a drink and got a take-a-way  Not sure re the AC tablets I've never taken them, sorry hun. I'm sure one of of the other ladies will be able to help   Hope you have a good weekend xx

I agree it has been very quiet on the thread   Is everyone okay? Hope you all have something nice planned for the weekend. I am off shopping later with my sister but am way too fat to buy any clothes so will just window shop while she drags me into every shop they have   

Anyway I'm rambling on .....xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Miss E - sorry don't know much about Agnus Castus - can you try Googling it?  Enjoy the cinema and DH's birthday.

Tama - Enjoy shopping.

AFM - I will be mainly watching the Commonwealth Games today as DH is going to the Dr Who Live show so I will be hogging the TV hoorah!  Off out for lunch tomorrow with friends - bring on that vino!   

Hope you all have great weekends.


----------



## Scouse

I'm with you Vaudelin watching the games....dh has taken his son and nephew to watch Monster Trucks!  I was invited but decided to decline   
Miss E I don't know anything about angus cactus either sorry??
Tama we seem to keep following eachother around the threads.
I keep forgetting where I have posted as altho I 'think' we've called it a day on tx (unless we go for de) I have NOT given up on becoming a mummy!
Good luck to all other 'au naturel' ladies X


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies or should that be good morning?   

Scouse I know the feeling of having lots of threads going at once and trying to remember what I have posted and to whom   I am sure that you will be a mummy and I hope that it is one day soon   xx


Hope you all had a good day. I did a LOT of shopping with my sister, mainly just following her about while she tried stuff on   but I did get a fab pair of shoes so pleased with them oh and some new make up   

Hope everyone is okay and having a good weekend. Think I need my bed so will catch up with you all in the morning


----------



## Scouse

Ive put soooooo much weight on this time , shoes are the only things that prob still fit.  Keep putting it down to the ohss but don't know how long I can use that excuse!
Glad retail therapy helped tama
Hope everyone else having lovely weekend X


----------



## Tama

I guess everyone must be having a fab weekend as it is very quiet on here. Hope the sun is out with you all. It has been the most wonderful day here in Suffolk, clear blue skies and warm. DH and I just had a lovely walk with the dogs and it was just like summer out there, long may it last.

Hope everyone is okay and look forward to catching up with you all next week. Enjoy the rest of your Sunday   xx


----------



## daxcat

MissE - I always stop taking everything except pregnacare during 2ww and then restart on day 1. XXX

Hi ladies. XXXXXX


----------



## Trolley

Morning girls!

MissE - you must stop taking AC when you ov as it can damage a foetus hun - start again on Day 1

Tama - shopping sounded fun!  Please you are feeling brighter!

Hope you have all had a fab weekend of sunshine!  I am now prepped and ready for the 1st lot of Ozzie rellies arriving tomorrow!

Had acu on Saturday to help with my anxiety  . . . she is a fertility specialist and I was a bit upset as she was shocked that I was still trying naturally.  She kept saying how rare it would be for me to conceive and that if we adopt I would only get a child with something wrong with it!  She is urging me to go for Donor egg but we don't have the ££.  Anyway I headed home and met some friends in the local pub, which you're not supposed to do after acu, but a few vodka and tonics helped.

Day 9 and 1 bar on the CBFM today - lets hope this month is more successful for all of us!

T


----------



## Tama

Morning Trolley, can I just say naughty acu lady    What a thing to say to you    Of course there is every chance you will fall pg    Glad the vodka helped    With the Ozzy family arriving I'm sure that their luck will work it's magic and you will be pg very soon       Is it a nice day with you? The sun is out and it is a lovely blue sky - wish I was at home    xx


----------



## Ladyhex

OMG Trolley How rude is your Acu woman...how dare she  glad the drinks helped  . 

Tama the weather was great over here across the pond, it still is hope it keeps up  i had a quite w/end watched the x-factor...what about yourself ?? I love SHOES   you can never have to many pairs  

Daxcat hows you keeping ..are you back at the hosp this week hun. 

Scouse im the same with the wieght.. i started doing slimming world this morning, making Dh do it to this time   going to get out the wii and some of the games i had got before i was pregnant...can only give it a go   

MissE     you have got 3 bars this morning..did you do much over the w/end 

Vaudelin I to was watching the Com Games.. loads of ppl there supporting    hope you didnt drink to much vino. 

Kitten  hows the wee man now (AKA kitten)   

Mrs Normie hows you keeping hun    

Muffin, Liggsy, mummyT and anybody ihave missed a big HELLO  

AFM nothing much happening here im on CD 8 about to start operation "sex marathon"   for the next 14 days 
chat later


----------



## Tama

Morning Ladyhex, I'm okay thanks. CD10 for me so just a few days ahead of you - it will be like BMS central on this thread over the next couple of weeks    I haven't gotten into the XFactor this time, maybe I need to watch a few    I love love love shoes and bags.....when I'm feeling fat shoes always make me feel good as I'm a size 6 and that never changes, unlike my dress size! My dh told me I have too many handbags but I don't think you can ever have too many    Hope you have a good day    xx

How is everyone else today? Hope you are all well    xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Tama ~ i love handbags aswell...im a size 6, 6.5 & 7 depending were i buy them i got shoes out of next in the sale lovely black and diamond ones they were a size 6 ..i lifted lovely    black ones (size 6 ) and i couldnt even get my foot into them had to buy a size 8      ....      it will be our month 

i love the BMS central


----------



## Tama

Ladyhex I find that too with some shoes but as a rule I'm a six. The shoes I got came from TKMaxx (love that shop when they have nice stuff in stock). They are higher than I would normally wear but when I saw them it was like 'okay I have to have these shoes'    Even dh liked them, the last pair of shoes I got he told me they looked like lady of the night shoes   so they had to go back    xx


----------



## kitten77

hey all.

im a size 6 too!!!! and i have MANY shoes, i love them, many many many high (4-5 inches) with platform shoes (what your DH would call lady of the night shoes Tama  !)

loveling all the BMS on here!!!!       to everyone!!!!!

im day 26 today, and monitor saying AF will be coming soon, it came on day 26 last time, but that was odd, so thinking tomorrow or next daywill be here (usually exactly 2 weeks after ovualtion!)

trolley - i think i would have given acu women a piece of my mind to be honest! how rude of her!!!!  

my poorly kitty still poorly, cone on his head is annoying him, he cant clean or scratch properly, he isnt likeing the pooing in the litter tray either, proper screaming cuz desperate for a poo!!!!   poor thing.  he goes back on thursday to see if any better. we go away to butlins on friday so im hoping he was.

the most funny thing was i had a leaving doo on friday nite at work, and my mum had to come and 'babysit' the kitty! hahaha. that was funny!


----------



## Scouse

I can't afford to shop for shoes or handbags........ but I'm so fat at the moment I'm sure I wouldn't find any to fit!  
I'm going back to my pilates and yoga classes this week and then hopefully back to the gym.
It suddenly hit me that sitting on my ever expanding    isn't going to solve my problems, find the answers or more importantlty get me pregnant!  So I'm reclaiming back my life today!

(Does that sound good??  Just hope the sentiment is the same tom)
There was NO BMS going on here over the weekend - I had me 'share' last week apparently!   
Hope everyone has a succesful month's BMS and we are all rewarded with BFP's


----------



## Vaudelin

Trolley - I can't believe your acu lady -  I was truely shocked when I read your post!  Big HUG to you.  xxxx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls, Im back from from my jollyes    Have just read back 7 pages to catch up but have already forgotten what i read   

Tama, helllooooo again    im on my covert operation on FF before im banned    Sounds like you had a lovely weekend hun, hope this is going to be your month       i think not using the monitor this month is a good idea   

Trolley, im so shocked by what your acu lady said    the cheeky cow! how dare she say that! i hope you gave her what for    not on at all. Anyway, you will soon prove her wrong with dh's family staying, send that lucky auntie to mine will you    hope your ok hun xx

Daxcat, sorry to hear about the bleeds, how scary. All sounds very positive though, lots of luck for the scan this week    xx

Muffin, how are you doing hun? hows your little jacob getting on? xx

MissE, your post about acu and your hand falling of the couch, thats what happens to me every week    bloody hurts too doesnt it! How you getting on this month? where are you up to now? i never got 3 bars on my monitor, still on 2 at day 25   

Vaudelin, glad the ab's have finished now, yippee, you enjoy your vinos hun you deserve them   

Sorry, im getting kicked out the office now    how rude! I will finish personals later.

Im off to acu now, had a fab hol, not ovulated again    xx


----------



## Tama

Scouse I am sure you are not fat    I was a size 12 two years ago and am now a 16    I blame the dodgy thyroid and tx but tbh I think it's the pizza, chocolate and wine that I have when every tx fails    I am going to get myself back to a size 12 if it kills me and have been good today but have to say I am feeling rather hungry    Hope you have a nice evening    Keep up the PMA    xx

Liggsy can't believe they are going to ban you from FF at work    Don't they know we need you    Hope you have a nice time at acu this evening    Catch up with you tomorrow xx

Kitten sorry your cat is still feeling unwell    Hope he is soon better ready for your weekend away    xx

Vaudelin hope you are okay hun. xx

Almost home time.....yippee..............!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Thanks for the info on agnus castus, i have stopped using it.

Shelley hope you are ok huni, keeping everything crossed for your scan this week.

Liggsy that pain when your hand slips with the needles in it at acu is awful. I've never felt pain like it. I'm a bit like yourself huni in that my monitor has been saying 2 bars since day 14, day 23 now. I think it is stuck. Well you never know, maybe we will get lucky, we can dream.

Kitten sorry your wee kitty cat is still poorly, hope he feels better soon. Hope af stays away huni  .

Scouse good luck with reclaiming your life. That sounds so positive but a bit too energetic for my lazy  . 

Tama and Ladyhex good luck with the BMS, hope it brings you good news.
Ladyhex i'm good thanks, didnt do much over the weekend. Was supposed to go out on saturday night but DHs back is still playing up, think we are going to go out this weekend hopefully. I must be working him too hard IYKWIM  .

Trolley what a cheeky. I hope you gave her what for. Who does she think she is     . You will definitely prove her wrong huni when your lucky relative comes to stay.     

Vaudelin how are you doing huni?

MrsNormie, mummyT, muffin, glamis and anyone i've missed hope you are all well.

I had a rotten day at work today, was soooo cross. I have acrylic overlays on my nails but they are kept very short and they are quite pretty. I wash my hands thoroughly in work and i scrub my nails with a scrubbing brush inbetween every patient. I was called in today and told because of infection control i have to remove them. What absolute horsecrap!!!!!!! 
OK that is the end of my moaning.

Sending you all big hugs and kisses.

Emma xx


----------



## Scouse

MissE said:


> Scouse good luck with reclaiming your life. That sounds so positive but a bit too energetic for my lazy  .
> 
> Emma xx


Yeah it was all very good in theory........... haven't moved all morning! Woke up with headache and sore throat and then had a text from a 'friend' which has unsettled me (long story) So like my diet, will have to start tom.
And RE your handwashing/nails........ whilst i was in hosp for a week I only saw one nurse wash her hands the WHOLE TIME! I had my own room, with a sink, so if they were going to wash they would do it imm after 'treating' me! My point, regardless of your nail length, if you wash your hands thoroughly and reguarly, you should be congratulated!


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies

How is everyone?

Liggsy how is work? Have you managed to log onto FF    xx

MissE sorry you had a rubbish day at work hun    Hope today is better xx

Scouse how are things with you hun? Hope you are okay xx

Ladyhex you okay hun? Hope you're having a good day    xx

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well   

I've been totally busy at work this morning and this is the first chance I've had to log onto FF! Now I have a quick question - I normally ov about cd18-cd23, today is cd11 and I have EWCM    Not sure what this means and as I am not using my monitor have no idea what is going on. I normally don't get two bars until about cd16-cd17 (later if I ove later) so not sure why my body would be producing EWCM on cd11. Any ideas? xx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

Tama, im on now    i dont care about the rules    Sounds like you are going to be oving early this month hun, get busy tonight i say    could be the IVF messing your cycles around, last month was long, this one may be short? Either way, i hope this is your month, you never know           Stop rubbing it in that you are busy mrs    im bored out of my skull here    roll on 5.30pm! xxx

MissE, it happened again last night at acu, i nodded off, my arm slipped and the pain was awful! did feel better after my session though   
Are you still the same then on 2 bars? i dont think ill bother testing it next month, i dont like to see that im not going to ov    i also chart so i can see when its happend if it does   
Why have you stopped the agnus castus? i am still on that    should i not be? 
As for the nails comment in work    how cheeky! as long as you are washing your hands thoroughly, what does it matter!    hope you can keep them on hun xx

Scouse, sorry you have had a bad morning hun, hope your "friend" hasnt upset you    hope your ok xx

Where is everyone today? very quiet on here hope you are all ok girls xx

Acu was fab last night, apart from the pain in my arm that is! Going to keep up with it weekly for now and have reflex once a month as well. Want to try both but am hoping the acu is going to start working soon.
I have a feeling i will be on clomid after next week anyway, got my FU apt after last failed ivf on Monday, im going to ask about trying them, may help me ov? Better log off before im thrown out    work have a new policy about internet useage and blocking social networking sites etc, im staying on til i get thrown off though    back later xxx


----------



## Vaudelin

Tama - my advice would be to jump on DH today and tomorrow (at least)!!!  Our bodies are strange things and it is possible that you can ovulate twice in a month.  EWCM means that your body is producing fertile CM ready for the sperm to go meet the egg so get down on it!!!

    

xxxx


----------



## Tama

Thanks Vaudelin    I will have to be very nice to get any    out of him this evening as he was awake at 2.30am and only went to bed at 11pm so is a walking    today    It's funny but I had a lot of EWCM last month too but not this early - think my body has finally gone nuts    Hope you are okay xx

Hello    to everyone.....right finally home time


----------



## Scouse

liggsy don't know if you have seen todays daily mail, but there is a full page article on a couple tried acupuncture to help them conceive and of course it worked for them (they wouldn't be in the paper if it didn't    ) It works for so many people.
I went for years and altho it prob helped me with some 'problems' I never got pregnant - and I've got to say I never really enjoyed it.  I now have reflexology and LOVE it! 
Tama good luck with    tonight - it's worth practising anyway


----------



## Bluebell9

Hello ladies

OMG can't believe how busy it's been on here, just tried going back to catch up with what I can, there's certainly a lot of BMS so lets hope there's some BFP's to go along with it!!!

Trolley I can't believe your acu lady - I've been going for years now and she has been so great & supportive - we've been going through my BBT chart to see what that tells us now we're back to trying naturally. Plus we do a trade off so I pay her in massage!!

Miss E what's the problem with Agnus Castus (couldn't see when I've gone back) - I'm taking it too until ovulation.

AFM no joy last month, got AF on Friday, so back to drawing board. Have been for my Reiki attunement today so feeling good, plus I can self treat myself so hoping that'll do some good, and can work on DP too!

Hope everyone is okay

Bluebell xx


----------



## loobie75

hiya girls - i recently 'met' daxcat on the trying after loss and she told me about this thread - id like to join if you'll have me 

hey girls - wonder if i can join you all?? 
im lucy, 34 (35 in dec







) and dh is 38 (39) in dec we have DS who is 7 in jan. been trying for another since Octo 06. had some fertility treatment, got told very limited chance of conception, stopped going to hospital in june 08 and was pg naturally in the september. we were over moon and told DS when i got to 11 weeks. mmc at the scan a week later.

that was dec 08. i mc at 6 wks dec 09 and 5&2 June 10.

im so scared it won't happen now. im having reflexology as have v long cycles. been taking metformin to regulate, have just reduced this as with the reflex my cycle dropped to 25 days









since the mc in june 10 ive had a regular 28 day cycle which is good. dh just got new job though - 12 hour nights - not ideal  " >









thats me briefly, gp didn't agree with ac diagnosis of pco as all bloods normal - no pcos pickedup on scans after mc so not sure there!¬!

we are trying naturally as cannot afford private treatment. also dh thinks we should take it as a positive that i have bn pg - on good days i hope i will soon be pg after all i was pg recently. on bad im so scared it won't happen and so scared if i do get pg i'll miscarry!! i feel like ive failed my ds - for the past 3 years he has asked for a brother on his xmas list  its very hard but i do know im so lucky to have him.
im taking lots of vits but any tips appreciated
looking forward to getting to know you all and looking for any natural success stories too!!








xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all good.

Tama get busy tonight and tomorrow girlie. I'm sure your DH wont complain. Good luck huni, hoping this is your lucky month.        

Vaudelin how are you getting on?  

Bluebell sorry af arrived, hoping this month is luckier for you.       I was just checking when i needed to stop ac huni, cant remember what tablets have to be stopped and when. I have stopped now cos i am on day 24.

Loobie welcome to the thread huni, the ladies, are lovely and will give you all the support you need. I'm so sorry to hear of your previous losses.    it is so difficult to have to go through that. You have not failed anyone huni, you have tried so hard and been through so much and one day hopefully your DS will have his baby brother or sister. Hoping you get your miracle in the very near future.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Emma xx


----------



## loobie75

thanks emma   for your kind words - i hope the same for you all a boom on the thread would be good - i hope i bring some good luck to everyone  , its bleemin awful to have to go through.  ive been trying to read back to see where your all at - seems a chatty thread - i should fit in as i don't stop   

will have a go at personals tomorrow!!!

just spent the evening watching the game - much to dh's annoyance as he is at work   im used to poor footie watching huddersfield but even so..........

tomorrow busy busy at work but got reflexology in the afternoon - can't wait - i see a fertility specialist but she might be out of action for 6 mths due to a back op - ive come to rely on it and daren't stop so hope shes ok!!

astela vista girls, be back soon love luce xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi huni, we are indeed a chatty bunch. Glad you like to talk, you'll fit in perfectly here.   There are quite a lot of us on here, can be hard at times to keep up with everyone and where they are.
The reflexology sounds great, a few of the girls on here have it. I have acu once a week and find it really relaxing. I think it is a good idea to do something to help you relax and it also gives you an hour of you time, peace and quiet.

Emma xx


----------



## daxcat

Loobie, nice to see you.   . XXXXXX

Hi ladies, catch up later, it's well past my bedtime LOL. XXXXXX


----------



## kitten77

Hey Loobie Luce! welcome me deary, if you talk then you have come to the right place!!!!  

sorry to hear of your losses and hope it happens for you (and all of us) soon. 

be back later for catch up - just got into work after poor kitty.


----------



## Vaudelin

Hi Loobie and welcome to this thread.  I have been following your diary so know you have been through quite alot   We love to chat and I hope you feel at home with us here.  I am a big fan of reflexology as I am a reflexologist myself!  I love acu and reiki too xxxx


----------



## Scouse

Gosh looboie not only have you been thro so much you are giving yourself such a hard time!   
Try to be proud of what you have - ie a perfect family and hopefully in time your family will expand and don't think about letting anyone down!  I see a hypnotherapist to try and 'right' the wrongs in my head, but one of his phrases (got to say it makes my skin crawl slightly as he says it  as it sounds so american) 'there's no such thing as failure, only feedback!'
Wish me cons thought like this!
I watched the match too......    They need their      well and truly kicked!
Vaudelin you could make a fortune out of us ttc naturally ladies........i would book in for EVERYTHING with you if you were close!
Kitten doesn't sound good on your kitty front?
Bluebell sorry it wasn't your month.........lets hope next month WE ALL GET THAT MUCH WANTED AND NEEED BFP!
Trolly how can your acu see inside your body?  Just because your numeric age is over the ideal age, your ovraries may be still firing on all cylinders!  How is she/he to know!   
Tama you exhausted yet    
liggsy thank you for your thoughts.  This friend seems to get pregnant at drop of hat and doesn't think twive about announcing it to me whilst knowing whta we've been thro... but i suppose we all have friends like that!  But sorted it- told her i was fiding it diff and would visit when feeling stronger! (she has an 18 month old and is 6 months preg)
Now got to go out and get some exercise so will pop back later.  sorry for anyone i've missed but trying to limit my hours on pc.........my    resembles the size and shape of my settee!


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies

Wednesday is a mad day for me as I only work a half day. Just wanted to pop on and see how everyone is. No bms for us last night poor dh was so sleepy I just couldn't say come on get 'em off    So this evening we are ON    

Loobie welcome to the thread hun, so sorry to read everything you have been through. It is easier said than done but don't be too hard on yourself    Wishing you lots of luck    xx

MissE how's things with you sweetie? Hope you have a good day xx

Scouse how are you today hun? Hope you are okay    xx

Liggsy my none computer friend hope you get back online soon - miss you    xx

Vaudelin how are things with you hun? Nice to finally be off the AB's? xx

I got my lovely new reebok easytone trainers yesterday, they are soooo comfy. I need to get on the treadmill with them! Right only 20 minutes left and need to do a few bits. Will be back later xx


----------



## blonde_one

wondered about joining you here ladies whilst we wait for next round of IVF...... only just getting back to normal from a m/c and then putting my back out   I'm hoping to wow DH tonight for some S not just BMS as I've no idea when I'll be fertile again!  Probably txing again in Nov (if i'm up to it then) so got a few weeks of trying to have fun with it again!


----------



## Tama

Blonde_one welcome to the thread sweetie. Everyone is lovely   So sorry to hear about your m/c   Hope you and dh have some fun over the next few weeks and that you will soon be up to another tx (if you need it   ) xxx


----------



## loobie75

evening girlies - thank you so much to you all for being so understanding, supportive and welcoming.  it means and helps more than i can say  

tama - want to send you big   i follow your diary and im sorry so sorry of all your going through, i wish you lots of luck too   and really hope things work out soon for you.  your trainers sound fab, ive just started 'jogging' again and its hard work, bum cheeks killing today    been walking a little funny im sure!!

scouse - thanks   sorry to hear about your friend - i must have missed the post but glad you were able to tell her how you felt.  you've to look after yourself - its not easy

vaudelin - thanks - wow i agree where do you live    the lady i see specialises (sp  ) in fertility, ive been to today and she says my ovaries are big and preparing for ov - i am always amazed at what she can tell from my feet!! 

kitty - hello - look forward to chatting  

bluebell - sorry about af Grrrr - i hope theres a boom on here - i hope i bring you all luck   

miss e - how are you today??

i will get better as i get to know everyone   all ok here, had a very busy day its flown.  been to reflexology - i love the woman, she always makes me feel better and is great at turning my negatives into positives - could do with living with her a bit. often feel like im letting her down though, every lady that she was treating for IF/SIF is now pg! i hope this is a good sign! 

got lots of ironing to do - shouldn't be on here   but dh at work and ive nobody to talk to   also going to do supermarket sweep online - ive discovered ordering this way saves a fortune even paying for delivery!!! i lurve shopping   freezer in garage though and can't bring myself to go outside yet  

have also been looking for xmas presents - it used to be my fav time and i used to get soooooooooooo excited but ive miscarried twcie on my birthday - 9th Dece - now i don't like xmas as much   but need to start getting things bought with the speed these weeks are going!!

thanks again for the welcome im looking forward to chatting with you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loobie75

ps -   

daxcat - i missed you chicken - how are you - another day closer hey?? hope all is ok with you  

xxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Tama get jiggy with it tonight huni, hoping this is your time.

Scouse how are you today huni? 

Loobie hope your reflexology lady works her magic for you huni.  

Kitten hope your wee kitty cat is ok.

Blondeone welcome to the thread huni. sorry to hear about your m/c. Hoper you and your dh have some fun for a bit.

A big hi to all the other ladies, liggsy, vaudelin, daxcat, bluebell, muffin and anyone i've missed.
Well ladies i got my phonecall today to say i can start FET again with oct af. I am really excited but will be really sad to leave you wonderful ladies.  

Emma xx


----------



## Tama

MissE you don't have to leave     xx

Thanks Loobie   think my diary is a little dull really   xx


----------



## kitten77

MissE - why you have to leave?!?!? stay here. but good stuff on starting!!!!! 

my kitty is getting little better, he is off to the vets this avo, hoping he can have his cone thng taken off as we are away for the weekend and didnt really want to have to leave in in all day and nite on his own. so fingers crossed for kitty.

Bit down again today, AF arrived, knew it was coming always do, but do always sometimes try to keep a little bit of hope, but still not working. grrrrrr   

hello everyone, sorry no personals.....bit down.  so whats peoples plans for this weekend?  we are off to butlins (or the like) in Poole, and planning lots of walks on beech, lots of country pubs, and lots of cheesy entertainment in the evenings at butlins! and will talk about defo getting a date for tx.


----------



## Trolley

Morning!

Tama - good luck with the BMS and check you out with new trainers!

Liggsy - glad you enjoyed acu - have you tried Clomid before?

Bluebell9 - sorry AF arrived :0(

Welcome Loobie & Blondeone

MissE - you don't need to leave!

Hi Daxcat, Kitten77, Vaudelin!!

AFM - Day 12 - 1 bar still . . . Had a day off yesterday to spend with my DH's aussie cousin and her husband and baby.  I got home on Tuesday night and everything had been moved . .  they had baby proofed the place!  They have been travelling for 6 weeks so they had 3 HUGE suitcases which had exploded in the spare room plus the lounge was full of the baby's toys!  ARGH!!!  I cooked a huge roast and as we opened some wine DH's cousin announced that she couldn't drink any as she is 6 weeks PG - GULP!  She had conceived in Venice.  Like taking a bullett!

Had a lovely day in Brighton yesterday with them although we spent a lot of time looking at baby clothes/toys which was hard but what can you do :0)  Had lunch which they paid for - wasn't going to drink but really needed 2 Mojito's!!

T


----------



## Vaudelin

Miss E - please don't go!  We will be here if you want to chat.

Trolley - I am so sorry you had such an awful experience with DH's cousin.  Such a difficult thing to get through.  You are not alone hun, there are so many of us who feel the same way as you.  I think you coped really well in a tough situation. xxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, thank you very much for allowing me to stay. I would miss you all so much, you have been brilliant support.

Trolley i am so sorry you had an awful experience with DHs cousin. It is such a hard thing to get through. You are a very strong lady and someday soon i       it will be you.   Hope your monitor changes very soon.

Vaudelin how are you doing huni?  

Kitten glad your wee kitty is doing a bit better. Sorry you are feeling so down huni, it is so hard when af arrives.   Hope you have a nice weekend and it helps take your mind off things.

Tama how are you getting on today?  

A big hi to all the other ladies, hope you are all having a good day.

Emma xx


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies

Oh Trolley   What a nightmare for you   I think you have done very well, I would have been in bits and locked myself in a room! Not great that they have 'moved' everything in your house either - I would not like that! I really hope that this is your month, maybe having the baby in the house etc will bring you like - I really do hope so   xx

MissE glad you are not going to leave   We'd miss you   Work is busy but have had a little more time today to catch up on FF   xx

Kitten I'm so sorry af turned up   I think like you say you know but there is always a little part of you that hopes she isn't coming   Hope you feel a little better in the next few days. Sounds like you have a nice weekend planned   xx

Liggsy are you still without a pc   Miss you, tell your boss to hurry up as we need you back   xx

BlondeOne how are you today hun? xx

Vaudelin how are things with you hun? Hope you are having a good day   xx

Loobie how are you sweetie? Hope you are having a good day xx

Ladyhex how are things with you    Hope you have been busy! xx

Daxcat all okay with you hun? xx

Scouse how is your day? I've been dieting this week but haven't had the treadmill on   Not good but now I have my new trainers I MUST get on with it. Will check weight tomorrow to see if I have lost anything this week - GULP! xx

Bluebell, sorry af turned up this month   Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle xx

Hello to everyone else   

Nothing really to report from my end. I am feeling okay but keep getting hit by waves of sadness. I just hate limbo land, no tx and not really any idea what will happen next - guess you all know what that is like   I wish someone could tell me a date and year when I would have my baby then I could get on with my life safe in the knowledge that I would have a baby - I hate not knowing how this is going to play out. Just one baby I'm not greedy


----------



## Scouse

Ladies I can't keep up so if I miss anyone I apologise espec after I've just come back from a boozy lunch!
Emma you have to stay with us to keep adding PMA over here when you get your BFP   
Trolley I'm sorry for your 'shock' - and it never seems to  get easier!  I think we all deserve OSCARS at times like that...smile, congratulate and hold it all in til you're alone!    Well done for surviving!   
Kitty sorry    flew in- be nice to yourself and take care   
blonde one welcome and I'm sorry you have to be on here but at least you will be supported and 'entertained' until you go again!
Liggsy I LOVE acu and during my last tx she knew my left ovary hadn't responded to drugs and then knew my lining was nice and thick ready for et......and each time hospital scan showed she was spot on!
Tama you put me to shame with your new trainers and your eagerness to run!  Keep up the good work!
loobie I'm sorry you have been thro so much and have so many sad memories........ let's hope you succeed in creating lots more happy ones very soon.   
vaudelin hope your ovaries are as young and virile as you obviously are!  Now prove that acup person wrong and get a bfp very very soon!   
daxcat where are you?  ?? you went to bed and haven't been 'seen' since   
Bluebell don't think its going to be our month AGAIN! (Not that it has EVER been OUR month) Def got AF symtoms!
Love to anyone i've missed but my bicardi & cokes are kicking in!


----------



## Scouse

Tama said:


> Scouse how is your day? I've been dieting this week but haven't had the treadmill on  Not good but now I have my new trainers I MUST get on with it. Will check weight tomorrow to see if I have lost anything this week - GULP! xx


Now I feel really guilty - went out last night for tea, been for lunch with a friend today and seeing another one for lunch tom! 
QUOTE: Nothing really to report from my end. I am feeling okay but keep getting hit by waves of sadness. I just hate limbo land, no tx and not really any idea what will happen next - guess you all know what that is like







I wish someone could tell me a date and year when I would have my baby then I could get on with my life safe in the knowledge that I would have a baby - I hate not knowing how this is going to play out. Just one baby I'm not greedy http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/embarrassed.gif[/color]
[color=black]You took the words out of my mouth! But my dear lady I am RELYING on you to go thro all those immune tests so you can guide and advise me![/color]
Big ^hugme^


----------



## daxcat

Mmmm, bacardi and coke. (eyes glaze over and drools slightly)


----------



## Trolley

Tama you said what we are all thinking honey :0)  Glad we are all on the same page and I'm not nuts!


----------



## Scouse

I'de rather be in your position tho daxcat!  But my B & C were VERY nice   
But i do apologise to all you workers out there - it sounds like i'm 'scivVing' from work but honestly this is the first week i've made an effort to get out (mainly because dh is so concerned and is convinced i have depression - but I'm NOT I'M SAD! )


----------



## Tama

Scouse big hug right back at ya hun    Don't worry about the dinner out and the lunch. Believe me I am no angel when it comes to food or exercise. Note I said I need to get on the treadmill which means to date I have not plus I don't run on it by    is way to large for that so I power walk    PLus I had a large glass of red wine with dinner last night!!  At the end of the day life is hard enough without beating ourselves up over some love handles and the odd glass of wine! 

Don't you worry I will be having every test going    Well as many as I can for the £££ we have    

BIG     Trolley. You are no nuts sweetie, none of us are. We are just going through a very very very very very sh*tty thing that no one can understand unless they have been through it. Hope you are okay     xx


----------



## Scouse

Tama could you possibly either pm me, or i'll send you my email address or ******** name, and forward any info on tests/clinics and prices that you have please?
I 'think' alot about sorting myself out, but haven't actually done anything !

Trolley my dad once said to be. if you get out of bed every morning and put one foot in front of the other, you are doing well!  So congratulate yourself on how well you have done rather on the 'not so desirable' elements of our lives.  (It's so much easier to give advive than take or follow it!) Big


----------



## Trolley

Girls you are all SO AMAZING with your words of wisdom . . .

And if it's any consolation I have put on 4lbs of what I just lost . .  in 3 days!!!  Cereal for me for dinner tonight!  Who cares!!

T


----------



## Vaudelin

Tama - just so you know most of your diary echos how I feel, you are so not alone and we will all do what we can to support you. I wouldn't wish this on anyone xxxx

Scouse - A wonderful FFer called Agate has put together a fantastic FAQ on immunes - there is section under "L" for level 1 and level 2 tests. Here is the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0


----------



## Scouse

Thanks Vaudelin - i've read that post sooooo many times and still get    But it's nice to hear someone's personal experience.  I am thinking of going to see Dr G in London and then try again in cardiff using de but really haven't decided.  I'm hoping Tama's experience will help me decide one way or other!  PS already had level one plus NK cells and all came back 'within  normal range!'


----------



## muffin1302

Hello ladies, sorry I been awol. I'm on my long week at work and have come down with man flu   Everythings so hectic here at the min! We have just been to see a friends new baby girl which was really hard but we got through it. Gotta go tidy the house as DH has guests over for dinner but I will try catch up with you all after I got my long weekend at work out the way. I've not forgot about you all x


----------



## Tama

Hello Muffin, sorry you are on a long week but look forward to catching up with you soon    xx

Scouse, I've just sent you an email but it was mainly about level one, just seen that you have had these, doh! Dr G is meant to be very good and I have spoken to them and they do support you with immune tx even if you are having IVF with another clinic. I have also read a lot about the ARGC but have heard mixed reviews. Guess everyone is different. I am going to go for Dr G and hope he can help! If there is anything else I can do let me know    xx

Trolley     It must be very hard for you at the moment and I think you are being totally brave     xx

Vaudelin thanks hun    My diary is a bit of an 'outlet' for my crazy rants    I never thought I'd write all those things down so the 'world' could read them but you know what it really helps. Not so sure that it helps anyone else    xx


----------



## Smurfie

Hi ladies
Good to see you lot are all still nattering. I have trouble keeping up. 

Big hugs to those who've had AF arrive    . One day that old witch will stay away - and may that day come soon for all of you.

Welcome to the newest on the thread. Hope you bring some BFPs with you!!  

Shelley - glad to see all ok with you (and your sense of humour!!   )

Trolley - I really don't know how you coped with your visitors. I am in awe of you   . I have trouble with any friends and colleagues who are pregnant or have babies. 

AFM - work has been hectic and I've had to keep going to the hosp this week. I won't complain though as I know I have a good follie about to pop. DH and I are having our best shot at it and from tomorrow I'm on the 2ww. This is my last semi-teratment go before I have to start IUI.       let it work!

By the way, on the thread earlier there was chat about DHEA. I've been on it since April-ish. My side effects have also been getting more spots - mainly around ovulation.

Right, I'm meeting up with a friend tonight so better go and get ready. She started trying a few months ago and I feel really awful saying this but i really hope she isn't pg yet. I hate myself for feeling that way, but there you go!

Lots of     to you all
Sxx


----------



## Tama

Ladies I am soooooooooooooooooooo bored when will it be home time?


----------



## Scouse

Gosh your school stays open late - epsec for the admin section!  Hope you don't mind but i looked up your school as their website was on the bottom of your email! Very Nice!  Ps I'll send my twins there too!!!!   

Sorry SuzDee but what tx are you having pre IUI?  Very best of luck X


----------



## loobie75

wowzers its been busy on here today   work been hectic - where the days have gone where i could post lots i don't know  

trolley  i think you were very brave and did brill, well deserving of moijtos - i couldn't do it and have lost friends through my SIF.  i really struggle with strangers ne'mind friends  hope your ok though it must have been v hard to hear

miss e - glad you are staying  

scouse - boozy lunch sounds just up my street   alcohol i can not give up!! hope you had a good time

vaudelin - hello hows you  

tama -=   ive laughed and cried at your diary, its not boring at all. and  has helped me a lot at times   sending hugs though - IF/SIF can be a very lonely place sometimes     like the sound of the power walking much better than the running

Suzdee - have a good time with your friends  

daxcate - how you feeling??

im sure ive missed people - oh kitty hello and muffin and blonde one - i will get better, its hard to keep up!!!

not stopped, finished a busy day early - came home to do tea - home made burgers, did some washing nearly dry so can get it ironed. hoping to put my feet  up for what katie did later    i watch too much 'riubbish' according to dh. so pleased its friday, got a few things on at the weekend - ready for a break from work - will be glad when tomorrow evening out the way dreading it!!]

CD14 today - these shifts of dh's make bms very difficult    will have to try cover tomorrow and sunday (dh at footie sat) and then it will be 2ww for me  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Evening   

Loobie glad the diary is read by someone and has given you a few giggles   I love what katie did next and also the pete one! DH tells me its rubbish but then when I have it on he comes home and starts watching    What do you have tomorrow night, sorry brain is a little all over the place!? I love to power walk, dh got me a very nice treadmill at the beginning of the year, we have it in one of the bedrooms. I have a little tv and a dvd so walk and watch Friends! Hope you have a nice evening   xx

Scouse the school is lovely and if I have the money I'd send my child(ren). I'll chat them up to see if they would do me a 'mates rate'   Hope you have a good evening   xx

How is everyone else? Hope you are all okay   xx


----------



## Tama

Okay I have on 'what katie did next' but a recorded one. They are painting the new stables - OMG Andrew! Yummy


----------



## loobie75

tama sounds like we are same taste with telly   i watch katie and peter - love them both - have to say i hear you with Andrew   - katie has her own shop on ebay - i love having a nosey there - the price people pay for 'normal' stuff cos shes had it - amazing!!!

went to see Peter at bradford with some friends, hes not robbie but he was good   it was too much for dh - he can only just cope with my love for robbie i think peter was far to much for him to cope with!!!!

also like friends and often watch the repeats on E4 - think even id exercise if i could watch at same time  
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Loobie I have a total 'crush' on Andrew    I have Friends on DVD series 1-10 so I can watch whenever I like - love it! It makes the time on the treadmill go soooo much faster plus I get to have a giggle which is good for you too. xx


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi guys

I had a few busy days at work and not had a chance to get on!! You guys been busy!!

I firstly want to say:

Tama- i read your diary all the time and i almost cried when i read ur last post- I know exactly how you feel!!  

Welcome to loobie and bluebell- lots of PMA your way    

MissE- Glad your staying and good luck!!

Hope  everyone else is really good!!

I got a cold from work  boo hoo and i can't have any (BM)S as DH is on his count down days to his sperm analysis!! I got my bloods back today and my progesterone was less than 5!! No wonder i didn't ovulate this month!!!

I'm a bit down today because It would of been my first babys due date in a couple of weeks and I am thinking about he/she very much! I just hope they are safe and know their mummy and daddy loves them 


Love to you all!! You keep me sane!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loobie75

oh tama - tomorrow evening is our foster carer celebration.  I look after all the marketing and publicity for fostering and adoption.

tomorrow though for the first time ever ive to host the event - there are about 108 coming.  the first half hour will be me introducing the evening and giving out awards - ingtroducing speakers and then closing the formal aspect.  i am very scared!!!

have decided to drive for fear of getting drunk to calm nerves and babbling  
xxxxxxxx


----------



## liggsy

aagggghhhhhhhh, you will not beleive the size of the post i have just lost, im soooooo angry, i hate this laptop!!!!!!!! have not got the strength to do it again   

sorry i have been awol, stupid work have put the block on us using the internet in work, we are being watched    have no time of an evening, its so bloody annoying!

sorry, it took me an age to write all those personals and to lose them has peed me off.

Tama, have missed ya too hun    loving the trainers, didnt know you had a diary on here    didnt know you could do that. will catch uo properly tomorrow hunny xx

Trolley, sorry for what you have put up with this week hun, it just gets harder and harder, you are such a strong lady, you will get there    , and you are certainly not nuts hunny xx

Loobie, welcome to the thread, you will fit right in here if your chatty too    so sorry for all you have been through, so unfair hun, you will get the rest of family soon     big hugs xx

Scouse, how are you hun? thanks for info re acu/reflex, how often do you have reflex? im thinking of having it once a month for now as i have acu once a week xx

hello to vaudelin, missE, suzedee, kitten and everyone else ive missed, i promise i didnt miss you out on my lost post!!!! will try harder tomorrow   

Needed more apimist so i called apitherapy and spoke to the owner,Ali, she is lovely, she said apimist plus pollen is best for IF,i thought i read it was propolis    oh well ive taken her advice, lets see if next month brings more luck then    expecting af any day now.
Will beback tomorrow to catch up properly, eyes closing now, night girls xxx


----------



## loobie75

thanks liggsy   sooooooooooo annoying when you lose a post hey   sorry to hear about work banning ff - how dare they    sometimes i need banning and often fear for my job if they ever chekced   

i hope we all get there soon - thanks for that liggsy   interesting about the aptimist/pollen - may have to order some.  i started royal jelly last month but is the aptimsit the one i need??

damn AF - i hope its not but if it is    and heres hoping we all get our bfps soonxxxxx my eyes also clsoing, jsut done another job app for DH


----------



## Scouse

Hi ladies just a quickie (I wish   ) been to dentist and just off more more blood tests then lunch with a friend but -
liggsy I tend to have it once a week when can afford otherwise twice a month but once acup knows your cycle you can time it for week of ovulation and impl/ af week........ish
Love to everyone else - will be back later Have great day X


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies thank goodness it's Friday                       

Liggsy I hate it when you take the time to write a huge post and then loose it    Yep I've had a dairy in almost all the areas - ttc nat, IUI and IVF    If you go to the message board home page scroll down until you see the 'members treatment diaries' then you can click on and view all the different diaries and you can create your own too    xx

Loobie how are you this morning? xx

Scouse I weighed myself this morning and haven't lost anything    ........   Really need to get on the threadmill    xx

Hope everyone is okay......right breakfast and a tea are calling back in a bit


----------



## Scouse

Tama said:


> Scouse I weighed myself this morning and haven't lost anything  ........  Really need to get on the threadmill  xx
> 
> Hope everyone is okay......right breakfast and a tea are calling back in a bit


That's a good idea.......a treadmill can't weigh you unlike your scales!


----------



## Tama

that's true but it can grown under my weight


----------



## Trolley

Happy Friday ladies!

Loobie & Tama - love car crash TV and Friends too!  I have met Robbie twice - didn't like him till I met now but have obsessed ever since!!!

MrsNormie - sending you hugs today and hoping your cold gets better soon

Liggsy - I think I remember saying that I had read the one with pollen was for IF hence why I ordered it . . . still dread the stuff though :0)  Even the smell makes me heave!

Hi to those I haven't mentioned by name . . . 

Day 13 - still 1 bar as expected!  Getting hair done tomorrow then more acu . . hope she doesn't go on at me again about wasting my life hoping for a natual pregnancy!

Just applied for a job so let's see what that brings!

Hope you all have wonderous weekends planned!!

T
x


----------



## daxcat

Hi ladies, just a quickie as I've got to get to the chiropracter - trapped a nerve in my shoulder and can't move my head.

Had 3rd scan this morning and they found a heartbeat! I've got  apiece of paper to give the gp that says viable pregnancy so as you can imagiane we are both so incredibly relieved.

Love you ladies. XXXXX


----------



## Vaudelin

Fantastic news Daxcat!  Well done xxxx


----------



## Scouse

Congratulations Daxcat - what a relief!


----------



## Trolley

Fab news Daxcat!!!!  Woo hoo!!!

T


----------



## MissE

Fantastic news daxcat, i'm sure you are both delighted. Hope the trapped nerve gets better soon.

A big hi to all the lovely ladies, i'll catch up properly later, trying to get organised to go home.

Emma xx


----------



## loobie75

hey everyone, sneaking on at work as won't get chance later

daxcat - WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO such a relief, hope you can relax a little now   another hurdle successfully done great stuff chick!

tama - hi missus - hows your day, you got a busy weekend??  the starting exercise is always worse not too bad after the first few  

missE - how are you chick??

trollley - you've met robbie     ive just turned green    nearest ive got was front row at knebworth and leeds phwoooooarrrrrr makes me go all funny  

Scouse - hiya - have you got a busy weekend

kitten - how you feeling

liggsy - hello hows things 

hope everyone got nice weekends planned. mines busy busy, written my speeches for this evening - shouldn't take too long.  hoping it goes well - very nervous but at the same time thinking i'll be ok - its only foster carers  
had weigh in at work this morning, lost 2lbs - think this is probably cos i had jeans on for it last week   got wise and came in dress and leggins today!!! got a meal there tonight which will prob put it all back on!!!

will try get on again very soon - have nice weekends all - think of me at 8ish   
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loobie75

just had to post again to get the magical 400 - want to be gold i do i do  

still not gold - how many posts i wonder.......


----------



## daxcat

Good luck tonight Loobie, you'll be great! XXXXX


----------



## muffin1302

Daxcat, congratulations, I'm so pleased for you xxx

Hey Loobie Dont think I've said hello to you yet,   I've fallen behind with everyones posts so will try catch up

MissE you gotta stay with us   We want to celebrate your BFP with you when you get it x

Trolley hope your acu goes ok and she's not mean to you   

Kitten sorry AF arrived. Hope you are feeling a little better   How is your little pussycat?   

Liggsy how dare work ban FF?  ?     

Mrs Normie hope you are feeling better   

Hey Tama, how are you? I keep trying to loose weight too but have no motivation at all!!!

I've finished work early today as I am going to light a candle to remember my little angel tonight. Cant do it at work as I work in a paper factory!!!   

Hello to Scouse, Vaudelin and anyone I missed, Trying to catch up with you all but I'm still poorly. I have a bad throat and chest and was sick last night. DH thinks its morning sickness but I doubt it, AF is still a week away yet!


----------



## Scouse

looby just wanted to wish you well for tonight - but i'm sure evrything will be perfect - if not just ply everyone with drink so they won't care or remember!   
muffin - i've got your morning sickness too   well i've a headache and sore throat does that count  I WISH!  I can feel AF on her way as I type   
Wishing you all a good weekend !
PS Tama I think you have 'grown' and your treadmill will 'groan'    Sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## Tama

Scouse too funny    I think that is true! Hope you have a good weekend xx

Muffin BIG     The candle is a lovely idea    xx

Daxcat so happy for you, well done. Bet you'll have a lovely weekend smiling all day long    xx

Loobie wishing you tones of luck for tonight - you'll be great    Just to make you even more green I've met Robbie too back in 1994 in Ibiza at a little bar on the beach! xx

Trolley hoping for 3 bars this month for you and a bfp     xx

Kitten hope you are okay sweetie    How is your little kitty now? xx

Liggsy hope you have a great weekend hun and good luck for Monday    xx

MissE how are things with you sweetie? How are you feeling about tx? xx

Vaudelin hope you had a good day and that you have a nice weekend xx

Ladyhex hope you are okay and getting in lots of BMS     xx

Suzedee hope you are okay hun xx

Hello to everyone else, sorry but my brain is a little    after a full on day    Hope you all have lovely weekends xx


----------



## nickinoodle

hello ladies!

Hope I can join you, I am on day 26 of my cycle....First cycle in over 2 years TTC again...Found out SIL pregnant 2 weeks ago and was mortified. Realised no matter how much i tell myself im not bothered about this deep down im gutted. Decided the only thing to do is give it another shot....going crazy     big style already...had back ache stomach cramps sore boobs for 3-4 days now. Much earlier than normal AF pains....................hoping and praying we get a miracle again and this time it sticks. Look forward to getting to know you all. Nicki x


----------



## Scouse

Hi nicki 
I    you too get your miarculous bfp and it resukts in a beautiful healthy baby in 9 months time!  Good luck X
loobie how did last night go?


----------



## Hoping123

Hi, haven't written on here for a while although I have been reading your posts in the hope of trying to keep uptodate.

Sorry for lack of personals today but hope to get back into the swing of things, was off the radar for a while as not been feeling well plus was on AF so nothing to report but that finished on Wednesday, DH back yesterday so BMS started last  night.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. 
x


----------



## liggsy

hi girls! im so not impressed that i cant get on here in work anymore    how dare they! im looking into changing my phone to a blackberry so i can sneak on here on my phone, everyone is texting all day and nothing is said, so there   

Tama, hope your enjoying your weekend hun,dh wants to know if its worth him getting a 3d tv?    told you didnt i!    xx

Trolley, hope you get 3 bars and a lovely bfp this month     your acu lady better not be a nasty cow to you again or she will have us to answer to   
hows it going with your guests? xx

Loobie, how did it go last night? hope well! i think royal jelly is good too, its just that apimist has all 4 products in 1, propolis, royal jelly,pollen and honey. i like it anyway    just hope it works xx

Hoping, hello hun, not seen you on here for a bit, hope all is ok, lots of luck for this month xx

Vaudelin, hows things with you hun? bet your glad to be off ab's now xx

Daxcat, yay, im so happy all is well, phew!    xx

Scouse, i like that idea, once my acu knows my cycle ill drop to once a fortnight instead of once a week    and have reflex the other once a fortnight   
So your nickname, are you from Liverpool then? i live in Runcorn    hope af is not on her way hunny xx

MissE, hope your not leaving us hun    you can stay with us even on your fet   

Muffin, ah hun sorry your still poorly, hope your dh is right though       loads of luck xx

Hello to everyone else too, sorry if ive missed anyone out.

Well AF arrived yesterday, knew she was on the way! Didnt ov so wasnt expecting a miracle, but it still hurts every month    The one good thing about it,i think the acu is starting to work, 1st month ever with no clots (sorry tmi) but i think its a positive step in the right direction! My new apimist arrived yesterday, the one with extra pollen, Trolley, is yours quite firm? the last jar i had was fairly runny    hope its ok.
Had a lovely day out to blackpool with the dogs today, im so glad they get on so well (my dog and mums dog) they had a ball on the beach, a good 6 hours of running about and playing, he has been fast asleep all night bless him   
Off to sisters for dinner tomorrow that will be nice, then it'll be monday again, boo! why does the weekend go so quick?    xxx


----------



## Hoping123

Liggsy - sorry AF has shown her ugly head but good sign that no clots so acu is having an effect so   it continues to help and gets you your BFP soon.  Are clots really bad then? I get a few 'lumps' (for want of a better word) during my AF but nothing big really. Also  hope you get your blackberry so you can be back on here as normal

Nikki - welcome to the thread and hope that this months is a good one for you.

Tama - hope all is well with you and that you are ok after being down last week. you have been through a lot and I just pray that you will have a happy ending very soon.  

Scouse - hope you start to feel better and that AF doesn't make an appearance.

Muffin - hope your DH knows something you don't and that AF doesn't turn up.

Looby - hope Friday went well, you must be so strong dealing with all of that on top of ttc so good on you.

MissE - I am so glad things are moving again with your FET and please do stay and share your journey with us, I personally feel like you are all wonderful and would want to stay on here even if I have to try IVF next year and hope you can bring us some   when you tell us all about your BFP

Vaudelin - how are you? I am sure you are off your AB's now but think you said you have to wait six weks before ttc so hope it is all going as it should

Daxcat- fantastic news about your heartbeat and hope LO continues to grow big and strong

Mrsnormie - hope all is well with you

A big hello to everyone I have missed. xx


----------



## Bluebell9

Daxcat that's brilliant news so pleased for you hon!!

Just a quicky today - got friends coming for sunday lunch - hope everyone's ok

Bluebell xx


----------



## Scouse

Hi liggsy we I can't check up on you in work but as i work in a school it's prob best espec as it's a catholic school.  I was born in liverpool but left there at 17 and have lived in wales ever since so altho proud of my roots, i'm more welsh nowadays. My bro and family live in runcorn , and my parents in a village other side of bridge towards rainhill!

Sorry Af arrived as you said every month there is still a little bit of hope only to be 'flushed away' with the first 'wipe of blood'    Don't give up luvly X
Hoping I get blood clots each month and I'm sure i've read somewhere it's age related (isn't everything?) and it does make sense as I get many more nowadays than i ever did?
Sorry for no personals but feel crappy today - 
I know af is on her way as i feel so   ............. headache, back ache, stomach pains , dragging - you know the thing - just praying liverpool win today otherwise    
I do get to a point now - like during 2ww- i wish it would just come now .  I know thats defeatist but i can't stand the stress of waiting and worrying.
Sorry this post is a really low/moaning one - i'll leave you all to enjoy your sunday in peace!
Love to you all X


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well and having a lovely relaxing sunday.

Scouse hope you are feeling a bit better. I hope af stays away for you huni.  

Bluebell how are you, hope you had a nice lunch.

Liggsy sorry af has arrived huni  , hope this month is better for you.

Hoping how are you feeling huni?

Tama hope you are having a relaxing weekend.  I'm quite nervous about tx huni but excited at the same time if that makes any sense.  Just hoping my frosties do well.

Nikki welcome to the thread huni. The ladies are so fab and really supportive. Hope this month brings you luck.

Shelley are you still on   , whats it like up there.

Vaudelin hopefully it isnt too long til you can start again.  

Muffin how are you huni, hope af stays away.

Ladyhex are you doing ok huni?  

A big hi to kitten, loobie, suzdee and anyoine i've missed.

I'm on day 29 today, dont know how long this cycle is going to be. Have had a lovely day out shopping in Belfast with DH. Got some xmas pressies and a gorgeous swarovski crystal candy cane xmas tree decoration. Then we went to the cinema to see life as we know it. It was quite funny.

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

MissE you sound very well organised!! I've not even thought about christmas yet!!   

Scouse sorry you are feeling a bit pants. Hope AF either shows up or you get a lovely BFP x When is AF due?

Liggsy Acu changed my cycles from being quite heavy and painful to being less painful and 'better flowing'. Then I got my BFP within 4 months so hopefully its a good sign for you too. My zita west book says that the chinese believe clots are a sign of stagnation of the blood where as we seem to not take as much notice (my spellings not very good!!   ) 

Hoping good luck with the BMS   

Hello and welcome Nickinoodle good luck with the 2ww. Hope you get a lovely BFP   

I'm starting to get AF symptoms (or hopefully pregnancy symptoms  ) My boobs really hurt especially as the cats decided to fight at 6 am this morning on the bed next to me - and my adult cat, Bubbles jumped on one of them while running away from the kitten jacob     It really hurt!!

Right gonna  go watch X factor now. Big hugs to everyone else I've not mentioned xxx


----------



## Vaudelin

Muffin and Miss E - when are you going to test? x


----------



## muffin1302

Vaudelin I had vowed I wasnt gonna test this month until I missed AF but the test left over from last month is burning a hole in my drawer   
How are you? x


----------



## Vaudelin

It's so difficult isn't it!  I get twitchy from about day 20 onwards! What day are you on?

I'm OK thanks.  Have finished my ABs but still got pelvic pain so am having a laparoscopy tomorrow.  Not looking forward to that at all but it's got to be done.


----------



## muffin1302

Hope it all goes ok, I'm sure it will   Hopefully you will get some answer finally x Think I ovulated 10 days ago according to the ovulation sticks and pain in my ovaries   so am expecting AF this thursday (although the last couple months I were slighly longer after my M/C so I'm not sure.)


----------



## muffin1302

What are they looking for vaudelin? Endo?


----------



## MissE

hi Ladies,

Vaudelin i dont think i will test. My last cycle was 45 days so will wait and if it goes on much longer than 50 days i'll think about it. Just trying not to get my hopes up.
I hope all goes well with your lap tomorrow huni.      

Muffin good luck with whatever you decide to do huni, really hoping you get your bfp.      

Emma xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Miss E - that is a seriously long cycle!  Have you discussed this with anyone?  My acupuncturist likes my cycles to be 26-28 days long, nothing more nothing less.  

Muffin - I think they are looking for endo, yes.  To be honest since I had my hycosy I have had nothing but problems so not really sure what is going on in there - best way to find out is to have a little look!  Am really dreading it, but lots of ladies on here have had them and I need to have answers so just got to suck it up.


----------



## MrsNormie

hi guys

vaudelin- good luck hun!! xxxxx

MissE and Muffin1302- PMA PMA!!

Scouse- hope you are feeling better and the witch stayed away!!

Hoping123, Liggsy, Bluebell, Trolley, Tama, Daxcat, Loobie....so to anyone i missed!!

I'm still really ill with my flu bug/chest infection. I had a mini asthma attack on the weekend so i'm a bit shook up still. Due AF on wednesday- the day of my holiday!! But i haven;t ov'ed yet so hopefully she will stay away for the holiday and my lergie will go away.

Love to you  all
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Vaudelin good luck for today x 
My sister had really severe endo. Her tubes and womb were fused together (but somehow managed to have 3 healthy kids with no problems   makes me soo mad in a way as I'm the supposedly normal one and I cant have kids!!   )


----------



## Scouse

I've read back and forgotten what you've all said SORRY!  Head gone - I've such bad back ache and headache - AF symptoms but worse!
But is she's going to fly in I hope she hurries up as dh taking me away for weekend.  It would be typical she turns up on Fri!
Vaudelin - best of luck for today......... hope they don't find anything too ominus and it clears the way for your bfp!
Muffin I agree how many stories I know of ladies being told they'll never conceive naturally because of ............ and there they are with 15 kids.  And likes of us 'unexplained' and NEVER been prgt.   
Mrs N af due tom (ish) and she's making her presence known    Hope you're feeling better? Asthma attack is scary whatever age and to feel so ****ty near your hols        you get better soon!
MissE they are very long cycles you have - bet you don't know where you are?

Hope evryone else is doinf well - I'm off to re stock our empty cupboards!  Back later X


----------



## Hoping123

Muffin - hope AF doesn't arrive and that your DH was right about it being pg symptoms, with regards to ths clotting do the chinese say anything about how to treat it?  I am sure I have read somewhere it is sticky blood which may be a factor in mc
MrsNormie - sorry you are not feeling good and hope it shifts in time for your holiday
Vaudelin - hope today goes well and that they don't find anything that will cause you more problems but can sort out your pain
Scouse - sorry to hear you are thinking AF is on her way, it is so difficult as no matter how much I try not to I still get a big excited and tbh I actually think I had a mmc last month but no point going to dr as didn't do hpt so he will think I am just    AF came after nearly five weeks, had a bit of spotting the week before (implantation bleed?) and AF was not the same as usual.  Just hope it was the statue and royal jelly doing their thing and it will happen again this month but last this time into a LO. Sorry that turned into a bit of a me rant but hope you are ok and that you get your stock cupboard sorted. 
MissE - hope you don't have to do your tx and you get your BFP in the meantime but either way am hoping you have a lovely Christmas with good results

A big hello to everyone else on this lovely Monday. x


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

I didn't get on yesterday so just had a quick read back .....you've been busy  

Liggsy glad you've had a good weekend sweetie. I hope that you can get a new phone so you are able to come on and chat during the day. Miss our chats  Hope to catch up with you later so you can fill me in on your FU  The film we had to watch on the 3D was The final destination (rubbish) and was in the old format 3D so was totally pants! The TV is great and as more films come out in 3D I am sure it will be fab. DH got it as they had a deal on at Currys so got it for a really good price  xx

*Hoping* how are you hun? Did you have a nice weekend? I too have read that clotty af's are a sign of sticky blood and this can stop embies implanting and can be a factor in m/c. Some clinics get you to talk low dose aspirin (75mg) and if you have the tests done for clotting that come back abnormal they can give you injections too. Wishing you lots of luck for this month xx

Scouse sorry you are feeling down sweetie  Hope af doesn't turn up for you and I will keep everything crossed  xx

Vaudelin wishing you lots of luck for today, hope it goes okay  xx

Muffin sending you lots of sticky vibes. Hope af doesn't turn up for you this cycle     Always hard when you have a pee stick in the house, it kind of calls to you  That's why I never buy them!  xx

MissE also sending you tones of sticky vibes for this month  I think it is hard when you have a long cycle as you never know when af should be due to turn up - this month I  that she doesn't and there is a lovely suprise for you  With no need for tx  I was the same, excited to get started again but also very very nervous about it all. Let's pray you don't need the tx   xx

Trolley how was your weekend sweetie? Hope the house guests are behaving themselves! How was acu? Hope she kept her mouth shut this time (still makes me angry just to think of what she said to you!!) Anyway hope you are okay hun   xx

Loobie how did Friday go? Hope it all ran smoothly for you  How was the rest of your weekend? Hope you are okay  xx

Daxcat did you have a good weekend hun? Hope all is well with you  xx

Nickinoodle welcome to the thread hun. Sorry to hear about all that you have been through  I hope that this is the month for you  xx

Ladyhex did you have a good weekend hun? Hope you have been getting jiggy  Don't forget it's BMS central  xx

MrsNormie hope you are okay hun and had a good weekend xx

Bluebell how are you today hun? Hope you had a good weekend xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone  My weekend was busy doing bits around the house and some shopping, even managed to get a few bits for DH and my mum for Christmas! I know it's early but with the sales still on I figure it's a great time to buy stuff and put it away


----------



## Trolley

Afternoon girls!

Loobie - 2lbs . . .  well done!  I think I have put the weight on again that I lost a couple of weeks back!

Liggsy - shocking they have banned FF and rotten that AF turned up!  

Muffin - hope you feel better! I watched X Factor too and can't bear Cher or Aiden!!  GRRR

Nicki - welcome!

MissE - love the shopping!!!  I did a bit too but on-line :0)

Vaudelin - good luck for today honey and hope you aren't too sore afterwards :0(

MrsNormie - get well soon!

Scouse - sorry AF turned up

Hi Tama sounds like your weekend was similar to mine

Hi Bluebell

PHEW!!!

Had a fairly uneventful weekend as I wanted to catch up although I rushed about on Saturday from Hairdressers to Acu to Waitrose to Nail place!  Acu lady was heaps better - I think she realised that I wasn't listening to her negativity last week.

Day 16 and 2 bars for the 3rd day running - think my monitor is poorly so we are going for BMS anyway till Day 20 as I usually ov on Day 19.  Who knows!

Day in London on Wednesday with work - lots of boozing and schmoozing so looking forward to it :0)

T
x


----------



## Trolley

Liggsy - forgot to say that the Apimist with pollen is thick - hence why I can't bear the stuff!!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. I'm going away in the head in work today, the patients are driving me    . As if i'm not    enough.

Trolley i hope your monitor goes up to 3 bars very soon huni. Good luck this month.      

Tama hope you are ok, good idea getting started when the sales are on. Save yourself a fortune.  

Vaudelin good luck for today huni.     Hope things are resolved very quickly for you. My cycles have always been long huni, the acu doc has been trying hard to regulate my cycles and to stop my bleeds being so heavy and painful. I have been going since april but they still dont seem to be any more regular. The consultant said it is because i have severe endo. The lap only helped for a few months.

hoping      that statue works its magic this month huni.    

Scouse hope af stays away huni.

Muffin how are you doing huni?

MrsNormie hope you are a bit better. It must have been a scary experience huni. Hope you get well soon.  

A big hi to all the other ladies, kitten, ladyhex, liggsy, niki, bluebell, loobie, shelley and anyone i've missed.
Sending you all loads of love and hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Just wanted to thank you all for your good wishes.  Am leaving to go to the hospital soon. Will be back online soon hopefully.  Take care and praying for some lovely BFPs xxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Trolley the apimist is pretty minging isnt it   but I'd eat anything if it gave me a BFP   I would try BMS at least a couple days outside of your normal ovulation date too just in case you ovulate late. Good luck   

Hoping I think the acu is really good at improving blood flow if you have clots. I had a definate change in my AF before i got my BFP earlier this year. We are waiting until this AF then DH says I can try ACU again   I cant wait coz I dont think I can get pregnant without a little help!!!

Tama hope everything is good with you and you managed to treat yourself too when you went shopping   

Scouse I agree with you. I think the hardest thing for me is the 'unexplained' label. It would be so much easier to have someone or something to blame.   

I'm so cross with myself. Since my m/c three months ago I have been having pregnancy symptoms just before AF is due (like sore boobs etc)  and every month I'm convincing myself I'm preggers again - only to be let down. 
I promised myself that I wouldnt do it to myself again this month but I'm useless and I cant think about anything else   I keep over analysing 'symptom then getting really down coz the chances are I'm not preggers    

Vaudelin, Just seen your message. Good Luck hunni xxxx Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Scouse

OH MUFFIN you made me   
As I've NEVER been pregnant I don't rally look for signs as don't know what I'd be looking for!  I still blame myself even tho unexplained as dh has 2 children and his analysis always comes back great.  I've obv got implantaion issues!
Big    to you!
And    Vaud that you're back home soon on the road to recovery ready for that BFP!!!!

Tama you can tell you are secetarial (that sp doesn't look right   ) But you remember everyone and where they are and what they are up to! 
If I think i have implantaion issues would you advise apimist?


----------



## muffin1302

Scouse fresh pineapple juice (not from concentrate) and brazil nuts are good for implantation (they are full of selenium) and if you can afford it (you may do it already) acupuncture is brilliant x


----------



## muffin1302

oh, I would definatley give apimist a try x have heard some great things about it x

http://www.babyworld.co.uk/information/trying/getting_body_ready/honey_helps_conception.asp

/links


----------



## Scouse

Thanks muffin for advice....... had pineapple juice and brazils thro esch 2ww and obv didn't work.  Did try pineapple juice this month so we'll see?
Acup i had for many years when trying naturally and thro 2 cycles of tx and yet again -ve!  I do see a reflex which i love .... and still    for a bfp!
May look into aptimist but the talk of how 'foul' it is to take puts me off slightly!  I have a highly sensitive gag reflex if you know what i mean   

Where do you buy it and what's the best one i can buy?


----------



## muffin1302

this is where I got mine from http://www.apitherapy.biz/home.html
I got the normal one as I thought with me not having an obvious reason to cure a bit if everything would be good but I've heard the one with pollen is recommended (I may be wrong  ) I got it buy 3 get one free, it didnt say it in the site but try put 3 in your basket and see what it does x

/links


----------



## muffin1302

just seen on the home page it does say buy 3 get one free


----------



## Trolley

Hi Scouse it might just be me that hates it as I don't like honey . . . I tried it on it's own and couldn't swallow it (I gagged) so put it in a breakfast smoothie and blended it in.  I have 1/3 of a pot left so am stirring it into my porridge in the mornings now which probably isn't best but I can't take it any other way . . .

Don't let me put you off as the others quite like it :0)


----------



## Scouse

I'm with you on honey Trolley....can't stand the stuff!  But after everything we've been thro already!!!!!!!!!!  Might do as you suggest and put it on porridge!!
Thanks muffin will look now!


----------



## daxcat

Good luck today Vaudelin, hope it all goes smoothly and they find an easily fixable answer to your pain. XXX

This is definately a marmite thing with the aptimist isn't it! I love the stuff and had to limit myself to one spoonful a day as I could have easily eaten more. Ate it straight from the jar on a spoon.

Tama - I have to agree final destination 3D was pretty pants!

MrsNormie - hope you're feeling better, asthma's awful. I'm also suffering with a chest infection which has set my asthma off so it's antibiotics and nightly nebuliser for me   

Tama - well done on getting some christmas bits, I always start collecting about sept/oct, it beats a last minute rush!

Trolley - day in london on wednesday sounds fun, enjoy yourself! XXX

Muffin - it's really cruel that af symptoms are practically identical to pg symptoms and it's something we all want so bad we over-analyse every little twinge. The way you feel is entirely normal, it's just a pity it hurts so damn much.   

Scouse - hope you enjoy the aptimist, (if you need it!)   

MissE - hope your patients didn't send you too   !

Hi Kitten, Liggsy, Ladyhex, NIcki, Bluebell, Loobie and eanyone I've missed - Hope you're all well. XXX

AFM - still in with bed with a flipping chest infection, I've got 2 weeks of antibiotics but they're not really helping so next stop steroids I think   . I've put the framed pic up in the bedroom where I can see it from the bed LOL, (you thought I was kidding about framing it didn't you!)
Sarting to pack as it's MIL's 60th next week and we have to go and stay there for 3 days   . It's a 4 hour drive each way and in the middle of nowhere. Planning on using my "I'm tired" excuse a lot   .
Love to you all,

Shelley. XXXX


----------



## muffin1302

Daxcat sorry you are not very well   . Nice to hear from you and its great to see your little one is still doing well   Make sure you do use the excuse and get plenty of rest x


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies, it's been MAD in the office this afternoon   

Now I'm going to throw something into the pot......I was going to get the apimist stuff but really didn't like the sound of it so did a little reading and decided on the following;

Manuka honey tablets
Royal jelly tablets
Propolis tablets (did already take these)
Bee Pollen tablets

So I'm getting all four things but in tablet form which for me is nothing as I already take a small truck load of pills   No nasty honey stuff either   

Daxcat sorry you are not feeling well - hope you feel better soon   xx

Scouse I'm not sure about apimist and implantation but it can't hurt   xx

Trolley how are you my lovely? xx

Muffin   it must be so so hard not to get your hopes up, after all you are human and without that little bit of hope each month I think we'd all be jumping of bridges! BIG    sweetie xx


----------



## muffin1302

Tama dont think taking tablets would make a difference. It should still do the same job x


----------



## Scouse

Well I've bought a jar with pollen - only bought one in case i really struggle to get it down my neck! 
But if not Tama your alternative - Manuka honey tablets
Royal jelly tablets
Propolis tablets (did already take these)
Bee Pollen tablets
sounds pefect!  Where have you bought these from??


----------



## Tama

Thanks Muffin that's what I thought too    Hope you're okay    xx

Scouse I'll have a little look back and see which sites I used. I found a few different ones doing special offers etc so they are not all from the same place! I will look them up and post them    xx


----------



## Scouse

Cheers my dears!  Must go and cook tea for lovel hubby!
Even tho AF is peeping round corner, and feel pretty yukky, my head feels better today.....not so frazzled!  BUT STILL WAITING FOR MY RESULTS - 2 weeks ago tom.  So hope they show 'something' not right!
Have good night eceryone!


----------



## Tama

Scouse I got the manuka honey tablets and the pollen tablets from www.quickvit.co.uk I then got the royal jelly buy one get one free from www.justvitamins.co.uk and the propolis I buy from Holland and Barrett  xx


----------



## Scouse

Thanks Tama - I'll see how i get on with the 'honey' first but good to know there are options!


----------



## Trolley

Tama I am loving the logic of that and will try that tact myself when my pot is done as I'm not convinced stirring the Apimist into warm porridge like Goldilocks is going to be effective :0)

Day 17 and . .  STILL 2 BARS!!  ARRGGHH!!!  Going to wait for AF to come (which I hope she won't obviously) and re-set my CBFM - I think it is having a breakdown!!

Hope you all have a good day :0)

T


----------



## Tama

Morning Trolley how are you hun? Sorry that the monitor is having a 'moment'. Hope once you reset it that it will start to work better. I am finding the tablets great not sure if they are doing anything but I'll give it a whirl plus they have no taste    xx

How is everyone else? x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Tama great idea about the pills if you dont like honey. I'm sure it wont matter what form they take as long as you get them into you.  

Scouse good luck with the apimist huni, hope it does the trick.  

Trolley hi huni, sorry your monitor is misbehaving, hopefully resetting it will do the trick.

Daxcat sorry you are not feeling well, hope you feel better very soon huni.  

Muffin how are you doing today?

A big hi to all the other ladies. I'm heading to get some lunch cos i'm starving. Chat later.

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

Morning Tama, Trolley, MissE and everyone else. how are you this morning.

I tested and got another BFN again this morninig   I'm not really suprised, I knew it would be but had to test to spare myself from thinking about it every min. I'm starting to think my BFP in May was a one off fluke and its gonna take another 5 years for another.  All this crap they feed you when you first have a m/c about being more fertile is a load of rubbish!   But on a positive note, I'm going to start acu again this month. I've just bought a book which was recommended called the infertility cure. Its all about acu and what it does - and how you can help yourself  so I will be reading through that and maybe find some answers


----------



## Tama

Oh Muffin I am so sorry sweetie     It is so very unfair    It is hard but I am sure that you will not have to wait another 5 years hun. It is a very very long time, I know, and I really hope that very soon you will have a lovely BFP      xx


----------



## Scouse

Muffin   Don't give up...... 
Sorry no personals - just wanted to pop on and say hello but feeling V sorry for myself..........only got a cold but such BAD AF sympyoms, really dragging me down.

Hope Tama, MissE, trolley,dax,vaudelin,mrsn,kitten,liggsyblue and EVERYONE else you are well!


----------



## liggsy

Hi Girls, naughty me sneaking on in work    they lied anyway as the site is not blocked    may blow up any minute though or someone will bust through the window and take my pc away   

Muffin, ah hunny, im so sorry, i hope you have tested too early, is that possible hun? Dont lose hope, you have been pg before and you WILL be again, and soon i hope   
Its so unfair, it really is    big   's 
I like the sound of that book, will have a look at that now. Glad you can start acu again, i truly hope thats the little boost you need hun xxx

Tama, hellooooo, sorry i havent replied back to your email today, seems like you were busy yesterday hun, how dare they   
How you doing hun? I like the sound of the tablet form your taking, im struggling a bit with this thick apimist, the last one was just like honey and was far easier to take. xxx

Trolley, glad im not the only one struggling with the thick apimist then. I think you should get tablets like Tama, your not meant to put the apimist on hot food   
Sounds like your monitor wants re setting again, doesnt seem right to be stuck like that for the 2nd month xx

MissE, how are you hunny? hope work is ok and you still have your nails? xx

Scouse, how are you hun? hope the apimist works for you too, we are all on it now i think   

Daxcat, sorry your feeling poorly hun, hope the ab's kick in soon and you start to feel better, its awful having chest infection    xx

Vaudelin, how you feeling hunny? hope your recovering well and resting up xx

Loobie, hows things with you hun? hope your ok, are you on the apimist yet? you will be    xx

Hello to everyone else too, sorry to those ive missed.

Scouse, just seen your post, sorry your feeling poop hunny, hope you feel better soon    Keep away AF you eveil witch!! xxx

Sorry i didnt get on yesterday, by the time i sat down last night, it was time for bed. I was also feeling like poop, think im coming down with something, boo.
My FU apt went ok, bit much to take in, but he seems to think there may be a problem with my eggs being poor quality    also said that dh's swimmers are only performing at 40% what they should be, thats probably why we are not conceiving naturally   
Had an AMH test done yesterday £85    for a blood test! Have to go back in 3 weeks to discuss results and decide where to go next.
Will not give up on ttc naturally as miracles DO happen, so why not to me? come on apimist work damn it   
Ah, my friend had her baby yesterday too, he is 4 weeks early and only weighed 4lb 1oz ah, he is tiny. She has waited 8 years for this baby, im so so happy for her   
Back later girls xxxx


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi everyone, no time for personals as i need to get ready to go isle of wight in the morning!!

I'm due on tomorrow but as i haven't ov'd i doubt i will as i never bleed unless i ov! I got no AF signs what so ever so thank goodness she will be away for my holiday!!

Today was my DH's SA and unfortunately, he couldn't produce  I think he isn't letting on how hard this is on him as well as me- hes booked in again for 3 weeks time- but this is it for me now for 2010- will not be trying to get pg until new year. The results will be back in december, and a referal to BCRM may take a while due to xmas, so we decided to concentrate on getting my DH transfered back to Bristol to work- hes putting in for a hardship/ compassionate move at work to be here when treatment starts and fingers crossed he will be sucessful  He's meant to to work at his place for 2 productive years since he qualified as a train driver and has only done 6 months......but to be fair to him he has worked for them for like 7 years!! 

Hope everyone is well- my flu is finally starting to leave me!! Yay!!

I also had a rough few days as the cats had fleas and i had to treat the WHOLE house  get rid of a lot of things as well. But i haven't seen a flea since sunday night so fingers crossed    they are gone


----------



## liggsy

MrsNormie, sorry didnt mean to miss you out before hun. Glad your flu has finally gone, have a lovely holiday. Glad af will be at bay for your hol too. Shame about your dh, its such a huge stress on them too, we forget that sometimes    Next year will soon be here so doesnt seem like such a long way off


----------



## Tama

BIG    MrsNormie. Hope you have a lovely time away    I know next year seems like a long time off, I keep thinking about my next IVF which isn't until Feb/March and it makes me    but it is almost November before we know it it will be December and Christmas, then the new year and WHAM! it's 2011. Hope you are okay    xx

Liggsy bet you are loving being about to be back on FF. I would hate it if I couldn't get on    Hope you have a nice evening    xx

How is everyone else? All okay I hope    xx


----------



## muffin1302

Hey ladies sorry for my little rant, just feeling sorry for myself. DH has took our bfn pretty hard too which makes it even worse as he only had to look at his ex to get her preggers  

Mrs Normie hope you have a good holiday and the evil witch doesnt spoil it x   

Scouse any sign of AF yet x  You're due today arent you?

Trolley hope AF doesnt arrive this month but if it does maybe be worth using some ovulation sticks to see if its the monitor thats playing up? Make sure you have lots of bms in the mean time xxx  

Vaudelin how are you feeling? Hope it went well and they found something thats easily fixable so you can get on with ttc x

Liggsy, miracles do happen. I proved that in May when I got my BFP after 5 and a half years trying, so dont give up believing. Hopefully it will happen to all of us, You never know   x Hope you're not feeling too poorly x

Hey Tama, hope you are ok hun x Where abouts are you in your cycle this month?

I think they should let you all back on ff at work, its so quiet on here today!!

Hope everyone else is well. I got a nice apple crumble in the oven calling my name!!! (mmmmm, lovely comfort food!!!   )


----------



## Scouse

muffin1302 said:


> Hey ladies sorry for my little rant, just feeling sorry for myself. DH has took our bfn pretty hard too which makes it even worse as he only had to look at his ex to get her preggers


I know that feeling only too much......... my dh's ex got pregnant 'TWICE' by accident! Both of their faults! But GOD does it hurt! She's still not particuarly maternal (not a bad mum tho) but if kids not with their dad they're with their grandparents!
I'm really struggling with it all today - just seems that EVERYONE I know is pregnant or has just got a +ve - I know it's not true but that's how i feel today!
AF not here but know she's knocking on the door!


----------



## muffin1302

Scouse you never know   I actually said to DH several times in the week leading up to my BFP that I was 100% sure AF would be there any minute (I had lots of AF cramps etc) and it never turned up. Hope it stays away xxxx


----------



## loobie75

hola everyone here i am   - been soo busy at work and with all the nasty government cuts frightend to sneak on at work atmo - been sooooo busy on here   will try catch up now  

scouse   its so hard - we've had a ocuple of pg announcements this weeka t work - both on their second whilst ive been trying for this one   it seems to get harder with each one.  hows the cold?? look after yourself - i really hope af stays away, would be lovely to see some bfps  

muffin - sorry about your bfn  its so hard - ive had 3 mcs now and been told every time 'you will be super fertile now' GRRRR makes me want to turn to violence   my last mc was june and nothing  it is hard for our dh's too, think mine doesn't speak too much about it for fear of upsetting me.  .  i hope the acc helps and soon - hope you get some good tips from your book   apple crumble my fav in the world  

liggsy - im with you with being busy - last night didn't sit down at all and in a mo in the kitchen to get tomorrows tea ready - with dh on such long shifts its hard   not got the aptimist yet, miscalculated my money so will have to wait til i get paid - i don't seem to get straight with money at mo   last year when dh out of work i was loaded - how does that work   

tama - how are you hows yoru day been?? where are you up to in your cyle?? will have to invest in aptimist with you all soon - we will be buzzing at this rate   have you got half term off   

daxcat - how you feeling missus??

vaudelin, miss e, trolley and everyone else HOWDEEEEE hope ive not forgotten anybody

thank you so much to all that asked/sent luck for friday.  it went very well, everyone said i did well so was very proud of myself.  sure its the reflexology that stops me being able to worry - wish it would start letting me conceive   ahd a really busy weekend, seem to spend all my time ferrying my mum about and looking after FI!!!! went for a nice walk on sunday - dh wanted me to tidy spare room but managed to delay again - i don't even like it going in there, its got a cot we were given in there   nowhere else for it to go - its not up but there as won't fit in loft and upsets me.  struggling today - ever aware that DS is nearly in double figures and i still haven't been able to provide a sibling for him  .
im in the 2ww now, ttry not to think about it but by this time next week i'll be on pins - never dare test don't have them in the house but jeez i hate that bit of the month!

work very busy - the've invested a lot in fostering and are advertising for adoption social workers so im  that i'll be ok!!

hope everyone else ok, i'll be back very soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Loobie I hate the tww. I cant think of anything else!! Hope it goes quick for you and you get that sibling for DS. I'm sure it'll happen x


----------



## loobie75

thanks muffin - its not just me then - the 2ww sends me  and has a knock on effect in everything.  i hope the same for you all, i really hope it happens for us and soon IF is the worst thing i have ever experienced.  withouth you lot id go    too as i don't know about everyone but why is every friend i have only has to sneeze and is pregnant  .  how was the crumble - not for sharing for sure!!

going to make my chicken goujons for tomorrow now - jamie watch out   has anybody been watching him, can't decide whether i want this book or not - i have lots of jamie ones

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies 

Loobie sorry you are having a bad day sweetie   The 2ww is a nightmare but lets hope that there will be some lovely BFP very soon for us all   I will have some of half term off which will be nice. Feel like I need some me time - just watching TV, walking the dogs and not having to talk to anyone. God, I sound nuts but some days all I want is to be on my own - well on my own with FF   xx

Muffin you okay sweetie? xx


----------



## loobie75

thanks tama    you can't beat a bit of me time, sounds like a plan to me  . im off tuesday thursday friday - no plans but will be nice to be off work with all the doom and gloom at mo  , you don't sound anything missus i know what you mean, im the same sometimes.  you've got to do whats best for you chicken, i find with friends that haven't suffered like us they have no clue which can be qwuite frustrating at times.

i really am going in kitchen now   could stay chattering all night but would then be up til midnight doing jobs  

xxxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Crumble was amazing!!!   Thats why I know its not a false negative, I've eaten my weight in chocolate!!!


----------



## Tama

Ah Muffin I need crumble but am on a diet so have had a yogurt


----------



## muffin1302

Tama, I'm meant to be on a diet too!!! Never mind   
Just spoke to the new acu lady. She is more expensive but will let me get away with targeted acu sessions so I wont need one each week. Not sure whether to go for it   Suppose it depends on whether my dad will let me have some money


----------



## Tama

Muffin if you think  it will be better for you then I think you should go for it   xx


----------



## loobie75

muffin - i agree with Tama - id go with whats best for you.  with my reflexology i vary between once a month just before OV (if im watching pennies) or once at start of cycle and once before ov - def go with whats best xxxxxxxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Do you think its just as effective having one a fortnight at the right time in my cycle - rather than having one every week without fail? Thats the only thing i'm worried about, that one a fortnight isn't enough and it will all be undone by the next appointment. But i cant afford it every week. One thing i like about this one is she's a nurse at my gp's surgery so she has proper medical knowledge too.


----------



## loobie75

ive always been told once your established - ie after a course of 6 in a row once a month is sufficient if you cant afford more, my reflexologist tells me if i was going every week and couldn't afford then its defeating the object anyway!!!

im sure that twice a month is fine chicken    im scriping to afford this time and thinking of just having one but like you worry that im undoing stuff!! certainly couldnt afford once a week - i pay £30 a session but every 6th is free as she is treating me - i hope!!! for IF
xxxxx


----------



## loobie75

nightie night everyone, not sure quite why im still up its past my bedtime!! will be on tomorrow thought not sure about during in day

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Thanks ladies  i'm off to bed too. Got two 12 hour shifts the next couple days :-(


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Muffin sorry to hear about your bfn  . I really hope the acu kicks in and helps you get your miracle.

Hoping all you lovely ladies are having a good day.

Just a quick one from me as must go do some work. Af arrived today so ttc naturally has come to an end for me. Back to tx now, i am starting on the pill today for 2 cycles, kinda defeats the purpose dont ya think.   

Oh well!! I'll be back later to catch up properly. Sending you all loads of love.

Emma xx


----------



## Scouse

Sorry to hear another month 'wasted' but wish you well with your tx emma.
Muffin I think twice a month is pretty perfect and she/he will tell you when is best.... i've gone back to twice a month only cos of ££££££££ otherwise i'd go every day!
Just wanted to pop on and say my beautiful jar of apimist arrived today!  IT'S GROSS! On the jar is said NOT TO BE MIXED WITH HOT FOOD OR DRINK! So there goes the porridge theory.Tried it on toast and gagged and worst still hours later it's still repeating on me!!!!!!!!!   
Tama may have to follow your lead and get the pills in instead!


----------



## muffin1302

MissE sorry af turned up, but at least it means you can get started on the first stage of treatment x. it does seem strange being on the pill but hopefully it'll sort your cycles out so they'll be more regular.


----------



## muffin1302

Lol, scouse it's horrible isn't it!  but it'll be worth it if it works x


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

Scouse,    the apimist is tough to choke down, even im struggling with this new jar, last one was much easier. It WILL be worth it though hun    xx

MissE, sorry AF arrived but great that you can start FET now. I find it so strange that they put you on the pill     
Is your FET a long process then? Wishing you tinnes of luck hunny. Done be leaving us though xx

Muffin, i think twice a month is plenty to be having acu, im going to be reducing mine down soon, once a week is just too expensive, especially when i want to have reflex aswell.
I think if its timed right then its perfect. Really hope it works for you again hun xx

Tama, how are you hun? Where are you up to now? wishing you tonnes of luck for this month     xxx

Trolley, how are you hun? hows it going with your house guests? xx

Vaudelin, hope your ok hun xx

Loobie, glad it went well last week. The week just flies by when your busy like that hun, i guess its because we live month to month   
Lots of luck for this month hun, i hate the 2ww too, but last few months i havent had one with not ov'ing. Im    you will give your ds a sibling very soon hun xx

Hello to everyone else too.

Got to be quick as sneaking on in work again, oops! naughty me!
Not much going on, changed my acu apt from Mon to Sat, felt like poop on monday so couldnt be bothered going. Dont see the point at very beginning of month anyway   
Will be booking my reflexology while im there this week too, cant wait to try that out!
Right im off home soon, need to take Jock out before it gets too dark, hate the dark nights of winter boo! xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Scouse hope the apimist starts to go down a bit easier for you. Nothing worse than having to take something you cant stand. It will be worth it though.  

Muffin how are you doing huni? Hope the apimist and the acu do the trick this month for you.       

Liggsy how are you huni? You naughty thing sneaking on to ff whilst at work   . I took my first pill this evening, hope i'm doing it right. It has been so long since they took me through everything that i cant remember.    The FET seems to be quite long cos i have to take the pill for 42 days, then DR for a period, then move onto HRT for a few weeks and eventually ET. It is a bit different from my last FET but hey maybe this one will work.  

Where are all thhe other lovely ladies today? Sending you all loads of love and hugs. Off to bed now cos i'm wrecked.
Night ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

Wow MissE that seems like a lot of hard work for a FET. I thought it would be quite simple


----------



## loobie75

hiya im here   trying to do my shopping order with tesco (saves dh a fortune not letting me out to the supermarket   ) but the site is so slow ive been doing it since 8 and am verge of pulling hair out  

scouse - yikes is the aptimist that bad - ithought it would just taste like honey  hope you get used to it soon - and of course it does the trick  

muffin - hola how are you   

miss e - jeez i didn't know fet took so long, glad you've got it underway now hun  

liggsy - thanks so much    i feel guilty being down as i have ds and know im over the moon with luck to have him but i feel like ive failed him - he is the only one in his class on his own. i hope there is a bfp boom on here soon   you will be a new woman after reflex and addicted like moi   i hope it works for you 

tama - how are you   hope your ok chicken, nearly weekend and days off eh??

vaudelin, trolley how are you both any weekend plans  

had a busy day so gone quick - made a rocket tonight for ds homework - blue peter are safe in their jobs   now doing darn tesco order - its sooooooooooo slow its making me   at the same time am doing the mince for spag bohl tomorrow, all go as always.  had some ironing but won't get time now  

tomorrow busy day, visit to a foster carer then in the afternoon meeting with the local newspaper!! oh to be important   

hope everyone ok and thank you so much for making me feel welcome  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Looks like life has seriously got it in for me. 15 mins after af arrived the managers decide to pass round a congratulations card for a man at work who's just become a dad for the third time. :-( i'm so fed up i just wanna go home now but i'm here till 8 :-(


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

Muffin, ah hunny im so sorry    , why does life throw this much sh!t at us, its just so unfair. Just try to think positive if you can hun, i know its hard, you are starting acu again so hopefully thats all you will need to get you your sticky bfp this time     . Sending you massive   's hun, xxx

Loobie, if i spent that long ordering shopping on line id be pulling my hair out too    how bloody annoying! i can be in and out of Asda in an hour   
Ah hun you should not feel bad for feeling down, just becuase you have ds already, makes no odds, when the urge is there for another child, its there! I would never ever think anything less of anyone who has one already for wanting another, i want a big family so i would be the same    A friend of a friend has been through th same thing, she has 1 ivf baby and has been desperately trying for another, the little one keeps asking for a bro or sis all the time. anyway, on her final FET which was to be there last go ever, she got pg last week. So miracles do happen, keep the faith hun xxx Blimey, that was a bit of a waffle wasnt it   

MissE, gosh thats a long time for FET, will your ET still be this year then?    I think its best being slightly different to last time, always feel like there is more hope if its not the same as last time    I really hope this is the one for you    xx

Tama, how are you hunny? hope your ok. Hows work today? what did you do with your afternoon off yesterday? bloody el its like 20 questions    xx

Trolley, hows things hun, any movement on the monitor yet?

hoping, Vaudelin, Glamis, Daxcat, and everyone else, hope you are all ok girls xx

Not much going on for me, only day 7, not bothering with monitor this month, stressed me out more last month seeing 2 bars for most of cycle    ill stick to temps this month i think.
Having acu on sat morning, will also book my reflex for next week while im there.
Better do some work   , back later xxx


----------



## Scouse

Sorry in advance but this is a quick "I'm feeling VERY sorry formyself" post

AF flew in today and just got all my blood test results and surprise surprise........al F********** NORMAL!
Sorry but so upset...........really wanted them to find some answer to why a healthy, 'normal' working woman can't get pregnant!
Going now cos upsetting myself!
Sory for all you ladies suffering too........ this is such a selfish, all consuming painful journey!
Will come back when calmed down!
BIG HUGS!


----------



## liggsy

Scouse, ah hun im so sorry    its so frustrating when results come back normal too, if only they could give you a reason. Try your best to be positive hun, i know how hard that is, but im assured it works! You have a fresh new month to start now, with your apimist too, will be    it works. Take care hun, we are all here for you if you need to talk or shout or rant or cry


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies,

Scouse    So sorry sweetie    Did they say anything about the tests? What did you have done? It is so very hard all of this IF but we are here if you need to rant    xx

Liggsy how are you today sweetie? Managing to get onto FF still    I'm okay work is busy which in a way is a good thing, it means that hours go faster    Sorry again about tonight    We will get our chat soon!    xx

Loobie did you finally get to order your food online?    I can't wait for tomorrow at 12noon all the kids go home for a week    I will get to finish a littler earlier tomorrow too plus next week is half term so will get a few days off as well. How are you? xx

Muffin sweetie I'm so sorry af turned up      It is a nightmare when things like that happen at work etc. They always seem to hit you when you are feeling down    Hope that you are okay, nearly the weekend    xx

MissE hope that things are going well with you. Hope the dr'ing stage doesn't drag on for you and that you soon have your lovely snow babies back with you    xx

Vaudelin how are things with you hun? How are you feeling now you've finished with the AB's? xx

Trolley how are you hun? Have you had any movement on the CBFM yet? Hope so    xx

Hello to Daxcat, Glamis, Ladyhex, Hoping - hope you are all okay  xx


----------



## liggsy

Tama, hello hun, im ok thanks. Dont worry about tonight, we will re arrange for next week    Hope it goes well tonight and the children dont mis behave    yay for them going home for a week too!  do you not get the full week off for half term then? how many days do you have to work hun? as long as its not 5 then its great!! xx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Liggsy    Loving that you can still come on FF    I will work 10-3 Monday and Tuesday then off Wednesday and Thursday work an hour or two on Friday and then off for the rest of the day    Yes we'll have to def do next week. I a feeling a little blue, lots of chatter about scans and babies on one of my other thread. Totally thrilled for them but feel so left behind and sad    xx


----------



## liggsy

Oh hun, im sorry your feeling blue   , i thought you stopped going on that thread and started up a new one with no pg talk allowed? Your turn will come hunny, it will, we have to beleive      , massive squeezy   's coming at you xxx
Sounds like a lovely working week for you next week   , more time to come on FF eh xxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Liggsy, thanks for the    need them    I just hate feeling like this and always having to smile even when I just want to    Ah well guess there is nothing I can do. Like you say have to hope that my turn will come. Yes, next week will be nice and like you say more FF time    Hope you have a nice evening hun. Chat tomorrow. xxx

How is everyone else this evening? Sorry for being on a bit of a downer! xx


----------



## Hoping123

Tama - sorry you are feeling a bit down but hope the change in routine next week will help a bit with getting out with the dogs in the fresh air.

Liggsy - hope this month goes well for you and you enjoy your acu on Saturday and that you can carry on sneaking onto FF for a while longer

Muffin and Scouse - so sorry to hear that AF has arrived for both of you, it is totally ****e and hope that you start to feel better in a couple of days

Looby - hope meeting goes well tomorrow, how come you are going to be in the paper?

Vaudelin - hope all is well with you now you are off your AB's, how did you get on in hospital?

Troley - hope you are ok at the mo and that your CBFM starts to do something soon and just enjoy BMS in case

A big hello to everyone else


----------



## Hoping123

MissE - sorry forgot you just now, hope taking the pill goes ok and that your FET comes round quickly.

Is anyone going to the Fertility Show in London in a couple of weeks?


----------



## Scouse

Thanks ladies for your kind words...... feeling bit better after long walk and lunch with friend then reflex/ counsell with another friend!
Tama after all those tests it simply stated in one sentence that they are PLEASED to inform me all tests undertaken are _normal __I hate that word!!!!!!!!  _
Anyway life goes on.......
MissE when does your tx start?
Tama big hugs.......... i think there's something in air, my friend said she's fully booked today with people rining her last min asking for help! So it's not just us two!!!!!!! Not that that really helps to cheer you up sorry! PS If you can't be down here - where else??
Muffin how you feeling? I'm hoping AF may have eased by Sat eve as we're going away - great timing  
Hoping I read about the show as reps from some clinics abroad will be there ! Will you go?
Thanks liggsy for kind words.......... but i wimped out of apimist today. Feeling too sorry for myself!
Sorry no more personals but need to go and clean floor...... managed to spill a whole can of sprite on wooden floor and now everything sticking to it!
Have good eve everyone X


----------



## loobie75

hola chickadees  

muffin - oh im sorry hun, nothing like salt in the wound hey  really sorry - that must have been hard, what bad timing, i hate work stuff like that (i can't bring myself sometimes to sign those cards  ) . nearly the weekend   

scouse - sorry your af came and the test results.  must be so frustrating - if there is something you can work to treat it.  the normal must be hard to make sense of  hope the reflex helped a little it does with me too.  have they suggested a whats next for you?? sorry about the sprite - something like that would have set me off in yoru shoes so hope yoru ok  

tama   im sorry chicken your having a rough day.  its bleemin hard to paint a smile on and carry on all the time.  i feel left behind too and its not nice.  glad we are all here for each other.  sounds like next week will be good for you with lots of time off.  its very hard and i don't know about you but my friend shave no clue as they've never suffered with if/mc im sure they think im   as ive cut myself off nearly entirely - never feel like being nice  .  look after yourself and we are here for you, don't bottle it up.

liggsy - thanks so much    i hope there is a baby boom on here for us all and soon   i never use a monitor - its the only way my doc would agree to metformin, he said it would send me    and is old school - very understanding but doesn't agree with all these modern things.  might do you good to have a month without it    hope the acu nice, nhever tried it as sooooooooo scared of needles  

hoping - hiya chicken hope youa re ok and have a nice weekend coming up   i look after all the publicity/marketing and recruitment of foster carers and adopters (very hard at times and i know longer speak to prospective adopters - i twas too much for me).  tomorrow im going to interview a foster carer who looks after teenagers.  quite interesting sometimes.

got a busy weekend as always - looking forward to the hair cut saturday  

have a nice evening xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## liggsy

hey girlies   

Tama, hope your ok this evening hunny, sending you lots more   's hope you get them   
we all have these rubbish days where we feel so down and just rubbish, we are all here for eachother to pick eachother up so dont you think you cant post if your feeling low, we are all here for you    if there is any justice in this world then you will get your dream and very soon, i think you have waited long enough hunny    xxx

Hoping, hi hun, how are you doing? where are you up to this month then? lots of luck xx

Scouce, ah im glad you are feeling a bit better hun, sounds like your day helped you, hope reflex was good. I hate the "normal" response to tests, why cant there just be a reason and then fix it!! so annoying! yikes with the sticky floor, i hate that    hope your ok hun xx

Loobie, helloooo hun. your dr is right, i used that monitor for 1 month and it made me   , well more    than normal i mean    think im better off in the dark tbh. i do chart so i can tell from that if i do ov. im only carrying on with that cos my acu bloke wants me to   
your job sounds really interesting hun, good luck tomorrow    xx

Muffin, hope you got through the day ok, its not easy when your stuck in work for such a long time when you dont want to be there    

MissE, how are you hun? xx

Trolley, hope your ok hun xx

Vaudelin, you too, hope your healingafter your lap, did they find anything of help? xx

Hello to everyone else too   

1st time in weeks im sitting down before 10pm    going to watch idiot abroad now, anyone watch it? its well funny   
yay for it being friday tomorrow!! roll on the weekend, xxx


----------



## loobie75

hey liggsy - ive heard of idiot abroad and seen comments on ******** but not ever watched - watching katie and ironing and mo, when its finished im going to look on catch up see if can find an episode!!

xxxx


----------



## liggsy

loobie, its on sky1, really funny. boo to ironing! and to katie    cant stand her, my mum watches all that as well


----------



## muffin1302

Scouse sorry af turned up   and for your results. Its so hard not having answers xxx   

Liggsy how are you today? How long have you been having acu now?

Loobie your job sounds quite interesting   Better than my mundane factory job anyway   Hope you have a nice weekend x

Tama   Sorry you are feeling down x

Hoping, I wanted to go to the fertility show last year but couldnt. Have you been before??

Thanks for the support earlier ladies.   I did read your messages   but couldnt reply due to my stingy work breaks   I've had a proper ****e day with loads of tears but its over now and I'm off till sunday night   Gonna do some serious retail therapy with my mum tomorrow. 
  
  I'm in 2 minds whether to do the acu with the lady I phoned the other  night or whether to go to a reflexologist I found out the internet. She  specialises in fertility and is a lot cheaper than acu. Or maybe do both  alternate weeks for about 6 weeks then decide which one to continue  with. I'm so indecisive!!!  What does everyone prefer, acu or reflexology?? I've never tried reflexology


----------



## loobie75

muffin - sorry you've had apants day    sure the shopping will help   ive never had accu just reflexology, mainly cos im scared of needles   also my friend who is also struggling for number 2 has been having acc.  it is slightly more expensive and she has to chart and do her temp and i think that would just stress me too much!

you could also try like you say alternate then see which you prefer.  from what my reflexologist said they both do similar things just in a different way.  the idea is to reduce stress, bring in calm and get the old circulation going.  she did also say that you've to find what suits you, somepeople respond to one better than the other  

hoe you can decide, enjoy tomorrowxxxxxx


----------



## Scouse

Muffin I've had both tx on and off for years....... but i much prefer reflex only because it relaxes me and acup never did  If i were you i would have a single app with each and see which one you prefer. There are more histoical links between acup and fertility BUT if like me you don't enjoy and/or relax i believe its a waste of time.  My reflex is quite happy to work 'alongside'  acup so have them on alternative weeks
Sorry you had lots of tears......hope you feeling better today?  Wonderful what tme off does for you!
Tama last full day for you HURRAY! Hope the 'blues' have become a little bit more 'pinky' today?
loobie i watch katie too even tho i ca't stand her!!!!!!!!! But i love sitting and *****ing about her!  I also watch peter - he seems such a dote....... 
liggsy i'm with you on ironing - i wear everything i can until it's all washed and have to start ironing again!  I've used cbom on and off for years - remeber when first tried and thought it guaranteed a +ve - years later still waiting.  Do you think i could get a refund?   
Had to clean floor AGAIN today - thought did it last night until dh walked in in his trainers and stuck to floor!   
Anyway wishing everyone a WONDERFUL, WORRY FREE AND RELAXING WEEKEND! 
And to any teachers/ school staff have wonderful half term!


----------



## liggsy

Hi Girls, bit quiet on here today hope everyone is ok.

Muffin, how you doing hun? yay for being off work til sunday! boo for being back in sun though    you got much planned for the weekend? 
I am also going to be having acu & reflex, never had reflex before so cant say which is best. I do enjoy the acu, have been having it just over 2 months now. I think you should try both and then decide which you prefer. I am hoping to have alternate reflex & acu. Good luck hunny xx

Tama, you ok hun? your very quiet, not like you at all    What you got planned for the weekend then hun? hope you have a good one. Yay for half term too! xx

Scouse, hello hun, yeah i think you should ask for a full refund on the cbfm    its not on that at all, sells to as "increases chance of conception by 89%" yeah right, for a super fertile woman maybe   
What you got planned for the weekend hun? hope you have a good one xx

MissE, how are you today hun?

Loobie, how are you hun? it is a pain having to chart for acu, but i was doing it long before acu came about so im used to it, i do like to know where im up to and if ive ov'd   
Have a lovely weekend hun xx

Trolley, vaudelin, hoping, dexcat, galmis and everyone else hellooooo, hope you are all well ladies xx

Roll on 5pm, thats all i can say! im soooo bored in here today, its a joke. 
Back later girls xxx


----------



## Smurfie

Hi ladies

Was really sorry to see AF has arrived for some of you. We really need a BFP on here soon!
Muffin - so sorry about Af arriving. It doesn't help when you have to listen to people at work announcing pregnancies. I tend to put on that false smile and inside I just die a little more. I hate it!    I hope that guy at work doesn't go on too much about it. 
Scouse - sorry about AF for you too. What tests have you had? 

I really wish I could come on here during the day like you guys, but our internet access is so restricted at work I can't see anything. I'm thinking of getting a new phone with internet access. Mind you work has been so busy lately I'd still only get on during a short lunch break.

Liggsy - hope you make it through to 5. 

Vaudelin - how are you getting on?

Hi to everyone else - Tama, Shelley, Loobie, Hoping, ...

AFM I'm halfway through 2ww. I keep swinging from trying to be positive to trying not to get my hopes up. OTD is next Thurs but I might test Tuesday!  
God I hate this whole IF thing. It feels so unfair. I hate being told by friends and colleagues that I'm so lucky I can have a lie-in, go out whenever I like etc because I don't have children. If they only knew!!   

Sorry - was going to try and be positive and have reduced myself to tears.


----------



## Scouse

suzdee   I'm sorry you are having to travel along this road......noone deserves to go thro this agony for something the majority of women take for granted.  But it will all be worth it this time next week when you get your bfp!!!!!!
Tests I've had done beyond the usual IVF tests - Level 1 immunoology --NK cells - a range of endocrine tests (thyroid, pituitary, sex hormones, prolactin)  ALL CAME BACK AS NORMAL!!!!!!!!!!!   
Liggsy we're obviouslt the other 11% - maybe a slight refund?   
Well off tom for a lovely long weekend away with my lovely dh so now got to sort out ironing   
If I don't get back on hope everyone has great weekend X


----------



## Tama

Evening

Sorry work has been a total nightmare today so haven't had a moment to sit down let alone log onto FF. 

Suzdee sorry you are feeling sad   It really is unfair and totally heartbreaking   I will keep everything crossed for good news for you next week   Hope you have a nice weekend xxx

Liggsy how are you hun? I haven't had a moment to think about anything other than work today so I've been okay. Feel so tired today so dh is going to pick something easy up for dinner and I will treat myself to a glass of wine too! Hope you have a good weekend and we'll def catch up next week.   xxx

Muffin hope you have a nice couple of days off hun. Boo to having to work on a Sunday! xxx

MissE how are you hun? Hope you have something nice planned for the weekend xxx

Scouse how are you feeling today? What do you have planned for your half term? Sorry about the tests must be very frustrating!   xxx

Vaudelin how are you hun? Hope you are okay xxx

Trolley hope you have finished work and have something nice planned for this evening and the weekend. Any movement on the monitor? xxx

Loobie how has your day been hun? Hope you are okay and have a good weekend xxx

Daxcat/Hoping/Glamis/Ladyhex hope you are all okay   xxxx

Well finally it is the weekend. I had the day from hell but will try not to moan too much about it! So pleased to be home but now have to start cleaning as dh's parents asked if they could come for the weekend. Will be nice to see them but I really just fancy a weekend on the sofa with dh   Ah well better get on and make up their room and wash the floors! xx


----------



## Hoping123

Scouse - hope that AF has subsided for you going away tonight and you have a lovely time.  Don't think I will be going to the show but I think a friend is going so will get feedback from her as to whether any new tips came up.  I am tempted but am trying to take the "laid back" approach to ttc for now (guess I am failing as I am still on here!) so think being surrounded by all of that may make me  

Loobie - enjoy your haircut and hope the interview went well.  It must be a very rewarding job even though very hard at times.  I work in a children's centre which is lovely but at times you hear such sad stories and it makes you think why can't you have a baby as you would just love it so much and people who don't care get pg, but hey the majority of the time it is lovely as get to go in baby room for cuddles

Muffin - sorry you had a ****e day but hope that you are enjoying your time off before back tomorrow.  Has AF stopped yet?  It is so hard this cycle we go through but hope that you feel more +ve now as nearly back to BMS time again!  Never had acu or reflexology so no idea which is best but I would just go for whichever one you enjoy more

Suzedee -good luck with this week, it is crap when friends make comments like that but one day it wil be your turn and you will appreciatte it all the more,   that you won't have time for yourself much longer!

LIggsy- I am ok thanks, AF is due around 3rd November but no idea really as never exactly 28 day cycle so back to brazi nuts and pineapple juice just in case.  How are you? I think your AF was last week if I am correct you are back to BMS soon then?  Our BMS wasn't very successful last week as I hada  cough but you never know and wil carry on for a few more days just in case.  Hope you are having a nice weekend.

Tama - sorry you are still feeling down but hope that the weekend with MIL goes ok and that your week next week is a nice one

Vaudelin, MissE, Mrsnormie, Ladyhex and anyone else I have missed hope you are all ok


----------



## salblade

Hi Ladies I hope you don't mind me joining you. I got my third BFN just over a week ago and will be back to trying naturally for the next couple of months. Even though we've been trying for 10 years I can't stop hoping for a miracle to happen. Thanks muffin for the suggestion   .
I'm using my clearblue fertility moniter CD8 today and already on 2 bars, so I'm going to be keeping DH busy this weekend   . 

Looking forward to getting to know you all
salx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all? Sorry i havent been on in a few days, have been feeling  really sick. Not sure if it is the pill making me sick or if it is just af being horrible.

Sal hi huni, lovely to see you here. The girls are great. Hoping you get a natural wee miracle.  

Hoping     af stays away for you huni.

Tama hope you have a nice weekend, sounds like you had a difficult day yesterday.  

Scouse how are you doing huni? Hope you have a lovely relaxing weekend.

Vaudelin how are you feeling huni? 

SuzDee hang in there huni, hoping af stays away.

Liggsy how are you doing?

Muffin hope you had a nice few days off.

A big hi to everyone else. Sending you all big hugs. So glad it is the weekend, been spending some quality time with DH. Went for a walk this afternoon and then baked pavlova cos DH loves it. 

Emma xx


----------



## Hoping123

Salblade - welcome, so sorry you got a BFN but am glad you are looking to trying again next year and hope that you find some support on here in the meantime.  YOu are totally right to keep hoping, it is what keeps us going i am sure.

MissE - sorry you have been feeling crappy and hope that it passes quickly, hope the pavlova was appreciated.  I am going to bake a cake in a minute but am hungry so it may not last long as always tastes nicer when still a bit warm.

Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely, sunny weekend.
xx


----------



## muffin1302

Hey Sal, glad you joined us x Hope you get a little natural miracle x Have the doctors managed to find a reason you havent got pregnant or are you unexplained? I'm unexplained and it drives me crazy not knowing why it isnt happening   

Hey MissE hope your sickness has gone away and you enjoy the rest of your weekend x

Hey Hoping, how are you? Hope your BMS has been enough and AF stays away x

Tama hope you are feeling a little better hun   

Vaudelin how are you feeling? Did they find anything? Hope it went well x  

Scouse how are you? You still enjoying your apimist?   

Hey Liggsy how are you? Hope you've had a good weekend x

Suzdee hope AF stays away      It is so hard when people say stupid stuff. I have a bloke at work who keeps asking when I'm going to have kiddies as I've been married a year now!! I might just tell him about my m/c just to shut him up!!   

Loobie, hope you're enjoying your busy weekend x

Hope everyone else is ok x I'm off to work in a few hours


----------



## salblade

Hi Emma hope you're feeling better today   , sounds like you had a lovely day with DH.

Hi Hoping thanks for the welcome   , really hope a/f stays away this time.

Hi muffin so sorry you're working on a sunday   . I think I'm now unexplained as when I had my tests I wasn't always ovualting, but that doesn't seem to be a problem at the minute as I've had 2 natural FETs and ovulated both times. It's awful when you don't know why things aren't working and I get frustrated with it. Altough I'm happy to be ovulating again on my own as it was awful when I wasn't.

Hi to everyone else, hope you've all had fab weekends.

Well the healthy eating and exercise starts tomorrow. I've really got to make an effort to lose weight   . Monitor was still showing 2 bars this morning so no movement yet. Got to go hospital for follow up tomorrow, so a bit excited and nervous.
salx


----------



## kitten77

hi all. just a very quick hello, and yes im still here been keeping up to date with you all, but not been posting much, work been manic and just havent got time to post....even tho i read all your updated posts. 

fertility monitor for me been on 2 bars for 3 days now, day 12 now for me, so bit strange. 

BIG hugs to you all, hope to be back to post more this week (boss off for rest of week!).


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Hope everyone had a good weekend    Thanks for all the support and hugs I am feel a little brighter and just trying to get on with things.

Kitten lovely to see you hun. Hope you get three bars soon xx

Salblade so sorry to read of your bfn, such a hard time. I hope that you get some answers today at your follow up. Let's hope for a bumper crop of bfp's before any of us need our next tx! xx

Liggsy morning hun, how are you? Nightmare about the waiting for IVF thread!! Hope you had a good weekend? How are you feeling at the moment?    xx

Muffin how are you hun? Hope work was okay yesterday    xx

MissE hope you are not still feeling sick    Did you have a nice weekend? xx

Hoping did you have a good weekend? Hope this is a lucky month for you hun xx

Vaudelin how did it go? Hope all is well xx

Scouse how are things with you hun? How are you getting on with the honey?    xx

Suzdee you okay hun? Hope you managed to have a good weekend xx

Loobie hope you are okay hun and had a good weekend xx

Ladyhex hope you are okay hun xx

Daxcat hope you are okay hun and had a good weekend xx

BIG hello to enyone I've missed, hope you are all okay    xx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls, hope you have all had a good weekend   

Tama, yeah its bloody annoying about our ivf thread, feel more lost than normal now cos of that   
Car has gone into BMW this morning, they charge £140 just to look at it    robbing   
Im ok, just still feel a bit lost, waiting for apt, 2 weeks today, would feel happier about ttc naturally if i knew AMH was ok   . Need to shake it off really, dont like feeling blue    How are you hun? how was your weekend? xx

Muffin, how are you hun? hope it was ok in work yesterday, boo to working a sunday xx

MissE, how you doing hun? hope your not feeling sick anymore xx

Salblade, hi hun welcome to the thread, i was on another thread with you but i guess that one has gone now aswell! not happy about that! Hope your follow up goes well today hun and you get some answers xx

Kiten, nice to hear from you hun, hope your ok. lots of luck this month xx

Hoping, how are you doing hun? Yeah im on day 11 today, BMS has comenced early just in case    not really expecting it to happen though tbh, dont like feeling negative either   
Good luck this month hun, get on those brazil nuts and pineapple juice xx

Suzdee, hows thing with you hun? xx

Loobie, how was your weekend? hope yor ok xx

Vaudelin, Trolley, Daxcat, Ladyhex, all been quiet lately girls, hope you are ok xx

Had a nice but busy weekend again, cant remember the last time i had nothing to do at  a weekend and just vegged out   
Took the dogs to delamere forest yesterday, they had a ball, went to mums for dinner, it eas yummy as ever    
Weekend has just gone by sooo quick! 
Stupid car is playing up so gone in the garage today, hope they can fix it without bankrupting me    xx


----------



## Tama

Liggsy    Sometimes you just need a weekend to chill out - believe me I am in need of one after this weekend - dh's parents came tom visit    So you are getting on FF from work still - cool    I too can't wait for my FU seems like such a long time since me IVF failed    and I'm still waiting for the appointment    We'll get there        xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Just a quick hello to everyone.  I am back! 

Lap went well.  Here's the yucky gory details - don't read if TMI!!!

Apparently I had an old pelvic infection which caused scarring.  The scarring caused part of my bowel and my fallopian tube to stick together and attach to my abdominal wall!  Yuck.  Can you believe that.  I am glad they found something to "fix" - hopefully this will solve my pelvic pain.  No sign of endo, such a relief.  Am slowly getting back to normal although it is taking time.

Hello to any newbies and to everyone else.  Have been reading quickly but can't sit too long in front of a computer.

xxxx


----------



## Tama

Vaudelin so pleased the lap went okay and they have been able to fix it for you fingers crossed no more pain    Really lovely to have you back    xxx


----------



## Vaudelin

Thanks Tama - good to be back!  Kept an eye on you girls even though leaning over a laptop is not ideal after surgery! 

How are you doing?


----------



## Tama

I'm okay hun. Trying to kick myself up the    (not easy    ) and get on with things    Feeling okay today apart from the office is so cold I can hardly feel my hands    Are you at work today? xx


----------



## Vaudelin

I know it is so hard to stay positive.  I have been truly tested these past few weeks believe me!  PMA comes and goes but I generally still believe I will get that miracle.  Every time I log onto this thread I hope that someone will get a BFP   Are you getting your immunes done?

Yep back at work but going to go home soon as not comfortable and only painfree because of heavy duty painkillers.  Am worried I am doing harm because my stomach prefers it when I am laid out flat!


----------



## Tama

Hope you can go home soon hun and rest    I think you are right PMA does come and go. Yes, I will be getting immunes done. I am just holding off until Ive had my follow up so I can ask a few questions and also have some info to give Dr G in London when I go. I starting to get a little    just want to get on with the immunes now    x


----------



## Vaudelin

When is your follow up?  Have you made an appointment to see Dr G?  Good that you have things planned out - I always need a plan of action, it is the only thing that keeps me going (and stops me going mad!). xx


----------



## Tama

My FU is on the 11 Nov, not too far off now but I have been waiting since August to see someone    I haven't made an appointment with Dr G yet because when I called they said the waiting time was only a week and that I should call to book when I'm ready. As soon as I've had the FU I will be on the phone to them    Like you I like to have a plan or I go a little nuts! What is next for you? xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Not long at all for you now then! Woohoo. It is definitely best to be armed with as much info as you can get before seeing Dr G.  He is so nice and soooooo knowledgeable.  xxxx

I'm back to see my consultant and then back to see Dr G to make sure no more infections or problems.  Will probably do some more blood tests (hormones and LAD) and then that will probably be that.  If I am given the all clear then its back to plenty of BMS for me and DH!!! Yipeee! 

xxxx


----------



## Tama

Eeeeekkk suddenly felt like maybe I should have booked an appointment so just called and have an appointment with Dr G on the 16th Nov    

So pleased that things are finally moving along for you. What is LAD? I'm sure your dh will be pleased about the BMS    x


----------



## MrsNormie

hi guys!!

You all chat so much its hard to keep up!! I had a nice holiday with DH and we are now back on track again  But will not be starting fertility treatment til next year as planned- mainly due to waiting around for results!! 2011 will be my year !!!

Hope you r all ok!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## liggsy

Tama, ooh a weekend with the in laws eh ouch    its nice to see them but its nice to see them leave too   . 
Yikes, you have an apt so soon for Dr G?? how do you feel about that hunny? good on you for making the apt, sometimes thats the hardest step    xx

Vaudelin, lovely to have you back hun    so glad the found something, really hope that sorts you out now hun., i had a fallopian tube attached to something in there a few years ago, just seperated it and said it would be ok   
You should still be at home resting anyway, cant you have some time off to recover properly? took me 2 weeks to recover last time, felt like crap every time i stood up. Look after yourself hun xxx

MrsNormie, welcome back hun, glad you had a nice holiday. Yes 2011 WILL be your year hun    xx


----------



## liggsy

Can anyone help? im getting loads of these emails for posts of threads im on, its doing my head in now, i have said to unnotify me, says on my profile that im not getting any notifications but i am, and bloods loads! any ideas girls??


----------



## Tama

Not sure about the emails Liggsy, have you sorted it out now? If not maybe one of the mods can help? Don't get me wrong I love dh's parents but they can be hard work! Only 30 minutes and you will be free! I'm home already it's soooooo nice   xx

Welcome back MrsNormie hope you are okay hun xx


----------



## liggsy

Tama, i got all excited then, looked at the clock and i have an hour left     5.30 finish mon-thurs only fri i finish at 5   
No im still getting tonnes of emails and its bloody annoying, how do i contact one of the mods to ask? its really bugging me now.
Your home already? part timer this week hun   
Its hard work when you have visitors staying anyway, never mind the out laws    im the same when we have dh's parents to stay, nice to see them but nice to see them leave too


----------



## liggsy

Ive been on here all day today, ill probably get into trouble but nothing has been said yet so balls to them


----------



## Tama

Oooops! Forgot it was only 5pm on a Friday   If you go to the main page and find the thread, you will see in bracets the mods name, click on the name and you will see their profile you can then send them a pm about the emails   Yep I'm only work today and tomorrow 10-3 and then an hour on Friday - bliss   xx


----------



## liggsy

Thanks hun, ill do that now.
Ooh your so jammy this week, i could do with a week off, or a month    you got much planned while your off?


----------



## Tama

Dh thinks its jammy too   Don't have much planned but I'm sure dh will have me painting the new room so bang goes my few days drinking peppermint tea and posting on FF   xx


----------



## liggsy

ooh is the new room finished now then hun? whats it like?


----------



## muffin1302

Liggsy I've suddenly got loads of emails notifying me people have replied   I blame you lot for chatting so much clogging up my inbox   Hope you're all ok x On nights so its only a flying visit

Vaudelin glad everything went ok x. Did they 'fix' the problem while they were there?


----------



## muffin1302

Liggsy, have you checked your profile? I just looked at mine and the boxes were ticked to notify me of replies. Unticked them so hopefully that will sort it out.


----------



## liggsy

Muffin, i unticked mine hours ago and its still happening    have pm'd one of the mods to see if they can sort it out, its winding me up now


----------



## Tama

Yes Liggsy the new room is plastered and now needs painting, then we can tile and put the units in   I'm getting all those emails too over 100   in my hotmail   xx

Hello Muffin how are you hun? xx


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Hi Kitten I hope you get your 3 bars tomorrow, I've had 3 days of 2 bars but I'm hoping things may change tomorrow   .

Hi liggsy hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you and you get some answers, the waiting can be so hard. It looks like the thread we're on together has survived   , although it is very quiet. Glad you had a good weekend. I had the same problem the other day with the emails, I first turned them off but was still getting them so went back in and there was a list of threads I was still getting notifications on, I had to tick all of those to remove them. Hope this helps you.

Hi Tama I hope your follow up goes well and your appointment with Dr G. I really hope you get some answers. I'm having level 1 testing done on the advice of my consultant as I now have recurrant implantation failure plastered all over my notes now   . I hope we both get some answers   . Enjoy your time off work   .

Hi Vaudelin glad your lap went well. Hope you are on the mend   .

Hi MrsNormie glad you had a good holiday   .

Hi muffin hope you're well and work isn't too bad   .

Hi everyone else   .

Well follow up went well discussed my next cycle, not too much change, increase my stims slighty but if I don't respond then the decision to up my stims will be made earlier. I then asked about having a double transfer which he said would be fine as I've had 3 failures, he then suggested to have some tests to see if they can find out why the embryos aren't implanting, so I'm having 4 blood tests and DH is having 1. It looks like level 1 immunes. I have to go back after the tests are done for the results and find out where we go from here.
salx


----------



## Tama

Hello Sal so pleased the FU went well. Excellent that they are doing some tests, is this being done at the clinic or via your GP? I haven't had any tests done yet but was hoping to get level one immunes done via my GP but if not I will be seeing Dr G so can ask him about it all. I really hope you get some answers   Re this email thing, I'm getting them too! I have never had these come to my hotmail before, normally you get one if someone has sent you a PM but not when someone posts on the thread. I will have to look at my profile to see what's going on. Odd that so many of us have had this happen today - wonder if FF has changed something   xx


----------



## salblade

Hi Tama

I've got the forms so I can have them done at the clinic, but I'm going to try my GP on wednesday on the suggestion of my consultant. Got to keep my fingers crossed he says yes otherwise it's a couple of hundred pounds we need to find quick. I hope you manage to sort your emails out, it took me two goes.
salx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Sal, I'll keep my fingers crossed your GP will do them for you. That is what I'm hoping for too   I am really hoping they can give me some answers, being told it's just bad luck is starting to wear a little thin with me. Do you have anything nice planned for this evening? xx


----------



## salblade

Hi Tama nothing exciting, I think it's just a relxing night with DH. Got my new washing machine arriving tomorrow, so quite excited about that, how sad am I   . Are you doing anything nice with your time off? I hope you get some answers too, although I was very shocked when the Dr suggested tests, as I know a lot just think about bad luck.
salx


----------



## Tama

I think it's great your doctor is so forward thinking not sure my cons will be the same   I'd be excited about a new washing machine   Not much planned but will be painting at some point and just doing bits round the house nothing too exciting but just nice to have a few days off. I have to say I feel rather excited now I've booked to see Dr G   xx


----------



## Hoping123

Liggsy - fingers crossed for you on the BMS, DH has gone away today for a few days so BMS is over for us this month, brazil nuts and pineapple juice are back in use.  Do you stop them on the day that your AF is due or carry on with them until she actually arrives? I stopped them last month when started to spot but am now thinking should have carried on with them for a bit longer.

Salblade - glad your FU went ok and that they are doing something before your next tx so   that they  maybe find something so that they can treat it and you get your BFP

Vaudelin - glad you are back with us, sounds painful but hopefully now it has been done you won't be in pain anymore and your BMS will be very productive for you.  Take it easy though as better to be off work for a few day and recover completely then go back too early and be in pain for longer.

Muffin - poor you, doing nights.  My worst nightmare!  Hope you are ok and that you enjoyed your weekend.


Tama- glad you have sorted out your appt with Dr G and that you survived your weekend with the inlaws.  I am very lucky that my inlaws live local so we can pop in for a few hours and never have to have them to stay.  HOpe you are feeling a bit brighter now and enjoy your time off- and that DH doesn't get you doing too many jobs!

MissE -hope you aren't feeling sick anymore

Kitten77 - good luck with 2 bars becoming 3 and that this is your month.  We haven't had any BFP's for a while so would be nice to get them going again

Mrsnormie - glad you had a nice break and that you and DH fel better about things,     to 2011!

Trolley, Glamis, Daxcat, Ladyhex and anybody I have missed hope you are al good


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

i pm'd one of the mods before re the millions of emails she said there was a glitch in the system and they were trying to sort it, they must have done as the emails stopped earlier, thankfully!  they were doing my head in.

Tama, glad the room is all done and plastered, boo for painting though, my least favourite house thing is decorating    id rather be baking   . hope your having a nice evening hun xx

Hoping, id carry on with the pineapple juice and brazil nuts until af arrives properly hun. lots of luck this month. sorry dh is away again, hopefully you have done all you can, we are defo due some bfps on here soon xx

Sal, so glad your apt went well. i think its great that they want to do some tests, i dont see how "unlucky" can be used so may times, its not right. I hope i can get them level 1 tests dome soon myself, it would be good if your gp can do them too, otherwise its expensive. we paid £85 last week for AMH blood test, annoying how dear it all is   
yay for new washing machine i want a new one myself    xx

Muffin, hope nights are going ok, i couldnt work nights it would kill me xx

Right, im off to watch top model now, love it    night girls xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, sorry havent been on all day. Work was hectic and then i had acu tonight. Have hurt my back so he did some extra needles to help that and then did cupping. He has a big bandage on my back that has to stay on til tomorrow, some sort of herbal thing. At this rate i wont need a halloween costume cos i look like a mummy..  

Vaudelin so glad they were able to sort out all the scar tissue, hopefully that will help ease your pain. Rest up and get well soon huni.

Muffin good luck with work tonight. I'm with Liggsy in that i couldnt do nights either, it'd kill me.

Tama how are you doing huni? Glad you have your appointment sorted to see Dr G, hopefully it will put your mind at ease.

Sal great news on the review, i have replied to you on the other thread huni too.

Kitten hope the 2 bars turns into 3 very soon for you huni.

Hoping how are you huni, hope that statue works its magic very soon for you.

MrsNormie glad you had a nice break with DH. Hope 2011 will be your year.

Ladyhex hope you are doing ok huni.

A big hi to trolley, shelly, loobie, glamis and anyone i've missed.

I'm doing much better now thanks, the sickness has subsided. Just waiting patiently to hear from the clinic and get my schedule posted to me.

Sending you all big hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Liggsy have the emails shopped? I have still been getting them so have amended my profile again! So will see if that helps - doing my head in too    I can't wait for 3pm I can go home and get warm, the office is soooooooooooooooooooo cold I can hardly type! How are things at work? Looking forward to our    this evening    xxx

MissE glad that you are not feeling ask sick    When will you get the call from the clinic to find out when you will start dr'ing etc - will you DR? Hope you're okay xx

Hoping how are you hun? What cd are you now? xx

Sal how are things with you today hun? Hope you are okay xx

Trolley you okay sweetie? You've been rather quiet hope you are alright    xxx

Muffin you okay today hun? xx

MrsNormie/Ladyhex/Vaudelin/Daxcat/Kitten hope you are all okay


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

Tama, have you gone home yet hun? you jammy sod    must be nice this week for you.
Yay im looking forward to our    too tonight hun, its about time eh   
Havent had a chance to get online today at all    will be on all afternoon to make up for it    Emails stopped last night for me hun, hope your not still getting them? they were doing my head in yesterday! xx

MissE, how was acu hun? sorry about your back, hope your ok? Whats that cupping like? have heard of it but never had it done xx

Muffin, hope work was ok last night, how long do you do nights for? xx

Sal, how are you hun? xx

Vaudelin, hope you are off work and resting today xx

Trolley, hope your ok, been very quiet lately hun xx

Hoping, how you getting on with the brazil nuts and pineapple juice so far?

Hello to everyone else too, sorry to those i missed.

Well my car is FINALLY ready, they have had it since yesterday morning    said its fixed now and to see how we go, it better be bloody fixed for £200!!
back later xxx


----------



## donn1

hi all

was here before but nae luck as they say, 2 neg icsi, last mth dont think i ovulated and this month have had loads of cramps and watery disharge since yesterday, only other time has been as bad was yrs ago when having iui with oi, so heres hoping its all a good sign, oh and dhs birthday today so should put a smile on his face when i jump him later ha ha , anyway hope all are doing ok, 

laods of love

donn1


----------



## Hoping123

Hiya,

Liggsy- great that you have got your car back, especially since the weather has turned so bad.  I am still taking the nuts and juice but have been really moody yesterday and today so not sure if I will buy anymore when I run out in a day or two as would be really annoying to get more then AF to arrive.

Tama - are you enjoying your early afternoon?  If I had a 28 day cycle I would be due next Wed (3rd Nov) so think I am on CD21? Not sure tbh but not holding out much hope as BMS wasn't very successful as was feeling ill and have been moody for last two days but I suppose you never know.

Donn1 - welcome back and fingers crossed the BMS works this month for you.

MissE - glad you are feeling less sick but sorry about your back, you did make me   with your picture of the mummy.  HOpe you get your schedule soon so you know what you are doing.

A big hello to everyone else on this rainy Tuesday afternoon


----------



## donn1

hi all

hoping123 thanks for the welcome, am keeping my finger crossed for u this month  

donn1


----------



## Smurfie

Hi ladies

Thanks for all your lovely responses. 

Scouse - so sorry about the normal results (seems weird saying that, but I realise not knowing can be hardest)  

Tama - hope you had fun with the in-laws. I had mine over on Sat too. Thankfully they are lovely and don't worry that the house isn't perfect. I hope you managed to get some time alone with your DH.
Hoping - Really hoping that statue brings you luck this month.   Those brazil nuts and pineapple juice should help too. I've been having mine too. 

Sal - welcome, and hope you had a fun weekend with DH   . Good luck with the weight loss. Looks like you are being well looked after sorting out the stims and getting some more testing. Really hope a double transfer does the trick for you. 

Miss E - hope you are feeling better. The pill can be nasty. I had so many side effects (different ones for different pills) I decided I would never take it again.

Muffin - people do say the stupidest things. I think now I've been married 3 years people have decided I'm not having any, though my sister in law has made comments about whether we'd decided how big a family to have   . Just one would do right now! Hope you can get that bloke at your work to shut up

Kitten - nice to hear from you, hope this month is the one for you    

Liggsy - sounds like you had a lovely weekend. Taking time out for yourself is a great idea. Good to hear your car is sorted too.  I hate garages!! Have you had your AMH tested? I really hope the results come back fine for you  

Vaudelin - so lovely to see you back     . Sorry to hear about the pelvic infections problems. Sounds painful. Once that is sorted out does that give you a much better hope in ttc. Really hope it does and you get a BFP soon.

Mrs Normie - glad you had a good holiday and praying all goes right for you in 2011.    

Donn - good luck for this month.    

Hi to everyone else too... Shelley, Glamis, Trolley, Loobie etc

AFM, I resisted poas this morning (12 dpo). My OTD is Thursday. I'm so tempted to test tomorrow though if AF hasn't arrived. I'm taking cyclogest this month. Anyone know whether that might be causing the longer luteal phase. I'm worried that I'm getting my hopes up for nothing. I'm really going   and the boob squeezing isn't helping. I can't decide if they are bigger, more tender and whether that just the cyclogest anyway? 

Sxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Suzdee hoping af stays away for you huni.        

Hoping      that statue works its magic for you this month.       

Donn   huni, lovely to see you back. Good luck for tonight, i'm sure your DH will think this is the best b'day pressie ever.

Tama hope you have warmed up now. Hope you have a good week. I dont know when i'll hear from the clinic, my clinic are not the fastest at sending out info. Not sure whether i have to DR, the nurse said when taking the pill you dont always have to DR.  

Liggsy glad the car is sorted, but OMG what a lot of money to have to pay out.   Acu was great, i love it. The cupping was really good, i had never had it before either. I had just said to him that my back was sore and he decided that he would use some needles in my hands to help the pain and then do cupping. I must say my back is still sore today but i am a lot less stiff.

A big hi to sal, ladyhex, mrsnormie, vaudelin, shelley, glamis, trolley, muffin, kitten and anyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Hi Tama glad you're excited about your appointment with Dr G   . At least I'm not the only one who gets excited by a new washing machine   . I hope you get the things around the house done, glad I haven't got painting to do.

Hi Hoping enjoy the brazil nuts and pineapple juice for the next couple of weeks. I do have brazil nuts but I'd be sick if I had pineapple juice   . I hope they work for you this month.

Hi Liggsy glad the emails have stopped   . I hope your car is all fixed now as well, for £200 you would think they would know that it's fixed.

Hi Emma glad you're feeling better, hope your clinic gets in touch soon, you've been so patient   .

Hi Donn1 I hope this is the month for you     .

Hi SuzDee I know cyclogest can hold a/f off but it doesn't happen with everyone. Really hope you have a lovely BFP on the way   .

Hi everyone else   .

Well washing machine arrived this evening   . I'm still laughing at the John Lewis van pulling up outside our house as where we live an Argos lorry is as exotic as it gets   . I'm waiting for the phone call off the MIL tomorrow to ask what was been delivered. As I'm sure our neighbours will inform her. It's still going now on it's first cycle and it's been on 2 and a half hours. My monitor is still on 2 bars but it is only day 11, so plenty of time to change.
salx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Sal glad the new washing machine arrived, had to laugh about John Lewis and the neighbours   I'm sure that you'll be getting three bars over the next few days. I'm cd24 today and have no idea what if anything has happened   DH was asking me last night when I was going to start the painting   But the plaster is still damp in places so think I will get today off and then start things tomorrow. I am very excited about seeing Dr G   Sado that I am! xx

MissE yes I have heard that too, my clinic was going to get me to take the pill for my last cycle but at the time my BP was high so they decided not to put me on the pill. Always seems so backwards going on the pill to get pg   I am much warmer now I'm home but after today when dh gets me painting the new room think I may well be cold again as we'll have to take the rad off to painting! Hope everything is okay hun xx

Liggsy sorry about last night, what a nightmare I am! We will get our chat on Thursday even if dh has to cook tea   If you knew him you'd laugh too   I have a couple of FF's coming for coffee today so need to hoover and make sure the house doesn't look like a bomb went off - with all the dust from the new room everything looks dusty even after you clean! Hope you have a good day hun   xxx

Donn1 welcome to the thread hun. I'm sure you will find everyone very friendly and helpful   Good luck this cycle xx


Suzdee yes af can be held off by the drugs but if there isn't any bleeding near OTD then it's a good sign. Even with pessaries I stil bled 5 days before OTD. Sending you tones of sticky vibes hun, really hope it's s BFP for you. Wishing you lots of luck hun      xx

Muffin how are thigns with you hun? Hope you are okay   xx

Trolley are you okay sweetie?    xxx

Ladyhex, Mrsnormie, Vaudelin, Glamis, Kitten, Daxcat hope you are all okay   

Not much to report my end. CD24 and not sure if I ov'd or not! I did have tones of EWCM and we did have bms during that time but I am not going to hold my breath! Some good news is that I have lost 3lbs this week hope to loose another 2 by Friday, naughty to weigh every day but I have to know it's working   xx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

Donn1, welcome back hun, lots of luck this month xx

Hoping, hope that af is not on her way hun    keep on with your pineapple juice and brazil nuts until you run out   

Suzdee, lots of luck for testing hun, about time we had some more bfp's on here!
I think the cyclogest can supress AF although it has never worked for me, af arrived almost a week before OTD both times with tx.
Fingers crossed for you hun, please let us know how you get on xx

MissE, glad your back is a bit better, i really do think acu helps especially with pain xx

Salblade, you made me    about the john lewis van vs argos    yikes thats a long cycle for your machine, hope its just for the 1st use?
Good luck for this month hun, hope you get 3 bars soon xx

Tama, hi hun how are you today? hope your enjoying your day off, you lucky girl   
So i take it by saying your dh can cook tea is like my dh cooking tea    he doesnt do cooking    Yeah we will get our chat hun, cant beleive how long we have planned it for and stupid things just get in the way   
What you up to today then? your not on FF much so you must be busy      xx

Loobie, where are you?    hope your ok hun xx

Trolley, you too, you have vanished on us    hope your ok xx

Hello to everyone else too, vaudelin, kitten, ladyhex and anyone else ive missed.

Nice to have my car back, even if i am £200 lighter! the mist annoying part is that the part that they replaced cost £8 the rest was labour      makes me   
Day 12 for me today, not using my monitoe this month so no idea whats going on, will continue with the bms for as long as poss this month    xxx


----------



## liggsy

Susdee, sorry forgot to answer your question, yes i have had my AMH test done, got to wait til 8th Nov for results when i go back to see the consultant xx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Liggsy, sorry I've not been on   Did some housework so dh doesn't come home and think I've sat about all day   Then had a couple of FF's pop over for coffee so just had a nice catch up wtih both of them. How has work been - boring?!   Hope you're okay   xxx


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone   .

Hi Tama congrats on the weight loss, I'm trying to lose weight as well but it's sooo hard especially when sister in law brings round a jar of quality street   . Dh has had to hide them till christmas. Hope the painting goes well tomorrow.

Hi liggsy I'm on day 12 as well, haven't oved yet according to monitor. I can't believe how much labour was charged for your car, I'm   . At least you're mobile again   .

Hi everyone else   .

Well the monitor is on 2 bars for the 5th day, really hope there's a change tomorrow. New washer is working great. Old washer was taken away by 9 30 this morning, which has to be a record   . Back off to the clinic tomorrow to get blood tests done, that's going to burn a hole in my pocket   . Got to fast as well and can't get to the clinic till early afternoon, so having a big lie in tomorrow   .
salx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Sal, what blood tests are you having done? Hope you enjoy your lie in tomorrow   xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?

Sal glad the new machine is working well. Hope the monitor goes up to 3 bars very soon for you huni.     

Tama sounds like you had a lovely wee day catcing up with some of your FF chums.   Good luck with the painting, will you come do my house when your done and i'll bake you loads of yummy cakes.

Liggsy how are you huni? Good luck for this month, maybe not using the monitor will be a bit less stressful for you.

SuzDee keeping everything crossed for you for testing.      

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, hope you are all ok.

Nothing new with me, still taking the pill......boring!!!!!
Wait til you hear what happened me today. Went to a cash machine to get money out for my mortgage. The machine said due to a fault with this atm it couldnt process my transaction so it didnt give me any money. I checked my balance and the £500 has been taken out of my account. Have phoned the bank to try to get them to sort it but they are saying it could take up to 15 working days. I'm so cross.        Well enough ranting from me  .

Emma xx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Liggsy today is the day.....we will chat   Hope work is okay for you today, almost Friday   xx

MissE I've gotten out of painting today   You have to put on a PVA coat before you can paint plus there is an area that dh needs to sand and has no sandpaper for his machine so he said to leave it today. Think he'll get the bits we need this evening and I can start tomorrow - yippee a day off, again!   What a nightmare about the machine and the money. I would go into the bank and say you need it and that you are not leaving until it's in your hand   Hope you can get it sorted out hun   xx

How is everyone else? It's been quiet anyone would think I'm the only one with nothing to day   xx


----------



## MissE

Hi Ladies,

Tama i'm here huni, having a wee sneaky peek. Woohoo to getting another day off from painting. I'm so bored in here today, the sickness is back too. Every smell is making my tummy do somersaults.  
Hope you have a better day.

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, please come out to see us.  

Emma xx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Emma sorry you are feeling sick again   Hope is soon passes for you. I'm having a lazy morning sorting out a tiler and speaking to the builder about getting the skip taken away. Off to get some wood later for the fire and some veggies for dinner   Hope work is okay xx


----------



## muffin1302

MissE, hope you feel better soon x. I hate feeling sick   

Tama well done on getting out of painting   I planned to do some this week but I dunno if I will. I cant find any motivation to do anything   

Sal, your review sounded quite hopeful. Are you at the LRI? Or Notts? LRI wouldnt let me have 2 back in (if I had gone ahead with the IVF) Its annoys me as we would have been private so it should be my choice   But hopefully none of us will need any treatment  

Liggsy good luck with the bms   In answer to your question have to do five nights a month. 3 together (then a week off) then two together (then a weekend off), then back on days for two weeks. Its good as I get a week off every month but the only problem is they are 12 hour shifts!! Next year they are changing my shift pattern to five 8 hour nights a week   . Either that or earlys/lates but then I would never see DH as he works 4am till about 3pm.

Suzdee and hoping good luck with the 2ww   We need you to start off the next batch of BFP's for us   

Hello to everyone else. I've gotta go get dressed for my first acu appointment with this new lady.   I'm really looking forward to it as I got pregnant the first time after having acu for three months so hopefully it'll work again   

Jacob is trying to type hello to all of you but his paws are too big so he just hits random keys


----------



## Tama

Morning Muffin   Hope you have a nice session at acu. I haven't been back since my bfn but am thinking of starting again. I can't be bothered to do much either but I did do a huge clean of the house yesterday so that must count for something   Hope you have a good day sweetie   xx


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Hi Tama so pleased you've got out of the painting again   . Enjoy another day of freedom. I had to have four blood tests for me one for DH to try and find out why the embies aren't implanting. Still don't know how much it costs yet as clinic haven't asked for payment, I could be in for a nasty shock soon   .

Hi Emma how awful about the cash machine, I think you're dealing with it really well, i'd be a complete mess. So sorry you're feeling sick again   . Hope it goes away soon.

Hi muffin hope your acu goes well today, really hope it does the trick again      . Really hope your new lady is good. I'm still at the LRI and the only reason why they're considering a double transfer is because I've had 3 failures. I get the feeling they really don't like to do them. If I hadn't asked though I wouldn't have been given the extra tests, so I'm really glad I asked.

Hi everyone else hope you're all well   .

Well I've had all my blood taken now just need to set up another appointment with my consultant, and hopefully I can move on with tx. The monitor is still on 2 bars for the 6th day   , surely it's got to change soon. I'm hoping DH takes me out for a meal this afternoon, even though he's glued to one one of his pcs at the minute.
salx


----------



## liggsy

hi girls,

Lost a huge post earlier and im not happy    thought it was works way of kicking me off tinternet   

Tama, hope you have had a lovely rest day today, yay for no painting!! looking forward to our chat tonight, its been planned for months    xxx

Sal, Glad your bloods are done hun, yikes to the bill though when it arrives, i dread to think what it will be.    I only had AMH test done and that was £85!! for 1 vial of blood!!
Hope your monitor changes soon, i cant be doing with it this month, mine stayed on 2 bars from day 12 til AF arrived last month, drove me    xx

Muffin, ouch to your shifts, good that you get a week off though i like that. Would not like 12 hour shifts though, its such a long time hun    Hope you get shifts sorted so you still see your DH, thats no good hun.
Ah bless jacob trying to type to us all    xx

MissE, hows your back today hun? hope its bit better. Cant beleive that with the ATM, id be fuming     they better sort it out sooner that bloody 2 weeks, thats a disgrace! Can i do your painting for cakes please??    can you make sure they are gluten free though please    xx

Been quiet on here last few days, whats going on??   

Im off to combat tonight, not been for months so its going to kill me! need the exercise though    Off to see Jimmy carr on sat night, that will be fab! BIL's b'day tomorrow and thats his pressie    xx


----------



## Smurfie

Tested this morning      

Sorry don't feel up to personals. Hugs to you all   
Sx


----------



## muffin1302

Suzdee sorry hun   Its crap isnt it xx When are you actually due? x


----------



## Tama

Suzdee I so sorry sweetie   Sending you some HUGE       xx

Hope everyone has had a good evening   Catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## liggsy

Morning girls, been really quiet on here lately   

Suzdee, im so sorry it was a bfn hun, sending you big       I hope you have tested early and it changes for you xx

Tama, how are you today hun? how was physio? was lovely to actually chat to you last night, my dh wondered where i had gone    he said he sent jock up to find me   
Hope your not too cold in work today, mind you, your not going to be there long you lucky thing    What you got planned for the weekend hun? xx

Muffin, how are you doing hun? what you up to this weekend? xx

MissE, hope you have got that money back from the bank    what you got planned for the weekend hun? xx

Sal, hows things with you hun? has your monitor gone up yet? hope so xx

Vaudelin, Trolley, Loobie, Hoping and everyone else, hope you girls are ok xx

Combat was great last night, although im sore today, oh well guess it shows i worked hard eh    Im so tired today, jock had us up from 3.30am til 4.30am this morning, poor little thing has a poorly tum again, not plesant firing out of both ends at that time in the morning! bless him. So im not functioning well this morning    roll on 5pm!
Off to see Jimmy Carr tomorrow night, its BIL's b'day today and thats his pressie    xx


----------



## donn1

hi all

can i ask a quick question, have any of you ladies been woken up with an orgasm on the 2ww, weird as on no drugs so dont have a clue and never had this before, thanks for any replies, hope all are well

donn1


----------



## Hoping123

Suzdee - am so sorry about your BFN, it must be so hard knowing when you are due so can do a HPT,   to you.

Donn1 - never been woken up but last night was really in the mood and couldn't sit still until DH obliged (not that it took much persuasion) and I am also on the 2ww, very strange what our bodies can do to us.

Liggsy - hope you are not to0 stiff after combat and that you enjoy Jimmy Carr tomorrow night and can enjoy BMS this month without using the monitor.

Muffin- your nights do sound awful but hope that when they change your shift patterns it doesn't mean that you can't see DH when you want and need to

MissE - hope the sickness starts to pass again soon and that your back is getting a bit better, well out of order about your money and just hope you manage to sort it out without it affecting your mortgage

Tama - hope you are enjoying your half term and that you are still managing to get out of the painting
Salblade - hope that the bloods don't cost you an arm and a leg and that they bring you the news that you want

A big hello to Trolley, Ladyhez, Vaudelin, Shelley, Glamis, Mrsnomie and anyone i have missed

AFM- not much happening, still on 2ww until mid to end of next week, very pleased with myself this week as have spoken to SIL who is due in four weeks, found out my friend may be pg with sixth child (unplanned) and spent the day yesterday with my cousings and their LO's - and all without crying!


----------



## donn1

hoping 123

well done you on all the family and baby stuff and being able to hold it together, ama sending you loads of  for middle of next week

hi to all others

donn1


----------



## liggsy

Donn1, ive heard that can be a good sign in 2ww, fingers crossed hun xx

Hoping, well done you for coping with all that pg/baby news    Wishing you tonnes of luck for this month, not long to wait now xx

Where is everyone?


----------



## MrsNormie

hi everyone sorry no time for personals off to work!!!

How are you all?? I'm alright- just keeping busy. I'm bit down about the fact Monday was my first babys due date but i will be alright!! Just bit gutted that 9 months on and another miscarriage later- still no where closer to my BFP 

Hope your all ok!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Hoping123

Mrsnormie - sorry  you are feeling down and hope that you keep busy on Monday to make the day go faster.  In a couple of weeks it will be three years since my m/c and whilst you never forget it does get easier. x

Donn1 - any more waking up in the middle of the night?  When are you due?

Happy weekend to everybody else, hope you are all well. xx

p.s: Can people give me some more bubbles please?


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

hope you don't mind me posting. but wanted your advice re clearblue fertility monitor.

i was using the monitor for a few months whilst waiting for a lap i have not used monitor for last 2 months. i want to start back on it till i do tx next year. do i have to clear memory or can i just switch back on day one of my af.

thanks for your help.

queenie

ps hoping i have sent you some bubbles


----------



## Hoping123

Queenie - I have no idea about the monitor unfortunately as have never used it but thank you so much for my bubbles!  I just felt in need of them yesterday!

Hope everyone else is ok with the extra hour in bed, my dog didn't get that so still up at the same time in the rain! xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all. Have missed so much, have had a busy few days. Will have to read back and catch up. Just hoping you are all having a lovely weekend.

Have been baking from 8.30 this morning. had a halloween b'day party for my mum this evening so had the whole family over. Complete chaos with everyone in the house and 2 youngsters running round. The house is coming down with baked goods, i have apple pie, pavlova and shortbread going free to a good home.   Sent everyone home with a goody bag but think i went a bit overboard with the food.

Sending you all loads of love and hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## Scouse

Just wanted to say 'hello' to everyone!
No personals because i'm p******!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My parents are down from liverpool and found it quite difficult to be 'normal' and 'happy' infront of them!  But tonight we actually talked about the next steps (ie dr g tests then de) and had plenty to drink and feel 'mighty relieved!
DH took his children out trick treating and no one has a clue how that hurts!  How i want him to be taking OUR children!  Helped his two to dress and painted their faces............. but god it hurts!
Sorry i have had one or two tooo many.................
Hope evryone else is coping and is well!


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls, hope you all had good weekends, been soooo quiet on this thread, hope everyone is ok   

MrsNormie, ah hope your ok hun, remember we said 2011 is going to be your year, just hold on to that hun   

Hoping, how are you hun? not long left of the 2ww for you      

Queenie, hello hun,welcome to the thread. Ive only used the CBFM once, but as far as i  know, you just hold down the "m" button on day 1 of af, lots of luck xx

MissE, you never stop baking hun, your house must smell so yummy all the time. Sounds hectic but glad you had a good time, i made a black forest cheesecake yesterday, omg it was yummy! far to calorific though   

Scouse, ah hun sorry it was hard foryour with dh's kids, it will be your own soon hun    hope your ok today and dont have a headache xx

Tama, hope your ok back in work hunny    at least its not long til your fu now   

Hello to everyone else too, hope you are all ok girls xx

Off to acu tonight, think i may have ov'd y'day yay, temp went up this morning anyway    let it be true    back later xxx


----------



## Scouse

I've got a bad head!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't know why??


----------



## Vaudelin

Hello girls just to let you know that I am back and I am here to stay this time!  Sorry for being AWOL but the lap and surgery took ages to recover from.  Am now back at work.  

Hope you are all doing OK.  I have been reading but not replying as had to lay flat on my back for two weeks.

xxxx


----------



## liggsy

Scouse, ouch to the head   , nasty thing that alcohol eh    ah hope you feel better soon xx

Vaudelin, hellooooo, lovely to have you back, glad you are feeling better now, i was the same when i had my lap, took me 2 full weeks to recover from, its a lot worse than you expect really. Anyway, glad you are back with us    hope work is not too bad for you xx


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Sorry I've been missing for a while, had my blood taken last thursday, but we could have a six week wait to find out the results, so I have felt like I'm in limbo. Also the CBFM seems to be permanently stuck on 2 bars and has been for well over a week   . I had a few days break from FF and I do feel a little better. I don't think much is going to happen this month and have pretty much written it off.

Hi Vaudelin glad you've recovered and are back   .

Hi Scouse hope your bad head gets better soon    .

Hi liggsy hope acu goes well tonight, hope you ov'd   .

Hi Emma sounds like you had a great party yesterday   .

Hi MrsNormie sorry you've been feeling down   .

Hi Hoping well done on dealing with baby stuff, you're a stronger person than me   .

Hi SuzDee sorry about your BFN   .

Hi Donn, Tama, muffin and everyone else   .
salx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Sal good luck with the blood results. The monitor is a nightmare when it misbehaves, hoping next month is better for you huni.

Vaudelin hello huni. So glad you are feeling better now and are back with us.  

Scouse hope the head gets better. Sorry halloween was difficult for you with DHs children, hoping very soon you will be getting your own LOs dressed up.

Liggsy hope you are making the most of BMS. Enjoy acu tonight, i was there this morning and it was lovely. GHe did extra needles in my hands to help with the sickness and also because i am having some breakthrough bleeding.
Dont worry about eating some cake, we all need to indulge sometimes, i have lots of cake if anyone would like some otherwise think i will blow up like a  balloon.

SuzDee sorry to hear about your bfn.  

MrsNormie sorry your are feeling down, hope you feel a bit brighter soon.  

Hoping how are you doing huni?

Tama how are you getting on? Not long now til your FU.

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, ladyhex, trolley, donn, muffin, queenie, loobie and anyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## Hoping123

MissE - glad that the party went well and if you do long-distance doggy bags then I am sure i know of a good home! How is the pill going now?  And your back?  Hopefully both are better.

Liggsy -enjoy acu tonight, I am good thanks.  Am being pushed to the max though as found out today a colleague is pg after seeing the guy for two months.  I am suprisingly fine about it though and no tears.  2ww is still carrying and as I don't actually know when I am due (as varies a bit each month) I am plodding along making plans for the next few weekends.

Vaudelin - lovely to have you back and really glad that you are starting to feel more "in the land of the living" after your lap.  Are you able to try again yet or still a little wait?

Scouse - hope your headache is going and that you feel better now that you have talked and it is out in the open.  Must be so hard with DH's kids but you will have your own one day too and then they will have bigger brother/sister to look after them.

Salblade - hope you get your 3bars soon but enjoy BMS anyway and you never know.  We are all strong.

A big hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok.  Can't believe it is just after 4.30 and getting dark!!!


----------



## Hoping123

MissE - thinks our posts crossed so hope you are ok and glad you enjoyed acu today.  Hopefully it will help with the bleeding and get you ready for your FET.  I am good thanks, found out about another pg today but am surprisingly fine about it as have come to the conclusion that it will happen when it is meant to and getting worked up all the time isn't helping me or DH.  Having said that if AF arrives I may still go a little


----------



## donn1

hi all

someone asked when i was due, will be the 9 november, no more mad orgasim dreams, re the cbfm, i used mine for a couple of monthw, one month i didnt ovulate, decided to do the deed when my body tells me as ended up stressing about it, tothe lady on the bevvy, was me tooo lol had such a hangover on monday, but hey what th hell enjoyed it at the time, i feel that after all w hve been through we deserve too enjoy ourselves, and whatever that is dont feel bad about it, we are all only human, 

hope all are well, and pma pma pma 

donn1


----------



## daxcat

Hoping, I've blown you a load more lovely bubbles. XXX

Vaudelin, Really glad you're back, I was worried about you for a while! XXX

Hi everyone else, hope you're all well. XXXXX


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies

Sorry I've been AWOL, the weekend was busy and the last few days at work have been busy too. It was nice to have a couple of days off for half term last week too. 

I really need to read back to see how everyone is but wanted to pop on and say hello and send everyone a BIG    

Daxcat hope everything is going well for you hun xx

Donn1 how are things with you hun? Not long now until otd sending you some sticky vibes    xx

Liggsy how are you sweetie? Hope work isn't too boring this week and that you are able to get onto FF so we can have a chat    Not long to wait until your appointment    Hope you're okay    xx

Hoping really hope af doesn't turn up for you sweetie    Sorry to hear there was another pg announcement, they never get easier    xx

MissE how are you hun? Hope all is going well     xx

Vaudelin how are things with you hun? Hope you are well xx

Trolley is everything okay sweetie? Haven't seen you on for a while and worry about you     xx

Scouse must be so hard with dh having children    I hope you will soon get a lovely bfp    xx

Sal any movement on the cbfm? Hope you are okay xx

Suzdee hope you are okay sweetie    xx

Muffin how are things with you sweetie? Hope you are okay xx

MrsNormie hope you are okay hun xx

Ladyhex hope this cycle is going well for you hun and that there is a nice bfp waiting for you xx

BIG hello to all the other ladies hope you are well xx


----------



## liggsy

Hi Girls,

Tama, loving your tickers hun    why the christmas theme already though    it does make the apts come round quicker with a ticker i think   
How are you doing hun? are you still busy back at work? Do you have all your questions ready for your FU? Hope to catch up properly soon    xx

Hoping, cant beleive you have had even more pg news    doesnt get any easier does it, especially when only been trying such a short time, or as most of them say " we werent even trying"    that one bugs me!!
Hopefully you will be there yourself soon hun, still got fingers crossed for this month for you   

MissE, glad you enjoyed acu too, i am loving it, fell asleep again last night    Hope the bleeding is nothing to worry about hun and wont affect your tx? Id love to take some cakes off your hands but im coeliac so unless they are gluten free, i cant have them    
Are you still taking the herbs from acu throughout the tx? or are you advised not to? xx

Sal, ah hope your ok today hun, sometimes the break away from here does you good    Lots of luck for your blood results, cant beleive you have to wait up to 6 weeks for the results, thats so annoying! My monitor also got stuck last month, 2 bars all the way through, havent used it this month, just been charting my temps, and i seem to have ov'd for the 1st time in 3 months! still have fingers crossed for you hun, you never know xx

Donn1, ouch to the monday hangover    they are the worst when you have to face work too! lots of luck hun, hope af does not arrive next week    xx

Daxcat, hello hun, wondered where you were! hope you and bubs are doing well, when is your next scan? xx

Vaudelin, how are you doing hun? how long before you can start trying again? xx

Hello to everyone else too   

Acu was fab last night, fell asleep again    mind you, i feel rough so must have needed the sleep. Wish i could just go home and crawl into bed but cant    think ive got this nasty bug going about.
Still, my temp was high again today so im    that i did actually ov, not expecting a bfp but just to ov is a good start! xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Hoping pg announcements dont get any easier huni. Sending you big     for coping so well.

Daxcat hi huni, lovely to hear from you. Hope you and baba are doing good.  

Donn keeping everything crossed for you huni that af stays away.      

Tama how are you doing? Love the tickers huni, fab that you are getting into the festive spirit.

Liggsy sorry you are feeling a bit under the weather. Hope you feel better soon huni. I  dont think the bleeding is anything to worry about. I think some people can get a bit of breakthrough bleeding when taking the pill. I have to take some herbs to help the bleeding but as soon as i start the spray or hrt i have to stop all the herbs.

A big hi to all the other ladies. I have been in the kitchen baking again today. Was trying out choc chip shortbread and a triple choc cake. I'm heading out tomorrow evening to my support group so thought i woukd bring some sweet stuff with me for a cuppa.

Emma xx


----------



## Scouse

Hi ladies just a quickie as been into work today and am absolutely cream crackered!  It went really well till i was leaving and bumped into an ex pupil who is about to pop her 2nd.........her first is only just 1 and she isn't 18 yet! That physically winded me but ok now!
Turned out i had a migraine (no really) was sick and in bed all day yesterday and still rough today!
But popped on to ask a qu - can you add onto to your existing mortgage?  If we go again in new year i want to add 10k to our existing mortgage - are you allowed
Miss E, Dax, Liggsy, Tama, Vaud, Donn, Sal, trolley, MrsN, Muffin,  and any other lovely ladies hope you are all well and 'having fun'


----------



## Tama

Hiya Scouse, that can not have been nice for you today   Re the mortgage I think it depends on the equity you have in the house and what the current value of the house is. If you owe £200,000 and your house is worth £230,000 then the bank may let you re-mortgage and take some of the £30,000 out - does that make sense?    xx


----------



## Scouse

Thanks Tama!
Yep luckily we have quite a bit of equity in house so fingers X
Do i have to tell them what i need it for and if so would i be better to say need it for house improvement


----------



## Scouse

ps i'm waiting to you see dr g before ibook my appointment!  I want all the details when you have been!


----------



## Tama

I think they may ask what the money is for and yes you could say home improvement    I can't wait to see Dr G everyone says he is so nice. Will give you all the details after the appointment, only 2 weeks to go! Yippee! xx


----------



## Hoping123

Evening ladies.

Shelley - thank you so much for the bubbles, how is LO?

Scouse - I agree with Tama about your mortgage but think it all depends on if you are fixed, tracker or variable as sometimes the penalty charges can make it not worthwhile.  When we moved house we "ported" our mortgage from the flat to the house then got a second mortgage to "top it up"  for the house so effectively got two mortgages but was the only way for us.  Best to ask your lender tbh but home improvements sounds more like they would help you than IVF.

Liggsy - hope you don't come down with the dreaded bug and that the BMS works for you, if i had a 28 day cycle I would be due tmrw and am getting tetchy so think on the way and unbelievably got even more pg news today - definitely something in the water.  This time the girl had a one night stand, got pg and is now having abortion.  Have still not cried though but him upstairs is definitely pushing me!!

Tama - hope things quieten down for you back at work, you must be so excited about your FU and Dr G.  If we don't get pg by next Spring we will be going down the IVF route so would love to pick your brains if it comes to that

MissE- more baking??!!!??  Can I join your support group just for the cake and shortbread?  Hope you are good and that tx gets underway soon

Donn1 - will be thinking of you on 9th Nov and hope that she doesn't arrive

Hello to Vaudelin, Mrsnormie, Trolley, Ladyhex, Salblade, Suzdee, Muffin, Glamis and to all you other lovely ladies. xx


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi ladies!!!

How are we all  

Miss E, Daxcat, Liggsy, Tama, Vaudelin, Donn, Sal, trolley, Loobie, Muffin, Hoping, Lady hex, Glamis, sorry to anyone i missed!!

I'm still bleeding  and i really want to have (sorry tmi) sex!!!!!! Grrrrr i don't even want BMS- i just wanna get started again 

I've only got until next Sunday as DH has SA take 2 next week  I really hope he is ok this time- for his sake 

I got through my first due date well- I just said a little something in my mind to my baby and had a tear and i could just carry on then and be happy. You were all right- 2011 WILL be my year  You girls are a great support  I love you all for it!! You all keep my going 


Love to you all!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## glamis

hello ladies

apologies for not being round much, still getting used to everything

but l do think of you all and keep you all in my prayers that you get your bfp's very soon


----------



## Scouse

Glamis I love your signature- making your circle bigger - that's so lovely    Hope you are keeping well?
Thank you for all your advice - going to ring them later but dh seems very reluctant so may speak to him later tonight and ring tom..
Hope you all have a wonderful Wed X


----------



## muffin1302

Hello everyone. Hope you are all well. I've not had chance to get on here as I've been decorating   Its gotta be done as we only have the bathroom and en suite to do then the house is done for a bit and I want to do it before I get my BFP     Back to work tonight for 2 nights  but off for the weekend x

Nice to hear from Glamis and Daxcat   How are the little sprogs doing? When are your scans?

MrsNormie well done for getting through your due date. Mine is in February and I'm so scared. I dont know how I will get through it   Especially as i know a few people due at the same time.

Sorry I havent mentioned everyone, I've got the house to sort before I go to work   Hope you are all ok and that we get some lovely BFP's on here soon x My next AF is due on my birthday (18th)   Just praying I dont start


----------



## liggsy

hi girls, sorry for whats going to be a short post, i have this nasty virus and feel like poop    im off work today.

Tama, how are you today hun? just over a week to go for fu, yay, finally! hope work is ok today xx

Glamis, lovely to hear from you, cant beleive your almost 12 wks already! xx

Muffin, boo to nights again, will keep fingers crossed that af stays away this month for you xx

Hoping, omg i cant beleive another pg around you, and 1 nite stand and abortion    just takes the p!ss doesnt it! im so sick of idiots getting pg when they dont even want kids, its just so infuriating. well done for not getting upset though hun, i know its hard   

hello to misse, vaudelin, daxcat, trolley, mrsnormie and everyone else.

need to have a sleep i think feeling a bit dizzy, back later xx


----------



## Hoping123

Evening all,  very quiet on here today so hope you are all ok.

Liggsy - hope you get better soon, all this pg is testing me but I am still ok, it is hard especially as she is not keeping it but she is not a friend so won't see her a lot.  I guess she has to do what is right for her but it is strange how this world works.

Mrsnormie - glad you got through Monday and hope next week goes ok for DH with the SA.

Muffin - hope you get on ok with the decorating and that your birthday brings you good things.

xx


----------



## MissE

Hello lovely ladies, where has everyone gone, it is really quiet on here. I hope you are all keeping ok.

Liggsy how are you feeling now huni, i hope you are a bit better.  

Hoping you are very brave and are dealing with all this pg news really well.

Muffin would you come to my house huni and do some decorating? Hope you have a nice weekend planned.

Glamis lovely to hear form you. So glad all is going well.

Scouse hope you are ok huni.

A big hi to all the other ladies, mrsnormie, trolley, daxcat, loobie, tama, kitten, vaudelin and anyone i've missed.

I got my phonecall today. have to go in and collect my drugs on monday. Dont have to do the dreaded sniffs this time though, woohoo!!!!!!!!! I will hopefully get my schedule too so then i will know when i am getting my lovely snowbabies put back where they belong. So nervous now but really excited too.  

Have a lovely weekend girlies.

Emma xx


----------



## Tama

Hiya MissE, yippee for collecting the drugs - all go now hun   It has been very quiet on here   I have been rather busy at work so just haven't had a moment to post! Hope you have a good weekend hun   xx

How is everyone? 

Liggsy are you feeling better sweetie? Hope you have a nice weekend   xx

Hoping, hope this week has been okay for you hun. Do you have something nice planned for the weekend? xx

Muffin, how are things with you hun? Hope you have a good weekend xx

Glamis hope all is well with you hun xx

Scouse how are things with you hun? xx

Trolley really hope you are okay sweetie   xx

Ladyhex/Daxcat/MrsNormie/Vaudelin/Donn1/Sal/Suzdee how are you all? Hope you are all okay xxx


----------



## muffin1302

Hello ladies. Hope you are all good. I've really fell behind with all your posts so please forgive me if I miss anyone. There's soo many of us   

MissE how are you feeling? Hope the sickness has subsided x How does the FET work? Do you not have to downregulate like IVF? I'm not very clued up as I only got as far as down regulating before my BFP was discovered.

Tama I'm good thanks, how are you hun? Are you feeling any better? The last time I remember you were feeling a little down   

Hoping I hope you are ok x   Its so hard finding out other people are pregnant especially when they dont want/deserve it but it will be your turn soon and you will be an amazing mummy   

Liggsy sorry you are poorly x Hope you feel better soon x Make sure DH looks after you x (unless he's like mine and gets man flu then you have no hope of getting any pampering!!  )

Scouse how are you? Have you had any luck getting some funds?   

Vaulelin are you ok? Are you allowed to ttc yet?

Hey Sal are you ok? Has the monitor moved up yet? I wouldnt get too worried x If not  maybe your body is re adjusting from your treatment?

Hello to Donn, Daxcat, Glamis, Trolley,Sudzee, MrsNormie, Kitten, and everyone else I've missed   

I'm on day 15 now and just had my second acu with the new lady. She seems really nice and is working with me to give me advice about diet etc rather than just sticking pins in me. Its a little different from last time. She puts the needles in then straight back out where as the other lady put them in the left me for ages. 
I think I'm going to keep seeing her. I've felt well all week and have a little colour in my face which is unusual. I'm not sure whether she did something last time or whether its all the water, apimist and other things are making me feel better. I'm feeling a lot more positive than I have done for a long time.   

I'm going to finish decorating this weekend then on my long week at work so I probably wont be around much but I'll be lurking and waiting for all these long overdue BFP's


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Hi Emma monday will be here before you know it and you will have your schedule, you must be so excited after all that waiting   .

Hi Hoping you're doing so well to cope with all that pg news, I would be a total wreck   .

Hi Donn1 hope a/f stays away for you this month   .

Hi Daxcat hope you're well   .

Hi Tama hope you're well   .

Hi Liggsy hope you are feeling better   .

Hi Scouse I hope you are able to add to your mortgage if needed, we've considered doing that if necessary, luckily my mum and dad are helping us at the minute.

Hi MrsNormie hope you've stopped bleeding  .

Hi Glamis hope you're well   .

Hi muffin hope work isn't too bad   . Sounds like acu is going really well.

Hi everyone else   .

Well I've given up with the monitor this month. a/f is due a week tomorrow, I'm not expecting much this month so just waiting for next month now. Just hpe it's a bit more normal.
salx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Muffin so glad this new acu lady seems to be helping you a lot more. I think you really have to feel comfortable in order to get any benefit. I'm glad you feel a bit more positive.  
FET is usually similar to ivf in that you are supposed to downreg but then instead of stimms you take hrt tablets to thicken the lining. I didnt take the pill with my last FET but this time they put me on the pill and told me i dont have to DR with the nasal spray cos the pill does the same thing.

Sal hi huni. Sorry your monitor has been misbehaving. Hopefully next month will be better for you.  

Tama hope you have a nice relaxing weekend, it will make up for being really busy.  

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

MissE Thats good about not having to down regulate. How are you feeling now with the pill? Is it still making you feel sick?

Sal   Hopefully your body just needs a month off from everything and next month will be a bit more straight forward x


----------



## MissE

Hi muffin, i'm ok thanks. Still quite nauseous every morning, it usually passes by about lunchtime. Asked the nurse about it today and she said it is quite normal to have nausea when on the pill.
Hope you are keeping ok huni.

Emma xx


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi Guys- sorry for the no show the last few days- been on long days and LsE so very tired 

On CD 10- stopped bleeding at CD 8 thank god but its no good because from CD 11 to CD 16/17 My husband has to not do anything because of his SA  I don't ovulate on my own anyway but i didn't think i would bleed so you never know i might ovulate  but never mind!! I'm just glad everything is nice at the minute with xmas and stuff coming up 

You guys got any xmas shopping done? I have done probably about half of mine now 

Love to u all xxx


----------



## Hoping123

Mrsnormie - glad you have stopped bleeding, shame about no BMS but just enjoy yourselves when you can!

MissE - excellent news that things are moving forward for you ready for FET, sorry you still feel sick on the pill - how long have you got to stay on it for?

Tama - how are you? My week was ok, pg news left right and centre but am staying strong as it will be us one day, not this month though as AF arrived today after spotting for couple of days.  Not surprised tbh as had been ill this month so looking forward to AF being over and getting back on with everything.

Liggsy - are you feeling any better yet?

Salblade - sorry CBFM is still messing around but you never know so will be   that AF doesn't arrive next week

Hope everyone else is having a lovely weekend.
AFM - AF arrived today which I was expecting so am fine about it, just looking forward to getting going again next month and not being ill so able to do my head stands afterwards.  Been reading some lovely adoption stories on  here so am feeling very positive about life. Hope it continues and we can have a lovely few months before maybe starting tx next year. x


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies,

Well it is    today even in the office    I can see my breath in the office it is that cold.....nope I'm not joking! 

MissE how are you hun? How was your weekend? How are things coming along? xx

Hoping sorry you had so many pg announcements    They are so very hard. Glad you are feeling positive xx

Liggsy how are you hun? Hope you are feeling better    Good luck today      xx

Sal sorry the monitor isn't playing ball. Hope af stays way xx

MrsNormie hope you are okay hun. Yep I've started my Christmas shopping    I love it! Have to say I started shopping about 3 months ago    If I see something I always get it and put it way in my 'christmas draw'! xx

Muffin how are things hun? Glad your acu is going well xx

Ladyhex/Vaudelin/Donn1/Scouse/Trolley, Suzdee, Glamis hope you are all well.

AFM had af pains on Friday and by Sat am I had a full on bleed! So today is cd3. I always hope that af will not arrive but without fail she always turns up!    Anway nothing I can do about it so just have to pick myself up and carry on. Saw my GP on Friday and he agreed to send me for the level one tests. So had bloods done at the hospital this morning, so now just have to wait and see what comes back! x


----------



## MrsNormie

hiya girls!!!

Tama- Sorry about AF hunni  I must be the only person whose ever please to see the witch come!! Good luck with your levels!!

Hope everyone is good 

Liggsy/sal/MissE/Lady hex/Vaudelin/Donn1/Scouse/Trolley/Hoping/Suzdee/Muffin/Glamis sorry to anyone missed xxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Tama sorry about af arriving, it is so unfair. Hoping this month is better for you. Great news thta the gp sent you for level 1 tests, at least it will give you some info.

MrsNormie how are you doing? Hope you are ok.  

Liggsy hope you are feeling better huni.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies. Just a quick update from me. ET scheduled for 10th Dec which means OTD is xmas eve. Hoping we got a lovely xmas pressie.      

Catch up later girlies, heading to acu now.

Emma xx


----------



## Trolley

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been awol but been having a tough time at home :0(

Tama - thank you for the PM honey . . .

Had the ozzie rellies for 3 weeks in total which was hard but DH and I haven't been getting on so TTC has been at the back of my mind sadly and this forum was making things harder for me so I dipped out for a while . . hope you all forgive me - you have all been in my thoughts I promise.

To remain sane I have been out lots with friends partying which included lots of birthday drinkies and shopping as I have lost weight and feel quite good.

Hoping things will improve soon . . . we will see . . .

I will try and catch up on all your posts over the next few days but in the meantime take care

T
x


----------



## Tama

Ah Trolley it is so good to hear from you sweetie   Don't you worry about needing time out, think everyone does from time to time. Hope you have sorted things out with dh now, always hard when you have people staying in the house! Really lovely to see you back and look forward to catching up when you are ready     xx

MissE how are you feeling? I too am hoping you have the best Christmas ever   xx

Muffin how are you today hun? Hope all is well xx

Liggsy sorry work is busy for you - think you have send the slow time to me   Sending you BIG   xx

Hoping how are things hun? Hope you are okay xx

Hope everyone else is okay and getting on well     xx

AFM work is slow, but sssssssshhhhhhhhh don't tell anyone   They have finally sorted the heating in my office. Turns out the rads had all be turned down to low so no wonder there was no heat! So am feeling warmer which is so nice the weather is cold and windy and very wet in Suffolk at the moment! Sorry seem to have a case of the verbals!   xx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls, sorry i have been awol for a few days, was poorly sick last week and felt rough, better now though   

Tama, glad the heating is sorted in your office, nothing worse than being freezing cold in the office! Thanks for your messages and all your support hunny, you are fab    im feeling much more    thanks to you
Sorry your af arrived last week hun, i know we all hope she will not arrive but then she always does    you have lots to be    about with your tests done and your apts coming up, i am    for good news for you hunny xxx

Trolley, ah hun its lovely to hear from you, so sorry things are tough at home, not easy with having house guests for so long either    really hope things get sorted soon for you, we are all here for you if you need us xx

MissE, thats fab news! xmas eve BFP coming up for you          it will be the best xmas pressie ever! Hows your back now hun? hope its better. Hows the sicky feeling with the pill? hope that doesnt last long for you xx

Muffin, how are you hun? hope your not working too hard. Its lovely to hear how positive you are feeling hun    glad you are enjoying acu too, so does this new woman not leave the needles in for half an hour or so? must be different ways of doing it then    wishing you tonnes of luck hun xx

MrsNormie, how are you hun? xmas shopping? i havent even thought about starting it    gor my mums birthday to sort out first   

Hoping, how are things with you hun? hope you have not had any more pg announcements? sorry af arrived hun, but good on you for the pma for this month xx

Sal, sorry the monitor got the better of you, did me too, much happier without it    will be    af stays away for you anyway hun, you never know xxx

Hello to everyone else too sorry to those i have missed   

Had my 2nd fu yesterday, got my AMH results, fall into the "low fertility" bracket, which did upset me yesteday but today im back to being positive again! (thanks tama   ) 
Not nice to be told that but wont let it get me down, there is still a chance and thats all we need! Keeping up all my supplements and acu what more can i do?   
On CD26 today, so far i have only had a tiny bit of brown spotting, so you never know      im sure af will be here soon though, probably just in time for skunk anansie concert sat night    xxx


----------



## Scouse

Sorry I've been awol too........ just trying to get some normality back into my life and that includes NOT letting fertility problems taking over our lives!  Hence staying away - well that's bit of a lie - I still watch you all but don't reply!
Tama glad you have heating sorted - nothing worse than sitting for hours when you're cold.  Sorry the witch flew in, better luck next month! Your DR G app must be soon?
Trolley sorry things are tough at home - this whole business can make daily life a toil at the best of times but with the added hindrance of visitors it's no wonder you're struggling!
liggsy glad you are feeling bit better, there seem to be so many viruses going round!  Hope you're fighting fit and raring to go asap!  But if that spotting turns out to be implantation bleeding you can put your feet up for next 8 months!
Hoping sorry your witch flew in too - we never give up hoping do we!
Miss E you are in for the 'biggest and bestest' xmas present EVER!
Muffin, MrsN, Sal, and everyone else hoping life is treating you well!


----------



## Hoping123

Evening all, very quickly as DH is cooking dinner (yes, I am spoilt!)

Tama - we are cycle buddies! I am now on CD4 as AF arrived properly on Saturday which personally I am very pleased about as I am rubbish at keeping track of days so now I can ask you!!!!  Glad to hear your office is warmer now.  I am ok, still on AF but is lighter so should be over by Thursday read for the BMS to start again.

Liggsy - sorry about your appt yesterday but there is still hope so fingers crossed that your LO will arrive soon.  No more pg announcements for me thank goodness but SIL is due in just over two weeks so am giving myself a good talking to about being happy when it happens and no crying allowed!

Trolley - sorry you and DH are going through a rough patch but hope that now your visitors have gone  you can have some alone time and get back on track and be happy again

MissE - excellent news about your FET in December and I will have absolutely everything crossed for you that you have the perfect Christmas.  Did you ever get your money mess up sorted out?

Scouse - how are you?

A big hello everyone else. xx


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Hi muffin hope you're well   .

Hi MrsNormie how orgainised are you, with your christmas shopping. I only have a couple of bits done but hoping to get a few more this week.

Hi Hoping sorry a/f turned up   . Hope this month is the one   .

Hi Tama sorry a/f turned up   . Glad the heating in your office is sorted, the last thing you want to be is cold in this yucky weather. Only a couple of days to your follow up, bet you can't wait.

Hi Emma glad you have your ET date, only a month before you're PUPO   .

Hi Trolley hope things get better for you soon   .

Hi liggsy, glad you're feeling better. So pleased you're feeling positive again after your results yesterday   . Hope a/f stays away.

Hi Scouse glad you're trying to get normality back. I keep on trying, but just can't seem to stay away   .

Hi everyone else   .

Well the witch is on her way   . I've started spotting tonight so should be full flow tomorrow. Stomach is hurting so I've treat myself to a decaff capacino whilst snuggled up on the settee. Hope next month is better .
salx


----------



## MissE

HI girlies, how are you all doing?

Trolley sorry you are having some trouble at home. It is difficult especially when there are relatives staying with you. I hope everything sorts itself out for you soon huni.  

Tama glad they got the heating sorted out for you huni, nothing worse than having to work when you are freezing.

Liggsy sorry to hear about your results yesterday  . I hope af stays away, keep your chin up huni. I'm ok thanks hun, back is feeling much better.

Scouse hope you are doing ok huni.  

Hoping how are you huni, lovely to be spoilt now and again. No huni, still havent got my money back, 2 weeks now and no word. I'll have to call into the bank and see what is going on cos it is taking forever.     

Sal sorry to hear af is on her way.  Enjoy your cappucino, hope next month is better for you.

A big hi to muffin, kitten, glamis, mrsnormie and anyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## MrsNormie

ooooooo you've all been busy chatting!! I can't keep up!!

I'm not really that organised with xmas!! normally its xmas eve before i start!! But I thought if i was going to start my treatment in December i better start early......but as that isn't going to happen now i thought well i might as well carry on!! 

Hope you are all ok and goodluck to tama for tomorrow!!

I know what its like for rough patches and me and Mart are right back on track and we got some amazing news last night- looks like he was granted the transfer from reading to bristol (not sure if i mentioned he worked in reading, but that was part of our issues as when i had the 2nd miscarriage he had to stay away for a week with work and he found it very hard)

So all i need now is to get a BFP and i have got my perfect little family <3 I'm just so glad we will be working in the same town again! and no more staying away for weeks a time- no more meeting up for just BMS and no more pressure- I'm so happy 

Have a great day girls!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies, the sun is shining - for now but it is still soooooooooooooo cold outside. Anyone would think it's winter   

Liggsy how are you feeling today sweetie? I'm always here to support you hun, that's my job   Hope work is okay today xx

MrsNormie, yippee so pleased your dh got the transfer must be a real weight off your mind xx

Sal sorry to hear that af is on her way   I do hate the witch   (well unless I'm waiting for dr'ing to start   ) xx

Hoping, yippee a cycle buddy   Sorry af got you but lets hope this month is better for us both    xx

MissE how are things hun? Hope everything is going okay. Can't believe you haven't had your money back   I'd be in there telling them you want intrest on that money, they would if the shoe was on the other foot! Hope you get it sorted out xx

Scouse sorry you've been having a bit of a time of it   I know it can all get a little too much   Hope you start to feel a little brighter xx

Trolley hope you are okay hun, thinking of you   xx

Muffin you okay hun? Hope all is well xx

Vaudelin how are things with you? Hope you are okay xx

Hope everyone else is okay xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Hello girls, I am still here but lurking!  I am still positive for pelvic infection so more ABs for me I expect (I will see Dr G tomorrow).  Fingers crossed I will be infection free by the New Year and me and DH will be able to start BMS again.  

I still read all the posts and hope and pray each day that there will be a BFP on this thread very soon.

Sending a special hug and good luck to Tama for tomorrow - I hope you get some answers.

xxxx


----------



## Tama

Vaudelin sorry you are having to take another round of AB but hope this knocks it on the head for you    Good luck with Dr G tomorrow - maybe we'll bump into each other there one day    Take care hun xx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

Tama, tonnes of lucj coming your way for tomorrow, hope you get some answers and it goes really well hun    have fun shopping afterwards too    xxx

MissE, Glad your back is better hun. Cant beleive you still havent had your money back from the bank, thats a disgrace! imagine if we did that to them, we would have all kinds of charges slapped on    ooh it makes me mad. Hope your ok hun and the pill is not making you sick still xx

Vaudelin, oh hun im sorry you have to take more AB's, best to get it all sorted once and for all before trying again though    Good luck with Dr G tomorrow hun xx

Hoping,  Glad you have not had any more pg announcements hun, think you have had more than your fair share!
Wont be easy with your sil due in few weeks, just got to remember that will be you soon   . Dont forget to keep rubbing that statue hunny xx

MrsNormie, yay, fab news about dh's transfer, you must be over the moon. See, its the start of good things to come for you both   

Scouse, so sorry you have been having a bad time hun, really hope your ok    we are all here for you hun xx

Sal, how are you hun? Sorry AF is on the way, hope its a false alarm, if not loads of luck for next month instead      xx

Muffin, hope your ok hun xx

Trolley, thinking of you hun   

Kitten, where are you hun?    come back   

Well my temp dropped this morning so was expecting af, even though i only ov'd 10 days ago, nothing yet so heres hoping she wont arrive   
If she does, i shall be starting clomid for a few months, not sure how i feel about that, dont like the idea of more drugs but cant be any worse than IVF drugs can it   
got to be worth a try anyway. I can still stay here though cant i? its still almost natuarlly    xxxx


----------



## Hoping123

Where is everyone today?  Hope you are all ok.

Tama - have been thinking of you with your FU appt and really hope that they can answer the questions you have.  I am sure you will be on here soon to let us know.

Vaudelin - sorry you are having to have more AB's but I suppose at least you found out now and can get them over and done with.  Not nice though.  Hope it won't ok with Dr G today.

Liggsy - I am sure you can stay on here whilst taking clomid, would miss you otherwise.  I have been   that AF still hasn't arrived and the clomid won't be necessary for you

MissE - I would definitely get on to the bank, takes the mick.  As everyone else has said if the shoe were on the other foot they would be charging you, just hope your mortgage isn't being affected too much

Mrsnormie - excellent news about the transfer and will be great to ease the pressure of BMS which may just make the difference that you need.  Fingers crossed

Thinking of everyone else, hope you have all survived this rainy, windy Thursday and are all looking forward to a nice weekend. x


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies

Sorry dh and I had a day out after the FU, had lunch and did some shopping   So appointment went okay. Started off not so good as when we arrived we got told the cons we had come to see had been called away to theatre so we'd have to see someone else. I said I wasn't happy as I'd waited 3 months to see her. So lovely nurse went off and 20 minutes later came back to say Dr M would be up with us soon. Was a good job because I would have had tears!

So Dr M went through the notes, said she felt the LP was okay to do again, I would stay on the same dose of gonal F. I asked about the egg quality, which she said was good. However on this last cycle we went to blast and had 2 blasts out of 7 embies. Normally she would expect to see 4 - so this worries me   

She said my AMH was 9.09 which is low   so worried about that too but she said as we got 10 eggs it really wasn't anything to worry about - but I am!

She said to look at immunes as it was a good idea. So that was good. She then said we can start dr'ing on the 1st Jan 2011!

Sorry a little long winded   All in all is was okay. No real answers but guess they can't do that but she was very nice and I just hope that our 3rd IVF will work   

So how is everyone? The weather has been sooooo nasty! I took the dogs out this morning while dh was doing some work before we went off to the clinic and it was so nasty. Cold, wet and a chilly wind!

Will catch up tomorrow   xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?

Tama good for you asking to see the Dr. I'm glad things went well for you. It is really good that your egg quality is good, i know the other bits of info are worrying but really hoping everything works out for you.   1st Jan isnt that far away now.

Vaudelin sorry to hear you are still positive for infection, hope the next batch of ABs does the trick huni.

Liggsy hope af stays away huni. If you have to start clomid then you can definitely stay here, we would only miss you too much. Look at me sure, i'm still here and my ttc naturally is over for now.

MrsNormie great news about your hubbys transfer. It will definitely ease the pressure of BMS and will hopefully be lucky for you.

Hoping how are you doing today? 

A big hi to all the other ladies. Hope you are all inside and out of this awful cold, wet, windy weather. Thank crunchie it is friday tomorrow.

Emma xx


----------



## MrsNormie

hi guys just a quicky as i am going to bed

Tama- atleast you got to see ur dr! and i would of been exactly the same  Good luck for Jan 

I reckon I am going to ovulate/or i am ovulating!!!! Which apart from Feb has not happened for years!! My dream of an august baby may happen!!! I am gonna pray and hope for the best!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all today? It is very quiet on here, hope everyone is well.

MrsNormie, good luck with the BMS, hoping your dream comes true.

Sending you all big hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies,

MissE I agree everyone has gone very quiet......hello anyone there....?   

How are things hun? Hope the pill isn't creating too many problems for you    Do you have anything nice planned for the weekend? DH is going to have me painting    xx

Liggsy how are you today sweetie? Hope all is okay    Have you got anything nice planned for the weekend? xx

MrsNormie good luck for this cycle hun      xx

Hoping how are things hun? Hope all is okay xx

  to everyone else hope you are all okay - have a good weekend xx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls, hope you are all well.

Tama, hows things with you today hun? im so pleased things went well with your fu, and you are all ready for Tues too    will be sending tonnes of    vibes that you get looked after really well and you get some answers hun.
Do you have much planned for the weekend then hun? Im off to see skunk anansie tomorrow night in Manchester, really looking fwd to it, they were fab last year! xxx

MissE, hope you are ok hun, it has been quiet on here for a few days, everyone seems to drop off    im still here, still waiting for AF, should be any day now (or not, please)    xx

Hoping, hi hun how are you? have you got much on this weekend? hope it goes well this month for you     give that statue an extra rub xx

MrsNormie, yay for ovulating!! lots of luck for this month hun xx

Trolley, hope you are ok hun xx

Vaudelin, how did things go with Dr G? hope you are ok xx

Hello to everyone else too   

Jock did well in his 1st class at puppy university last night    he was a good boy although its hard to train him with soooo many distractions little bugger   
I have to take him back to the vets tomorrow now as his eyes are still looking bit sore and all gross stuff coming out of them too, like sleep but nasty lookinig, poor baby.
Im off to see skunk anansie tomorrow night, cant wait, really good last year they were! hope everyone has nice things planned for the weekend   
Im on cd29 today 12dpo, really would love for af not to arrive but i dont hold out much hope, why do we allow ourselves to beleive eh, oh well    xx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Liggsy    Sorry to hear that Jock as poorly eyes, poor little man    I'm sure the vet will get him sorted out. Okay now this is really showing my age but skunk anansie? I have been trying to get things ready for Tuesday but today at work has been rather busy    I've copied my last two treatment reports so he can see what drugs I was on and the results etc. Starting to feel a little    now!    I will pray that af doesn't turn up for you sweetie      Hope you have a fab weekend. DH will have me painting all weekend, boo    xx


----------



## liggsy

You have never heard of skunk anansie?    they have been around for years. Quite rocky, very good live! you must know this one....weak as i aaaaam, no tears for you, weak as i aaaaamm    id never get on x factor would i!
Ah hun im sure it will all be fine on tues, its the build up to it thats the worst    you sound very organised anyway, from what ive heard he is VERY good   
Boo to painting all weekend, is this co syou got away with it at half term hun? xxx


----------



## Tama

oh yeah I know    Yep painting now because I got left off during half term, knew that would come back to bite me in the bum    Yes, I keep reading about him and everyone says he is very nice so fingers crossed we'll gte sorted! xx


----------



## Scouse

Sorry not been around but really pulling up my boot laces and kicking myself right up the     and trying to sort my head out.
But just wanted to say Tama my bro is giving us the money for DR G's test so really looking forward to hearing from you RE tests/ costs etc
I haven't forgotten you all but racing out to do the shopping before the rugby starts!


----------



## liggsy

Hello......where is everyone? we dropped off the 1st page girls!

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Scouse

Hi liggsy there must be alot of 'muffin making' going on keeping everyone away!   
Tama just wanted to wish you well for your appointment tom!  Let me know how you get on X
Hello to everyone else!  Off to finish the grouting in the bathroom!


----------



## Tama

Yes, I agree it is very quiet.....where is everyone?   

Liggsy, sorry af turned up for you hunny    Really hoping that clomid will do the trick for you       xx

Scouse thanks for the good luck wishes. I will let you know how I get on. Hoping we don't have to spend too much money tomorrow, gulp! But if we do we do! I had the level one results back today so will collect them from GP's office tomorrow to take with me for Dr G to look at    So lovely of your brother to pay for the tests for you    xx

MissE hope everything is going well for you hun     xx

Muffin you okay hunny? xx

MrsNormie hope everything is okay with you xx

Trolley thinking of you and sending you HUGE    xx

Vaudelin hope you are okay hun and that it won't be too much long with the AB for you. Have you been back to see Dr G? How did it go? xx

Hoping how are you hun? How was the weekend? xx

Sal/Donn1/Kitten/Glamis/ladyhex and anyone else I've missed a BIG hello


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, sorry i have been late getting on today. Work was really busy.

Liggsy how are you huni? Sorry af turned up and i hope clomid helps huni.  

Scouse how are you doing? Sounds like you have been a busy bee decorating.  

Tama how are you doing? Hope all goes well at your appointment tomorrow huni. Fingers crossed you wont have to pay out too much money.  

A big hi to all the other ladies, mrsnormie, vaudelin, hoping, kitten, muffin, donn, sal, glamis and anyone i've missed.

Well ladies this is my last week on the pill, woohoo!!!!!!! I cant believe that the time seems to be flying by now.

Sending you all loads of love and hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## Tama

Hiya MissE, yippee...one more week! So what happens next? I've never done a FET cycle so not sure. Wishing you lots of luck   xx


----------



## MissE

Hi Tama, i finish the pill on saturday and then next thursday i start hrt to thicken the womb lining. I take hrt until 7th Dec and then i have a lining scan and fingers crossed et will go ahead after that. It is definitely not as bad physically on your body as a full tx.

Hope you are ok huni.

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, where is everyone today?   It has seriously gone quiet on here, we are disappearing off the first page again.

Tama i hope all went well with your appointment today.       

Hope you are all having a good week so far.

Emma xx


----------



## Bluebell9

It is quiet isn't it - haven't been on for a while so thought I'd catch up & was hoping for some good news from some of you ladies     

How is everyone? Good look with FET MissE - it is so much easier than full cycle but its still tough, keeping everything crossed for you!!

Scouse & Tama good luck with your tests!

Liggsy hope your pup is ok, how old is he?

AFM been up & down recently. Think its with Christmas coming up - we've been pregnant the last 2 Christmas - talked to DP and think we might miss BMS this month so we can just enjoy the festivities without worrying about another miscarriage in January    . We can start afresh in Jan then.

Take care everyone

Bluebell xx


----------



## Scouse

Popped on to read Tama's news try again tom.
Bluebell i think your plan is a good idea - you have been thro so, so much that giving your mind and body a rest seems to be sensible!  Enjoy your 'time off' and relax over xmas!  Best of luck X


----------



## Tama

Sorry ladies, yesterday was mad and didn't get home until late and all I wanted was my bed - getting old! Appointment with Dr G went well, he is very nice but did talk fast! Had to ask him to repeat a few things   Anyway he said my thyroid antibodies are up and this indicates immune issues such as raised NK cells. We talked through the different tests and have decided to have the full panel down which include the NK full work up, DNA testing for both dh and I, chromosome testing etc, hidden c etc. Cost more than we thought   but dh said if it shows something it's worth it - not sure if I'll think that if they all come back clear!! Scouse I can pm you more details if you'd like rather than bore everyone with things   

Liggsy hope you are okay and had a good day at work   xx

MissE hope you are feeling okay hun xx

Scouse will catch up with you if you'd like some further details? xx

Bluebell hello hun, sorry things have been up and down   Hope you can enjoy Christmas xx

BIH hello to everyone else, hope you are all okay


----------



## Scouse

Glad it went well Tama and let's hope it shows up that 'missing jigsaw piece'
Yes please Tama - as much info on the tests and cost as you have time to post. Thank you! Hopefully going to ring them Fri for an appoinment.  So you have an initial cons then go back for tests then do you have to go bak for results?


----------



## Tama

Hey Scouse, will pm you hun x


----------



## liggsy

Hi Girls,

MissE, great news, one more week of the pill yippee! this is going quickly hun, your little snow babies will be waking up soon   

Tama, glad it went well yesterday, i know its bloomin expensive to have all the tests, but got to be worth while just to make sure everything is fine, or else find something and fix it    good luck woth the tests today xx

Bluebell, nice to hear from you hun. I dont blame you for putting it on hold until the new year, prob for the best hun, at least you wont be worrying about it happening again    My pup is 

Scouse, how are you doing hun? good luck booking your apt with Dr G xx

Everyone else seems to have dropped off here    hope everyone is ok.

Well i have started the clomid girls, dont like the side effects already, feels like when on d/r drugs    bad headaches, bad mood swings (poor dh)    lets just hope it works   
Had my 1st session of reflexology on monday, it was fab, really enjoyed it. She did pick up on my thyroid though and said i should have it tested again as it felt grainy    have booked in to see my GP next week to see if i can have it tested again and get the actual numbers rather than just "normal" etc. xxx


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Hi Tama glad your appointment went well. I hope you get some answers   . It's amazing how much tests cost. I've only had what my clinic offers but mine have cost about £500 - 
£600 and my clinic is cheap, so I can only imagine what yours are costing, but it's got to be worth it if it gives you an answer.

Hi liggsy hope the clomid works for you, the side effects are horrible, I found it worse than d/r. Glad reflexology went well   .

Hi Scouse hopew you manage to get an appointment with Dr G.

Hi Emma only a few more days of the pill. You'll be well on your way soon   .

Hi Bluebell hope you will be ready to try again in the new year   .

Hi MrsNormie, Hoping, muffin, Vaudilin and everyone else   .

Well a/f did arrive in full force and I'm now on cd8 and the CBFM is still showing 2 bars   . Phoned my clinic yesterday to see if my results were back and was told I may have to wait 8 weeks   . So I'm going to leave it another 3 weeks and then try again. Just hoping I won't need them.
salx


----------



## Tama

Sal, good luck with the results hun   Like you say hopefully it will be worth it to get answers! Good luck this month hun    xx

Liggsy, how are you today sweetie? What cd are you at now? Hope things are okay - will pm you   xx

Hope everyone is okay x


----------



## liggsy

Hi Sal, 8 weeks    thats a long time to wait for blood results!! hope everything is ok with them though hun    Sorry af arrived, she did for me too    im also finding the mood swings worse than d/r, but headaches are just as bad    Lots of luck this month hun xx

Tama, have replied to your pm hun    im on cd4 today, not even bothering with CBFM cant be bothered with it.
Hope the painting is going well hun    xxx

Does anyone know if the side effects of clomid stop after you take them? you only take them for 5 days so im hoping from day 6 the headaches will stop?


----------



## Vaudelin

Tama - glad to hear you got on well with Dr G, he is such a nice man but yes he does talk fast! Can you tell me what the DNA tests are as I don't think he has mentioned these to me and I was wondering if I needed them?  

They take quite alot of vials (blood) for the immunes test so make sure you have a good meal beforehand and drink plenty of fluids (and definitely drink water afterwards) (sorry to sound like your Mum!).  

Am very excited for you that you are finally onto the next stage and am keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Please keep us updated.  

BIG hugs and hellos to everyone else - I am keeping an eye on all of you! xxxxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Vaudelin, thanks for the tips   I will def make sure that I have a good breakfast and have plenty of water   The DNA test thing I was on about is the DQa test for the markers to see if the markers between dh and I are the same or different as they should be and the LAD test- think DNA isn't really accurate   Just me not really fully processing the info last night! These are the two tests that dh and I are both having and the chlomydia test we are both having. Have you had these tests? I can't wait to get them  done and get the results back! Really hoping we get some answers! Have you had results back, if so have you found anything? Sorry 20 questions!   xx


----------



## muffin1302

Hello everyone. I'm finally finished decorating   

Tama, Hope you can finally get some answers with all these tests they're gonna do   

Hey Vaudelin how are you? x How are you getting on? Can you ttc yet? x I hope so, you have waited so long x

Liggsy hope you feel better soon on the clomid x   What kind of dog is Jock? He looks completley different to you last photo or am I being thick?   

Hello Sal x. Cant believe they make you wait 8 weeks   Hope you are ok x Hope you get that 3rd bar soon     

Hey scouse, are you ok hun? x

Bluebell sounds like a good plan so you can enjoy christmas this year x

MissE hooray for the last week of pills   Its come round so quickly!!! Wont be long before your little embies are back with you   

MrsNormie, glad to hear you and DH are back on track x 

Big hugs to Hoping, Ladyhex, Trolley, Donn, Sudzee, glamis, Daxcat and anyone I have missed.   Hope you are all ok x


----------



## daxcat

Hi Ladies, I still read the board but am cautious of posting as I don't want to upset anyone. 
Tama, I'm really glad you got to have your appointment with Dr G, he sounds like a really nice guy.

I just thought I'd update you with me, My Downs screening came back low risk but they discovered I'm high risk for Edwards syndrome and gave me a 1 in 75 risk. I had an emergency appointment at the hospital today and they've taken a piece of placenta for testing. The procedure has a 1 in 100 risk of miscarriage but Edwards syndrome is fatal, usually before birth.
I should have the results in 10 days, hope so much it's negative!!!

MissE -      for your tx. XXXX

Love to Vaudelin, Muffin, Liggsey, Kitten, Suzdee, MrsNormie, Salblade, Scouse, Bluebell and anyone I've forgotten. XXXXX

Shelley. XXXXXXXX


----------



## muffin1302

Daxcat dont be worried about posting. We need positive stories to keep us all going   Hope the test is all ok.     Apart from that hope you are ok x


----------



## Scouse

Daxcat the worry never stops even after - or even more - AFTER you get your miraculous bfp!!!  Pray test results are rushed thro and are negative so you can chill and enjoy!
Tama thanks for pm sanned quickly but will digest in time!  Can't believve the costs tho.  I've had a uterine biopsy for nk cells - i wouldn't need that again would i?


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Bluebell sorry you are felling up and down. It is a good idea to have a wee break and enjoy yourselves for a bit. You have been through so much. Hope you have a lovely christmas, good luck for the new year.  

Tama glad things went well with your appointment. Hopefully all the tests will give you some answers so you can proceed with your tx.  

Liggsy good luck with the clomid huni. Sorry you are having some bad side effects, hope they settle soon for you.  

Sal hi huni. Hope your monitor goes up to 3 bars very soon. Sorry to hear about your test results and having to wait yet again.  

Muffin how are you doing huni? Hooray for finishing decorating.  

Vaudelin how are you my lovely?   

Daxcat i'm so sorry to hear you have all that worry huni. Nothing is ever simple. I hope the results come back very quickly and that they are negative to give you a chance to relax and enjoy your pregnancy.  Dont be afraid to post here huni, you give us all hope.

A big hi to all the other ladies, hoping, mrsnormie, donn, glamis, suzdee, kitten and anyone else i've missed. Sending you all big hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all keeping. 

Thank goodness it is friday, if i have to do one more day in here i think i might crack up.  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend planned, i'm going to do some xmas shopping and bake some xmas cakes.

Chat soon.

Emma xx


----------



## liggsy

Hi Girls,

MissE, yay for friday!! i cant wait to get out of here today, been a loooooong week! Its getting so close for you now, how exciting. Have a lovely weekend, xmas shopping and baking xx

daxcat,    your results are rushed through, 10 days is too long to wait for news like that. I truly hope all is going to be fine. must be such a scary time for you though    getting pg is hard enough as it is without added stress. Please dont stop posting, we need the positive stories hun xx

Muffin, yay for no more decorating    Jock is a border terrier, he was much younger in the last pic, and he was running so his ears were sticking up    xx

Tama, how are you hunny? hope your ok and have anice weekend planned xx

Vaudelin, hope you are ok too hun xx

Sal, Bluebell, mrs normie, trolley and everyone else, hope your all well girls xx

Have a busy weekend planned, got dh's sis and soon to be bil and their dog bob coming to stay for the weekend, oh joy 2 terrors destroying my house    will be lovely really! 
Then its my mums birthday on sunday and im cooking her fave b'day tea. Will be pooped by monday again    have a good weekend girls xx


----------



## MrsNormie

hi everyone!!!

How are we all?? I'm on CD 23 and I haven't had one positive OPK this month.....BUT my mucus was like it was when i ovulate so i'm not sure whether i did or not- but I'm getting some crazy symptoms!! Not sore boobs as such but a bit tender and i know they r there type thing, mega nausea thats really bad then goes away after 5 minutes, I'm peeing more, i'm bloated, feel strange really and all of a sudden i want a certain food tht i not had in a long time!!

Not sure whats up with me atm!! Maybe physcological?? But whatever it is we will soon find out  

I'm off to pick DH up now but will promise to do personals tomorrow!!!

Hope u r all good xxxxx


----------



## Scouse

Hi everyone just checkingup onyou all!
MrsN    that your 'symptoms' are pregnancy linked!  What day would you be due/ likely to test? Good Luck X
Liggsy have a wonderfully busy weekend!  And good luck with the dogs   
Daxcat how you feeling?  Hope those results come back so you can relax and enjoy being a mummy to be!   
Miss E you're organised!  Good for you!  I'm sort of 'dreading' it again thos year! My own faut but i always seem to have a -ve just before xmas   
Tama how you feeling RE tests?    EXCITED? POOR?   
Blebell getting excited about your last 'wet' xmas Well you can't drink too much when your 'triplets' are conceived then born   
Vaudelin, sal, muffin, trolley,kitten, suz and glamis
Sorry ladies i haven't mentioned personally but been a really rough week here (mainly work) and been up most of night with migraine! Will catch up with later!


----------



## MrsNormie

Hiya!!!

Scouse- Hope you r feeling better now 

liggsy- Hope you are having a nice weekend with the family

MissE- Hows your tx going?? Get any shopping done??

Daxcat- hope your results come sooner and   they are good news

Hope you are all well- Hoping, Ladyhex, Trolley, Donn, Sudzee, glamis, tama, Salblade, Vaundelin, Muffin- sorry to anyone i missed!!! 

I'm on CD 25 and still having symptoms and no AF spotting or signs or anything but as i said i don't have periods on my own until this cycle!! I did a test last night- ov and pg and both negative- i was sure the pg was positive then the line disappeared before the finishing time- DH reckons its either way too early or its just the litnus paper- i don't mind either way cos i said we are waiting for DH SA results on 29th  

xxxxxxx


----------



## Scouse

Well WHENEVER I test I CAN GUARANTEE the witch will fly in within a few hours!  MrsN really hope it's just too soon and the wicked witch keeps flying over!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muffin1302

Hello ladies. Hope you are ok. I'm off to work in an hour   on 12 hour nights!

Sorry I'm a bit of a lurker these days. Been so busy with work and decorating but hopefully I'll find some time in the week to say hello to everyone personally x

AF arrived on Friday so I'm back on day 3. I was really upset over the last few days. My GP has referred me for counselling as I'm struggling with the miscarriage but the referral will take about 8 weeks    Good job I'm not suicidal!!

I've booked my first reflexology session on Weds, I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Scouse

Muffin really sorry you're struggling    Really hope counselling and reflexology help!  They have both been a great help to me!
Well I've arragned  to add onto the mortgage so money will be in bank in time for new year depending on what we decide to do next!
And i've arranged level2 tests at clinic but when i told dh he asked did he have to go as it was just some bloods! I didn't know if to    or    So don't know if that's his way of saying 'no more' but if it is HE HAS TO SAY IT!  Feeling really confused and sad! 
Cos he knew he was in dog house he did pay off my credit card!!!!!!
Love to everyone else!


----------



## Scouse

And just been to loo (sory tmi) and there she is AF full flow!!!!!!!!


----------



## muffin1302

Scouse sorry AF is here   I wouldn't read so much into DH's comment. Maybe he is just feeling a little stressed. The problem with these men is that they never admit how much it affects them too, and its easy to think they don't care. I know mine does anyway! He just bottles it up.
I'm sure he isnt saying he doesnt want to do it anymore, men do tend to say exactly what they mean, so he probably would say so if that was the case. Have you tried talking to him about it? Maybe if he is a little busy or fed up you could take a friend with you for the bloods?

Hello to everyone else. I'm feeling a little poorly. Went home early last night with a massive migraine. I've been getting them lately along with all the other PMS symptoms I never had before i got pregnant. I'm going to ask my GP to repeat some hormone blood tests because something isn't right. Still feeling a little poorly so I'm not gonna stay on the pc very long. Hope you are all ok x


----------



## liggsy

Muffin, sorry your poorly hun, migranes are just awful! Hope you feel better hun. Reflexology will help you, I had my 1st session last week and loved it, it was fab.are you staying off work then hun? I would, get better xxx

Scouse, sorry af arrived hun, what a b!tch eh. Good news bout your tests hun, wouldn't worry about dh's comment, they just don't understand it do they. Glad he knew he had done wrong tho!! Hope your ok xx

MissE, how are you hun? Have you started the hrt now? Hope your feeling ok, are you continuing with acu thru tx? Loads of luck xx

Tama, hope your ok hun, glad it went well today, won't be long now. Big hugs xx

MrsNormie, fingers crossed af doesn't show hun and your symptoms are pg not af xx

Hello to everyone else too, hope your all well.

I'm sat in manchester airport, bored!! Going to gatwick tonight then on to surrey tomorrow for work then home tom night. Don't like travelling alone (
Had a lovely weekend with sil and bob the dog. The dogs just had a ball together, lots of play fighting and walks ) 
Back later xx


----------



## MissE

Hey ladies, hope you are all ok.

Liggsy hope you have a safe trip huni, i dont like travelling on my own either. Havent started hrt yet, start on thursday. 

Muffin sorry you are suffering with migraines huni. Hope they settle soon for you.  I hope the couselling helps you huni, it takes time to come to terms with a loss. I planted a tree in the garden after my miscarriage. I can see the spirit of my LO growing everyday in the tree. I know it might seem silly but it helps me.

Scouse sorry af has turned up huni. Dont get too upset over your hubbys comments, men really are useless at understanding how we feel. Hope you are ok.  

Tama how are you huni? hope all is well.  

MrsNormie hope af stays away.

Hope all the other lovely ladies are keeping well.

Emma xx


----------



## Tama

Hello ladies   

Liggsy hope you got to Gatwick okay   You'll soon be home with dh and Jock   Hope all is okay xx

Muffin so sorry that you are having a rough time sweetie   BIG special    xx

MissE how are you feeling hun? Hope things with FET are going well   xx

Scouse so sorry af turned up   Don't worry about dh's comments, men are normally in a world of their own and their comments normally don't mean anything   Glad you are having the level 2's done   Where are you having them done? I'm sure you have told me but my brain is like mush   xx

Hope everyone else is okay and had a good weekend   

Tests all done so now waiting, they said two weeks so just have to wait and hope whatever the results it is something they can fix   I'd just like to have a 'little' something that would explain why this isn't happening for us - is that   ?


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Hi Tama glad all your tests are done   . Hope the next 2 weeks goes quickly for both of us.

Hi muffin I'm so sorry you're struggling at the minute, I can't imagine what you're feeling     . I hope the counselling and reflexology help and you end up in a better place soon.

Hi Liggsy hope the work trip goes well, you will be home befroe you know it   .

Hi Emma hope things are well with you   .

Hi daxcat hope your test results come back negative    and you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy   .

Hi Scouse glad you have your money sorted out. Good luck with your level 2 testing. I'm sure your dh does want to continue, but men are so rubbish sometimes. I want to    mine quite often. Sorry a/f turned up   .

Hi Vaudelin hope you're well   .

Hi MrsNormie hope a/f hasn't shown up   .

Hello to everyone else   .

Well not loads to report, I think I'm due to ov in the next few days   . I'm in quite a good place at the minute and am enjoying the winter nights cuddled up with dh. Christmas decorations will be coming out of the loft this weekend can't wait to get my tree up, even though it takes me hours, might have to buy a few decorations for my second tree today.
salx


----------



## MrsNormie

hi girlies!!
CD 27 today and this morning i wanted pickle and wheatabix for breakfast..........and the early morning wees started too for       my miracle has happened and its not just my hormones!! (as per!!)

DH got a phone call last night......it was GP with the results of his SA a week early...... Unfortunately they want to do a second sample test as apparently there wasn't enough semen to test......but she also mentioned there were a few slow ones in there so maybe they want to double check it was just a one off maybe. I don't know- will find out everything Monday when i go GP. 

Good news is he was granted the transfer from Reading to Bristol so i finally got him back : D

Hope you are all ok
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scouse

MrsN I hope you realy do get your miracle bfp this month!  If you don't YOU HAVE REALLY ODD TASTE!  PICKLE AND WEETABIX YUK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Glad dh got his transfer - one less worry
I do feel sorry for the men having to 'produce' samples on demand espec(like my dh) if they are shy!  No wonder they get performance anxiety.  
Tama I hope the next 2 weeks fly by and they find a 'little hiccup' that can be siimply sorted!  I'm going to west midlands clinic as it's nearer and cheaper, but can't go now until the new year!
Muffin  how you feeling?  You can get some pills from gp to help with migraines..... don't suffer!  Hope reflexology helps.
liggsy sorry you're travelling for work and on your own!  You should be on your way home by now?  Hope it went well and you're now snuggled up at home?
Sal you make this time of year sound so romantic!  I used to be 'mrs christmas' but since we started tx I really struggle thro the festive period!  Keep those spirits up and you may have a 'very special christmas present' sal   
Sorry for my rant yesterday but EVERYTHING seemed to hit me right were it hurts!  Money, work, tx,dh , af    And to top it all, i had made myself a promise i would be pregnant by 40!!!!!!!!!!! As i hit the BIG 4 0 Sat and af flew in yesterday i failed that promise too!
But dh and i have talked and you were all quite right, he spoke without thinking and has now reassured me he'll do anything i want    Hey hey!!!!!!!!1
Hope you are all well and wishing you all bfp's X


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Scouse dont worry huni, we are all here to support each other through all the ups and downs. Glad you are feeling a bit better and that your hubby has come to his senses.  

MrsN yuck!!!!! What a weird mixture of foods. Really         you get your bfp. So glad you have got your hubby back too, hope the next sample is ok.

Tama how are you huni? Hope the next 2 weeks fly by and that they find a tiny little something that can be easily fixed.  

Sal you are sounding very positive and content. Hope these winter nights curled up with your dh bring you some luck. You are very organised getting your tree up at the weekend. I love christmas and putting the tree up but will leave it til next weekend.

Liggsy how are you huni? Hope you are home or very near to it at this point.  

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## liggsy

Hi Girls,

Yep im back   , got home about 7.30 last night, not a bad trip really, at least i will now have lots of work to do to keep me busy, i hate being bored in work, makes the day drag!

MissE, lots of luck for starting HRT tomorrow, that has come round quick hun xx

Scouse, glad you are feeling a little better hun, glad your dh admitted he had been a fool   , hold him to that promise hun   
It must be hard with your birthday approaching, but dont worry, you WILL be pg soon     xx

Sal, Christmas tree up? already? i dont put mine up til about a week or 2 before xmas, gets on my nerves. Will be funny watching Jock pull the decorations off it this year though   
Glad you are feeling good hun, lots of luck if your about to ov    xx

Tama, so glad your tests went well, heres hoping the next 2 weeks fly by    i truly hope they find a tiny little something that can be very easily fixed    how are you feeling? xx

Muffin, hope your feeling a little better hun, i hate migranes, they are the worst   

MrsNormie, such a strange combo for breakfast hun    hope its a good sign for you    xx

Hello to everyone else too   

Went to see my GP today, reflexologist suggested getting thyroid checked so i am, my GP was good acually. she is very helpful and will normally do as i ask   
Cant beleive how slow this cycle is going for me, im waiting to ov which wont be til next week, feels like i started the clomid a loooong time ago


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi guys! Just a quick update as I'm so excited!!!!!! I have ovulated this evening on my own for the first time to my knowledge at least for 8 years!!! So wasn't pg BUT I am one step closer n even better we had sex last night for the fun of it so its all timed perfectly! So fingers crossed!


Anyway hope ur all ok!!! Night 



P.s. I'm in agony I get real bad ovulation pain but I almost passed out tonight it was that bad!! It got really bad then all of a sudden it died down so guessing its happened now


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies,

Hey Liggsy   Glad you made it back okay. Hope you are having some nice time with dh and Jock now you're home   It always seemed to be ages between taking clomid and ovulating! I think it's because you start the drugs so early in the cycle - wishing you tones and tones of luck for this month    Do you have anything nice planned for the weekend? xx


MissE how are things with you hun? Hope the hrt is okay   Does this mean you are nearing the final stage and almost ready? Hope you are okay   xx

Muffin how are things with you hun? Has the migraine gone? Hope so I suffer with them and they are no fun    xx

Scouse hope everything is okay with you hun   Glad you will be getting the immunes done and great you can get them at a better price   The New Year really isn't that far away, I have to keep telling myself that too as I will be due to start tx on the 1st   - fingers crossed anyway! I know it is so hard when you set yourself a goal, I keep saying this Christmas I will be pg, then it's my Birthday, then our wedding anniversary - six years on and NOTHING! Keep the PMA sweetie, so very hard but hang on we are all there with you    xx

Sal do you have the trees up? Are the real ones? We always have a real tree but find if we get it too early the warm house makes it start to drop its needles, even when you buy the 'none needle dropping' kind   I love love love the smell of the tree when you bring it home   So which rooms do you have them in? I'd love to have more than one tree too......dh doesn't agree   xx

MrsNormie wishing you good luck for this month   xx

Daxcat have been thinking of you hun, really hoping the test results come make negative and that all is well. Sending you a special   as I think you get them back today right?        xx

Vaudelin is all well with you hun? You've been quiet   xx

Trolley hoping you are okay and always thinking of you and sending you a HUGE    xx

BIG   to all the other TTC naturally ladies, hope you are all okay


----------



## daxcat

Thanks Tama, it's tommorow we get the results. Feel sick thinking about it now!

Glad all your tests are done now. XXX


----------



## Tama

Hiya Daxcat, was almost right   Wishing you tones of luck sweetie, thinking of you and sending out tones of     for you   xx


----------



## Tama

Ladies can I have a little 'moment'? Having seen Dr G and had the tests done I feel like I've come back to earth with a rather large bump! Feeling very very    and almost like if I let it out I may never stop! I swing from telling myself to stop the madness to being totally on the floor thinking this will never happen for me. Can it really happen after six years of never seeing a positive? When I think back to being married before my now dh I ttc with the ex too so it brings my ttc up to 8 years and everything points to me being the one that has the 'problem' my stupid body   Sorry folks kind of hanging onto the edge at the moment and just needed someone to 'talk' to   Sorry xx


----------



## daxcat

Oh Tama -   . It can definately happen after 6/8 years. It seems to me from reading on FF that lots of women go to see Dr G and find out that something simple has been preventing them from conceiving for years. He does seem to be a miracle worker, you've done the right thing seeing him and I honestly believe that this will provide the missing piece of the puzzle for you. I know it's not easy and you deserve some time spent feeling sorry for yourself, dealing with IF is very lonely and painful. Try and stay positive, Dr G will work his magic for you. XXXXXXXX


----------



## Tama

Thanks Daxcat   Don't mean to off load this onto you sweetie when you are dealing with something much larger than this   I hope Dr G can work is magic! xx


----------



## MrsNormie

daxcat- good luck for tomorrow!! sending you lots of PMA!!!

Tama- I'm sorry you're having a hard day- It will be your turn very soon and when it is you will be the most amazing mum there is!!! Keep strong hun xx


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Hi MrsNormie congrats on ovulating   . Hope the BMS is successful      .

Hi Scouse sorry a/f has turned up   . Glad you talked to dh and got everything sorted. Hope you have a fab 40th on Saturday.

Hi liggsy good luck with getting your thyroid checked. Hope everything goes well   .

Hi daxcat wishing you lots of luck for your test results tomorrow   .

Hi Tama I haven't got the trees up yet. I will be doing it at the weekend. No real ones for us but the one in the living room goes look fab and people do ask whether it is real or not. I kno exactly how you feel, after the tests you just get a feeling that nothings happening and everythings in limbo. You feel like there's no point to trying naturally as if there's something wrong it's not going to work and what's the point. You can get pregnant and you will, its' just going to take a bit more work. I've been trying for 10 years with dh, but I'm not giving up, it can happen. Take care of yourself and I'm sending you lots of     .

Hi everyone else hope you're well   .

Still not oved yet, but hoping to tomorrow. Got dhs birthday on saturday, I will be happy once it's here as the age gap goes back to 1 year   .
salx


----------



## Tama

Thanks MrsNormie    xx

Sal thanks for the PMA hun   I know I have to keep up the pma and the hope, think today is just a blip! We'll both get there     I bet the trees look wonderful. DH said we can get the lights up on the outside of the house this weekend ready to turn on next weekend so that will be nice. We got lots of little hooks last year and put them up so it is easy to put up the little lights now   I love coming home from work in the evening and seeing the little lights twinkling away on the house    Think we'll get our tree about the 11th   Hope you have a good day hun xx

Daxcat thanks for earlier sweetie   Sending you tones of      xx


----------



## nesssa

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me posting here. I came across this thread by mistake.

I thought it would be nice to talk with some ladies who are going through the same thing and maybe get some advise on fertility etc. I have been TTC for 3 years. Not sure why I am not falling PG. DH is fine and I seem to be OK. I OV regularly and have a "normal cycle".

The NHS wont help me because my BMI is more than 30. I decided to get checked out privately as the NHS dont seem bothered. I have had clomid for 2 months and was told to stop as after monitored scan Cons said it was making my ovaries work to hard. 

Cons has said to me that we wither ttc naturally (don't think it will happen) or we ggo for IVF which is about £3-£4k. He said either way I should try and get my BMI down to 30.

I feel so lonely, we are the only childless couple. Anyway enough me me boring you all, I hope you don't mind me posting here.

Good Luck to everyone

Nessa xx


----------



## Tama

Hi Nessa, welcome to the thread hun   Everyone is lovely and truly understands the emotions you are going through. I really hope that you will be able to get funding for an IVF cycle through the NHS. How do you feel about getting the BMI down? I'm just under the 30 with a BMI of 27 and really struggle with my weight due to my thyroid so understand it is hard but I always think about my baby and if I drop a few pounds I'm that little bit closer to getting my dream - good luck hun   xx


----------



## daxcat

Hi Nesssa, welcome and   . I understand exactly where youre coming from! I've always fought against my weight and couldn't get IVF funding as my BMI was too high. I have never had any luck with any diets until I found the Cambridge diet. It's really tough to stick to for the first week but if you can manage it it's usually a stone loss in the first week then about half a stone a week. I lost 3 stone doing it and was still on it when I got my great news. I've put it all back on now but will be straight back on it next year! It might be a fast way to get you on the lists before the funding cuts hit?

Just read that back and I don't work for them - honest LOL!


----------



## liggsy

Hi Girls,

Tama, oh hunny im so sorry your feeling so low       massive hugs coming your way. Its totally understandable to feel like that hun, its all the build up to seeing Dr G and now the dreaded waiting   , it WILL be worth it though, dont ever give up hope. I know of people who have tried for 10 years plus and still get there in the end. Its so tough and it feels like its never going to happen but you have to push those bad thoughts away and only let the positive ones in    a girl on my local thread had 9 tx in total and now has her very own special baby boy, it CAN and DOES happen and it WILL happen to you. The lady who runs apitherapy was saying to me yesterday that her parents tried for over 7 years with no joy, they then adopted twins and soon after fell pg naturally, who knows how the body works, its a strange being    I agree with daxcat, once you get these results back, there will be a small blip of a problem that can be sorted and get you pg on your next tx, i can feel it          you know im on the end of the phone if you want to chat hunny xxxxx     

Daxcat, wishing you tonnes of luck for your results tomorrow, longest week ever for you i imagine    will be thinking of you   

Sal, cant beleive the trees are going up at the weekend    do you not get sick of looking at them?   
Have you had any of your test results back yet hun? that seems to be ages ago you had them done. Boo for not oving yet, hope it will be very soon hun xx   

Scouse, glad your getting the immunes done, and cheaper too! hope your ok. What are you doing for your birthday on sat hun? xx

MissE, good luck starting HRT today, hope its ok for you, you are another step closer to having your snow babies home    are you still having acu? xx

Muffin, how are you feeling hun? how was reflexology? hope you enjoyed it. Hope your migrane has gone now too xx

MrsNormie, great news that you have ovd hun, lots of luck xx

Nessa, welcome to the thread hunny, everyone on here is just so lovely and supportive, you are most welcome    never give up hope of getting pg naturally, it does happen    
Sorry you cant get NHS funding, its all wrong i think, wishing you lots of luck in getting your bmi down so you can have it, very expensive if you have to pay private    ask away with any questions xxx

Hello to everyone else too, sorry to those ive missed.

WEll im feeling some twinges in the ovary area so im hoping the clomid is doing the trick? who knows, i hate the headaches though, i know that much!
Off to doggy school with jock tonight   
We are going to Blackpool on sat just to go on the fair    that will be a fun filled day out i think    need it too xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Liggsy hope the clomid does the trick this month for you huni.       Hrt started and so far so good. I'm still having acu, i love it and will carry on thorughout this tx.

Daxcat keeping everything crossed that you get good news tomorrow. Thinking of you huni.  

Tama i'm so sorry you are feeling down today. It will happen one day huni, dont give up. I know people who had been trying for 10 years and they now have a wee boy.  I only have 2 weeks on hrt before my scan and then if all goes well at the lining scan i will have my ET. Not long left now.

Nessa welcome to the thread huni. The ladies are all lovely, dont know where i would be without them. We all understand how you are feeling and are here to support you. I hope everything works out for you huni. Good luck.

MrsNormie woohoo on ovulating. Hope the BMS pays off this month.      

Sal how are you doing huni? I love putting the christmas tree up, cant wait. DH says i cant put mine up to 4th Dec, BOOOOOO!!!!!!! Well i suppose that isnt too far away.

Scouse how are you doing huni? Hope you have a lovely day planned for your b'day.

Must dash ladies, will catch up later.

Emma xx


----------



## Scouse

Hi ladies I don't know where the time goes?? It's only when i log on and see how busy you have been i realise the days are flying by!
Tama I'm sorry you're feeling doen - whoever said this was a rollercoaster described it well!  The highs and lows, but most of us haven't reached the ultimate high yet and that hursts!  Especially as the lows are so so painful!  Fingers X dr g finds the blip and a pill will make it all better!  Big Hugs X

Daxcat    your results are clear and you can begin to relax and enjoy your pregnancy!
Miss E your time is 'coming' are you excited?  Hope hrt and acupunct do the trick for you!!!!!

Nessa welcome to the 'waiting' area!  We all understand your feelings and worries - wishing you the best of luck X

MrsN now your body is playing ball..........hopefully a bfp won't be too far away?   

Sal still excited about christmas?  We went to watch the Nutcracker last night and not only did that 'tickle my christmas ribs' but it blew away some of my black clouds!  I really want us to enjoy the next few weeks (my 40th, xmas, weding anniversary & dh's 50th) and only i can do something about it!
See you dh and I share a birthday!  

Liggsy fngers x clomid works asap!!!!!!!!!!!
Well I hope everyone else is well and staying positive!


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Hi Tama hope you feel a bit better   . I hope putting up your lights goes well this weekend   .

Hi Nessa welcome   . I have a BMI of just under 30 and have to control my eating to keep it that way. I was over 30 a couple of years ago but with a bit of exercise and a healthier diet I managed to get it below 30. Hoping you get some luck soon and a lovely BFP   .

Hi liggsy, no news yet on the tests, still another couple of weeks before I can phone back   .
Hope the clomid is doing the trick and hope you have a fab saturday in Blackpool   .

Hi Emma hope everything is going well with you. Boo to your DH not letting you put the tree up yet, luckily mine is just as daft as me   .

Hi Scouse glad you're feeling a little brighter. I hope you really enjoy all the lovely celebrations over the next couple of weeks   

Hi everyone else   .
salx


----------



## muffin1302

Hello ladies, hope we are all well

Sal you can come put my tree up if you like!!!   Dont know how long it'll last with little Jacob in the house though!! Hope you are ok x How are things going with the monitor? 

Scouse are you getting excited about your birthday? Have you got anything nice planned? Glad things with DH are better now xx

Miss E glad the hrt is going well so far, hope it continues that way. Not long now, I'm so excited for you xx

Liggsy hope the headaches go away x Just wondering why did they put you on clomid? Do you usually ovulate regularly on your own? Sorry about all the questions, I'm so nosy   I've never been offered clomid before, didn't know if its something I should ask about or if it'd mess up my cycle.   

Daxcat, will be thinking of you tomorrow. Let us know everythings ok when you can x I'm sure it will be x   

Hello Nessa   you are not boring us, we all understand how you feel. Don't give up hope of that natural BFP, I had my first ever nat BFP after over 5 years of ttc. Keep trying, you never know x

Tama hope you are feeling a little better   Like I said to Nessa my first BFP was after 5 years (not counting the previous 3 years with my ex) Dont give up hope xxx Miracles can happen xx We're all gonna get our miracles     

Mrs Normie good luck with the bms x   

Hello to everyone I missed, hope you are all ok xxx

Been suffering lately when AF is due/ here. I've been having migraines, dizzy spells and really bad depression so I was off work this week and stayed in bed feeling sorry for myself. Managed to persuade my GP to do a day 21 test to see if my hormones are playing up.

I had my first reflexology last night and I really enjoyed it. Have booked my next 2 appointments!!   She could tell which side I'm about to ovulate from this month (and I think she's right as I get ovulation pains and I know which side I'm ovulating from) She also said my pelvic area is really tight which is quite common after a m/c (she said maybe its my brains defense to stop me getting pregnant and going through the hurt of loosing another baby) She could also tell I had a bad shoulder (and its not hurt today) so i was really impressed   Just praying it works and santa gives me a BFP for christmas


----------



## Scouse

Daxcat just popped on to see if yiu had your results back?  Thinking and praying for you all   
Muffin sorry you are struggling - maybe some time to treat yourself and be nice!  You deserve it!  I'm glad reflex went well.  I love it and mine is also a trained counsellor so i get 2 tx for the price of one!
Went to ballet Wed for my birthday, off to rugby and then Mama Mia on Sat after lunch with dh's family and then been told to keep Sun & Mon free Dh is really spoiling me!
Sal know what you mean about weight.........I put on about 2 stone with last tx (1 stone over 3 days with ohss) and can't get rid of it, really struggling!  It takes weeks to put on and years to get it off!
Tama hope you're feeling brighter today?
I'm off to reflex/ counsell so will catch up with you all later X


----------



## daxcat

It's Negative!!!!! My LO doesn't have Edwards !!! Also we found out he's a little boy! So happy and relieved. XXXXX


----------



## MrsNormie

awwww congratz daxcat!!!!!!


----------



## Tama

Daxcat I'm so happy for you    xx


----------



## salblade

So pleased for you Daxcat what fab news   .
salx


----------



## muffin1302

Congratulations Daxcat   That brilliant news. Hopefully you can relax now and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy x


----------



## daxcat

Thanks ladies, can't quite believe it. We've been in a kind of limbo for the last 10 days, glad it's all over. Thanks for all your support, you're all lovely. XXX


----------



## Vaudelin

FANTASTIC news Daxcat! xxxx


----------



## Tama

Afternoon all

How is everyone? It is sooooo cold today. Need winter woolies on in this office    We finally have our new superking bed turing up tomorrow with lovely new matteress    I'm soooooooooooo excited - how sad am I    I'm hoping it will bring us luck   

What does everyone have planned for the weekend?

Liggsy you are off some place this weekend right? Sorry brain is like mud at the moment! Hope you have a great weekend    xxx

MissE how are you feeling hun? Hope things are going well xx

Vaudelin you okay hun? Hope all is well    xx

Muffin everything okay with you hun? Hope you have a nice weekend xx

Scouse how are you hun? Hope you have something nice planned for the weekend xx

Sal hope you have fun doing Christmas things this weekend    I'm going to make my cake and get the outside lights up! xx

Daxcat hope you can relax now hun and have a lovely weekend xx

MrsNormie hope you have a fab weekend hun xx

Nessa hope you are okay hun and have a good weekend xx

Trolley as always thinking of you and hoping you are okay xx

Hope everyone else is keeping well    x


----------



## Scouse

Hurray Daxcat !!!!!!!!! I knew I felt good today for a reason!  Now you can really enjoy being a mummy to be!
Tama I have a fun filled weekend ahead.........lunch then rugby then Mama Mia and then Sun & Mon just told to keep free so don't know??
Have a lovely weekend everyone and catch up soon X


----------



## Tama

Scouse sounds like you are going to have an amazing Birthday weekend  

Wishing you many happy returns for tomorrow have a wonderful day/weekend


----------



## liggsy

Daxcat, im so so happy for you hun, yippeeeeeeeeee! oh the last 10 days must have been hell, im made up for you    you can really enjoy your pregnancy now hun xx

Scouse,    for tomorrow, hope you have a fantastic weekend, sounds great keeping sun & mon open, do tell when you find out    xx

Tama, yay for new bed, oooh lovely and snuggly! hope it brings you lots and lots of luck       we are off to blackpool fair tomorrow hun, cant wait, bit of fun which i need    have a fab weekend hun, will be in touch xx

Muffin, how are you hun? yeah i ov on my own but the clomid can help to release more than 1 egg so maybe increase the chance of it working, im willing to try anything hun    it was prescribed by cons before ivf but never got to use it, but your gp can also prescribe it too, may be worth asking about hun? have a lovely weekend xx

MissE, glad your doing ok hun, not long to wait now, oooh its all happening quickly now hun xx

Sal, so annoying how long you have to wait for test results    not much longer to go now though hun    any sign of ov this month yet? xx

Sorry to anyone i missed, am off to asda now, boring food shopping    got to be done though.
Will be back over the weekend girls have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are well.

Daxcat i'm delighted for you huni, that must be a real weight off your shoulders.    Hope you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy and how wonderful a wee baby boy  . 

Liggsy how are you huni? Enjoy the fair tomorrow, but wrap up warm cos its a wee bit chilly  .

Tama hope you are ok. Oh a new bed, lets hope it brings you loads of luck. 

Scouse  for tomorrow huni. Hope you have a lovely weekend.

Muffin how are you doing? The reflexology lady sounds great, lets hope she can work her magic for you huni.

Sal have you got that tree up yet? I'm so jealous.

Vaudelin how are you doing huni? 

MrsNormie hope you have a lovely weekend. 

Nessa how are you doing? 

A big hi to all the other ladies.

Well day 2 of hrt and no problems so far. Havent had much time to think about tx yet. Got my hair done last night and she made a right mess of it. i look a bit like a ginger zebra, i'm so cross  . Have to go back now on thursday to get her to fix it.   Why do people never do what they are asked to do?

Enough of my moaning, hope you all have a lovely weekend. Sending you all big hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Hi muffin so pleased that you enjoyed your reflexology, I really hope it works for you   . I hope you get to enjoy your tree when it goes up and Jacob doesn't pull it to bits.

Hi Scouse    for tomorrow, sounds like you have lots of lovely treats lined up   .

Hi Tama hope the new bed brings you lots of luck   . Enjoy doing a few christmassy things this weekend   .

Hi liggsy hope you have a fab weekend   .

Hi Emma the trees not up yet. Hopefully tomorrow, have to move a few things in the living room to fit it in. Glat the hrt is going well. Sorry your hairdresser messed up your hair   , it must be horrible when you're not happy with it   .

Hi everyone else   .

Well I got 3 bars this morning   , so plenty of    this weekend. Looks like it means ovulation tomorrow, dh's birthday so maybe that's lucky   . I hope you're all wrapped up warm as it's    outside.
salx


----------



## Bluebell9

Daxcat, so pleased for you honey!! A little boy, so exciting!!!!

Scouse, happy birthday for tomorrow, sounds like you're going to get spoilt rotten so make the most of it & enjoy your weekend!!!!

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## muffin1302

Happy birthday Scouse!!


----------



## Scouse

Thank you ladies for all your kind wishes!  AND I'M GOING TO B***** WELL ENJOY IT!  Check in on Tues X


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi girls!!

Just wanted to say.....


HAPPY BIRTHDAY SCOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have a wonderful day 

I've got a 24 hour shift to enjoy this weekend so see you all tomorrow girls!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smurfie

Tama - So sorry to hear how down you've been. I've not been on here lately as i've been a complete mess. It's so painful to go on and on with no sign of hope especially when another close friend has announced a pregnancy. I hope you can find a way through it. What tests has Mr G done? Who is he? It sounds like others really rate him and if he carries out extensive testing that's a great start. I'm convinced my cons has seen one bad est from me and says thats the reason without then checking anything else. It's hard to be under their control isn't it?! I sending you lots of hugs and hoping you can find a way to carry on towards that BFP.      

Shelley - so pleased to read your news  . You must be so relieved. Hope you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy now without so much worry   

Happy Birthday Scouse    . Hope you have a wonderful day & weekend

Hello to all you other lovely ladies too. I've not been too good at keeping up with the thread I'm afraid. I've spent quite a lot of time    . Poor old DH is struggling too. Anyway, I'm waiting in for a new phone today which means I'll be able to get internet access even when I'm not at home... hoooray!! I may find I can get on here more often. 

Hope you all have wonderful weekends (I know Sal will be!!  )

Anyway, we have 2 more months ttc naturally then we are moving on to IUI in January. So   for a miracle this Christmas.

Love to you all, and apologies for being downbeat. 
Sxx


----------



## muffin1302

Hoping sorry you are feeling down   I hope you feel better taking some time out from ttc for now. Its so easy to let it take over our lives


----------



## MissE

Hoping i am so sorry you have been having a rough time. I hope you feel better soon and enjoy time out from TTC for a while. Muffin is right, it takes over our whole lives but it is good to concentrate on ourselves for a bit and our relationships. I hope you have a good christmas but we would love if you would keep popping on here cos we would only miss you too much.  

Muffin how are you today lovely?

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

Hey Emma, I'm good. Just having a lazy day with DH and Jacob   Hows the hrt going? I've decided I'm not going to worry about ovulation tests etc this month. If we get any bms this month then great but if not I'm not too worried. I need to have some time to give my brain a break, we keep getting our hopes up then getting let down and its starting to stress us both out   Dh wont give up the booze either so I need to take my mind off ttc for a while or we'll end up arguing.   When is your fet date, or does it depend on how you react to medication? x


----------



## MissE

Muffin glad you are doing ok. I think it does no harm to give yourself a break especially after everything you have been through. Just try to relax and enjoy the next few weeks.   I am finding the past few days really difficult but i think it is just cos my wee baby was due on 19th Dec last year so christmas is a difficult time for me and my DH and i cant stop thinking about what could have been. 
Hrt is going fine, no major problems, just a bit weepy at times. ET is scheduled for 10th Dec but i have a scan to check my lining on 7th Dec. Hopefully all will be ok and we will stay on schedule.

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

Hopefully you'll have some good news to celebrate this year   My baby was due Feb 13th, I'm really dreading it. I thought getting pregnant again would help us deal with it but my body has other ideas!!
Just seen the weather forecast for this week - snow tues, weds, thurs   Means I will have to drive in it


----------



## Hoping123

Hi Emma and Muffin,

Thank you for your kind words, I have just re-read my message and feel absolutely disguisted with myself what I wrote about my colleague, you must think I am awful.  What I meant was, of course I didn't want her to have a mc, I wouldn't wish that heartache on anyone, but from a very selfish point of view was that at least I wouldn't have to watch her bump grow.  Awful I know.
I am trying to delete the message or at least edit it but for some reason it won't let me.

Emma,I hope your scans go well and that you will have good memories for Christmas now on as this is the year you get your BFP and LO in nine months.

Muffin, I can totally relate to you.  My DH has been very good at giving up the alcohol but I still think he has the odd ciggie and if I am having a bad day can blame it all on that which is probably pathetic but what can you do?


----------



## Hoping123

I have managed to delete my earlier post but would like to apologise to anyone that read it and was upset.  I shall keep my  mouth shut for now until I can be a bit more rational about things.
x


----------



## MissE

Hoping we dont think badly of you huni. We all know what you meant, of course you didnt want that to happen her.  Dont be too hard on yourself as we all have difficulty dealing with other peoples pregnancies.

Muffin hope you are right huni, it would be lovely, the best pressie ever. I think dates such as due date and anniversary etc are always difficult to cope with.

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

Hoping, we all know you didn't mean anything nasty.


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi girlies!!

Just a quick one as i am coming back later on to let you know how our appointment goes!!!

Hoping- I know exactly what u mean!! I have felt like that before, and i knew then it was time to try and have a break- I try to think all these women PG now have to share the joy with loads of other people!! Where as me and the lovely girls on this thread can have our own joy when our time comes!! 

Hope you are ok!!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Hi Scouse hope you had a fab birthday   .

Hi MrsNormie hope you're well   .

Hi SuzDee I'm sorry you've been feeling down   . I think we all have moments when it really gets to us. I hope you can have a fab christmas and hopefully you'll get a little christmas miracle      .

Hi muffin I hope something wonderful happens when you're not trying so hard   .

Hi Emma glad the hrt is going well   .

Hi Hoping Sorry you've been feeling down   . I think we can all understand exactly how you feel. Take care.

Hi everyone else   .

Well the christmas trees are up and the house feels very christmassy   . We had a lovely surprise last night my mums auntie and uncle have given us a cheque for a thousand pounds to go towards tx. We were completely stunned and it's made even more special as they suffered from IF and never had any children.
salx


----------



## muffin1302

Sal thats lovely of them   You are soo lucky to have caring family. I'm unfortunate to come from a 'broken' family. My own sister hates me (and hasn't spoken to me in over a year, but thats her loss) Hope the money brings you some luck xxx     

Mrs Normie how are you? x 

Hoping I hope you feel better today hun xxx   We're all here for you whenever you need a rant, I know I have my fair share of them!!    

MissE hope you are still doing well. Am getting excited for you   

Suzdee how are you? Hope you are feeling a little better   My DH is struggling a lot too. He went to have his hair cut then came back sad because the man who cuts his hair has got his new girlfriend pregnant. They've only been together 5 minutes   Its really hard to see DH feeling down because I need him to keep me going, but I forget that he's struggling too   

Scouse how was your birthday??   Hope you were spoilt rotten   

Liggsy how is the clomid going? x

Tama hows the new matress   DH's mum and dad are buying us a new memory foam matress for christmas. Hopefully it'll help sort out DH's aches and pains. Its like being married to an OAP   

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi girlies

Unfortunately its bad news, although DH needs a retest as there wasn't enough seamen, they said low sperm count  bit gutted  really  our referral to BCRM is done so there we go  unfair  

Gp also told me to wait 3 weeks to test!!! Yeah right ha ha  

Sorry for not doing personals I'm a bit upset tbh  talk tomoz xxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies   

Hope you are all nice and warm and don't have too much snow. As I type I'm looking out across the fields at the school and there is loads of snow and more falling, hope I don't get snowed in!!

MrsNormie so sorry about your dh results sweetie    Have they talked to you about things you can do to trying to up the levels, such as vitamins etc? xx

Muffin the new matress is lovely    We have a latex topped one, bit like memory foam and it is lush! My dh never slept well but has found the new matress really does help. Hope everything is okay with you xx

Sal WOW! That is wonderful of your auntie and uncle to give you some money towards tx, very special    We are putting the lights up this weekend, didn't get round to it this weekend just gone! Was too busy putting up the new bed and doing the spare room! Hope all is well with you xx

Liggsy do you have snow yet? I'm praying for a cheeky snow day this week but at the moment there isn't enough to say I can't get into work    Hope you ov soon and that there is a lovely Xmas present waiting for you     xx

MissE how is tx going sweetie? Hope the hrt is okay - sending you tones of positive vibes for this cycle       xx

Suzdee    How are you sweetie? Thanks for the hugs, I'm feeling much better. Do seem to have these little blips! Really hoping you don't need the IUI in the new year and get a lovely suprise Christmas gift!     xx

Hoping sorry you are feeling down sweetie hope you are feeling better now    xx

Scouse/Trolley/BlueBell/ Vaudelin/and all the other lovely ladies hope you are okay


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone

Hi muffin I realise I'm very lucky to have the help and support I have through. I'm sorry things are tough with your faimily   . Hope you are ok   .

Hi MrsNormie I'm so sorry   . I hope you feel a little brighter soon.

Hi Tama glad you're enjoying the new bed. Hope you manage to get the lights up this weekend.

Hi everyone else   .

Well I've had a cosy day in today. We haven't got a lot of snow but we've had a covering for a few days.
salx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all. It is very quiet on here, i hope everyone is keeping ok.  

Sal hope you are ok huni.

Tama how are you doing sweetie? Thanks for the positive vibes. Hope you didnt get snowed in.  

MrsNormie sorry to hear about DHs results huni. My DH has poor motility and a low count and he is on loads of vitamins to help. He shouldnt have any baths and should wear loose fitting underpants. Thinking of you huni.  

Liggsy how are you doing huni? How is the clomid going?

Scouse how are you getting on?

Muffin how are you feeling today huni?

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies. Must go cos i'm heading out to my support group now. Its a lovely chance to meet up with the ladies for a   . Chat later.

Emma xx


----------



## Smurfie

Hi ladies and thanks for the kind words.

Hoping - I hope you have forgiven yourself for your earlier post. I don't think any of us would ever think badly of you for it. We all know the heartache of seeing other women who are pregnant. If you can't say it here, where can you. Go easy on yourself and stay   .  

Sal - Wow - what a lovely Christmas present from your Mum's auntie and uncle. Wouldn't it be wonderful if this was the treatment that worked. I'm sure they would be over the moon. It'd be like buying someone a winning lottery ticket. 

Muffin - So sorry to hear about your family   . You've got the ttc naturally family with you though   . Really sorry to hear your DH finding it hard too. The guys seem to cope so well most of the time it is really hard when it shows.  hope you can give him the support he needs too. A bit of leaning on each other for support is never a bad thing. Plus, a cuddle with little furbabies helps I find!! How is the little one? Jacob isn't it? Has he discovered the memory foam mattress? We got one recently and it's great. Our cat seems to prefer being by the radiator though. 

Mrs Normie - sorry to hear about your DH's test.    Hope you feel better soon

Tama - Glad to hear you are happier and enjoying the snow (or at least looking at the snow). 

Emma - how's things with you? Hope you have a good time with your support group.

AFM, sorry I was so down last post. I think I really had hit rock bottom. I was trying to pull my way out of it myself but must admit I was struggling, then I met a wonderful person yesterday (a trainer on  course I was on for work). I spoke to her after the course and she has offered me so much helpful advice - basically about finding a more positive mental state. I met up with a pregnant friend after the course and we had the best time together we've had since she got pregnant. I was genuinely pleased for her (she has also had IF issues in the past) and felt no jealousy (weird I know!). I would love to be pregnant too but I can see that as a separate issue to her pregnancy.

Anyway, enough rambling. I am determined to be positive from now on and enjoy what I do have rather than focussing on the one thing I don't. I also had reflexology tonight which was great. 

So, I am hoping in the next few weeks we'll be seeing some more BFPs. Some lovely Christmas miracles. 

Hi to everyone else too - Vaudelin, Shelley, Liggsey, Scouse, Bluebell

Sxx


----------



## liggsy

Hi Girls! sorry i have been awol for a few days    had a busy weekend and cant beleive its Thursday already!! where has the week gone

Tama, how are you hun? hope you manage to get out of work early today to beat the snow home, you be careful driving in it hun, you should have had a snow day like all the others did    maybe tomorrow hun    xx

Suzdee, hi hun, was sorry to read your first post about feeling so down but great to read a much more positive post last night hun! thats a great way to be and it WILL help you to achieve your dream of being a mummy, PMA is so very important even though we all find it so hard to muster up any sometimes   

MissE, how you getting on with yout HRT hun? not long til your scan and hopefully ET, its getting so close now, am praying for the best xmas pressie ever for you   

Muffin, how you doing hun? sorry to hear you dont have a very close family, must be hard sometimes but your right, its their loss not yours    How you getting on with the reflex hun? do you like it more than acu? i do    xx

Sal, cant beleive you have your tree up already hun    its far too soon for me! weekend before xmas normally   , although im looking fwd to seeing what jock is like with the tree, will probably pull it down! Yay for getting 3 bars this month hun, thats fab news! hope you got plenty of BMS in. Lots of luck for a natural miracle hun xx

Hoping, dont feel bad hun, no one took offence to your post, we all understand how you feel, we have all been there    dont stop posting hun, let us support you, you are a great support to all of us xx

MrsNormie, sorry to hear about DH's results, hope they are better next time, take care hun xx

Scouse, how was your birthday weekend hun? hope you had a fab time, what was the surprise keeping sun & mon free then? xx

Hello to everyone else too, hope you are all well.

Well 1st month on the clomid made me ov early    day 14 instead of 17 (or not at all some months) we were not prepared for day 14, so not optimum positions were used    oh well, will know better for next month    am 5dpo today so will see what happens.
Have had more reflexology this week, i love it, more so than acu tbh, so im having that for a while and just taking the acu herbs to still help with leutal phase etc.
Had a fab weekend, the fair was brill, although very very cold bbrrrrrrrrrrrrr, good laugh though. Party sat night, got the dreaded question about 6 times about do we not want children!!!! people shuld really think before they speak!! just because you have no children at 32 does not mean that you are not going to have any!!! some people just have no clue    sorry for the rant girls    xxx


----------



## Scouse

Tank you all my ff for your kind birthday wishes!  I am feeling alot more like 'ME' than I have for a long, long time!
liggsy the people who usual ask are those 'smug 2.2 family types' who can't see beyond their 'bubble' !  Hope it didn't spoil your night!  I met a wonderful lady at the weekend who proceeded to tell me she didn't believe in 'medical intervention' even tho her own son had been thro it!  She was a delightful lady just a little 'old fashioned'  Let's hope you haven't missed your 'slot' and you get a christmas miracle of your own!
Suz hope you feeling a little stronger.......little happier?  I really believe people are sent into our lives at specific times to help us.  My lovely lady told me I had so much to offer the world and to concentrate on what i have rather than what i would like to have!
MissE hope your support group went well and you had a good old goss!  Does you the world of good!
Tama hope you're not snowed in at school!  How you feeling?  Bounced back yet? Any results?
Muffin how are things?  Let's hope your new mattress brings you the miracle of a bfp!  Tell you what if it does work there will be a run on them!
Mrs N I'm so sorry about dh's test results! There must be some vits and pills that will help? I've heard tomato soup is a real miracle worker for men??
Sal what a wonderful and thoughtful present!  They must really understand your needs!  Now for the next miracle - a bfp!
Anyone I haven't mentioned i apologise but been to work this week......... and we have dh's 2 children staying so feeling extremely tired and now have to brush/dry step daighter's hair!
Catch up wth you all soon! X


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi guys  Think I'm well due an update for you all!!

Scouse- Glad you're feeling better  It will happen for you huni- I just know it will!!   

Liggsy- good about you OV'ing and it only takes one little sperm!! I will be watching out for you testing!! And some people are just so arrogant- its like IF is a taboo subject and its not!!

Suz- We all have moments where we feel bad- I am going through a rough patch now and if you ever need to talk you can always PM me  Glad you had a good person to have a chat with and its good about being to see your friend!!

MissE- Hows the tx going?? And the support group?? Hope its helping and i know you'll be getting your BFP very soon 

Sal- hope you're ok and you are still not snowed in!!

Tama- How are you huni?? Hows the snow in your area?? Hope you didn't get stuck at work!!

Muffin- Sorry about your DH huni- I know how you feel- if you ever need to talk about things PM me  I try to think I got pregnant twice, so it must be third time lucky for me!!

Hoping- hope you're feeling better now huni   

Daxcat/Trolley/BlueBell/ Vaudelin and to all the lovely ladies i missed- Hope you're all well  And not snowed in!!

I've been really depressed this week and its not helped by the fact DH has been away for over a week (came back only for appointment and left again), hoping to cheer up very soon!! And people keep saying being positive your young blah blah but it doesn't matter whether your are 21 or 41 the pain is still the same! 

My 2WW isn't too bad actually- going quite quick , Although maybe this is because i have come to the conclusion that it will be a BFN- considering the news we got, although they want to repeat to confirm, i don't think we will ever have a baby naturally. I took copy of his results and the doctor actually told us wrong- He had 31 million sperm but only 4% normal form and 18% progressive mobility- Out of the score they wanted of 1.5 million per ml-he got 0.2 million per ml, And as he is completely against assited conception (e.g. anything after an IUI, which even that for him is too much) My TTC journey may be over very soon 

Although saying this, I have had real bad cramping 6 DPO and 7 DPO, first it was a bit like a pinchy stab, then it turned more into an ache. I have never had that pain before ever. My boobs aren;t really sore anymore but they are sensitive and a bit tender. Not felt sick or anything, no cravings, i suppose the only other weird thing if I've had trapped wind/gassy (back end, TMI sorry lol), which I don't think i have ever had!!! I'm really bloated since today also but i have IBS, so it may just be playing up, but when i went for a wee earlier i saw 2 specks of bright red blood  But nothing at all since or on a second or third wipe- so not quite sure tbh what that means!!

Hope you are all ok and I am keeping my fingers crossed for Wednesday, as this would be my miracle and I have always wanted an August Baby so keep me in your thoughts xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Morning everyone, hope you are all ok x

Mrs Normie hope the 2ww is still flying   I wouldnt be too disheartened with DH's test results. They can vary alot between tests and loads of things can help improve the result. Smoking, drinking, drugs, antibiotics and poor diet can mess sperm counts up as we found out when my DH had a bad result (he had just been on his stag do in Amsterdam and had antibiotics for chest infection following swine flu   ) Three months later after behaving himself his results were normal   

Scouse hope you are feeling a little more lively   Have you had a good weekend? 

Liggsy, I think the reflexology is loads better than acu. I'm needle phobic really so having acu isnt as relaxing   

Sudzee Jacob is starting to calm down a little now (I hope) He hasnt attacked bubbles as much the last couple days   How are you? This trainer sounds amazing. My GP has referred me for councelling for similar reasons. They are going to try teach me techniques to cope with other peoples pregnancys and babies.

MissE if you do move to the other boards please come back and let us know when you get your BFP   

Hello to everyone else hope you are all ok x Gotta go DH is winding me up, gotta go kick his head in


----------



## Rosey78

Hello ladies,
Hope you dont mind me joining this thread.  Sorry about no ticker, have no idea how to do it.

Had our 1st IVF cycle in Aug with BFN.  Decided to try naturally until Jan, and got a first ever BFP in Nov, however sadly had a miscarriage 2 weeks ago at 6 weeks.  So here we are back on the emotional bandwagon again, well come Jan as we have been advised to wait for one normal cycle to resume TTC.

Looking forward to getting to know you all better.
take Care
Laura xx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls, its been very quiet on here, hope everyone is ok!

Rosey, welcome to the thread hun, am so sorry to hear of your m/c    and your IVF too, really good news that you can get pg naturally thoguh, so dont let go of that, it has happened before and WILL happen again    The girls are lovely on here, you will get great support xx

Muffin, hope you kicked your DH's backside for him    men eh   
I havent even been back to acu since having reflex, not sure if thats naught but i am still taking the herbs so im doing something i guess    reflex is soooo much nicer though. Do you feel things when having it done? i can feel when she works on my ovaries/uterus, its wierd! also on the pituitry gland too, very strange feeling. xx

MissE, hope you have not deserted us hun    how you getting on? xx

Scouse, how are you hun?

Trolley, hope everything is ok, we miss you on here   

MrsNormie, how you doing hun? hows the 2ww going?

Suzdee, how are you doing hun? hope your ok xx

Sal, hows things with you hun? hope you got plenty of bms in this month, lots of luck, you never know! xx

Tama, how are you hunny? lots of luck for today xx

Hello to everyone ive missed too.

Im cd23 today, not beleiving that clomid can work 1st time, and after 2 failed IVF's BUT i wont give up hope until AF arrives! hows that for PMA    What a lovely christmas miracle it would be xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all getting on?

Liggsy really hoping you do get a lovely christmas miracle.   No sweetie i havent deserted you. I am planning to stay here if that is ok. Just havent got on in a day or 2. Had such a busy weekend and then only got home a short while ago cos the snow is so bad here. 

Rosey welcome to the thread huni. Sorry to hear about your m/c.  The ladies on here are lovely and will give you tons of support.

Tama how are you doing sweetie?  

Muffin hope you are doing ok huni?  

MrsNormie how is the 2ww going huni?  

A big hi to all the other ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Smurfie

Hi ladies

Liggsy - Hope the 2ww is going ok. Really hope this is your month     . Sounds like the clomid has done something so maybe this'll be your time. Here's   for a Christmas miracle for you. By the way, how often do you get reflexology? When I had acupuncture I had it every week. Somehow it doesn't seem right to have reflexology every week (mainly because of the cost!). Sorry to hear about the party too. Some people just have no idea do they!?

Scouse - I think you are so right about people coming into our lives when we need them. Who is your lady you refer to? Her advice to focus on what you have no what you don't have is spot on. The trick is being able to actually do that. It can be hard at times. I think I'm finding enough other ways of getting through this to help achieve that goal. 

MrsNormie - so sorry to hear you've been down lately. Likewise if you want to PM me please do. I'm happy to share the advice and book recommendations I was given. Really hope the 2ww going ok. Do you find you start off ok and then gradually become more and more nuts? That's what happens to me. Really don't know how DH puts up with me sometimes. Must be love!

Muffin - little Jacob sounds such a cutie. Is bubbles your other cat? The trainer I met was so kind. She gave me her personal contact details too which is above and beyond. She's really helped me try and get some sanity back in my life. I feel so much happier than I have done in such a long time. I'm trying out using positive affirmations and have ordered a book she recommended. Hope that helps maintain my current positivity too.

Laura/Rosey - welcome to the board. Sorry to hear about the m/c. Hope you are ok   

Hi to all the others - Tama, Emma, Trolley, Shelley, Vaudelin, Hoping, Sal and anyone else I've missed

AFM - I'm not sure whether I'm on 2ww or not. Day 15 of cycle and no CM so far (I normally get CM for about a week around now). I also had weird cycle last month (21 days, when I normally average 27 days). Think all the stress might have confused the body, plus I took progesterone the month before. Anyway, am due to see consultant next week in preparation for IUI in Jan/Feb. If only I could have a natural miracle before then   

Getting ready for Christmas now. Almost finished shopping. No idea what to get my dad though. Haven't got decorations yet so need to buy some and am half way through writing Christmas cards. 

Hope you are all ok. 
Love
Sxx


----------



## liggsy

Suzdee, I used to have acu once a week too but it got far too expensive, esp coming up to christmas. My reflexologist said you only need to have it once a month (reflex that is) around ov time, she said that is enough. So I'm just having it once a month now. I love it too, far more relaxing than acu! Loving the new positive you, it will all pay off for you hun xxx


----------



## Scouse

Hi ladies to popped to check how everyone is getting on
liggsy and Suzdee I have reflex and love it; she's my counsellor and has become a good friend too!  
MissE any news?
Everyone else hope you are all well and the Christmas spirit is visiting you all........ in bottle form or any other !


----------



## Tama

Sorry ladies. I've been a rubbish FF this last week or two, sorry    Not having a great day today so need to re-group and read back before posting or I will just sit in    

MissE hope all is well sweetie      xx

Scouse hope you are okay hun. What's happening with you? xx

Liggsy must send you a pm so we can catch up - seems ages! Work getting in the way     Hope you are okay and I have everything crossed for you this month       xx

Suzdee hope you are okay hun    xx

Hello to all the other lovely ladies will have a read back and then do a 'real' post     x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Tama sorry you are having a bad day. Hoping you feel better soon. Sending you a massive big   .

Scouse how are you doing huni?

SuzDee hope your consultation next week goes well but      you dont need it huni.

Liggsy how are you today huni?

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Thanks for thinking of me ladies. Had my scan and all is on schedule for et on friday. My lining is measuring 11mm and they expect it to be over 7-8mm. Just have to       now that my embies survive the thaw.

Sending you all big hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## Scouse

Positive thinking MissE ' it's all my frosties have defrosted and are top grade.......which ones should we put back in?'  Wishing you all the luck in the world!
Tama If you ever wnat to chat let me know and i'll pm my no. or pm me any time you want.  Altho each one of us understands your suffering it's still YOUR suffering.  Here for hugs and tissues!
Well i've been carol singing for two afternoons with my class and just about to leave for an all day footie tournament BBBRRRRRRR........too cold for this!
Will be back to check up on you all later !  Big hugs to EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smurfie

Just a quick one to say good luck to Emma for Friday    

Tama - sending you lots of love and positive vibes. You are such a wonderful FF. We're all here for you  hon.

Sxx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

MissE, that's fab news about your lining. Your little snow babies will wake up no problem, keep up the pma. Tonnes of luck for fri hun xx

Tama, so sorry your a bit down hun, am always here for you if you want to chat hun. We are overdue for a catch up. Sending big hugs hunny xx

Scouse, brrrrr sounds cold hun. Good on you with the xmas carols hope you had fun. How are you doing? Xx

Suzdee, how are you hun?

Muffin, hope your ok hun x

MrsNormie, how are you doing hun?

Hope everyone is well.

Well I'm cd25 today, 11dpo, temps are still high, am hoping this is a good sign, this 2ww is driving me a bit nuts girls, I have a triphasic chart for the first time ever, not sure if caused by the clomid so I am far too scared to test, I'm not a good tester. Its far too early anyway right? Sorry for the ramble, I'm just going a bit bonkers this month, must be the drugs xx


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone
Hi Emma that's fab news about your lining   , wishing you lots of luck for friday and hope your embies survive the thaw   .


Hi SuzDee glad you're feeling better   , glad you're about sorted for christmas, I'm not far off myself now   .


Hi liggsy sorry the 2ww is driving you nuts this month   , really hope this month is the one that works for you   .


Hi Scouse glad you're feeling more like your old self   .


Hi MrsNormie hope things are going well with you   


Hi muffin hope you're well   


Hi Rosey welcome I'm so sorry about your m/c wishing you lots of luck for the future   


Hi Tama I'm sorry you're having a bad day   , it happens to us all. I'm having one today, but I'm sure I'll feel better tomorrow. Hope you're feeling beter.


Hi everyone else   


Well a/f has shown up today   , trying not to be too down about it. Worked out I could ov christmas day   . I also phoned the clinic to see if there was any news on my tests, I was told could now take up to ten weeks   . So I may have another month of waiting, although they have said they will phone me as soon as they come through so I can arrange an appointment. Life in limbo carries on, but |I just want something to aim for.
salx


----------



## Smurfie

Liggsy - that's sounding positive. I'd say its still too early to test. Day 14 prob best. That's Sat , right? Fingers crossed for you. It'd be fab for another BFP on this thread.    
Sal - sorry AF arrived. Hugs. Hope you are ok. 


Sxx


----------



## liggsy

Sal, sorry af arrived for you hun, ov on xmas day could be a great sign! Can't believe your tests could now be 10 wks, how annoying. Try not to think about it hunny enjoy christmas and you will know where your going in the new year, 2011 WILL be your year xxx

Suzdee, thanks hun, I'm sure af will get me before sat, If not though I will test sat. I'm sure its too much to ask that clomid would work 1st time after 2 failed IVF's but you never know right. Pma pma pma. How are you doing hun, how's your affirmationns going? Xx


----------



## Smurfie

Hi liggsy - I'm super positive thanks   . Using phone to post which is why am being brief. 

Hope AF stays away for you. Will be thinking of you on Sat. 

Afm - thought I was't ov this month but am getting CM now so getting busy with bms.   

Doubt it'll result in bfp but will enjoy trying. you never know ;-)

Sxx


----------



## liggsy

Suzdee, I'm on my phone too, you soon get used to it. Lots of luck this month hun, you never know this new positive you could really pay off thus month. So glad your feeling super positive hun, it can only help. Xx


----------



## Smurfie

Part of trying to be positive for me is about beginning to accept it might never happen but finding a life after. I'll keep trying and hoping in the meantime. 

Really hope this is your month  

Sx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

SuzDee hoping this month brings you luck huni.     

Liggsy fingers crossed for you huni.     

Tama how are you today sweetie? Hope you are feeling a bit brighter.  

Sal how are you doing huni?  

Muffin hope you are well huni  

Scouse you sound like you are very festive with the christmas carols.  

MrsNormie how are things with you huni?  

Rosey hope you are ok huni.  

Just a quick update from me. I had ET today and have got 2 grade A 2 cell embies back home so hoping they snuggle in tight.

Sending you all big hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

Congratulations Emma, hope your embies are snuggled up for 9 months


----------



## Tama

MissE *congratulations *on being PUPO  Sending you tones and tones of sticky vibes sweetie         I'm okay thank you. I had the results of my immunes back and have a follow up on Monday to discuss but looks like I have raised NK cells and some other issues too. Am hoping to get some answers on Monday but does look like I may have to delay my tx (was due to start dr'ing on the 1st Jan). Hope you are resting up and taking things nice and easy  xx

So sorry for being AWOL ladies  Hope now that I've finished work (well do have a few days to do next week) that I will be able to catch up and get back on the thread without working and my crazy head getting in the way 

Liggsy hope you are okay sweetie.  I've sent you a rather long pm  Wishing you tones of luck for this cycle    xx

Suzdee how are you feeling hun? Hope you are okay xx

Sal you okay sweetie? Sorry af arrived  xx

Muffin hello hunni hope all is well with you at the moment xx

Scouse how's things hun? Any news on when you'll be getting your tests done? xx

MrsNormie how are you hun? xx

Trolley as always thinking of you and hoping you are okay  xx

Rosie welcome to the thread hun. So sorry to hear about your m/c  Wishing you lots of luck for the furture xx

Vaudelin how are things with you hun? Really hope you are okay  xx

BIG hello to everyone, hope you are all okay  xx

Well I am off to see Dr G again to go through my results. Think we may well have to put tx off but will have to see after monday. AF turned up and today is cd1 so should be starting dr'ing on cd23 but will have to see what immune tx we need first. Hope you all have lovely weekends


----------



## Vaudelin

A big hello to everyone - I am still lurking whilst trying to clear this never ending infection.  I've got serious hardcore antibiotics now (injections and tablets) so won't be able to TTC for a good few months 

Just wanted to say to Tama that I am soooo pleased you have had your results from Dr Gorgy (I was there this morning at 8am).  There is ALWAYS a reason why someone can't get pregnant and I truly hope you have found your answer.  Hopefully it will be worth the wait and worth the money (I know how much all those tests costs!).  Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Hope everyone is OK - I have been keeping a close eye on you!!!

Lots of love

xxxxx


----------



## Smurfie

Emma - wonderful news    . Will be hoping this is your time . When is your OTD?

Tama - sorry to hear TX may be delayed. What are NK cells? Really hope you are getting to the root of causes and can be a mummy soon. 

AFM Had staff member tell me she is pg today. Think I have taken it ok. Got night with 2 pg friends tomorrow too. I will stay strong and positive and be happy for them all   

Sxx


----------



## Smurfie

Vaudelin - so sorry to hear of ongoing infection. Hopefully the stronger abs will help.


----------



## Tama

Vaudelin sorry to hear you are still on all the AB    Hope it clears up soon so you can get back on the crazy train    I can't wait to see Dr G on Monday afternoon and discuss what he can do for us. I really really hope now we have the results there is a tx plan that will help us get pg    Hope you have a good weekend sweetie xx

Suz sorry about the memeber bof stuff must have been hard    Everyone has NK cells in their body, they help your body fight infections (such as cancer cells etc). Sometimes these NK cells can become raised and this can be a problem because they start to see 'good' cells such as embies as bad and they go off in a group and attack them    I'm hoping now they know this that we can fix it! Hope you are okay    xx


----------



## liggsy

Miss E, fab news hun, congrats on being PUPO!! lots and lots of luck for this 2ww hun, it will be the bext xmas pressie EVER   

Tama, i have sent you a looooooooong pm back hun    its been too long. REally hope you get everything sorted on monday, like i said they CAN fix these problems there are treatments for them and you WILL be a mummy    if you have to delay tx it wont be for long.
Im always here hun, just on the end of the phone, anytime   

Suzdee,    pg announcements are so very hard, hope you get on ok tomorrow night too    your new positive being will really help you and i    it pays off for you xx

Muffin, how are you hun? hope your ok xx

Vaudelin,    so sorry about the nasty infection not going away, how awful! its really dragging on now, hope the super strong antibiotics sort you out soon    xx

Hope everyone else is ok too.

CD27 for me today, 13dpo, think that is my longest luetal phase ever!! im saying reflexology has a lot to do with it, i love it, going back for more a week on monday.
We are off to Cambridge tomorrow for a christening on sunday    dh is god father so we have to go. It will be tough but im sure ill be ok   
Im more bothered about leaving jock overnight! my little furbaby! he will miss his mummy terribly. My bro & his gf are coming to stay over to look after him, bless. 
Have a lovely weekend girls, xxx


----------



## muffin1302

Liggsy reflexology is great isnt it. I got my next one on Monday, its so relaxing   I've only had it once so havent really noticed anything major when she put pressure on certain points   Maybe it makes a difference where you are in your cycle. I had only just finished AF when I had it, or maybe you have slight problems in certain areas and that is why you can feel things?


Tama its great that you got some answers from your test results, hopefully they can sort you out now and you dont have to go through any more unsucsessful treatments     Have you had a look at the immunity boards? I think there are things you can do to help yourself through diet etc (if you havent looked already) x

Rosie I'm sorry for being so rude and missing your post. Hope you are ok. I know from experience how tough m/c can be so dont be afraid to have a rant to us or ask for support if you need it x Hope you get that BFP again soon x Also make sure you and DH support each other, mine bottled everything up and didnt tell anyone how he was feeling after we lost the baby x

Vaudelin its about time these nasty infections went away   Hope you are ok, and that it wont be too much longer for you to start ttc again   

Sudzee, You have done really well to try be happy for others and hope you can have a BFP soon so they can return the favour x

Sal hope christmas day is lucky for you   

I've been for my day 21 blood test today. Something wierd is going on with my body. Had negative ovulation tests this cycle and my boobs are sore all month   Just wish my body would sort itself out now coz I'm fed up. Also had acupuncture today, not bad for a needle phobic??!!   
If the tests are right and I didnt ovulate I dont think I got much chance of a christmas BFP this month   

To everyone I've missed I hope you are all doing well. I have visitors due any minute so must go


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone


Hi muffin sorry your body is messing you about   . It's so confusing and frustrating when you don't know what's happening. Really hope you have managed to ov this month and you get a lovely christmas present   


Hi Liggsy that's great news that you've had your longest luetal phase. Hope you get a lovely BFP in a few days   


Hi Tama wishing you lots of luck with your appointment, hope it gives you some answers and a plan of what to do next. Hope it doesn't delay your tx, but if it does it will give you the best possible chance of getting a BFP   


Hi Emma   on being PUPO. Hope your embies are snuggling in for the next 9 months      


Hi Vaudlin I'm so sorry the infection isn't going away, hope the extra strong meds clear everything up, and you can start TTC again very soon   


Hi SuzDee hope the BMS works this month   .


Hi everyone else   


Well CD5 today so I bet my CBFM will be asking for a test stick very soon   . Got some of the wrapping done for christmas yesterday so that's another thing out of the way. Just catching up on here while I wait for things to finish on Ebay.
salx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Sal hoping the monitor works for you this month huni. Fingers crossed the doc will get back to you very soon about your results, it must be so frustrating having to wait so long.  

Muffin hoping acu and reflexology help settle your body down which will hopefully bring you a much deserved bfp.  

Liggsy keeping everything crossed for you huni.      

Tama hope your appointment goes well tomorrow. At least now you have some answers and hopefully with a bit of tx you will get your bfp.      

Vaudelin sorry to hear the infection is still giving you bother. Hope the new ABs help clear it so you can get back on this crazy train.  

SuzDee pg announcements are really difficult, hope you got on ok. Sending you big   . My OTD is christmas eve huni so       for the best pressie ever.

A big hi to everyone else.  

Thanks girlies for all the good wishes. It means a lot. Have been ordered by DH to stay in bed but absolutely no chance of that happening. I hate sitting about so am just doing some light duties and decorating my christmas cakes. Dont think that will do any harm.

Emma xx


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi girls

How are you all?? Im alright- i got a BFN  which tbh i was expecting- didn't have any symptoms or anything so never mind!! My DH next SA is in feb and fingers crossed we will get our consultant appointment through very soon 


Hope you're all ok!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies,

Just a quicky as I haven't been on all weekend but must get ready to go into London!

MrsNormie sorry it was a bfn   this month   xx

Liggsy hope you had a good weekend. We'll have to catch up sometime, maybe this week or next .....eeekkkk than it will be Christmas! xx

MissE I think just doing the cake is enough   Don't do too much   Sticky vibes      xx

Muffin hope you are okay sweetie and had a good weekend xx

Vaudelin hope you had a good weekend hun. Will let you know how I get on today   xx

Suzdee hope you are okay hun and had a good weekend xx

Sal hope you soon get three bars on that monitor and that this is your month   xx

Scouse you okay hun? Hope you had a nice weekend xx

Trolley hoping you are okay sweetie, thinking of you   xx

Daxcat hope all is well with you hun   xx

BIG hello to everyone esle hope you are all okay    xx

Right must get sorted out and get my notes ready for my FU appointment! xx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls, sorry been awol all weekend, been in Cambridge for a christening.

Tama, lots of luck today hunny, I hope dr g has lots of answers re your tests for you. Yes we must have a catch up soon xxx

MissE, don't be doing too much, cake decorating will be fine, its quite relaxing I find. Sticky vibes coming your way hun xx

Muffin, enjoy reflex today hun, I love it, have apt next mon but may need to change it to nearer ov day, that's the best time to have it hun xx

MrsNormie, sorry about the bfn, lots of luck for next cycle hun xx

Vaudelin, hope those mega strength ab's are working hun xx

Suz, how are you doing hun? Hope your still super positive xx

Well the christening was nice but hard, lots of babies there. Didn't help that I tested sat am and got BFN, boohoo. Still waiting for af, did start spotting so she will be here soon! Still using clomid next cycle but will still be having few drinks over xmas, balls to it. Never know, could be so relaxed it will happen HA!! Yeah right. Sorry for the rant girls xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Tama hope you got lots of info at Dr G's today and have a plan for moving forward.  

Liggsy sorry about the bfn huni.   Hoping a nice relaxing christmas is just what the doctor ordered and fingers crossed the next cycle will be your lucky one.    

MrsNormie sorry about your bfn huni  , good luck with the next cycle sweetie.

Muffin hope you enjoy reflex, i think we need something to help us relax.  

Suz how are you, hope you are still feeling positive huni.  

Vaudelin hope all is going well with the new meds.  

A big hi to all the other ladies.  

I have just been pottering round the house today, looked up a few recipes on the internet, wraped some christmas pressies and of course watched some good old daytime tv.   DH still not allowing me to do much, will be glad to get to acu on wednesday just to get out of the house.

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

Ah bless him Emma, sounds like he's really looking after you


----------



## MissE

Hi muffin, god love him but really there is only so much fussing i can cope with   . Theres no pleasing me, if he didnt look after me i'd be cross too.   How are you huni?

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

I'm ok ish. I'm due on in 4 days and was feeling a little pants but just had reflexology so I feel a lot better. Only problem is I have painful lumpy boobs (which has happened every month since my m/c) 
My reflexologist picked up on it (she could feel the lumps in my feet!!!) and has advised me to go see my gp


----------



## liggsy

Muffin, hope you have made apt to see your GP hun? Always best to get anything like that checked out. Its good how they can feel things thru your feet tho. Xx

MissE, bless him looking after you, mine was the same, wouldn't let me lift a finger, wasn't complaining. How you doing hun? Are you off work for full 2ww? Xx

How is everyone today? 

AF has finally arrived for me, 16 day leutal phase I had, never had one that long before! Back on the clomid for me tomorrow then xx


----------



## muffin1302

Didnt go to the doctors. My boobs feel a bit better today, but will mention it to my gp when I phone for my blood results on friday. AF started for me today too (3 days early)


----------



## liggsy

Muffin, that's a good idea for you to mention to GP about ut hun. Ah sorry af arrived hun, and early too. Will be praying that 2011 will be your year hun, big hugs xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Muffin sorry your af has turned up huni.   Enjoy christmas and i'm     2011 will be your year. Think it is a good idea to mention to your GP, just get everything checked out.

Liggsy sorry your af has turned up too huni  . Hoping the clomid will start to sort things out for you and fingers crossed bring you that bfp.  

Tama hope all went well at your appointment.    

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, hope you have all had a good day.

Emma xx


----------



## Scouse

ladies sorry been awol but life bit chaotic at mo..... back to work, just walked in from evening nativity show and I'm absolutely knackered!  Off to liverpool thurs for a pre christmas christmas with the family!
Really hope there will be a whole 'hatch of bfp's' when i get back!  Good luck to you all and special hugs to anyone who is struggling!


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone


Hi Tama hope everything went well on monday   


Hi Scouse hope you enjoy yourself and have loads of fun   


Hi Emma hope the 2ww is going well      


Hi MrsNormie I'm sorry about your BFN    


Hi Liggsy sorry a/f turned up   . Hope the clomid does the trick this month   


Hi muffin sorry a/f has arrived    . Hope this month is luckier for you   


Hi everyone else   
Well I'm on CD8 today, had to use my first test stick this morning, I'm on 1 bar so still have a way to go yet. Just had my bedroom ceiling plastered today, so I've been busy cleaning and moving things around   . Glad it's all done now   
salx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all doing? Hope the snow isnt causing too much chaos for you all. We are stuck, cant get the car up the hill.

Sal hope it isnt too long til you get 3 bars on your monitor.  

Liggsy hoping the clomid does the trick this month huni.     

Tama hope your appointment went well the other day and you have all the info you need to move forward.  

Scouse hope you enjoy your time with your family.  

muffin how are you feeling huni?  

A big hin to all the other lovely ladies.

Only 5 more days for me til OTD, have been feeling quite calm but the nerves are starting to kick in a bit now.      

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

Morning Ladies. Hope you are all ok x

MissE, hope you are feeling positive hun x     We are all hoping you get an amazing christmas bfp xxx   

Sal, how are you? Hope you are ok x Hope everythings back to normal with the house and you can chill out a bit before christmas x

Scouse hope you having a lovely time with your family x

Liggsy how are you? Is the clomid any better this time round? 

Tama how did the appointment go? Hope everything went well? how are you?

Mrs Normie, Vaudelin, Trolley, Suzdee, Daxcat and anyone I've missed hope you all all doing well and all ready for christmas   

I'm currently in bed with flu and have been ill since thursday last week, I feel awful   Think its because I'm really run down at the minute. 
I dont think we can ttc much any more, it has taken over our whole lives and I'm really depressed at the minute (and have been for months) I'm still trying to come to terms with the m/c and its so hard at the minute with christmas round the corner. I've sent for some adoption packs and seriously thinking of going down that route instead, although DH wants to wait another year to see if it happens naturally before we apply ( I really dont think I can take the disappointment anymore). I'm also still waiting for the PCT to respond to our appeal for funding. Its been over 3 months now since my GP sent the letter and we've still heard nothing   I'm sorry for always being so negative, I just dont know how I'm going to put on a brave face for all my family who we've invited round on christmas day, I dont want to be miserable and spoil it for them all, but I dont think we have much to celebrate this year   .


----------



## daxcat

Oh Muffin hon, I'm sorry you're feeling so down.   .  Maybe you'll feel diferently about Christmas when your family arrive? You could always try drowning your sorrows - always worked for me   . XXXXXX

MissE -      I really hope you get your Christmas miracle. XXX

Scouse - hope you're haivng fun with your family. XXX

MrsNormie - sorry about your BFN. XXX

Suzdee - how are you? Hope your PMA is still strong!

Vaudelin - Hope you're well, have you got enough vino stashed away for Christmas?   

Salblade- well done on the cleaning - plastering makes SUCH a mess!

Liggsy - how are you? Hope all's well. XXX

Tama - Sounds like you've been busy recently! Have a good Christmas. XXX

Trolley - how are you? Hope you're well and enjoying Chrstmas. XXX

All good here, finally had a bump appear over the weekend so it finally feels true! We usually go to DH's gran for Christmas but with the weather we're staying put and "doing" Christmas in January. Seems like the safer option! 

Have a great Christmas ladies and keep the PMA. There will be a string of BFP's on here next year starting with MissE!!!! XXXXXXX


----------



## Vaudelin

Just wanted to give Muffin a massive HUG.  I'm so sorry to hear you are so down and not well.  I don't know the pain of M/C but I truly know the pain of IF.  I can't drink after the New Year because of my ABs but I will certainly be enjoying a few over Christmas.  It isn't a cure all but it numbs the pain on a temporary basis.  I really do believe it will happen for us all one day, when we least expect it.   My (wonderful) acupuncturist was telling me of a client of hers who had 6 IVF's with multiple miscarriages and then went on holiday and got totally bladdered the whole time and came back pregnant, just had her 12 week scan and all is well.  Every story like this gives me that little bit of hope that enables me to carry on.  I hope you find the strength from somewhere no matter which road you decide to take.  We are always here for you so please chat/moan/let off steam as much as you need to.

xxxx


----------



## Tama

Afternoon all,

Muffin so sorry you are feeling down sweetie   As the others have said we are here for you when every you need us   Hope you feel better soon xx

Vaudelin how are things with you hun? Hope you are well xx

Liggsy sorry for such a long delay in getting back to you via pm   Have sent you a message today xx
MissE am praying you are going to get a lovely Christmas gift this year     xx

Daxcat hope all is well with you hun xx

Suzdee hope you are okay hun   xx

MrsNormie hope all is well with you and you are ready for Christmas xx

Sal how are things with you hun? Hope the house is back to normal now! I know what it's like having all the trades men in and out of the house   xx

Trolley thinking of you and hoping you are okay xx

Scouse how are you sweetie? Hope you are okay xx

Hello to all the other ladies   

AFM haven't been very well full of cold and a nasty cough! FU with Dr G was a nightmare and I spent a lot of time in tears. Had more results today which have had me all in a fuss. Going to need AB's, humira and then some re-tests.   Trying to get into Chritmas but just so worried about everything and also that my sister is going to drop that she is pg on me   Sorry for such a down post ladies. Up until about 4 weeks ago I was okay, ticking along but after all the test results, having t delay tx and also finding out my sister is doing IVF I'm just a mess. xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Tama   

Surely it is a positive thing that Dr G has found some things wrong with you - he can now put them right!      I know how expensive it all is and I know it is such a worry.  Please try and stay positive - I am sure Dr G will do everything he can to put you into perfect health and get you that so longed for and much deserved BFP.  Try not to think too much about your sister and concentrate on yourself.  Think of the big picture - in 2011 we will be PG!   

 

Hello to everyone.

xxxx


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi girlies

a quickie from me to wish you all a merry xmas and hope you r all ok- and no one is having issues cos of the snow!!!!

Me and DH got bad news- we were rejected funding due to my weight- u have to have a BMI of 30 or below and mine is 31  Even though i demonstrated trying to lose the weight for over a year and failing with everything the gp threw at me- still refused    

I went the docs as i not been feeling well and thought i had  UTI- which i was right and have had for like 3 weeks!! So an AB for that- and i spoke to this doctor about what the letter said- and i asked to go back on the pill as its when i came off i gained all the weight (3 stone), so he said no as it wasn't a good enough reason and i said well what are you going to do to help me then- and he gave me diet pills- i have got to lose 5% of my body weight in 3 months and i can keep using them until i lose the weight i need to lose to have tx!!

But it means for now my TTC journey is taking a break as you can't take these pills whilst pregnant and i have been advised not to have unprotected sex until i have completed the weight loss.

So i suppose this is goodbye from me- well i will still be around and post every now and again but i will probably have about 6 months off trying to get PG- 3 months on pills and then the 3 month ish wait for the tests to all be repeated and to actually get an appointment (which i think is 2 months wait anyway!!)

You girls have been stars and i wish you all the luck in the wrodl with your TTC journeys- i hope you all get your well deserved BFP's in 2011 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

Muffin, I'm so sorry to hear how down you have been hunny, sending you a massive hug. I can't imagine the pain of a m/c but I know how hard the whole IF journey is, its just not fair that lovely people have to go through all this. Truly hope you feel a bit brighter soon, we are always here for you xx

Tama, hope you are feeling a little better today? I know your struggling a bit at the month, but it will all work out for the best, dr g will get you better and pray he gets you pregnant too. Sending lots of big hugs xxx

MissE, how you doing hun? Hope you have not been testing early? Wishing you so much luck, ae you testing fri then? Xx

Daxcat, ah how lovely a little bump, so happy for you hun xx

Mrsnormie, sorry to hear your news hun, probably a good idea to get sorted before carrying on ttc, wishing you lots of luck hun, please keep in touch when you can xx

Sal, how's things with you hun? How you doing with the monitor this month? Xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone.
Had my works xmas do on friday, I got sooooo drunk! Have not really had a drink for a year when 1st ivf started, so it hit me hard. I had a great night though.
Clomid has been better this month, no side effects yay, been taking them at night instead, seems to help. Won't be trying too hard this month as we want to enjoy xmas and new year, then back to t total in jan hehe xx


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone
Hi Emma wishing you lots of luck for friday      .
Hi muffin I'm so sorry you're not very well     . Hope you get well soon, and hope 2011 is a much better year for all of us.


Hi daxcat hope you have a fab christmas   


Hi Vaudelin hope you enjoy your drinks over christmas, I'm certainly going to try   .


Hi Tama I'm sorry you've not been very well     . I'm sorry you're results were hard to deal with, but I'm sure everything will work out and you will have a lovely BFP befroe you know it.


Hi MrsNormie I'm so sorry you're having to put TTC on hold. I struggle with my weight so I know how hard it is     . Wishing you lots of luck with the diet pills.


Hi Liggsy glad you're enjoying a few drinks over christmas, I'm also pleased the clomid is going better   .

Hi everyone else   
Well I'm finally up to 2 bars   . Not been feeling too well, but hoping to feel better before christmas at least the headache seems to have eased today.
salx


----------



## nesssa

Hi everyone,

I am sorry I have not been on in ages but I have been away for most of December (work related) I am back now 

I just wanted to thank all you lovely ladies for all your kind words. 

I have had my appointment and have been told that there is nothing wrong with us. I am Ovulating every month and they cant give me clomid as I don't need it. At 50mg my ovaries were overstimulated. I still think there is something wrong because if there was not why have I not fallen PG in 2.5 years. Anyway I think I have given up hoping that next month will be my lucky month. I am going to stop TTC and concentrate on weight loss. I have been told that even if I go for IVF that it would be better for me to be lighter. So am going to chill out and worry about everything in the new year.

I wish all of you lovely Ladies a lovely Christmas and new year.

Love Vanessa


----------



## Scouse

Sorry I haven't time for personals but only just got back from liverpool due to snow (worse down here in S.Wales - still can't get cars on drive because of ice)  and frantically trying to catch up!
But wanted to wish each and everyone of you a peaceful christmas - and for all those struggling may you find some comfort somewhere!
And here's wishing we all get our miracles in 2011!  Love and hugs to you all X


----------



## Scouse

ps good luck for tomorrow Emma -  may you be the first of many with bfp's !


----------



## muffin1302

Hello ladies, How are you all. Just popped on to wish you all a lovely christmas.

Emma, hope you have some good news for us


----------



## daxcat

Hi Ladies, just popped on to see if theres any news from MissE.     

Merry Christmas everyone. XXXXXXX


----------



## liggsy

Hi girls,

No news for missE? Hope your ok hun and its good news xx

Just want to wish you all a merry christmas, hope its a good one for you all.
Here's to a great 2011 for us all.
Big hugs xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, thanks for thinking of me but it is a bfn i'm afraid.   Have spent the whole day in tears. We will just try to pull ourselves together over the holidays and then decide what to do after that. Not sure whether to use the remainder of our frosties for the next one or go for a fresh cycle. Probably just go back to ttc naturally for a few months though.

Hope you all have a very happy christmas and praying 2011 is the year for us all.  

Emma xx


----------



## daxcat

Emma -   . I'm so sorry it didn't work this time for you. XXXXXXX


----------



## muffin1302

Emma, i'm so sorry hun x its so unfair. Hope you are ok and can still have a nice christmas x


----------



## Scouse

Emma so sorry to hear about your bfn!  Only hope you managed to salvage some of your christmas X


----------



## Smurfie

Emma- so sorry to hear about the BFN. Sending you huge hugs.    

Ladies - hope you all had good Christmases. 
On phone in car so can't write much now. Will catch up soon. 

Afm AF arrived Christmas Day. Oh joy! 

All set for IUI end Jan. 1 more go naturally b4 then. PMA not going well. Am trying tho. 

Love to you all and hoping and praying you all get BFPs in 2011

Sxx


----------



## muffin1302

Morning ladies  Hope you've all had a good christmas and been spoilt xxxxx I think we've been slacking a bit with the BFP's lately so 2011 is going to be our year, no excuses - ok!!!          

MissE hope you're ok hun, and you had a good christmas under the circumstances xxx How many frosties do you have left? Will you be having a review or is that only after fresh IVF cycles?

Daxcat hows that bump x Hope you are blooming 

Suzdee sorry about AF, typical that it always turns up at the worst possible time. It usually happens that my AF will be late just before I go on holiday then it turns up at the airport  Good news about the IUI though, it will be here before you know it x

Scouse how are you hun? have you had a good christmas?

Hey Liggsy how was your christmas, did Jock get spoilt?? 

Hey nessa hope you are ok. Its so fustrating when they cant give you a 'reason', I really struggle with the unexplained bit. 
Have you got much weight to loose? I desparatley need to loose a couple stone, but its so hard to find the motivation. I might join weightwatchers (again!!!  ) in the new year. Have you ever tried any alternative therapies to help ttc? I got pregnant after having acupuncture but it took 4 months of weekly treatments and cost a fortune. I've been having reflexology lately and i love it. Its so relaxing, but it depends on whether you mind someone playing with your feet 

Vaudelin, Tama, Mrs Normie and everyone else I've missed hope you have had a good christmas xxxx 

I've decided to not bother with ovulation sticks and counting days etc this month. I am so stressed out and depressed with this ttc crap that DH thinks I may be causing my own mental block that is stopping me getting pregnant and I think he may be right. 
I fell pregnant last time the month we went for IVF (probably because I wasn't trying and just 'let go') so I know I CAN get pregnant, but now its not happening I'm scared it wont happen again. Its impossible to just 'relax and stop trying so hard' as everyone tells you to. I need to ttc because I want a baby more than anything else in the world. Its a no win situation!! I have ordered myself a hypnotherapy cd so I'm hoping that will work  Anythings worth a try. In the meantime I might join Nessa in loosing some weight to take my mind off things  In case anyones interested found this on hypnotherapy http://www.independent.co.uk/news/hypnosis-can-help-you-get-pregnant-1173568.html


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi guys- Hope you're all ok

Just wanted to pop on to say Merry Xmas and hope you are all doing ok!! 2011 will be your year!! As for me- I am looking forward to 2012!! lol xxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies,

MissE I am so very sorry sweetie, it is so very unfair        I hope you managed to have a nice Christmas and I am praying 2011 will be your year         xxx

Hello to everyone else hope you all had a lovely Christmas and am hoping 2011 will be the year for us all. Will be back on soon for a proper catch up    xxx


----------



## Scouse

I just wrote the longest post, including a personal message to you all and the LOST THE B******* thing!
Sorry just a general hello to you all instead!  
I thought (foolishly) that we may have been blessed with our own christmas miracle, but af flew in today 6 days late!!!!!!!  
Anyone suffering I send you huge hugs!
And i    there are many, many miracles this year!  May we all be blessed X


----------



## Rosey78

Hello all, hope you all have had a good christmas and have some nice plans for the new year

Apologies, i posted on this forum a few weeks ago and then went awol. Have had read of last few pages and couldnt agree more-lets hope that 2011 is all of our year!!!!

Back on cd1 today following misscarriage, so first cycle since. Have hope that at least we did it on our own after 3 years of trying and one failed ivf cycle. Think i said before we are putting further treatment on hold for a year now and hoping that the ivf kick started somthing and we manage it in our own again. 

Will be on here more often now,so hopefully will get to know you all better.

Take care xxx


----------



## Smurfie

Scouse - so sorry to hear AF arrived for you too. Huge hugs     . 

Rosey - sorry to hear about the miscarriage. Good luck with you year of trying naturally. Really hope it works for you soon. 

Muffin - good luck with the hypnotherapy. I know just what you mean about people telling you to relax. Impossible when we want it to happen so badly. Really hope you get that BFP soon.     

Tama - hope you are staying strong.   

Emma - hope you are doing ok hun   

Hi to everyone else too. 
Sx


----------



## Scouse

Just wanted to wish you all a 'Happy New Year' and may all our dreams come to fruition and this time next year may we all be holding our babies , or at least our +ve pee sticks in our arms!  God bless you all X


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, sorry i have been missing for a few days, just needed time to come to terms with our BFN. Have cried for days but am feeling ready now to move forward. Just waiting for af to hurry up so i can close this chapter. Thankyou all for your kind thoughts. Will be trying naturally for the next few months til we can have another FET.

Just wanted to pop on and wish you all a very happy new year, hoping 2011 brings us all we dream of. Sending you all loads of love.

Emma xx


----------



## Rosey78

Hello all,happy new year!!!
Miss E sorry to hear bout the bfn,its really not fair is it. 
hope everyone else had a good new year!!
Cd 5 today-i think its gona be a long month!! Xxx


----------



## nesssa

Good Morning Ladies,

I just wanted to wish you all a happy 2011.

I am looking forward to getting to know you all and share all our experiences.

I have decided I have to stop messing around with my weight, I need to lose 2 stone and as fast as poss so I might be able to go on the NHS waiting list for IVF, until then I am going to carry on TTC naturally allthough I am not very positive about this as its been almost 3 years and no joy.


Love Nessa xx


----------



## daxcat

Nessa - If you're really commited to losing weight then I can't recommend the Cambridge diet highly enough. I went from a BMI of 35 to 30 in 2 months but it is hard! Gogle it and you'll find someone near you. XXX

Hi ladies, hope you're all well and have your PMA for the new year! DH has the flu at the moment so I'm doing my best to avoid him LOL!!! Think I need to paint a cross on the door! XXXXXX


----------



## liggsy

Hi Girls,

Happy new year to you all, sorry ive been awol since xmas   , been a busy break with visiting family up and down the country! time goes nowhere.
Have had a nice xmas though, despite another pg announcement ON ******** no less    annoyed me as only a few weeks ago the girl was smoking like a chimney    not that im biiter or anything   

MissE, i was so very sorry to read your news, i really thought it was going work for you hun sending massive hugs your way   

Scouse, so annoying when you lose a huge post    sorry af arrived for you, we never give up hun, another month another chance    xx

Tama, how are you hunny? hope you have had a nice christmas. When are your next lot of tests then? hope you can get started again soon xx

Daxcat, cant beleive you are 19 weeks already! that seems to have flown by, how are you doing? keep away from your dh and his flu xx

Suzdee, hows things with you hun? hope you can pull back your pma xx

Rosey, hello again hun, lots of luck for this month, i think giving it a year ttc naturally is a good idea, i keep moving the month that we will start tx again too, thinking of trying clomid for a few more months, just prefer the less stressful option! xx

Nessa, good luck with the weight loss hun, its not easy at all. I feel like i have put loads of weight on over xmas, so im healthy eating and lots of exercise from today!    xx

Hello to everyone else too, hope you have all managed to enjoy christmas and new year girls.

So rubbish being back in work, i love being off!
Not holding put much hope for this month, have been drinking and eating lots over the xmas break   , would be a miracle!
Still have 2 more months of clomid left, am thinking of getting another 2 months from dr's, give it a good 6 months total then before next tx, im obviously still not ready for it. I can feel the clomid making me ov each month which is good, also makes me ov dead on day 14 which never happens, so will persevere for a few more months xxx


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi girles happy new year!!

Day 2 of my diet- very hungry constantly lol  but i worked out i need to lose 13 pounds to be referred, and i wanna lose a stone more to try and get my figure back!! I used to be 9 stone before i got married!!! Bl**dy PCOS ha ha- as soon as i stopped the pill i ballooned!! What we do for our future babys!! 

Hope you're all well!!- I think i got a bug atm I'm very drained so i am going to bed now after a 13 hour shift!!! Hope you guys r all ok and i wanted to mention something to keep your hope going.......

A girl i followed on youtube was told she had a less than 10% chance of ever having a baby due to infertility on her part and his part- they tried for 5 years and had medical assistances and she gave up and decided to adopted......a few months later she finds out shes pregnant!!!! And she was roughly about 30/31!!!

I'm so happy for her and she can't believe shes pregnant!!! So it WILL happen for us ok guys?? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

MrsNormie fab story, definitely one to get the PMA going for this new year  . Good luck with losing weight.

Liggsy glad you had a nice xmas sorry about the PG announcement, they are always so hard to take. Doesnt do any harm to have a relaxing time over the hols, you never know what could happen. Good luck with the clomid and the few extra months if thats what you decide. How are you finding it now, hope there arent too many side effects.  

Daxcat how are you and the little one doing? Cant believe how fast time has flown by.  

Tama how are you doing huni?  

Sal how things with you?  

Nessa good luck with the weight loss huni, can be a difficult thing to do. Hang in there.  

Rosey good luck with TTC naturally, sometimes we just need a wee break from tx.  

Scouse sorry af turned up, good luck for this next month huni.     

Muffin how are you doing huni?  Good luck with the hynotherapy cd.

SuzDee hope your PMA returns soon. Fingers crossed you wont need to go for IUI at the end of the month.     

A big hi to anyone i missed. Thinking of you all. Come on ladies, 2011 has to be our year.  

Emma xx


----------



## liggsy

Mrsnormie, that's a great story, gives us all hope, you hear of that happening, I guess when you give up your body decides to work! Good luck with the diet hun, not easy but will be worth it xx

MissE, hi hun, how are you doing? Glad your looking forward, this WILL be our year, we have to believe, big hugs. I'm doing ok on the clomid this month thanks hun, not really had any side effects, the first month was the worst. Just hope it works so I don't need more tx, you never know right xx


----------



## MissE

Hi Liggsy, glad all is going well with the clomid for you, hope it brings you luck. I'm doing ok thanks, starting to look forward again. Waiting on review to discuss the last cycle and then it will probably be a few months before we can go again due to waiting lists so we will just continue to try naturally although DH wants to take a break from monitor . He wants us to relax for a bit.

Emma xx


----------



## welshgirl77

Here we go again girls.
Back for another rollercoaster ride on the TTC highway. In my 2 week wait. Bricking it because i think i've had an implantation bleed, trying not to hope but getting excited. Hope to get to know some of you over next few months

Rach


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies,

Sorry I've not been about, Christmas and New Year have been busy and just not had a moment to get onto the pc at home. Hope you all had a nice Christmas and New Year. I am praying that 2011 will be a great year for us all         

Liggsy, how are things with you hun? Work sucks doesn't it?    It's my first day back and even typing seems hard work    Hope you can get some more clomid sorted out best to go into the tx (if you need it) when you are ready    xx

MissE, glad you are feeling a little better hun    Really hope you get some answers at the follow up appointment. xx

Scouse, hope you had a good Christmas and New Year hun    xx

Daxcat, hope all is going well with you hun xx

Sal, how are things with you hun? xx

Suzdee, hope you are okay hun    xx

Rosey, hope this month is a good one hun xx

Vaudelin, hope everything is okay with you sweetie    xx

Muffin, everything okay hun?    xx

MrsNormie, hope you are well hun xx

Big hello to all the others ladies, need to have a bit of a read back to see what is happening with everyone as it's been so long    xx


----------



## liggsy

Hi Girls,

MissE, lots of luck for your follow up, hope they can give you some answers. How many snow babies do you have left hun? will you be having fet again next time? Glad to hear you are looking forward anyway hunny xxx   

Tama, yay your back    yes being back in work sucks big time! soooo glad its friday tomorrow, been a long week.
Am quite happy on the clomid for now so thinking of maybe another 3 or 4 months before doing 3rd tx, still dont feel like i can face it tbh hun, messed my head up after last time. Im sure ill change my mind soon enough when the clomid does nothing   
We will sort out a proper catch up for next week hun    xx

Welshgirl, welcome to the thread hun, lots of luck in your 2ww xx

Very quiet on here lately, hope everyone is ok?

10 mins til i can go home woohoooo. Am being very lazy and having my asda shopping delivered tonight, cant face that place at the moment   
Am taking Jock to his new class tomorrow too, mum is also bringing her dog so we will have 2 naughty boys in school   
Right im off, have a good evening girls xxxx


----------



## Rosey78

Morning lovely ladies,hope u are all having a nice weekend!?
Quick pick of your brains if i may? On cd 12 today,cbfm was on 1 bar yesterday then this morning it has jumped to 3. Its only 2nd time i have used it,got pregnant 1st time but then say had the miscarriage. Last time tho i def had 2 bars for a few days before peak.
On thex up side seems the agnes must be helping my cycles,used to have average 33-35 days but if the cbfm is correct it will be about 28 days again.
Can the monitor ever be wrong does anyone know?? Xxxx


----------



## Rosey78

Morning lovely ladies,hope u are all having a nice weekend!?
Quick pick of your brains if i may? On cd 12 today,cbfm was on 1 bar yesterday then this morning it has jumped to 3. Its only 2nd time i have used it,got pregnant 1st time but then say had the miscarriage. Last time tho i def had 2 bars for a few days before peak.
On thex up side seems the agnes must be helping my cycles,used to have average 33-35 days but if the cbfm is correct it will be about 28 days again.
Can the monitor ever be wrong does anyone know?? Xxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Rosey I would definatley go with the monitor and jump on DH   I doubt its wrong, especially if you've been taking things to regulate your cycles, Good luck x


----------



## Rosey78

Thanks Muffin.  Poor DH not feeling too great at moment, he has had an allergic reaction to the new kitten we got 6 weeks ago.  Its really upsetting me as we got her just after I had the miscarriage.  We have another cat too and he is fine with her.  Had to get him an inhaler and things but nothing seems to be helping, he is so wheezy and its making him miserable!!  Will be devasted if we have to give her away tho as she is more than just a kitten really.  Mum has said she will have her at least, so will still get to see her!!!!!

How do you put the photos up by your name, may put one of her on here??!!


Also, wonder if anyone can help me with this too................should you at any point stop taking agnes cactus through your cycle.  I have read somewhere that people seem to stop taking it at ovulation and then  re start when Af arrives.....................it this correct??  I have been taking it throughout up until now and wonder if it may have done something and effected the miscarriage??

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Rosey sorry I dont know about the anges? If you have pics on your pc already then it should work the same as mine I think?
Go to profile (fourth option along at the top of the page above this thread) then along the side (under modify profile heading) click on forum profile. You will have an option for personalized picture. Click on browse and hopefully it'll take you to your pictures on your computer. Select the picture you want,click ok and hopefully it'll upload. Hope this hasnt confused you, Thats how mine works anyway


----------



## muffin1302

We got Jacob after our miscarriage too. hope you dont have to rehome your kitten but if your mum will take her then thats really good x


----------



## daxcat

Rosey - I always took the Agnus Castus from day one until ov, then stopped again until day 1. Same for Evening primrose or Starflower oil. 
I have really bad athma and am allergic to our cats. I take antihistamines which stop the allergic reaction. My doctor prescribes non drowsy clarityns - maybe your gp can do the same for your DH?  They don't seem to have an effect on mens fertility but women can't take them when TTC as if you do get pregnant it can harm LO. Hope this helps. 

XXX


----------



## Amy N

Good afternoon ladies,
Hope you dont mind me joining in.
To give you a bit of background (in brief!!!!)
I was diagnosed PCOS 6 years ago. been TTC 3 years. Had 6 cycles of clomid starting jan 10, all with no response. Was taking metformin 1500mg since Nov 08, No ovulation. I had Ovarian drilling sept 10, no ovulation. 16 weeks after the op, had my met increased to 1700mg and had my first period in 8 years!!

Im now on CD27, and have had another +opk on day 19 of cycle. im now 7dpo. 
Just wanted to get to no a few people, and be able to chat. Im due to see my consultant tomorrow with a view to re starting clomid, but that was planed before i had my period. Any one had any experience of this. guess my worries now are: 1.they wont start clomid because i have ahd a natural cycle....but what if it was a one off and nothing happens now for months, 2. what if they do start clomid, and i am ovulating natrually... will this be dangerous to me??

Wishing everyone lots of luck, sorry for no personals, but may take me a while to catch up on things!!

Amy x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, just a quick one from me. Just popped on to say hi to everyone. It has been so quiet on here the last wee while. I hope you are all doing ok. Welcome to the newbies, the ladies are lovely. Come on girlies we gotta get back on track, 2011 is going to bring us lots of BFPs. Hows that for PMA!!!!!!    

Thinking fo you all and sending loads of love and hugs your way.

Emma xx


----------



## Tama

MissE, I totally agree it has been very quiet! How are things with you? Hope you are feeling okay    PMA for 2011 is needed I think. Mine started very very low but am trying each day to think of one positive thing and focus on that for the day. Done that since the start of the week and so far I'm feeling okay and a little more positive about my forthcoming tx! xx

Liggsy, hope you are okay sweetie. How is work, busy again? I'm willing the clomid to do the trick for you         xx

Amy, welcome to the thread hun    Normally we are a little more chatty    I too ovulate on my own but took 4 months of clomid, it can't harm you it can just make you produce more than one follie at a time. Some clinics will scan you to see how many you have and others just give you the pills and get you to take them - you will be fine on them    Let us know how you get on xx

Daxcat, hope everything is going well for you hun xx

Muffin, you okay sweetie? How are things? Hope you are okay    xx

Rosey, how are things going this cycle? I hope that you are getting 2-3 bars on the monitor now. xx

Welshgirl, welcome to the thread hun. How are you finding the 2ww? Hope everything is going okay xx

Scouse, you okay hun? Hope everything is going okay with you xx

Sal, how are things with you hun? Everything okay? xx

Suzdee, hello hun, hope you are okay and that everything is going well xx

Vaudelin, how are you hun? Still on the ABs or have you finished? I'm still taking mine and have found that they are making me very tired and a little sick. Also af seems to have gone awol! When you need her she does a runner and when you don't want her she turns up! Hope you are okay xx

Trolley, thinking of you and hoping you are okay    xx

Hello to all the other ladies    xx


----------



## liggsy

Afternoon girls,

I thought you had all dropped off    been very quiet on here lately.

MissE, lovely to hear you so full of PMA, i love it, we all need it too!       How are you doing hun? xx

Tama, hello hun, sorry, i havent had a chance to reply to your message today (from yesterday) will be next on my list   , stupid work, getting in the way of FF time for me!   
How are you doing hun? Thanks for your   &   for the clomid    xx

Amy, so sorry no one came back to you sooner, we are normally a lot more chatty than of late. Welcome to the thread hun, you will be fine on clomid, i ov naturally every month too and im on it and not being monitored either, just getting on with it! Instead of releasing 1 egg, you may release 2 instead, so possibly more chance of getting a BFP. Wishing you lots of luck xx

Daxcat, how are you hun? cant beleive how far along you are already, that has really flown by xx

Welshgirl, good luck on your 2ww hun xx

Muffin, how are you doing hun? boo to working nights! xx

Hello to scouse, vaudelin, trolley, rosey, sal and anyone else i have missed, hope you are all ok girls xx

Well still no AF for me, im cd29 16dpo today, that has got to me my longest leutal phase EVER, thanks to clomid! (the only good thing about it)   
Im sure she will be here tomorrow, have been spotting for a few days, just get on with it so i can start month 3! 
Lets try not to be awol now ladies please    xxx


----------



## Tama

Hey Liggsy, what is work like getting in the way of FF time    I still don't have af either? Have you done a test? I may get one as I know as soon as I have one near me she arrives    I have to take my first humira injection this evening. Everyone that has taken it tells me it isn't very nice and stings a lot!    I will be     this evening    Hope you have a good evening    xx


----------



## Vaudelin

Hello!  Just a quick one to say I am still here but lurking.  I am still on my ABs - got another three weeks to go can you believe.  Will hopefully one of these days start TTC naturally again.  Am thinking of all you ladies and wishing you all lots of luck.  I look forward to seeing some BFPs very soon...!

xxxx


----------



## Amy N

Thank you for the warm welcome!!!

Tama- thank you for the warm welcome!! hopefully 2011 will be a good year!!!

Liggsy- again thank you for the welcome!! 

I had my appointment on monday, and have been prescribed clomid again, im pleased, and glad to be trying something again!!!
I think AF due to arrive this weekend ,if i did ovulate 2 weeks ago (only 2nd natural one in 8 years), so il either get BFP (which im not getting my hopes up for, but would be lovely!!), or AF will arrive and i can start clomid again. Not looking forward to the hot flushes, but anything to help us get our child!!

Wishing everyone lots of luck!!
Amy


----------



## muffin1302

Hello ladies, sorry I have been so useless lately   I'm working new shift (permanent nights) so I'm really struggling to fit everything in at the minute, how is everyone?
I'm on day 4 now so another month with no luck. Been quite down still but I am trying really hard with my diet at the minute so I'm hoping that will make a difference. Also went for EFT (Emotional Freedom Technique) to see if that helps, been doing 'fertility yoga' and using my hypnotherapy cd so maybe it'll all help. If not then I dont know what I'm going to do   I'll just keep adopting cats and eventually turn into a crazy cat lady!

Hello Amy, hope you werent scared off by how quiet everyone is, you usually cant shut them up!!   When will you know if the clomid has worked? I've never had it but heard its not very nice to take.

Vaudelin, I really hope this is it after the three weeks of antibiotics, you have been waiting to try so long   

Liggsy how are you hun? Really sorry AF has arrived   You never know though, third time lucky, maybe the clomid will work this time   If I dont get on here tommorow - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!    

Tama has your AF turned up yet? Hope not, We need someone to kick start the BFP's off this year     How are you hun?

MissE hope you are feeling ok x. Any idea when you will try FET again? x 

Hey Daxcat, how are you? Wont be too long now before baby is here. Hope everythings going well. Have you started getting everything together? I made the mistake of buying everything the minute i found out I was pregnant. I was just so excited, but hopefully it'll come in handy one day   

Rosey, how are you? Hope DH is getting on better with the kitten allergy. Has he tried the antihistemene like Daxcat said? 

Hey welshgirl, hows the 2ww going? Any news? Hope you were right about the implantation bleed xxx   

Nessa and Mrs normie hows the weight loss going?

Scouse, suzdee, salblade how are you? Hope I've not missed anyone xxx


----------



## Amy N

hi Muffin- I had my second natural cycle in 8 years this month, and ovulated 13 days ago, I had convinced myself i could have been PG, I tested at 6 am this morn and got BFN, went back to sleep and by the time i had woke up at 745am i was spotting, But now AF is here. looks like just peeing on a stick can make AF arrive, should have saved my money!!I will be starting clomid tomorrow. I have taken it before for 6 cycles but it did not make me ovulate,but know the side effects all too well!!! so I'm hoping now my body is trying to do something on its own that the clomid will give me better chances of conceiving. Il be scanned throughout the month to monitor the follicles, so m praying for some good news!!

Good afternoon to everyone else...........

Baby dust to all!!
Amy
xx


----------



## karenann

Hi Amy 
Just wanted to send you hugs   and   I am sorry you got a BFN  Sending you loads of baby dust. I have not posted on this board before I normally post on the moving on board, however we decided to give it one final go naturally OTD is 21 Jan waiting is killing me !!
Good luck xx 
Karenann x


----------



## daxcat

Hi Muffin, great to hear you sounding so positive. Don't know how you're managing at working nights, I was a milkman for a few years and the nights nearly killed me!!!

Karenann - good for you. Sending tons of   your way. XXX

Vaudelin - More AB's? Poor you, after all this you are more than owed a BFP!!! XXX

Liggsy - did AF arrive? How are things? XXX

Tama - How did the humira go? Hope it wasn't too painful. XXX

MissE - hope you're  OK. Sounds like a good idea to relax from the stress of TTC and the monitor until you can start tx again. It really does get so regimental doesn't it?XXX

Trolley - how are you? Hope everythings OK with you. XXX

Suzdee - where are you? Hope you're OK hon.   XXX

Amy - Good luck this month with the clomid, you're right POAS is THE way to make AF arrive!!!

We had a bit of bad news at the 20 week scan and have been referred to a specialist in London as LO has fluid on the brain. He (and me!) is having an MRI in 3 weeks when they'll be able to tell us whats happening. At the moment they're saying that there may be brain damage but hopefully it could be very slight so it won't affect him too much. They're rushing everything through as if he is extremely brain damaged then they want me to still have options as the 24 week cutoff is fast approaching. Anyway, I'll let you know what happens. XXX


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Liggsy  huni, hope you have a good one.

Tama keep that up and hopefully you will be mega positive for your next tx.  Hang in there huni.

Vaudelin hoping these ABs do the trick so you can get back to TTC, you have waited so long.

Muffin sorry you are still feeling down huni but it sounds like you are doing everything possible to make yourself feel better  . I'm with ya on the adopting cats huni, only i too it to extremes and adopted a cheetah for a year.   Hoping to start FET as soon as possible. We have 5 embies left and got our review through for 28th January so hopefully we will get the forms signed and get the ball rolling again. I reckon with the waiting lists it will probably be about may time.

Amy sorry af arrived huni but hoping the clomid helps this month.     

Karenann hoping you get your miracle.     

SuzDee how are you huni? 

Sal how are you doing? Are you still decorating? 

Hoping where are you huni? Hope you are well. 

Daxcat i'm sorry to hear that news, you have had a tough time of it. I hope the little one is ok and all the results come back good. Thinking of you and sending big     your way.

A big hi to all the ladies, mrsnormie, nessa, scouse, welshgirl, rosey and anyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

Daxcat i'm so sorry to hear your news. I hope any damage is minimal x hey miss e nice to hear from you x


----------



## Scouse

Flying post

Want to keep an eye on you all..........especially waiting for all your bfp's!  But not posting reguarly as 'in a place of contentment and happiness' and want to stay there as long as possible!  That means not fretting and worrying about fertility (I AM FERTILE AND CAN GET PREGNANT!)
So wishing you all the best, and f I come crashing down from my cloud I will be back!
Dax praying that bubs is fine and your dream comes true !
All you other wonderful ladies -    as always your dreams too are realised!


----------



## Rosey78

Hello Ladies,
Happy weekend, or whats left of it!!  
Been to visit Mum this weekend to take Toffee to her, very sad    

Scouse. I could do with chanting that mantra every morning, I am sure it must help the PMA!!  

Daxcat, keeping everything crossed for you and the MRI x

Muffin,  nights used to kill me and I only used to do 3 in a row................i was like a bear with a sore head after the 1st one.  They do suit a lot of people tho it seems!!  EFT sounds interesting, let us know if it makes a difference.  I think cats would be easier at times, though after trouble I had with DH and Toffee lately I think I would end up divorced lol.

Liggsy, hope you had a good Bday and was spoilt rotten!! Has Af shown her ugly head yet??

Hey Amy, I'm kind of new to this thread too.  Its good to have a group of people all in same boat who you can come and natter to!  Although, I have to say I'm not overkeen on in being in the 2ww area, it reminds me evrytime I click ion of the 2 weeks following the ivf and how often I used to go in there to chat!!  Pleased that you have had your 2nd natural cycle, shows things are working.  Hope the clomid helps.

Tama, hope all OK with you??  

AFM, CD 19.  NO 2 bars on cbfm this month for some reason.  2nd time if using it and only 1st one since miscarriage so maybe thats why.  Peaked on CD 12/13 then 2 bars on 14.  Does peak mean that its the time before ovulation happens, so the 2 bar high after is probably when you have ovulated??  Iv read that some clinics use the cbfm for natural FET and on 1st peak day you ring and they put embryos back the next day or day after that, so assuming peak is leading up to ovulation??  AF should have arrived by the 27th ish i think??

I big hheeellloooo to anyone iv missed and hopefully catch up soon L  xx

Ps Dont know if any of you are in the Bucks area or near, but I have arranged a get together on Sat 29th if any of you are and want to come along??


----------



## Rosey78

Hello Ladies,
Happy weekend, or whats left of it!!  
Been to visit Mum this weekend to take Toffee to her, very sad    

Scouse. I could do with chanting that mantra every morning, I am sure it must help the PMA!!  

Daxcat, keeping everything crossed for you and the MRI x

Muffin,  nights used to kill me and I only used to do 3 in a row................i was like a bear with a sore head after the 1st one.  They do suit a lot of people tho it seems!!  EFT sounds interesting, let us know if it makes a difference.  I think cats would be easier at times, though after trouble I had with DH and Toffee lately I think I would end up divorced lol.

Liggsy, hope you had a good Bday and was spoilt rotten!! Has Af shown her ugly head yet??

Hey Amy, I'm kind of new to this thread too.  Its good to have a group of people all in same boat who you can come and natter to!  Although, I have to say I'm not overkeen on in being in the 2ww area, it reminds me evrytime I click ion of the 2 weeks following the ivf and how often I used to go in there to chat!!  Pleased that you have had your 2nd natural cycle, shows things are working.  Hope the clomid helps.

Tama, hope all OK with you??  

AFM, CD 19.  NO 2 bars on cbfm this month for some reason.  2nd time if using it and only 1st one since miscarriage so maybe thats why.  Peaked on CD 12/13 then 2 bars on 14.  Does peak mean that its the time before ovulation happens, so the 2 bar high after is probably when you have ovulated??  Iv read that some clinics use the cbfm for natural FET and on 1st peak day you ring and they put embryos back the next day or day after that, so assuming peak is leading up to ovulation??  AF should have arrived by the 27th ish i think??

I big hheeellloooo to anyone iv missed and hopefully catch up soon L  xx

Ps Dont know if any of you are in the Bucks area or near, but I have arranged a get together on Sat 29th if any of you are and want to come along??


----------



## Bluebell9

Daxcat so sorry to hear your news, really hope everything goes okay for you           my thoughts are with you the next few weeks honey.

Hope everyone else is okay xx


----------



## Smurfie

Just a quick one from me but had to respond. 

Shelley - so sorry and shocked to hear your news. Stay strong! I'll be hoping the MRI goes ok. You deserve to have a happy healthy baby and I'll be praying allturns out ok. 

Hi everyone else. Am on phone do can't cope with personals . 

Ok here. Preparing for iui. Had bad news about our chances but just more hiccups on journey. Will explain when have more tome and a keyboard.

Love to you all
Sxx


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi girlies

Sorry for no being around as much... trying to forget about TTCing until i lost the weight!! I have lost 5lbs in 2 weeks- which is ok i suppose and yes i know its a lot but i'm on those horrid tablets and they are not worth just losing 5lbs lol I ovulated again this month on my own...yay!!  I just hope it continues until i am allowed to BD again!! 

SuzDee- good luck for IUI- lots of PMA and babydust xx

Rosey- not too sure about the monitor but good luck with it xx

Bluebell- Hope all is well with you xx

scouse- You're right!! You WILL get pregnant  xx

Muffin- Keep strong hun!! It will happen and i know how it feels to lose a baby- i am always here for you...and I know how it feels doing permanant nights!! I used to do them- I do sleep ins once a week now instead!! Not easier but atleast i can chill i suppose!! xx

MissE- I hope you're doing ok and good luck for your next cycle (not sure if you were doing another fet) xx

Tama- good luck with the injections!! xx

Daxcat- Good luck with the MRI  and i hope your little baby son is ok xx

AmyN- Sorry about your BFN and good luck with your next cycle xx

Liggsy- as AF arrived yet? Have you done a test- sorry if i'm being stupid and missed anything!! xx

Vaudelin- Can't believe you're still on AB's!! Keep on going and it will all be worth it!! xx

Sorry to anyone I missed and hope you are all ok ladies!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies 

Daxcat, sweetie I am so sorry to read your news  Wishing you tones and tones of luck for the MRI and will be praying everything is okay   xx

Liggsy, hope you had a good birthday weekend  You're off out for dinner tonight too right? Hope you have a lovely time  xx

MrsNormie, well done on the weight loss hun  I am doing a detox for 4 days that is recommended by Zita West to clean out the system ready for another IVF - I'm hoping to kick start the weight loss too  xx

Vaudelin, hope you are soon off the ABs and able to get back to ttc. I will have everything crossed that 2011 is going to be a great year.  xx

Miss E, how is everything with you sweetie? Did you have a good weekend? xx

Muffin, how are things sweetie? Hope you are okay  xx

Scouse, how are thiings hun? Did you have a nice weekend? xx
Suzdee, wishing you tones of luck for the IUI  Let us know how it goes xx

Rosey, when I was using the monitor it would go from one bar to 2 bars and then up to three bars with the little egg in the corner, when you get the three bars it normally means you will over in the next 24-36 hours, it will then drop back down to 2 bars. Hope this helps! Lots of luck  xx

Sal, how are things with you hun? Hope you are okay xx

Bluebell, hope everything is okay with you hun xx
Amy, sorry it was a -ve this month sweetie  Sending you some  for your next cycle xx
Karenann, welcome to the thread hun  Wishing you tones of luck for this cycle hun  xx

Welshgirl, hope the 2ww is going okay hun  xx

Trolley, always thinking of you and hoping you are okay   xx

AFM af has gone awol  I even did a hpt to try to bring her out but that didn't work! If anyone is in the mood to do me a little af dance that would be really good - can't start dr'ing until she turns up! Still very tired from all the ABs but trying to stay awake at work  Hope you all have a good afternoon xx


----------



## salblade

Hi ladies sorry I've been missing for so long, but sometimes I have to take a break especially when nothing is happening. I'm still in limbo and going   . I've got to phone my clinic later this week and hope my test results are back. I'm now really trying to lose weight, since I put a load on after christmas, I lost 4lb last week so really happy, just got to keep it up.


Hi Daxcat really hope you get some good news from your MRI scan   .


Hi Tama here's an a/f dance for you        . Hope she turns up soon so that you can get started.


Hi Liggsy hope you had a fab birthday   .


Hi SuzDee wishing you lots of luck for your IUI     .


Hi MrsNormie hope the weight loss continues. 5lbs in 2 weeks is fab .


Hi Emma, Vaudelin,  Muffin, Scouse, Bluebell, Amy, Rosey, Welshgirl, Karenann and anyone I've missed.
salx


----------



## liggsy

Hi Girls, aorry i have not been on all weekend, its been a busy one! had a lovely b'day though so thanks to yuo all for your lovely messages   

Tama, hello hunny, i will do another af dance for you, and she better take notice this time                       
That should do it hun! Yep im off out again tonight with friends for dinner, then thats it, im back to healthy eating and lots of exercise! How do you feel on that detox? can you still eat? xx

Daxcat, oh hun im so very sorry to hear that, i was so shocked. Really wishing everything is ok at the MRI for you, good they are rushing things through, but i will be    that all is ok xx

Muffin, nice to hear from you hun, sorry its been so crap on permanent nights, must be hard    sorry to hear that you are struggling too, sending lots of         your way hun. Just remember you have gotten pg before and you WILL again       xxx

Sal, ah hun i cant beleive you still dont have your results back, that is really taking the mick now, have they lost them or something? hope you get sorted soon hunny xx

MissE, how are you doing hun? thanks for the lovely b'day pic, its fab xx

Suzdee, lots of luck with IUI, never mind what they say the chances are, it can and will work        hows that for pma xx

Scouse, nice to hear you are in a positive place hun, stay there, its the best thing for you, wishing you lots of luck xx

Amy, sorry af got you, but still good news that you did ov on your own. Lots of luck with the clomid, im on it too, 50mg, this is my 3rd month now xx

Vaudelin, hope you will soon be off the sb's and ready to try again hun xx

Rosey, sorry you had to give toffe away, at least he is with your mum so you can still visit    i only used the cbfm once and didnt like the reading it was giving me so went back to charting my temps instead    hope it changes soon for you xx

MrsNormie, well done on the weight loss hun, thats good in 2 weeks, keep it up xx

Hello to everyone else too, sorry to those i have missed   

Well im cd4 today so day 3 of the clomid for me. AF got me on friday so i didnt need to test. Did have a 16 day leutal phase though which im really pleased about. We will aim to try our hardest this month and see if we may get lucky      
DH says 33 is lucky, lets hope he is right!
Had a lovely b'day weekend, got spoilt rotten, it was lovely. Off out again tonight for a meal with friends, then back to being good for me    xxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Liggsy   Thanks for the af dance - I need her to turn up feeling a little crazy now    I feel okay on the detox today but it's only day one   Yep you can still eat   Fruit, veg including sweet potatoes (not normal pots), oats and wholegrain rice, lentil, beans and pulses. You cut out sugar, starch, dairy etc but only the first two days then you can have lean organic chicken or fish for the final two days - only 4 days in total. I have found a organic oat milk so using organic oats can still have porridge for breakfast   Glad you had a nice birthday weekend - enjoy tonight. I still have everything crossed that clomid is going to work for you    xx


----------



## liggsy

Tama, thats me out of that detox then, cant eat oats and cant give up dairy (need lots of calcium) and love potatoes too much to give them up   
No, it sounds good hun, it will be worth it too, not bad if you can still have porridge too, and i love beans and pulses, i could live off them   
Ah, i hope af stops messin you around, i have had a strong word with her, she will be here soon    if she is not i will    her!   
Thanks hunny, i really hope clomid works too, no reason why it cant right? not 100% convinced but im trying to remain positive, i still think we will end up having IVF again    xx


----------



## Amy N

Dexcat- sorry here to here your news, I hope all goes OK, thinking of you  xx

Liggsy- Il be one day behind you this cycle, I go for ultrasound scan on Monday 24th to see how many,if any follicles are there!!! hope this is a lucky month for us!!

Salblade- well done on the weight loss, thats fab!!!!

Tama- typical isn't it, when you need AF to arrive she doesn't!, hope she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer x

Miss Normie- well done with the weightloss, and great news that ovulated, This was my second month in 8 years that I have ovulated naturally, I was soooo excited!

Rosey- hello!! Hope you had a nice weekend,  I'm hoping that the clomid has a better effect for me than when I last took it, hopefully because i have had 2 consecutive  cycles naturally, the clomid will just help to give me a boost, and be able to time things well!!

Scouse- thanks for the positive energy!!!! wishing you the same for your next treatment!!

AFM- currently CD3 and 2nd day of clomid, had a few hot flushes, but nothing too major!! I go for u/s scan next Monday...hopefully there will be some follicles to see!!!

Wishing everyone lots of luck,     

Amy


----------



## Scouse

We all deserve to be happy and we all deserve to be mummies!  We can achieve our dreams!


----------



## welshgirl77

Well 3 days late. mmm. But did a first response test alst week with a negative so whether or not its working, don't know. Promised to try to hold out till friday with the POAS but kinda crumbling. Mixed feeling, some days feels like af will come, some days not but no signs of spotting at all which i normally do by now. .

Hope you are doing ok all. Sorry no personals today. Just realy tired.


----------



## tegk68

Evening spin

I haven't been on FF for such a long time, well not since my failed IVF last spring, so I am very out of touch.

I'll be honest with you all....I have come along tonight for purely selfish reasons  . You see my other half is working away this week and something occured to me today and he's not here to tell him about it. I suddenly remembered that I had completely forgotten when my period is due, if that makes sense. Having given up completely on ever having children these events are not marked down anywhere anymore. By a process of elimination I am 50% sure the first day of my last period was the 16th December and 50% sure it was also the 17th December - so in summary, 100% sure it's one of those days. This now makes me either 5 or 6 days late with my period.

I don't want to ring my other half and have him hopeful for something so unlikely. It doesn't seem fair. Past experience though has taught me that on those few months over the last seven or so years that I've been 'late', sharing this news with someone has literally brought on my period within a few hours! Hence me writing this post because I really wish it would hurry up as this tiny glimmer of hope won't have me sleeping tonight I know   . I hope you all don't mind, and many thanks.

Wishing you all the positive news you dream of, and deserve, in the very near future.

Hx


----------



## tegk68

Well I woke up this morning feeling very groggy thanks to a bad nights sleep! Since I've been up I'v started to get mild AF style stomach cramps, so looks very likely that AF is on it's way at 6 or 7 days late - that's mad!.....   

Hope all is well with everyone today.


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone


Hi Liggsy sorry a/f turned up hope you have loads of luck this month      .


Hi Tama I hope a/f has finally turned up   .


Hi Amy hope your scan goes well on monday      .


Hi welshgirl hope you get a lovely BFP when you test again, sending you lots of      .


Hi tegk68 welcome to the thread, hope a/f stays away for you      .


Hi everyone else   


Well I got a letter this morning from my Dr, my test results are back and I've tested positive for Lupus anticoagulant. I've got to have a repeat test in a couple of weeks and then go back to the clinic. I'm happy that there is some explanation for why it hasn't worked so I hope this is a turning point  . There doesn't seem to be loads of point to trying naturally at the moment   . I'm on 2 bars at the moment and think I will go to 3 over the weekend, but not getting too worked up over it.
salx


----------



## tegk68

I'm not sure what Lupus anticoagulant is (((hugs))) but am glad to read that you have had a positive diagnosis and hope that as you say, this will be a turning point for you. Any explanation is a good explanation as it seems we are so often in the dark as to the 'whys' and wherefores' etc. Hope this will turn into good news for you in the future.

Welshgirl, I think your period must be as late as mine by now. Keeping everything crossed for you.

My cramps have gone, you did want an hour by hour update on me didn't you?    Don't know if it's connected at all with having a late period but my skin is awful at the moment, my face in particular and it itches! Maybe I have developed an allergy to something over these last few days - great!


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies,

Sal, sorry to hear about the lupus but hope that this can be treated and will finally help you get that bfp     AF turned up on Tuesday so am cd3 today, 20 days until DR'ing    xx

Tegk68, welcome to the thread hun. Hope you have a successful month xx

Liggsy, how are things with you hun? Hope the training today is okay    xx

MissE, how is everything with you sweetie? Hope you are okay xx

Muffin, everything okay with you hun? xx

Scouse, hope you are well and keeping up the PMA    xx

MrsNormie, hope you are okay hun xx

Vaudelin, how is everything with you hun? Hope you are feeling okay on the ABs. When do you finish the course? xx

Daxcat, hope you are okay sweetie    xx

Welshgirl, hope you are okay hun and sending you luck for a +ve xx

Amy, how are things with you hun? xx

Suzdee, how are you hun? Is everything going well? xx

Rosey, how are things with you hun? Hope you are okay xx

Trolley, sending you HUGE    Thinking of you xx

Bluebell, hope all is well with you xx

Karenann, hope you are okay hun xx

BIG hello to everyone else


----------



## rungirl

Hello Lovely Ladies!!!!


I haven't posted for several month on this thread, but i do remember a few of you.  Hello    
After 4 year of ttc we actually managed naturally!!! Amazing.  We were so over the moon, but sadly not meant to be and at 9 weeks scan revealed no heartbeat.  I booked in for erpc on Tuesday, having been here several times before i knew i wanted it over and out aspa, sorry to be so honest.
We are hoping to try naturally for a few months and then .....?? we just don't know.  I'm 41 so do feel like i'm getting old.
Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing and look forward to getting to know you all.
Big hugs,
XXXXXXxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Rungirl, I'm so sorry, you must be devastated. I've only had one miscarriage and it left me feeling so depressed. ts taken me 7 months to start feeling a little better. Its such a hard thing to go through so i really feel for you going through it several times x   

Sal will they be able to do anything to help stop the lupus? Some medication or something? It must be a relief to get answers.

Teg hello and welcome. We've not had an update for a few hours   I had AF pain on and off before I found out I was pregnant. Are you going to take a test? We're desparate for a BFP to kick start this thread again. I dont know about everyone else but I could really do with some good news to give us all hope.

Tama how are you hun? 20 days till DR'ing? Do you start treatment this cycle?

Daxcat hope you are not stressing out too much xxx   

Welshgirl is AF here yet? If not put us out our misery and test   

Amy hope the clomid's not too bad x

Liggsy hope you are ok hun x 

Hello to everyone else x Hope you are all well.


----------



## Tama

Hiya Muffin, how are things hun? Yep start treatment this cycle    Feeling totally freaked out about it tbh! Hoping and praying with everything I have that it will be the one!    xx


----------



## muffin1302

Things arent too bad. Feeling a little more positive than I have for a long time. Trying to eat healthily and look after myself and see if it makes a difference. Also been listening to a hypnotherapy CD every day.
I'm sure you will be ok and this cycle will be the one


----------



## Scouse

Muffin glad life is brightening up for you......you deserve the sun to shine every day for you   
Tama best of luck with tx!    that in 2 months time you'll be posting your bfp!  My clinic in cardiff has started doing level2 testing so waiting for them to get bck in touch to organise an appointment!
Rungirl I can't begin to imagine the devastation you are feeling at the moment.....you are an amazing lady to still be standing!    for you X
Sal   that this diagnosis is the 'little' hiccup that has merely postponed your  bfp UNTIL NOW!
teg lets hope the witch stays away!
Everyone else hope life is treating you well! X


----------



## tegk68

Rungirl I'm so,so sorry to hear about your misscarriage (((hugs)))

Muffin, here's an update (I am getting slack as at least three or maybe four hours have passed since the last one!). I went to town shopping and popped into Boots and thought 'blow it' I'll buy myself a test. So I did, a boots own brand one, and of course I couldn't wait until the morning and had to try it straight away. Only the control line showed, so that's a 'not pregnant' then *sigh*

So now I wait for AF to come, and if not here after the weekend, will test early next week but I think there's a lot of wishful thinking going on here with me, so I suspect she'll turn up soon ;-)

Yes Welshgirl, how are you? where are you? do you have any news? Fingers crossed.


----------



## muffin1302

Ah teg, you never know.   I had a negative an a first response at 2 days late. Dont want to give you false hope but it is possible x

Scouse, how are you hun xxx


----------



## Scouse

Muffin I'm really good at the moment thank you.  Even though the world seems to have gone mad around me (deaths, illness, pregnancies, births) evrything negative seems to be 'bouncing' off me!  Don't get me wrong, I still have reactions, but news doesn't seem to be dragging me into the depths of despair anymore!  Just praying it continues!
I home you find your 'happy' place soon Muffin  Big hugs and    hoping to ease some of your loss! X


----------



## muffin1302

Thats really good Scouse x I feel a bit like that at the minute, dont know how long it'll last!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, sorry i havent been on for a day or 2, have been so busy. Felt really stressed this week, work really busy and trying to support my wee bro cos he and his wife are separating and it is very messy cos they have a 4 year old.

Muffin glad you are feeling a bit more positive huni. it takes time after a loss but time will heal and life will get brighter as time passes.  

Scouse glad you are in a good place right now huni.  

Tegk sorry to hear about bfn, sending you big hugs.     

Tama so exciting that you will be starting very soon, really hoping this will be the one for you huni.       

liggsy how are you doing sweetie?  

Rungirl i am so sorry to hear of your loss huni, like muffin i have experienced one loss and it took me a long time to heal so cant imagine what you must be going through. Sending you big hugs.     

Welshgirl        for a positive for you.

Sal glad you got some answers, hoping this makes the difference.  

SuzDee how are you huni?  

Daxcat thinking of you and hoping time passes quickly til your MRI.         the results are good and the LO is ok.  

Amy hope the scan goes well huni.      

A big hi to anyone i've missed, sending you all loads of love and hugs.

Emma xx


----------



## tegk68

Scouse and Muffin, what strong and brave ladies you both are (((hugs)))   

MissE, sorry to hear the stress you are under and of course for your brother too. Take care of yourself won't you   

Well here I am 7/8 days late and I haven't woken up to AF as I thought I would do. Have absolutely NO pregnancy symptoms i.e. no tender boobies or larger ones even; no headaches etc etc

Am absolutely bloomin kanckered though BUT this has everything to do with the fact that I have slept so badly these last two nights due to my no show period and nothing to do with possible early pregnancy symptoms   

Had to laugh just now. Had some Nutella on toast (my fave) and it was disgusting! Ended up giving it to the dogs as I thought I'd wretch if I ate anymore. "Hang on" I thought, is this a sign?! No, on further investigation I have ascertained that the butter is off!  

Hope all is well with you all this morning. Anyone heard anything from Welshgirl? Still hoping there is positive news there, it would be so nice.


----------



## muffin1302

Teg maybe you should test again tomorrow with first morning pee? Save it in a jar then go buy the test so you don't get tempted to waste it early. Super drug tests are meant to be quite good and they're pretty cheap x


----------



## tegk68

Muffin, thank you  That is a good idea if my period is still yet to show by tomorrow morning, of course I might bottle it too!

Nuff about me. Does anyone else have any news?


----------



## Rosey78

Hello lovely ladieshappy weekend!!!!

Im so annoyed as spent entire train journey writing post then lost it as signal dropped. Sorry for this short impersonal post but rushing back out now.

Had bit of rubbush few days as got day 21 progesterone checked Tues and it was really low-9.4nmol/l.  I think they like to see it abive 30 to indicate ovulation,but bit confused as cbfm showed 3day peak on days 12 + 13 so def had lh surge. Can u still get lh surge and not ovulate?? Wonder if low progesterone may be factor why cant conceive now and possible factor with failed ivf and miscarriage

I did email fertilty person a friend knows who works in same hospital as me and she kindly responded but said it shoulnt have eva been checked so close after miscarriage. She says just to monitor lh surge tho for now as its best way to identify most fertile time. Thats bit reasurring but still confused about lh and egg quailty/ovulation? Maybe lh doesnt always necesarily mean u ovulate, or maybe u do but perhaps egg doesnt produce enough progesterone Anyone have any ideas

Will catch up with everyone properly at weekend. Sorry sbout dreadful spelling too, i hate this touch screen phone. 

Hope u all have great weekend xxxxx


----------



## tegk68

My period came tonight  . I am fine. I will leave you all now but not without wishing you ALL huge amounts of good luck, but before I go I'd like to post this poem for those that don't get that that their heart so yearns for. It has seen me through many a bad night, as it does tonight, and I hope it brings some small comfort to those who find themselves in need too:

* http://www.reikisymbolsnow.org/reiki/khalil-gibran-on-pain-the-prophet/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

* (Poem replaced with a link for copyright reasons)


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone


Hi tegk sorry it was a BFN, hope you do come back to the thread and I hope you get a lovely BFP before you know it.


Hi Tama so pleased a/f turned up, it won't be long now till d/r how exciting   .


Hi rungirl I'm so sorry about your miscarriage    . I hope you get a lovely BFP very soon.


Hi muffin glad you're starting to feel a little more positive   . Yes they should be able to do something to help with the Lupus anticoagulant if I test positive for it again.


Hi Scouse glad the bad things seem to be bouncing off you, hope 2011 is our lucky year   . Good news about your clinic doing level 2 tests.


Hi Emma sorry you've had a stressful week   . Hope you can relax more soon   .


Hi Rosey I'm sorry you've had a bad few days   . I'm sorry I can't help with answers as I haven't a clue.


Hi to everyone else   .


AFM I'm feeling more positive about things   . I even took a scan picture pregnancy announcement on ******** well, as I would usually end up in tears. I got 3 bars on my monitor yesterday but we haven't been that bothered as I think my chances are even slimmer now. Although in a strange way it's like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders, not having to to have BMS at certain times of the month. We're just going to let things happen naturally.
salx


----------



## muffin1302

Hey Sal, good to hear you are feeling a little more positive, it must be catching   So what happens now? Are you having treatment again with drugs to stop the lupus? Is it a type of immune problem? Or am I getting confused?

Teg sorry it was a BFN   You dont have to leave us though   

Rosey I hope you find the answers you are looking for soon, sorry I cant be of any use. I do think you should have them re checked in a couple months as my body was pretty messed up after the m/c for ages. It has just started to settle now after 7 months.

MissE how are you? Hope you are a little less stressed   Your brother is very lucky to have such a caring sister x

Scouse keep up that PMA     Hope you are ok x

Tama not long to go now   I hope even though you are having treatment you will keep popping back to keep us updated xxx   

How is everyone else? x


----------



## salblade

Hi muffin I've got to have a retest in a couple of weeks to see if it's still there. After that I can go back to the clinic and find out what happens next. It's a blood clotting problem so will probably be treated with clexane and aspirin if still there. I can't wait to start again as it seems like I've been waiting forever. It's great that we all seem to be more upbeat at the minute, I hope it continues and we get a lovely lot of BFPs very soon   .
salx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all doing?

Sal i'm sure you cant wait to start again, hopefully if it is still there then the clexane and aspirin will do the trick.    I'm feeling a lot more relaxed now, had my lovely facial and massage on friday and then spent a lovely day yesterday with my family cos it was my b'day. Got loads of lovely pressies and flowers.  

Muffin hope you are ok huni, glad you are still feeling positive.  

Tegk sorry for the bfn but you dont have to leave us huni.  

Rosey hope you get some answers soon huni. Your body will be a bit messed up after the m/c for a while but will hopefully settle soon.  


SuzDee    huni. Hope you have a good one.

A big hi to all the other ladies, hope you are enjoying your weekend. I'm baking again and am making dinner so will catch up later.

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

Sal I'm glad you have some answers, and that they can treat you so you can finally have that lovely BFP   

MissE happy birthday for yesterday   You kept that one quiet didnt you!!! Sounds like you had a lovely day x


----------



## muffin1302

Oooh I just noticed from MissE's post we have another birthday girl, Suzdee   xxx


----------



## MissE

Thanks muffin, trying not to think too much about birthdays cos it is another year older.....Booooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!   Cant believe i'm 33 now....YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!  

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

Thats not really old, although i think there will be a few tears when I hit the big 3-0 this year   I'm sure lots of the ladies on here will tell you you're still a spring chicken!!


----------



## Smurfie

Hello ladies

I'm sorry I haven't been around much lately. I haven't even managed to read all the posts lately   . Will try and write some personals but apologies for any important news I've missed. I'll just explain why I've been so remiss lately...

Things have been a bit tough here. My furbaby had to be put down last week. As you can imagine, it was devastating. In the same week we also had bad news about our chances on IUI. Apparently we now have MF problems as well as my age. I'm afraid the positive thinking has taken a back seat.   

I will try and get back on top soon. 

Anyway, today is day 1 on IUI after AF arrived on Sat. I shouldn't really be on the ttc naturally 2ww really. It's just that this is where you lovely people are   . Maybe this time   . If it doesn't work our only option is IVF and we can probably afford 1 go at that. So I only have 2 more chances of ever having a baby   . Please send me any positive energy you can spare.

Enough about my miserable old life.....

MissE - Thanks for the birthday wishes. We had a night away which was  lovely. Better than rolling around the house which has a big cat-shaped  hole. Happy Birthday to you too for Sat   . 33 - you're still a spring chicken hun (muffin - how did you guess!?). I've just turned 39!

Muffin - Thanks for the birthday wishes. Hope you are doing ok

Tama - how are you doing. Really hope your treatment works   . What treatment are you having? 

Sal - really hope you've found the root of your problems now and can get appropriate treatment. I have no idea about lupus. Praying you get a BFP this year.

Scouse - hows things? Hope you're doing ok

Vaudelin - You ok hun?

Rosey - sorry can't help with the ovulation query. The more I hear about fertility the more I'm sure even the so-called fertility experts don't know it either. At least if you are getting a surge that has to be a promising sign. Wishing you lots of luck

Everyone else - sending you lots of love and praying there are some BFPs on this thread soon.  

Sxx


----------



## Amy N

Good evening......
Been very busy with work the last few days, so sorry for not replying!!

I had my follicle tracking scan today and could possiblly be producing one follicle on the right side. Im on CD10 and had one measuring 15mm, got to go and be rescanned on thursday, with the PCOS i have multiple cysts, but never measuring more than 7-10mm, so surely 15 is good!! how big should it be on CD10?? I hope it continues to grow  , then will have trigger injection on thursday!!

SuzDee           ...Keep smiling hunny  

Hope all are well xxxx


----------



## Smurfie

Amy - that sounds really positive. Hope that follie keeps growing and your scan goes well on Thurs   
Sx


----------



## jenna201

Hi ladies i hope u dont mind me joining in, i have just had my first ever positive ovulation stick on sunday so been at it like rabbits and am really hoping this is my lucky month after 4 long horrible years. just got to wish the next 2 weeks away so i can do a pregnancy test and hopefully get a bfp if not its on to IUI which i have to wait 18 weeks for till i can start treatment. On 50 mg of clomid since the ovarian drilling and this was my 9th and final cycle so i am thrilled it has actually worked. How ever i am not sure what day to count as day 1 of 2ww? can anyone help? x


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies,

Suzdee, so sorry to hear about your furbaby     And also the IUI    There are a few things that your dh can take to try to 'boost' his swimmers - L-arginine, L-carnitine and other amino acids and Coenzyme Q10 (not sure if you have looked into this or not). I really hope this IUI is successful for you sweetie     I will be having IVF, this will be my 3rd cycle! xx

Amy, a 15mm follie on cd10 is very good hun    What day do you have your trigger? Normally follies grow about 1-2mm a day and the trigger helps it to mature as well - it's looking good hun    xx

Hello and welcome Jenna    Sorry you have been ttc for so long - it's a nightmare isn't it    Well done on getting a positive OPK    If your cycle is 28 days and you ovulate on cd14 you are then on the 2ww (the 2ww is the latter part of your cycle) Hope that helps! Good luck    xx

Liggsy, how are you today hun? Hope work is okay and not too busy. Will pm you xx

Vaudelin, how are things with you hun? Hope the ABs are not still making you feel sick xx

MissE, how are things with you hun? Hope you are okay. Belated Birthday wishes    xx

Muffin, you okay hun? xx

Scouse, hope you are keeping up the PMA    xx

Sal, hope the PMA is still topped up hun     Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle. xx

BIG   to all the other lovely ladies


----------



## Smurfie

Tama- thanks for the hugs and good wishes. also for tips on supplements for dh. When are you going for IVF? I really hope it works for you  

Jenna - welcome and good luck for this month . Great news that you ovulated.


----------



## Tama

Suzdee, will be starting DR'ing in Feb so EC will be in March. Feeling very scared about it all at the moment. 2 failed IVF behind me makes me freak out that it will be -ve again   But I guess I have to focus on the positive things and tell myself this is a new cycle and miracle's can happen   xx


----------



## jenna201

Hi Tama thanks for the info, my cycles range from 20-40 days so i have no idea when i am due, i did my opk on sunday which was positive and it was cycle day 14.

Hi suzDee72 thank you i am over the moon, best weekend ever


----------



## Tama

Hiya Jenna, if you had a +ve opk Sunday then you would ovulate about 12-36 hours later which means that your 2ww would be from about today    Good Luck    xx


----------



## jenna201

Tama thanks hun i will start counting down as of now  fingers crossed its a first for pregnancy too


----------



## Smurfie

Tama - I really hope it is third time lucky for you. Try not to think about the previous and take each day as it comes. Sending you loads of luck and positive vibes x


----------



## Tama

Thanks Suzdee


----------



## Amy N

Jenna... hello again , i think we have spoke on other threads, our stories are so similar!!! I hadnt ovulated (or had a period on my own) in 8 years,even with metformin, and clomid  150mg.....then i had OD, which i thought hadnt been successful. i did however then have a positive opk 15 weeks post op. im now on my third cycle since then (2 natural),this one being a clomid cycle....and looks like i am producing a follie!!!! only at 15mm which i dont know if thats good or not for CD10, but will be re scanned thursday, and hope its grown!!  I can totally empathise with you, and know how happy it finally makes you to think "it can happen"..... fingers crossed for us both this month    !!!

Tama- not sure what day will trigger yet, will know more on thursday, was advised to start opks, which is picking up a feint line, but not a "+" yet....  Roll on thursday!!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## jenna201

Hi amy, yes we have spoken before, it was when i was having my ovarian drilling so some months ago, i am over the moon it has worked for you, i know u had all that trouble straight after the op with bleedin so i am thrilled it has been a success and that u have had 2 natural cycles   as for your follie 15mm is good, i went on a natural cycle on cd15 and mine was only 12mm and they apparently grow between 1-3mm a day so hopefullly yours will be bang on for your scan, i will keep everythin crossed for u


----------



## MissE

HI ladies, hope you are all well.

SuzDee so sorry to hear about your furbaby, sending you big hugs.     I had my DH on all the supplements that Tama recommended to help his sample. We were taking so many pills so i have just bought marilyn glenvilles fertility plus for men and women, she also recommends (fish oil) EPA and 1000mg of vit C a day.

Tama how are you doing? Wont be long til you start again huni, try to stay positive. Hopefully all those test will give you a better chance of this tx being successful.     

Amy keeping everything crossed for this cycle for you huni.     

Jenna good luck on the 2ww.     

Liggsy how are you doing huni?  

Muffin how are you feeling, hope you are still feeling positive huni.  

Vaudelin how are you getting on? When do you finish the ABs?  

Sal how are you, hope your leg is a bit better today.  

Scouse how are you sweetie?  

I am doing ok, just hoping i get my questions answered on friday at my review. My poor wee nephew had to be taken to hospital today, he had a swelling in his lower tummy. It turned out there was a hernia and damage to one of his testicles and he went to theatre and had it removed. The poor wee mite is only 17 months.   Will have to spoil him when he gets home from hospital.

Thinking of you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Scouse

Aaww bless him MissE!  Bet that was pretty scary for you all espec for his mum & dad! Wishing him a speedy recovery.
Tama just wanted to say every cycle is different and therefore the outcome can also be different!!!!!
Wishing everyone else the best of luck with everything you do!
All bit manic here at mo but will catch up prop soon X


----------



## Amy N

good evening ladies,

Well ive finally had some good news, my scan today showed that my 14mm follie has grown 7mm in 3 days!!! so measuring 22mm today!!!! had pregnyl trigger injection, and advised to get jiggy !!! please let this be my month!!!  will be due to test around 13th/14th feb....       

MissE- hope your nephew gets well soon, hes so young too, bless him. Hope your appointment goes well on friday!

lots of       and     to everyone!!!!

Amy


----------



## Smurfie

Amy - Sounds like've a fun weekend ahead  . Well done on that lovely big follie. This is your month. Best of luck  

MissE - sorry about your nephew. Poor little thing. Hope he's better soon.

Sx


----------



## jenna201

Thats fantastic news amy   u best get started with the bedroom activities asap   , good luck and wish u all the best for this cycle hun, i am so pleased for u xx

missE sorry to hear about ur nephew thats so terrible, poor little thing, wishing him a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Amy N

Thanks for the    

Just a quick question, anyone thats had HCG trigger injections.... how long did/does it take for you to ovulate?
i was advised that ovulation usually occurs within 36 hours? and best to BMS day of injection, and every other day after? but if most fertile days are just before ovulation occurs then if i was to do every other day, then ovulation would have already occured?? Any advice welcomed as i want to make sure we time everything right!!! DH tests are all normal, although may stuggle to perform more than 2 nights running!!!(he'd kill me if knew i was telling people that, but hey its NORMAL- male ego i guess!!!!)

Amy
xx


----------



## Smurfie

Amy - I think they say you ovulate about 36 hours after the HCG. So you may ovulate after that but best to get some BMS in before the sperm can last a while whereas if you do the BMS too late the egg doesn't last as long. Hope that makes sense. Good luck!!! 
Sx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all? It is very quiet on here, hope everyone is ok.

Jenna when are you due to test huni?     

Amy hope this cycle brings you luck.     

SuzDee hoe are you doing huni?  

Scouse hope you are still feeling very positive huni.  

Tama keep your chin up huni, hoping this upcoming tx brings you luck      .

Liggsy how are you huni?  

Muffin how are you feeling, hope you are still feeling a bit more positive.  

Vaudelin how are things with you?  

Sal when do you get the results back from your re-test?  

A big hi to everyone i've missed.

Thanks for thinking of my wee nephew, he is now on the mend. Poor wee mite came through the surgery well and is now running round like a hurricane.  
Had my review on friday, they cant tell me why it didnt work but he said that he is not worrying and just to keep trying. Easy for him to say  . Unfortunately i have to wait 4 months before i can have my next FET and i am not the patient of people.   We are just going to do it au natural for the next few months although DH doesnt want me to use the monitor. he feels we are putting too much stress on ourselves.

Chat soon ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## muffin1302

MissE I think your hubbie may have a point. As long as you are trying every couple days there should be some swimmers up there when you ovulate and sometime these gadgets can cause more stress than they help.

I'm feeling a little less positive. 
Mainly because AF is due in a week and I've convinced myself that I dont stand a chance. My boobs really hurt but they have hurt every month since my miscarriage and I end up thinking I'm pregnant then AF starts without fail   Also feeling anxious because its my baby's 'due date' on the 13th and I'm starting to get really down about it. I know soooo many people who are about to give birth plus loads of pregnancy announcements on ******** lately so it's all starting to wreck my positive attitude. Plus a lack of sleep because of these stupid night shifts doesnt help!!!   

Anyway I will try catch up with you all soon. I have to get ready for work xxx


----------



## jenna201

Hi MissE i am due to test on sunday but i dont hold out much hope to be honest, not feelin much positivity but will do the test anyway and try again next month. Glad ur little nephew is doing ok and on the mend x

Muffin1302    i am sorry ur feelin so negative at the moment, i know that feelin and sorry to see that u had a m/c that must have been really hard, i hope u get your BFP soon x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are well.

Muffin sorry to hear you are not so positive today.  I really hope af stays away huni, our stress levels really go throught he roof with all this uncertainty. I am sure it will be hard for you at this time with your babys due date approaching. I think you just need to take some time to remember your little one. Maybe on the 13th you could do something special, what about lighting a sky candle. I light a candle every year on the due date and also the date i lost the little one just to mark the occasion. My hubby also bought me a necklace from a site that specialises in miscarriage jewellery on our babys anniversary. It is called tiny footprints on a mothers heart, it is a silver heart with tiny footprints engraved on it and i wear it everyday as a reminder of my angel. Allow yourself to have a good cry huni. Sending you big hugs.   

Jenna i will keep everything crossed for you for sunday, hoping this month brings you luck.      

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## Lucysocks

Hi ladies!

I'm new to FF (joined a little while ago but have only read the boards for advice until now), thought it wise to introduce myself. I'm Lucy, I'm 26, a shop owner and will have been with my amazing Hubby 10 years in May, married for 3. And we just decided this month to ttc naturally although I have inconsistent hormone levels and no regular cycle (one lasted 8 months, the last one for 28 days). My problems are thought to be caused by 7.5months of chemo I had for lymphoma 4 years ago - but no conclusive reasons. 

We did a bit of baby dancing last Monday, Saturday & Sunday, and if (best case scenario) I'm on a 28-day cycle, should have ov'd on Tuesday, but felt more like it happened on Saturday (higher temp, cm right consistency), so now I'm driving myself INSANE with looking for signs. I know it's a bit daft to be so hopeful the first time we've tried (especially as I have no indication of a regular cycle so have no set day to test!), but I'm sure you all know the feeling. It doesn't help that I've been suffering from nausea for two weeks so everyone keeps asking "any SPECIAL reason?!". 
Does anyone have any theories on nausea as a sign of fertility? I know some people get pangs when they ov, but I have a few cysts that pang all the time, so I have no clues from that. Boobs are a little tender today, but think I might be either getting PM symptoms, or just a lot of psychosomatic symptoms as a result of wishful thinking!

Anyways, sorry to go on, but that's me. You ladies are so wonderful to read, full of hope and advice, I'm so happy I joined FF!

x


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone


Sorry I keep going missing but this month has been a total write off, a/f is due any day now and I can feel she's on the way. I've finally had my retest done today   , so hopefully not too much more waiting to do. 


Hi Lucysocks welcome   . Really the hope the BMS works for you and you get a lovely BFP very soon.


Hi Emma glad your nephew is on the mend   . I'm sorry you have such a long wait before your next tx, but I really hope time goes quickly for you, or you get a lovely miracle. Wishing you lots of luck with trying naturally. I think I must be the only person who finds things less stressful with the fertility monitor   . It's the only way I know when I'm likely to have a/f, so stops me getting my hopes up when I'm late.


Hi Jenna good luck for testing on sunday, hope you get a lovely BFP     


Hi muffin just sending you lots of    . Really hope things get better for you very soon. It's understandable that things are going to be tough for you at the minute, but I hope there is some sunshine just around the corner.


Hi Amy, SuzDee, Tama, Liggsy, Scouse, Vaudelin and anyone I've forgotten   .
salx


----------



## muffin1302

Hey Sal, its nice to hear from you. Sorry you've had a crap month but good that you've had your retest   

Hello and welcome Lucysocks. Hope you get your BFP this month   I got all the symptoms too, sore boobs, funny taste in my mouth etc but I tend to get them every month since my miscarriage. Like you, I dunno whether they are real 'symptoms' caused by pmt or whether they are imaginary because I want a baby so bad   Sorry to hear about your Lymphoma, I hope everything is good now x

MissE thanks for the advice   Where did you get these laterns from? 
I have a set of three candles, one pink one blue and one white that I bought for baby loss day and I lit them again at christmas. Will probably light them again on the 13th. How is your little nephew doing now? Hope he's still doing well xxx   

Jenna how are you? You had any symptoms yet? Good luck for sunday xxx   

Daxcat how are you hun? When do you have your test? Wishing you lots of luck that everythings ok with your little one xxx       

Suzdee, Tama, Amy N, Vaudelin, Liggsy, Scouse and anyone I've missed? Hope you are all ok x Theres so many ladies on this board, think I'm gonna have to make a list so i dont forget you all xxx


----------



## jenna201

Welcome to FF lucysocks, i am glad u finally plucked up the courage to post 

muffin1302 and salblade i tested early this morning at 10dpo and it was negative    had a few symptoms but could all be in my head lol so i am gonna wait and see if AF comes now and try again next month, i know it was early but couldnt help myself as boobs have been really painful and the veins have all popped out which i have never had before so i caved in and tested but just have to put this month down to a lurning curve as never ovulated before so could just be that.

Hope everyone else is ok? and Amy i hope ur having lots of bms   lol xxx


----------



## muffin1302

Jenna   Its probably a bit early to test xxx Maybe wait until you are late then test again x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies hope you are all well.

Muffin if you go onto the internet and just search for sky lanterns. There are loads of places sell them and they are lovely when you light them and let them go. You can watch them for miles floating across the sky.    My nephew is doing good thanks, he has bounced back really quickly.

jenna it is probably too early to test huni, try to hold off and test again on otd.   

Sal hopefully you wont have to wait as long this time on your results coming back. I am hoping you can get going again very soon.  

Lucysocks welcome to the thread huni, hoping you get your bfp this month.    

Tama hope you are doing ok huni.  

Liggsy how are you huni, hope all is well with you.  

Suzdee how are you feeling huni?  

Vaudelin how are things with you, are the ABs finishing soon?  

Scouse hope you are well huni.  

A big hi to anyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies,

Sorry I've been AWOL    Just trying to find my PMA, seems to have gone missing   

Emma, how are things with you my lovely? Hope you are okay    xx

Liggsy, can't believe they are working you so hard! Tell them you need 30 minutes a day to get onto FF    Hope to catch up soon, miss you    xx

Muffin, sending you a BIG    I think the sky lanterns are a lovely idea. How about a small flowering plant that comes into fower near your due date. You could then watch every year as the flowers blossom. xx

Jenna, as the others have said it still maybe a little early for testing - hope the result changes for you. It is so very hard all this! I've been at it over 6 years now so can feel your pain    xx

Sal, how are things with you hun? Hope you are okay xx

Vaudelin, how's things hun? Still on the ABs? I'm still taking mine! Will be taking more when I cycle too as it is thought to help if there is still some hidden c hanging about - I don't have time to retest so hoping it's gone and that the extra kick of ABs during stimming will help    xx

Lucysocks, welcome to the thread hun. Good luck xx

Suzdee, how are things with you hun? Hope you are well xx

Scouse, hows that PMA hun? Hope you are keeping well xx

Amy, hope all is well with you hun xx

Dexcat, how are things hun? Hope you are okay    xx

Trolley, as always thinking of you sweetie xx

BIG hello to all the other ladies xxx


----------



## jenna201

hi tama and MissE i am going to wait and see if AF is late before testing again, have either of u had day 21 progesterone tests done before, i have had them regulary and never get any higher than 5.7 as never ovulated before but as u know i did finally ovulate this cycle and i got my blood results bk and they have gone from 1.3 in december to 141.9 on day 22 (day 21 fell on a sunday) isnt this a little too high? i expected it to be around 30-40 as thats what i told is in the normal range, had no idea it could even go that high. Can either of u shed any light on this or anyone else in the thread??


----------



## Tama

Jenna, are you taking clomid at the moment? Sorry can't remember, doh! If so this could explain the higher numbers as there could have been more than one egg I guess. Other than that I'm not sure really, sorry. I'm sure the GP/clinic would be able to tell you    xx


----------



## jenna201

Tama i am taking 50mg of clomid yes and my gp didnt have a clue and cant get hold of hospital at the moment, was just confused x


----------



## Tama

Hiya, yes I'd say that maybe the clomid has increased the numbers/levels. Great they have gone up    x


----------



## jenna201

Yes tama i am on cloud nine today, never ovulated before so i am thrilled, i did test early yesterday nd was negative but will wait for Af before testing again if not i will try again next month x


----------



## muffin1302

Jenna, I had my day 21 done a couple months ago and it was really high. I dunno what the number was but my gp said it was above average, especially as I started AF 3 days later (so I ovulated alot earlier) He didnt seem concerned that it was really high so I dont think its a problem There seems to be a lower limit but not a higher one, so I think maybe its a good sign that yours is so high Its probably whats causing your sore boobs. I read somewhere that painful boobs, especially around the sides under your arms are caused by a rise in progesterone after you ovulate. Mine hurt every month. It's really confusing as a lot of the sypmtoms I get are the same as when I was pregnant (I suppose its the same hormone) so every month I think I'm in with a chance but its always a BFN   
I hope you get a BFP when you re test x

Tama, sorry to hear you're not feeling very positive at the minute, hope you find some more pma before your cycle starts. This is going to be the one xxxxx.                               Thanks for the suggestion of a plant. I thought about putting a little one in the garden but as the baby's due in Feb it'd be bare every year when the baby would have been due. I'm not very good with plants/flowers and I'd be gutted if I'd killed it so I'd need to find the one with lowest matinence!!!   

MissE, I will have a look for those lanterns. I had a look for your chain and it is lovely   I bough some jewellry after i lost the baby but its a bit tacky so I might buy myself something nice when I get the money x


----------



## jenna201

muffin1032 thanks for the info hun, mine hurt on the sides but (sorry if too much info) its my nipples that hurt the most, its really painful to even wear a bra or have anythin rub on them so thats why i got excited but it could all be the clomid. i hope u get ur bfp soon hun,onwards and upwards for next month   xxx


----------



## Faithope

Hi ladies, Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing-you are talking sore boobs and I just had to tell you whats happening with me. I'm on day 21 of my cycle, on no medication (ie clomid), ovulated on day 19 of cycle and yesterday my nipples started to hurt, today they are killing me. So you think this is progesterone rising        Hope you are all ok       again hope I'm ok to post here xx


----------



## jenna201

Hi Faithope, of course u can post here hun, i am hoping ur signs are related to pregnancy seeing as you are on no fertility drugs. I feel for ya with the sore boobs, its a nightmare, especially at work. good luck hun and let us know ur result x


----------



## Amy N

Hey Jenna- I totally sympathise with you and the sore (.)(.)!!!! i have only ovulated the last two months and boobs got sore about 10 days before AF, and got nearly a cup size bigger!! im now 9 days before period is due but there not hurting too much now so i am confused? does that mean AF not on her way yet, but if i was PG id have thought the tender boobs are one of the first signs.....but suppose everone different!! I to am a 'early tester',and desperatley going to try and not test this month, but day 10 is still very early so dont be disheartened....Wishing you lots of luck for you OTD(is it sunday??)  

How is everyone else doing?? Why does the 2ww go slow!!!!!!!! i had 2 weeks annual leave from work last month, and a swear it didnt go this slow!!! 

Amy xx


----------



## jenna201

hi Amy yes sunday will be 14dpo but according to my phone app my AF isnt due till the tuesday so i dunno, have decided to wait and see if AF is late before testing again. This month is just my lurning curve as felt totally different this month to any other in my life and was gettin excited but had to bring myself down a peg or two lol. i   u get lucky this month, everythin seemed so good on ur scans so fingers crossed this is ur month xxxx


----------



## Faithope

*jenna* Thank you  my boobs used to hurt one week before I was due AF, now its as soon as I ovulate  I'm staying away from HPTs unless I'm late-fed up seeing 1 line  Your Progesterone level sounds very high, glad the clomid is working for you  hopefully it won't be long for you before you get a BFP


----------



## Amy N

Jenna- I just cant help but feel that im not PG this month, i dont know if its just a defence mechanism, as i have been heartbroken the last two months when ive got BFN and AF....all we can do is wait and try to stay Positive.A colleague of mine told me 'not to expect so much' and 'it takes normal people longer than three months' which i thought was highly insensitive!!! yes i have only ovulated the last three months, but its taken 8 years of knowing it was going to be a struggle and nearly three years of tests, investingations, an operation an tablets that make me sick ever month!!!!!!unless you are faced with infertility you just cant understand. If one more person tells me 'just stop thinking about it' i think il go mad!!! If only it was that easy, but when you live it everyday, it does become you life......
Sorry for the rant, but needed to get it out!!

If you can try and wait to test, i am going to try. In the unfortunate event that AF does arrive will you just be able to contine with the clomid with the next cycle? or do you have to go back to clinic??

Lets pray AF stays away!!!!!   boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Amy xx


----------



## liggsy

hi girls, so sorry i have been awol for a couple of weeks, work has been mad busy    i have lots to read back on and catch up with you all. 


hello to all the newbies, will read back and catch up with you all soon

MissE, hows things with you hun?

tama, im back now    will keep in touch better now   

Sal, so sorry to hear about the lupus, can they give you anything for it hun? at least you have a reason now like you say, i hope that everything works out well for you when you go back the clinic hun xx

vaudelin, how are things with you hun?

Scouse, how are you doing?

Suze, how you getting on? have you started the iui yet? xx

Sorry to miss so many out, i still need to read back properly   

Not much to report from me girls, am 7dpo today, clomid was working my ovaries hard this month so i am praying for a miracle    had reflexology before ov and then again 5dpo so if there was an embie in there i hope she helps it stick   
we really need some bfp's on here girls, its been far too quiet on that front! xxx


----------



## Faithope

*amy* I am SO with you on your post!!! I think that the next person to tell us to 'relax' is going to end up on the end of my   Its so wrong for people to have an opinion on something they have no idea about. How come they suddenly become experts on infertility and have all the answers, do they not think that we haven't tried all the tricks, advice that there is going?


----------



## Lucysocks

Hi again ladies,

Thank you SO MUCH for the lovely warm welcome and the good wishes, every one of your posts that mention the 2ww dragging have me nodding my head! If I'm good I need to wait at LEAST 4 days before testing (possibly 9 days) and it seems like forever!!! I've even been putting off paying in my cash takings for 3 days as the Post Office I go to is within a CoOp and they sell HPTs!

The nausea is easing a little, but is still sticking around, and now I've got sore boobs (on the sides), if this is all PMT or all in my head I think I may go crazy. I even dreamt that I had implantation bleeding last night and was thrilled (which seemed bizarre!) until I woke to discover it was a dream. 

Sending massive hugs and wishes of BFPs to you all!


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone


Hi muffin hope you're well   . Will be thinking of you over the next few weeks.


Hi Jenna hope a/f stays away and you have a lovely BFP next week      .


Hi Emma hope you're well   . Glad your nephew is doing well.


Hi Tama sending you some extra      for the start of your tx. Really hope you have a lovely BFP very soon   .


Hi Faithope welcome   . Hope things work for you this month and a/f stays away      .


Hi Amy wishing you lots of luck for this month, hope the horrid witch stays away for you. I hate it when people start dishing out advice when they don't have a clue what they're talking about. They deserve a good     .


Hi liggsy hope the reflexology does the trick this month      . If I still have Lupus anticoagulant it will be able to be treated as far as I know.


Hi Lucysocks sounds like you have plenty of symptoms going on. I wouldn't even be tempted to buy a HPT from the co-op as you'd need a mortgage to buy one   , they always charge way over the odds. Hope the next few days go quickly for you   .



Hi everyone else   .


Well a/f turned up yesterday as expected   . Looking forward to having a quiet weekend with DH   . Just had the sister of his best mate that died 5 years ago come round, she was going on about her daughter being pregnant and how she was looking forward to being a gran (she's not yet 40). Not really the stuff I want to hear at the minute but I can't tell her what's going on because she'll just tell everyone she knows, and she knows everyone. By the time DH came home I was very teary but he took control with her and kept her out of my way.
salx


----------



## Faithope

*salblade* Thanks for the welcome  Where abouts are you with your TTC journey? Sorry that AF arrived 

 To everyone else (I still don't 'know' you all by name yet) 

AFM-Boobs are sore still, apart from that am ok, it's next week that the signs will be surfacing-heavy tum, irritable...o the joys of being a woman  xx


----------



## salblade

Hi Faithope I'm waiting to start my second fresh cycle and have been since October, so have been TTC naturally whilst I've been waiting for test results. I shouldn't have too much longer to wait and hope to get the go ahead this month   . 


I hope the usual signs stay away for you next week      .
salx


----------



## Faithope

for you salblade, what tests are you waiting for to come back? I hope my usual AF signs stay away too-when I was pregnant this time last yr, I had no sore boobs, no ov pain, no sign what so ever so it was a complete   moment when test showed positive.

Kxxx


----------



## salblade

Thanks Faithope   . I had my level 1 immunes done and karyotyping which took 12 weeks to come back. I did test positive for Lupus anticoagulant so I've just had a retest done to see if it's still there. I'm just waiting for the results so I can make an appointment with my clinic and finally get things moving. I don't think you can really tell what's going on with the symptoms because every month a/f turns up the the symptoms vary from month to month. It's best to try and ignore it but that's far easier said than done   .
salx


----------



## Faithope

Well *salblade* I hope that it all goes well and you can start treatment again  I hate symptom spotting but you can't help it can you? My DH is the worst for it, he always looks at my boobs for veins, swelling etc (its either that or an excuse to check em out and have a fondle ) I want to be oblivious to all thing TTC but once you board the ride, its so hard to get off.... xx


----------



## jenna201

Evening ladies, hope your are all well? 
Thanks for all the well wishes and kind words, well i dont wanna get my hopes up too much but my consultant called me today and said by the looks of my day 22 progesterone results it looks like i am pregnant and he asked me to call him once i get my positive so he can book a scan. I didnt think doctors could say that in case it turns out to be negative but he has made me really excited and i just wanna test but been told to wait till monday and was told off for testing early.

Amy no worries for the rant hun, i know just how u feel, i hate that friends i had spoken to in the past about my problems were acting like the experts and tryin to tell me about my own body, it drives me crazy and that a friend of a friend did it this way and got pregnant straight away and that i must be doing something wrong, you just want to give them a slap dont u? keep ur chin up hun and i have everythin crossed for you this cycle xx

Good luck to any other ladies on the 2ww


----------



## Faithope

*jenna* how exciting!! My day 21 test last time was level 19, consultant said that anything over 16 showed definate ovulation, so with your level it looks very promising   how much longer do we have to hang on for your news then?? xx


----------



## jenna201

I know i am shocked, i didnt even know it could go that high, 14dpo is on sunday but been told to test monday as thats when AF is due so only a few days to go. not gonna get hopes up too much but its looking better than ever so i am praying it is my time   xx


----------



## Faithope

i'm praying for you   even if it isn't a pregnancy, you should be very proud that your level is so high   did you feel ovulation??


----------



## jenna201

yes hun i had pain on my right side which was the ovary that was working that month plus i got my positive opk too so def did ovulate and yes even if it is negative at least i know i have a chance now and just hope this month wasnt just a one off xx


----------



## Faithope

Thats great that you felt ovulation (same as me this month on my right side  ) I'm sure you have given your ovaries a kick up the backside they needed and now they know what to do


----------



## jenna201

oh really? ha ha how cool is that. Yes i think they learnt what to do now and fingers crossed i get there soon  good luck this cycle hun xx


----------



## muffin1302

Jenna buy 2 tests!! Superdrug do em cheap and I've heard they're pretty sensitive. About £5 for 2. Sorry to be such a bad influence!!   I hope the doctors right and they havent got your hopes up then get disappointed xxx

Hello everyone else, gotta go to bed. Catch up tomorrow xxx


----------



## jenna201

Thanks muffin i will go to superdrug on sunday and get some. I really hope too cos i am gonna be evne more gutted if its negative after him gettin my hopes up but i guess what will be will be xx


----------



## jenna201

i know i just posted but i found a pregnancy test in the bathroom which i thought i had used but hadnt and is still in date, i did it and it was a very very very faint almost non existant positive, do u think that means i am or just an evaperation line? if i got a more sensitive one do you think i could do another one later even tho not fmu? this one was justa tesco one and says to test day after period was due and i am only 13dpo and not due till monday. Really trying to stay calm and not get ahead of myself xx


----------



## muffin1302

Sounds promising jenna.


----------



## muffin1302

I think i'm out again this month. My sore boob's have gone and been replaced with that horrible crampy heavy feeling that af will be here soon :-(


----------



## Amy N

Jenna- it all sounds very promising!!!!! a line is a line!!!  i am keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## jenna201

Thank you hun, i just got a first responce one and done that and it has the same thing, a dark line and a really really faint line so i am hoping its just too early and not gonna end with AF on monday xx


----------



## Amy N

it is still early, but a feint line is still a line and the test must be detecting HCG indicating your pregnant!!!!!! congrats!!!!!Im sure will get darker over the next few days!! how are you feeling in way of symptoms? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wanabmum

Just to jump in use a clearblue test much more reliable than first responce .x


----------



## jenna201

I have been sick a couple of times, had heartburn a couple of times, boobs are painful especially nips and blood vessles have really popped out on my boobs too, frequent loo trips and very tired last few days so thats why i tested.

First responce says it can test up to 6 days early so thought that was more sensitve than the clear blue  x


----------



## Lucysocks

Aww, Muffin,   I think you and I may be in the same boat, my boobs are much less achey and I'm due a visit from af (assuming my cycle was more normal this month) on Monday. I'm still hopeful, though! Although I swing between being convinced I am one minute and then just driving myself crazy   with false hope and symptoms the next. At least it's the weekend (or nearly for me!). 

x


----------



## muffin1302

Lucysocks, I'm only a day behind you. AF will be here on Tuesday. Feeling quite fed up now. Sick of trying and getting no where


----------



## Faithope

*jenna* As *Amy* says-you won't get a line if theres no HCG to detect...i'm  this is your time, can you post a pic so we can see? Also in my experiance-First response will NOT have any line if your not preg, will have a line no matter how faint if you are preg. Clearblue (the cross one) is not a good test-I had a cross but it had a thin line, its bad for those, i wasn't pregnant.

Do you ladies find that your sore boobs stop hurting just before your AF arrives? Mine stop the day it arrives  and slowly over the day too. xxx love to all


----------



## wanabmum

JENNA, I used first responce on on my 2nd 2ww got 2 lines really faint so as much i thought awww a line i wasn't to sure so went out and bought a clear blue which came up negative so i looked up reviews of first responce early test and there really wasn't alot of nice things said about it i will never trust first responce again!!!!!!!! All your signs sound good , fingers crossed.x


----------



## jenna201

Faithope & wanabmum yer thats why i am trying not to get too excited , the one i did at 7.30 was a cheapy tesco on and the first responce was done at 11ish so i guess i will just have to wait and see if it gets darker. heard contradicting things about all pregnancy tests so u never know which one to go for and i have never had anythin in my test box before, i will take a pic and try and upload it on here for u guys to see, thanks for the prayers and kind wishes means alot  xx


----------



## Faithope

*jenna* Tesco are meant to be good although i've never used those one's. If it is a positive then it'll get darker every day  I used cheapies from Savers that showed a decent line at 4 weeks preg (I did about 15 tests over 2 weeks cos I thought it wasn't true ) xx


----------



## jenna201

well fingers crossed me AF stays away on monday and the line gets darker, i guess its just waiting game now. i have 1 more tesco one and another first responce so can do one tomorrow and monday then get it confirmed with a blood test  xx


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi girls!!

I've tried to keep up the best i could- very difficult when thread is so busy!! Hope you're all doing good and good luck to people either awaiting treatment, having treatment or in 2 week wait!

I was wondering if you could give me some advice?? Basically I think I've ovulated but i'm really not sure. CD 23- I got ovulation pain on and off for about 5 hours- opk was almost positive not dark enough- CD 24 again same colour OPK CM was part not stretchy but the other part was and only ovulation pain for half an hour that morning. CD 25 which was today- OPK still the same ish colour maybe a bit lighter now and not checked my CM. Do you think i ovulated yet? and if so when? I'm just so stuck. I don't do temps because i could never remember to do them.

We had BMS in the last 7 days pretty much every other day- so hopefully we've caught it- if its even happened!

TTFN guys xxxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Mrs Normie I would think that if the OPK's are getting lighter that it has happened and the hormone that it detects is fading. If you've tried every other day then I'm sure there's be some swimmers there at the right time x


----------



## MrsNormie

awwww thanks Muffin  Maybe i didn't get painful ov like i ususall do then!! How are you feeling? I know ur due date will be coming up soon.....If you ever need to talk I'm here for you xxxx


----------



## muffin1302

Thanks hun x i'm ok sometimes then others it really hits me hard. I had a bad day yesterday. I was hoping to be pregnant by my due date but no luck yet. Af is due tuesday and i don't think this will be my month either. My baby was due next sunday :-(


----------



## muffin1302

Mrs normie. I ovulate regulary and its not always painful. Its usually my left side thats painful if i do feel anything. My right side doesn't hurt at all. So you may have ovulated without feeling anything, especially if the tests had a line x maybe keep trying another few days just in case.


----------



## Lucysocks

Muffin, sending enormous hugs to you, you're an amazingly strong lady indeed and I know strong (7.5 months of chemo units will show you that). You'll get your positive and all the pain of waiting will melt away when it happens. I'm hoping someone will say the same to me if I'm still waiting in a year or so (we're still new to trying). 

Mrs Normie - you must keep us posted!!!

Everyone else (when I am on the PC I will start writing replies to people who posted on pages previous to the one I'm on when I reply, I'm on my phone currently), massive hugs and every good wish to you all. 

I'm feeling quite "unpregnant" today. Still hopeful for test tomorrow/Tues but my boobs are pretty much normal again, nausea has subsided and I've broken out which often happens before af arrives. My only glimmer of hope is that I've not started having cramps yet which is usually my big sign that af is on her way, but then I get all gloomy as my bonkers cycle may just be back in full swing. Still trying to stay positive!


----------



## Amy N

Good morning ladies.... had quite a busy weekend so not had chance to catch up!!

Welcome to the newbies on here, lets hope this is a lucky thread!!!

Lucksocks- Its not over until AF arrives , I just have a feeling that im not pregnant this month either... i have sore boobs and v.mild cramps for last few days...not due to test until next sun, but just dont think i am, think ther symptoms b4 AF. Last month i was convinced that i was, and was really upset when got BFN again, so wether im just preparing myself im not sure, i just keep thinking at least when AF starts i can restart clomid and do it all again..... i hope im wrong but we shall see xx

Mufin- im thinking of you at the moment, and i  pray that you get you BFP soon. I was once told that, although the longer things go on you dont get used to it, but do learn ways to cope with things, but somethimes i just dont think this is true.   

Mrsnormie-Hello!, i cant help you re ovulation pain as i have oly ovulated the last three months, and never felt any pain.....sounds like ou have prob already ovulated though to me...... good luck!!!!!!


Jenna- Hope that line is getting darker for you!!!!!!    i bet you still in disbelief!!!!!! well done! xxxx

Faithhope- how are you hun? did you have a nice weekend??

Wanabmum- im with you on the first response tests.....heard lots of bd reviews, but then i suppose everyone is different, and as hormone levles increase at different rates so test results will vary..... I have got a draw full of internet cheapys that i will use first, and 4 clearblue digital's which im saving to confirm a positive result!!!!
   wiil be my turn soon,

Im not in work until 12 today (I work in the same hospital as my fertility clinic , although in a different department, which is sometimes easier to "nip over" for short appointments, or ask advice, without having to have time off work-or is that a downside ??). 

Amy xx


----------



## jenna201

Hi Amy hun, i did one this morning and was still faint so went and got a digital one and done it at work and said positive 1-2 so i am thrilled, saw gp this morning so got to do a urine sample for him to confirm it but all looking good. sending lots of     and    your way hun, thank you so much for all your advice and help the last few months, i really do appreciate it xx


----------



## Faithope

*jenna*                                          alittle over the top-nah I don't think so!!  thats the best news!!!!

*Amy*  I'm ok thank you, had a busy weekend, roll on half term  How are you?? I have 8 days until HPT or AF ( ) sore nipples galore but apart from that.....
Kxxx


----------



## MrsNormie

jenna- Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!            

That is brill news!!!

AFM I got my positive OPK today- so fingers crossed will ovulate today or tomorrow  xxxxxxx


----------



## Tenderheart

Hi All, 

Just wanted to say  massive CONGRATULATIONS to Jenna on you BFP    I guess the pee sticks do work. Thank you for welcoming me to FF, seeing your update on herehas really given me hope.    

XXX


----------



## Amy N

Jenna- Im just so glad that you have your BFP!!!!!!!!! its amazing, and you deserve it as much as anyone, hopefully i will be joining you soon and we can carry on sharing advice and support!!!! its so exciting!! so what happens now? do you get an early pregnancy scan to confirm how many are in there

Tenderheart- Hello!! this thread has been busy hasnt it?        

Mrs Normie- Well done on your +opk... 
Early night for you tonight  !!!! good luck, and have fun!!!!       

Faithope- I have sore boobs and nipples too....hurt to have the bedcovers over me last night! hoping its a good sign, have you had any other symptoms? x

Hello to everyone else too!!   

Amy xx


----------



## jenna201

evening ladies

Amy thanks hun i still cant believe it myself, i am in shock. Called my clinic today and my consultant is ringing me tomorrow with a date for an early pregnancy scan so not sure when it will be yet, hopefully not too long of a wait.I am prayin after your good scans that you will be joining me in a few weeks hun   

hello tenderheart, nice to see you in here, your welcome hunny and thank you very much, i am over the moon and has restored my faith in clomid and yes the pee sticks do work and would recommend them to anyone, wouldnt be here without them. wishing you all the best with your treatment hun and hope you get your BFP soon 


MrsNormie thank you hun, hopefully this is gonna be your lucky month, better get in the bedroom doing lots of BMS   and hopefully hear some good news from you soon   

Faithope thankyou hun and good luck on your 2ww, i had very sore boobs and especially my nipples, even wearing a bra was agony so i hope that a good sign for you  


Hope everyone else is ok and had a nice weekend  xx


----------



## Faithope

*Amy* I'm losing my temper abit yest and today  apart from that, nothing,  that is good for both of us!! xx


----------



## Tama

Evening all,

Liggsy, hope you had a lovely weekend sweetie   Hope you and dh managed to get some sleep so you are nice and rested up for the rest of the week xx

Muffin, hope you are okay sweetie sending you a huge   xx

MissE, hope you are okay hunni   xx

Scouse, you still keeping up that PMA my lovely? xx

Vaudelin, bet you are pleased to have finished the ABs   Hope the retest goes well - I have everything crossed   xx

Daxcat, hope all is well with you sweetie xx

Trolley, hoping you are okay hunni   xx

Suzdee, hoping everything is going well with you hun   xx

Sal, have you had any results back yet hun? xx

BIG hello to all the other ladies, hope you are all well xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Tama how are you doing my lovely. I hope everything is going well and you have got some PMA going for this tx. Hoping this is your time huni.      

Liggsy how are you doing huni?  

Jenna congrats on your BFP.  

Muffin sending you big hugs huni.     

Scouse hope you are keeping that PMA going.  

SuzDee how are you doing huni?  

Vaudelin i'm sure you will be glad to have finished the ABs and hopefully get back to ttc very soon.     

Sal how has your weekend been huni? Hope you dont have to wait too long on these next results.  

Daxcat i hope things went well at your mri. Thinking of you huni.   

MrsNormie well done on the positive OPK, hope this month brings you luck.      

A big hi to all the other ladies, amy, faithhope, lucysocks, tenderheart, wannabmum and anyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone


  on your   Jenna.


Hi Emma hope things are going well with you   .


Hi Tama hope the PMA is in place for your tx      .


Hi muffin hope you are ok   .


Hi MrsNormie yay for the positive OPK   . 


Hi Amy, Faithope, Liggsy, Scouse, vaudelin, lucysocks, tenderheart, wannabmum, Suzdee and everyone else   .


Well I'm going to see if my results are back towards the end of the week. I'm really hoping they are because I just want to make plans. 
salx


----------



## Faithope

To salblade, MissE, Tama, Tenderheart, Mrsnormie, Lucysocks, Liggsy, Scouse, Vaudelin, wannabmum, suzdee,daxcat and anyone I have missed big   to you all xxxx


----------



## Scouse

Hi ladies
lovely to hear some good news on here - well done Jenna! 
Really hoping for lots and lots of bfp's!!!!!!!!!1
I'm doing 'good' .......workings killing me but I'm doing okay!
Tama howz it going?  Keep your chin up - there is no reason why yhis can't be your turn.
Miss E how are things?
Sal hope results bring some 'good news'
MrsN here's hoping X
Sorry no more personals but so so tired........ finding it really diff working full time and have a very 'challenging' class at moment.
Love to you all X


----------



## Rosey78

Hello ladies
Sorry for popping in and then out again. Had mad month with work and uni.
Need to catch up proprrly when nxt on pc-on phone and hate the touch screen.
Really pleased to see have had 1st bfp already and its only start of feb-lets hope its the 1st of many and all of our dreams come true in 2011.
Are many of you using cbfm-2nd month for me, finding it really helpful.
Lots of love to you all and praying for lots if baby dust and sticky vibes xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smurfie

Hi Liggsy - How are you doing? Testing this week? By my reckoning on the 10th? Really hope this is your time    

Tama - How are you doing? Hope things going well for you. Have you started tx yet? 

MissE - How are you doing? 

MrsNormie - hope you had fun with the BMS. 

Jenna - congrats on the BFP. Let's hope you start a trend!!

Scouse - sorry you are so tired from work   . Hope you have a holiday planned to look forward to.

Sal - what results are you waiting for? Hope you hear good news and can move on to the next stage.

Hi to everyone else. I won't try and list as I'm bound to forget someone.

AFM. I had my IUI and am on 2ww. I won't go on too much on this thread as i realise am no longer ttc naturally (although we did "top up" at home after the IUI so could potentially be classed as trying naturally?!  ). Like some of you other ladies the (.)(.) are pretty sore but they always are this time of the month and with the added cyclogest... OUCH!

Take care all and lets see a long list of BFPs on this thread! 
Sx


----------



## MissE

Suzdee good luck with the iui huni but dont go disappearing off this thread. We all want to know how you are getting on. Wishing you all the best and hoping this is your time huni.          

Emma xx


----------



## daxcat

Suzdee -      on your 2WW. I really hope you get your BFP this month. XXX

Rosey - I've heard lots of good things about the CBFM, I can sympathise with being knackered form work and Uni as I only finished doing both recently,  it's exhausting!!!

Scouse - sorry you're so tired, I hope your class let you get some rest soon! XXX

Faithope - Hi, are you a teacher too? Hats off to you, it's a job I don't think I have the patience for! Must be rewarding though. XXX

Salblade - I hope your results come back favourably, it's horrible waiting when all you want o do is make plans and get on with things. XXXX

MissE - hi hun, hope everything is OK with you. XXX

Tama - How are you? I hope you're OK. XXXXX

Jenna - congratulations on your BFP! XXX

Vaudelin - are you off those evil ab's yet? XXXXX

Hi Scouse, Trolley, Liggsey, Muffin, Amy, MrsNormie and anyone i've forgotten, I hope you're all well. XXX

The MRI came back as no tumour and that all the brain structures were where they should be!    They're really surprised that all the tests have come back negative for nasty things that could have caused the fluid on the brain and even more surprised that the MRI came back clear.    So LO has gone from having a 30-40% survival rate to now having a 90% chance of being totally "normal" and being able to attend normal schools etc. He has another MRI in 2 months to make sure his brain is growing properly but he's doing really well and I'm so proud of him!!! They have found 2 things that make me pretty high risk for pre eclampsia but are monitoring me and him carefully. If it does develop suddenly he could be here in as little as 2 weeks!!!!! But obviously the longer he's tucked up the better. Thankyou for all your kind wishes and thoughtful messages, you're all so lovely!!!!    XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Tama

Daxcat, I'm over the moon for you sweetie    So so happy that things are all looking good for LO    Do keep us posted    Yep all okay with me just plodding along at the moment but start Dr'ing for IVF no.3 tomorrow - praying it is the one, it's been a very long and heartbreaking road so far!    xx


----------



## muffin1302

Daxcat that is amazing news   Hope things continue to go well xxx


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone


Hi Daxcat what brilliant news, I'm glad your little one is doing well   .


Hi Tama wishing you lots of luck for d/r tomorrow. Hope it all goes well   .


Hi Faithope hope you're well   .


Hi Suzdee hope the IUI works      . Please don't disappear we all like to know how things are going   . I'm just waiting for my Lupus anticoagulant retest. I tested positive last time so I have to see if it still is.


Hi Rosey I've been using the CBFM for about 4 months, I find it really good as a/f is all over the place so it gives me a very good idea when she's due and stops me getting my hopes up for no reason.


Hi Scouse glad you're well but sorry work is exhausting for you   .


Hi Emma, muffin and everyone else   .


I've just done 150 photos for stuff to sell on Ebay so I will be very busy, but at least it should take my mind off the waiting.
salx


----------



## Faithope

*Daxcat*      news on your baby!! I have followed your posts (i'm not a stalker I promise ) and i'm really happy for you. I'm a Speech and Language Teaching Assistant, I couldn't be a teacher-too many long hrs and paper work, fits in great with my DS so i'm happy (pay is crap though)

AFM-my whole boobs are hurting now   is a good sign.....

Big  to you all xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, just a quick one from me.

Daxcat delighted that the results have come back good so far and your LO is doing so well   . What a wee fighter you have in there, i'm sure you are so proud and he isnt even here yet.   Good news that they are monitoring you closely and i hope things continue to go well. Let us know how you are getting on. Wishing you and the LO all the best for the rest of your pregnancy.   

Tama good luck for starting DR tomorrow. I know it has been a heartbreaking journey so far but hang in there. I'm keeping everything crossed that now they have done the extra tests this will be the one huni.          

Sal how are you doing? When you have finished selling your stuff on ebay will you come to my house and do it for me.   

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies. I'll be back later to catch up properly.

Emma xx


----------



## Smurfie

Shelley - that is such wonderful news  . I'm so pleased the results came back so positive. I gave a little cheer when I read your news just then. Hope the rest of the pregnancy goes well and you have your LO in your arms soon (but not too soon   )   

Tama - Good luck with the IVF. Third time lucky! This is your time      

Faithope - how many dpo are you? Hope the signs lead you to a BFP    

Thanks to you all for your good wishes with my IUI. I'm not feeling v positive today. I just have that feeling it's never going to happen for me. I'm not too depressed or in floods of tears though, just a bit deflated. Not sure whether it is just because I just don't want to get my hopes up again. I sway between that and thinking I should have a PMA   .Anyway OTD isn't until next week. 

I'll be reading this thread even if I don't post. You guys are so great and I really want to see positive news from you all soon. Roll on the BFPs...
Love Sxx


----------



## Faithope

*SuzDee72* 

I'm 8DPO, have a 34 day cycle this month, i'm due on on 15th feb, a whole week today..... where are you in your cycle?  and some    coming you way, I know its hard but PMA, you need to think it WILL happen, its more a case of WHEN  xxx


----------



## Smurfie

Faithope - Thanks hun. Unfortunately we have been told that it may not be worth doing more IUI and we could only possibly afford 1 round IVF so not many more chances. I appreciate the     though. Thanks! Sounds like you are just ahead of me on the 2ww. I'm 6dpo. I'm on cyclogest which delayed AF for me last time even though was not pg. I guess it confused my body for a while. Are you symptom spotting, other than sore (.)(.)?


----------



## Faithope

*Suzdee* Theres hope even if you only have 1 IVF  I think thats all we will afford too. I try not to symptom spot but I am  I've had watery CM today, boobs hurt, I'm tired, I'm short tempered....


----------



## Smurfie

Fairhope - you're right. It can happen with 1 go of TX. Will try and stay more +ve. Your symptoms sound gd, well positive anyway. You are over halfway through the 2ww. Not long until you get your BFP.


----------



## Faithope

*SuzDee*  for the  I've been down this road so many times before that I just know AF is going to happen on the 15th but i'm trying to keep the  xxx O I picked an arguement with DH last night over the washing up-classic sign of PMT..


----------



## Smurfie

Faithope - hope your DH gets the PMT thing. Mine is lovely when I'm a cow at this time of the month. I can't help wondering if I'd be like that all the time I was pg. It'd be awful.... but I'd put with it


----------



## Faithope

*SuzDee* It DOES get worse with pregnancy-let me just tell you what I did when I was preg last year, we were planning our wedding, choosing guests, I disagreed with a person DH wanted to invite-instead of discussing it like an adult..I locked myself in the bedroom like a teenager and REFUSED to talk to DH until the following day!! Damn hormones  I laugh about it now and alittle mortified that I behaved like that!


----------



## Smurfie

Ha ha   - like you say, damn hormones. It's awful being so out of control sometimes. Hope you had a lovely wedding anyway.


----------



## Faithope

*SuzDee* The wedding went great thank you, didn't have the dress I loved but as I chose my wedding dress to fit my would have been 17week bump, then miscarried afew weeks later, it was too late to change it  but it was a lovely dress and I felt like a princess  x


----------



## liggsy

Hi Girls,

Tama, how are you today lovely? hope your 2nd jab goes well tonight, it is most certainly going to be 3rd time lucky for you       Nice to get back on this thread, i have not been on for a while, nice to see all the oldies (sorry girls, you know what i mean)    xx

MissE, how are you doing hunny? do you have any plans for your next tx yet? are you still baking all those yummy cakes? xx

Sal, hope you dont have to wait much longer for your test results, i cant beleive how long they have taken, its crazy. All the waiting is just the hardest hun, are you still using your monitor? Hope you get good news from your results hun xx

Suzdee, wishing you lots of luck on your 2ww hun, when is your OTD? there is no reason why the IUI wont work hun, you have to try and stay   , will send lots more pma your way          xx

Vaudelin, how are you hun? great to hear you are off the AB's finally, hopefully you can get back to ttc again soon hun xx

Scouse, how are you hun? sorry you are so busy with work at the mo, hope your ok xx

Daxcat, that is wonderful news hunny, im so thrilled for you, you must be so very proud    scary thought that he could be here in 2 weeks time though, he will prefer to snuggle down for as long as possible        very scary time you have been through hun, your LO will be just perfect when he arrives, please keep us informed xx

Faithope, lots of luck on your 2ww hun, Af is due on sunday for me, would love for her not to arrive but not holding my breath xx

Hello to anyone ive missed too   

Am    af stays away on sunday but have been spotting for 2 days so she will most likely arrive    only have 1 more month of clomid left to try then its back to ttc naturally until next IVF, am actually thinking of going again from May af, so June/July time    unless a miracle happens in the meantime that is   
Off out tonight with my friend, she needs cheering up so we are off for a few drinks (only soft drinks for me just in case) xxx


----------



## Faithope

all

AF due in 4/5 days..I'm short tempered and it got worse today-had no patience, whereas I have normally so not holding out too much hope either... Want to test badly but have none   Boobs still mega sore.. xxx


----------



## salblade

Hi everyone


Hi Tama hope everything is going well with d/r   .


Hi liggsy really hope a/f stays away for you      . Enjoy your night out tonight   . I am still using my fertility monitor but more to keep trck of when a/f is going to turn up. I haven't much hope of getting there naturally any more   .


Hi Faithope really hope a/f stays away for you      .


Hi Suzdee sending you lots of      .


Hi Emma hope everything is well with you   .


Hi everyone else   .


I tried to get my results today but no joy   . I'm going to try again on monday, hopefully I might get some news. I think my monitor will be asking for sticks any day now, so that will be something to keep me occupied   .
salx


----------



## Faithope

Hello all 

3 days to go til AF/testing...I am soooo close to wanting to buy a test.............


----------



## Amy N

Faith hope- good luck and well done for waiting !!!
I waited untill AF was due (which is today!!!)- Nothing!!!
So I tested- *BFN* , then Af arrived within the hour.... im sure the witch just likes me wasting tests .

Ive had a feeling all month that "it wasnt going to be this month", but still just as disappointing to see the words "not pregnant" flash up, just going to have a lazy day, although am supposed to be out at a micheal buble tribute evening tonight. I may go, and i may have a gass of wine or two!!(ive not had any alcohol in nearly 18 months...obviously the "preparing" and the "being healthy/good atitude doesnt" work)

Good luck to al the other ladies testin over the next few days,
Will be back on clomid again tomorrow....so I WILL BE BACK!!

Amy xx
xx


----------



## daxcat

Sorry it was a BFN Amy. Enjoy your wine tonight. XXX

Faithope -     .    XXXX

Love to everyone. XXX


----------



## Faithope

*Amy and Daxcat*

*Amy*  about the BFN, now its  for next month, enjoy the wine-I know exactley what you mean about not having alcohol and it doesn't make a difference-if it helps, when I got pregnant this time last yr I had been out with friends and drank 4 archers, the day before I found out I was Preggers I had drunk a whole bottle of wine  the evening before, so I think if you are going to get pregnant, it doesn't matter what we do, it'll happen when it wants to  God I can half waffle....

*Daxcat* Thanks for sending out the Pee stick police  I'm stepping away......  xxxx


----------



## MrsNormie

Hi guys!!!!

Amy-Sorry about ur BFN  Good luck for next cycle!! 

Faithope- Good luck and no testing early!!!!    

AFM- I'm 5 DPO today and testing at 12 DPO as my LP is 12 days!! Hope you are all doing ok!! I'm trying to stay away from FF to stop me going mental on my 2 ww!!

 to you all xxxxx


----------



## Faithope

Please don't shout at me but I just had  BFN on the test I just bought... So it explains my horrible attitude today . Going out for my birthday meal with friends this evening so may have a glass of wine and plenty of choclate....


----------



## Amy N

Faithhope- its still early yet hun, but i know how you must feel to get the BFN, test again on OTD, and im keeping every thing crossed that a second line appears for you sending you lots of            

Mrs Normie- only a week to go, hope your doing ok!!!   ^reik

Is it worth me getting a fertility monitor if im having a medicated cycle(clomid 100mg, and pregnyl 10000iu trigger injections), or will it be false resultd because of this?- or is there no need at all beacuse it is a medicated cycle, and i will be being monitored at the clinic?? just feel like i ant to do something else on the next cycle to help myself? xx

Amy xx


----------



## Smurfie

Faithope -     . It's too early!! Come on, you can keep up the PMA, no wine. Really hope you get a positive on OTD! It's not over until the witch arrives.    

Hi everyone else. I'm lurking a bit at the mo. Trying not to send myself   . 

Love to you all 
Sxx


----------



## rungirl

Evening Ladies,

Amy - sending you big hugs on you bfn - enjoy your wine tonight you deserve it, hun.

Faithope - its too early hun, stay positive xxxxx


My af due tuesday hoping that it doesn't - don't we all!!!!

Enjoy the week-end girls     xxx


----------



## Stretch

Hi ladies

Please find your new home here....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256304.new#new

xx


----------

